# $75 worth of Disney cards in less than 6 weeks!!!



## HARVEYSGIRL

I know that everyone is looking for extra Disney money. I have been using several sites since the end of August. I have weeded through them and figured out which ones are the fastest ways for me to earn rewards. I have found that Quickrewards is AWESOME. I know some people dont like it. In the last 6 weeks I have gotten three $25 Disney gift cards. If i had figured out the system sooner I would have more. I have gotten 2 of them in the last 3 weeks! 
They don't make you wait 4-6 weeks to ship them either and most of your earning post the next day. You don't have to wait a month to see them. Just thought I would pass that on. 

I am ready to get $50 more on a few other sites also. I will keep you guys posted on my progress. Once I figure out all the kinks!


----------



## lilstint

I started QR a little over 2 years ago and I've earned over $2000 in Disney GC's since then.   I love QR.


----------



## eagles

ok share your tricks to get that much on quick rewards. i am a member, but only get up to 10 cents a day.  that would not add up very quickly.


i have found simplegpt
i love that one, and the paid to clicks are worth 10 and 15 cents, not % of cents.


----------



## cat83

yes please share your tips...I just joined!


----------



## HARVEYSGIRL

I try and do all 3 surveys everyday and I do all the clicks on the website daily as well as the ones that they email. I had to buy checks this week so I used them and got 8% back which was over $5. they also have some good sign ups that I did. The more I use the site the more stuff I find! I love it.


----------



## eagles

ok gotcha.  i do my shopping to get credits from another site sr, so i won't be using this one, and my clicks and offers i am doing on simplegpt.

so for the qr it looks like i will just have to keep clicking away for those %.


----------



## eagles

just cashed out from simplegpt and it was instant paypal.  by the time i got to paypal it was there.  so i know this site is legit.  pays good for these types of sites also.


----------



## FloridaGrandma

eagles said:


> ok gotcha.  i do my shopping to get credits from another site sr, so i won't be using this one . . .



I spread my online shopping around and choose which site gives me the best deal for my purchase.  For example, SR gives you 1% back on eBay but you can get twice that much at QR.

MyPoints is about the best for purchasing Entertainment Books.  SR gives you 1% on purchases at Staples but you can get more than twice that from QR.
At Walter Drake SR gives you 6% but QR gives you 12%.

My point is that you should look around before you spend your money to see where you get the best deal.  I use Becky's charts on CompareRewards dot com
http://docs.google.com/View?docid=dg8bt7qw_2fdk4d6fw

and the database at
http://www.rewardsdb.com/

I love QR.  Happy Shopping!


----------



## maryann92201

What's simplegpt?

i just signed up for Blast Off.  You to have be invited to join that one so if anyone is interested in the referral link that gives you a video of how it works let me know and I'll send it to you.  It's a homepage, but pays you for shopping online plus for your referrals.  NO surveys or anything like that.  They have some of the same stores as SR and then each of some that are different.


----------



## toystoryduo

I signed up for Blastoff too!  I like how you get your own home page that you can customize and how you can earn cash back from shopping. There's already over 300 merchants over there (i.e. Target, Kohls, iTunes, e.t.c) and I bet they'll be adding more in the weeks to come.  You do have to have an invite to join right now because it hasn't been released to the general public yet. (Maybe in the next week or two?) It's really cool and a lot of fun!


----------



## eagles

simplegpt is another offers site.  but it is great.  no online shopping.
they have 15 paid to clicks a day at 10 and 15 cents.  you can make $1.65 a day.  that is 49.50 a month on just ptc's.  love it.  you only need $5 to cash out, and if you pick paypal it is instant.  i cashed out for the first time today and by the time i got to check my paypal acct it was there.  
friendly helpful people also and there is a chat box right on the main page.


----------



## cglaura

eagles said:


> simplegpt is another offers site.  but it is great.  no online shopping.
> they have 15 paid to clicks a day at 10 and 15 cents.  you can make $1.65 a day.  that is 49.50 a month on just ptc's.  love it.  you only need $5 to cash out, and if you pick paypal it is instant.  i cashed out for the first time today and by the time i got to check my paypal acct it was there.
> friendly helpful people also and there is a chat box right on the main page.



I was just checking this out.  Are they the CPC offers? I always clear cookies b/f I start, but do you need to clear cookies b/t each of them?  On SR daily clicks or MyPoints emails you don't, so wasn't sure.

I do SR, so don't want to really interfere with anything there (so I don't duplicate offers by accident) as I'm very loyal, been there since they opened in 2006, but these seem like nothing related to anything offered on SR, so I think it will be ok. 

Thanks!


----------



## eagles

i'm on sr also.  yes those are the cpc's=ptc's
sr doesn't have them.  is you need help with those let me know.  they said to clear inbetween each.  i have been clearing inbetween every 2 or 3 and so far its been good.


----------



## maryann92201

eagles said:


> simplegpt is another offers site.  but it is great.  no online shopping.
> they have 15 paid to clicks a day at 10 and 15 cents.  you can make $1.65 a day.  that is 49.50 a month on just ptc's.  love it.  you only need $5 to cash out, and if you pick paypal it is instant.  i cashed out for the first time today and by the time i got to check my paypal acct it was there.
> friendly helpful people also and there is a chat box right on the main page.



Is there a referral link.  If so please PM the link.  I googled simplegpt but there was a lot that came up that wasn't relevant.  So I wasn't sure which one to click on.


----------



## eagles

maryann92201 said:


> Is there a referral link.  If so please PM the link.  I googled simplegpt but there was a lot that came up that wasn't relevant.  So I wasn't sure which one to click on.



done


----------



## btallennc3

I would like it to please


----------



## eagles




----------



## aka-mad4themouse

Hey guys & gals!  Referrals are not permitted on the DIS.  If you want to share a link to a website that doesn't have a referral code in it, you can post it.  But you can't use the DIS to build your referral network.  That would be a no-no.    So please, no asking for referrals or offering to refer others to programs!


----------



## Redwitch

Are the clicks available all day, posted through out the day or in the morning?  I can not click at work, so if they are all gone by 6:00 PM - not much point in joining.  TIA!


----------



## eagles

there is a cap to the paid to's.  i believe it is 1000 a day. when i get up with the boys for school at 630 am is when i do them.


----------



## jenseib

What is quickrewards like? I won't sign uo for stuff because with the other sites I'm on I have already signed up for most things and as going through them to buy stuff, I just don;t need to be spending any moeny to buy anything? Do they send click emails?


----------



## HARVEYSGIRL

They send you click emails. They also have clicks on the website. I just sent in for $50 worth of gift cards last night. One on Quickrewards and one on Creations Rewards.


----------



## eagles

you are doing great harveysgirl! 

  i am at the $48 mark with simplegpt so far.
my online shopping has really taken a nose dive for this season, just don't have the extra cash for shopping.

i cashed out with sr and as soon as that goes to paypal that will be another $51.  

this is the season i usually make the most on online shopping with the cash backs.


----------



## HARVEYSGIRL

I have done mypoints for years but they did not offer Disney cards. SO...I began a search for rewards sites that did. I also signed up for a bunch of cash payout ones. I quickly relized which ones were a waste so now I have a daily regimen. My husband thought I was a nut. I started out spending a few hours a day. Now I have a system and narrowed down my list. My husband is shocked at my results I will show him whos crazy when I have enough to pay for most of our next Disney Vacation! I am a woman on a mission! If you guys have any help or suggestions I would love to hear it!


----------



## eagles

doesn't mypoints have gift cards for rain forest?  i thought i saw something there.  but that is what i am working towards thru mypoints.  the restaruant gift card.


----------



## jenseib

I would love to hear which ones you think are the best. I don't do many offers because alot seem to make you got through the mill to get to the end. I also don't do much shopping online. What kinds of shopping do you do online? Most of my x-mas shopping is done for my kids, via  credit card points and my point (which is my favorite) and I did toy shopping ove the summer when k-mart had all there clearance onsale, in store only though. So for me I don't need to buy that much more either. So I guess which are the best for clik to get points or paid. I also just started irazzo, and it seems pretty easy as well as swagbucks.


----------



## HARVEYSGIRL

doesn't mypoints have gift cards for rain forest? i thought i saw something there. but that is what i am working towards thru mypoints. the restaruant gift card. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Yes they do. My husband really doesn't like it so we don't go there. The company I work for is owned by Tracker Marine/ Bass pro so I usually get Bass Pro gift cards on Mypoints. That way I can use my employee discount and get more bang for my buck!


----------



## HARVEYSGIRL

jenseib said:


> I would love to hear which ones you think are the best. I don't do many offers because alot seem to make you got through the mill to get to the end. I also don't do much shopping online. What kinds of shopping do you do online? Most of my x-mas shopping is done for my kids, via  credit card points and my point (which is my favorite) and I did toy shopping ove the summer when k-mart had all there clearance onsale, in store only though. So for me I don't need to buy that much more either. So I guess which are the best for clik to get points or paid. I also just started irazzo, and it seems pretty easy as well as swagbucks.



I just bought alot of stuff at Kmart online (there is not a KMart in San Antonio if u can believe that!) and used Mypoints. 5 points a $ and I used my Sears card and got no interest. Worked out well. 

I am frugal (my husband says cheap) I went to Walmart yesterday and bought alot of Halloween candy that is not in Halloween wrappers. I will mix a few christmas looking ones with it and presto- Half priced Christmas candy! 

I do the following sites-
Sunshine Rewards
Creations Rewards
Mypoints
Memolink ( not so much since they changed it)
Swagbucks
InboxDollars ( i only read the paid emails)
Sendearnings (i only read the paid emails)
Snapdollars ( i only read the emails)
Paid the Fastest
Clixsense
and my favorite new one- Quickrewards


----------



## eagles

i do swagbucks also, but i am not liking their tracking system at all.

i had it up to 18, then it went to 5.  i questioned it and they say that is what it should be.

now yesterday i had 37 and today i got another swagbuck and it still shows 37.  

after the first questioning and getting that terrible answer i made sure i get confirmations.  but i don't have any for the first 5.  

so there is no sense in questioning it yet.  

but just a warning to those that do swagbucks, make sure you get your confirmations.


----------



## jenseib

What is quickrewards site. I can't find a dot com, but found a dot net, and signed up but never to a confirmation code, I resent the code and that never came either??? Maybe I have the wrong site? or maybe I should try another email.


----------



## cglaura

HARVEYSGIRL said:


> doesn't mypoints have gift cards for rain forest? i thought i saw something there. but that is what i am working towards thru mypoints. the restaruant gift card.
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Yes they do. My husband really doesn't like it so we don't go there. The company I work for is owned by Tracker Marine/ Bass pro so I usually get Bass Pro gift cards on Mypoints. That way I can use my employee discount and get more bang for my buck!



I'm not sure if he is interested, but the Landry's (company for Rainforest Cafe) cards can also be used at T-Rex and Yak & Yeti.  Though it would be hard to beat your dicount deal, just throwing the thought out there


----------



## tinkerrn

Can someone point me to how to get these rewards from disneyshopping?  
I am sooo clueless on these reard sites and taking the surveys. 
thanks


----------



## jenseib

So with quickrewards you earn points and money? I've started it, but it seems really confusing to me so far.


----------



## eagles

i just checked on my status for an update with simplegpt.  in 2 weeks 2 days i have made $73 so far.  not too bad for this type of site.  i have cashed out 6 times: $13, 4 $10's and a $20.  this is just from pt clicks and offers.

i haven't been doing any of the other sites any more, except for mypoints and swagbucks.


----------



## jenseib

eagles said:


> i just checked on my status for an update with simplegpt.  in 2 weeks 2 days i have made $73 so far.  not too bad for this type of site.  i have cashed out 6 times: $13, 4 $10's and a $20.  this is just from pt clicks and offers.
> 
> i haven't been doing any of the other sites any more, except for mypoints and swagbucks.



So exactly what do you do? Do you have to search the site or are they emailed to you?


----------



## jenseib

Ok, I am there and all I see are fill out offer type stuff? Where do you find the click to get paid stuff?


----------



## HARVEYSGIRL

jenseib said:


> So with quickrewards you earn points and money? I've started it, but it seems really confusing to me so far.




I thought that it was confusing also. It took me a while to figure it out. I almost quit but I am glad I didn't. Make sure you click all of the emails they send. Also go to the site daily and do the trivia and all of the clicks. I also try and do all of the surveys that I can. I have been averaging a $25 gift card every 7-10 days. I always HATED trying to do surveys but now I am on a mission! It is fun and challenging for me. I am cashing out Monday for another $25 gift card!!


----------



## disneypartyof4

I just signed up for simplegpt, where would I find the piad clickes


----------



## cglaura

disneypartyof4 said:


> I just signed up for simplegpt, where would I find the piad clickes



Member's Area, Offers, drop down box Browse Categories: Paid to Click

or you can search "cpc"

If it is not in the drop down it means they have run out for the day.  They load a new batch close to or after midnight and they have a daily cap, so it is good to try to get them early in the day.  Good way to earn an easy $1.25+/- per day, depending on the payout offered.  Just a note, the pages you click, make sure you leave open and check out the info a little, click on any links interesting, like FAQ, etc.  The advertisers consider it "bad leads" when people just click and quickly close pages, that causes the price they can offer for the clicks to go down.  The better the leads, the higher the payout.  Win win for all   You don't have to sign up or give email for these, just your time.


----------



## disneypartyof4

What does the red circle with arrow in it mean. Should it be green if there are still clicks left? Thanks


----------



## cglaura

disneypartyof4 said:


> What does the red circle with arrow in it mean. Should it be green if there are still clicks left? Thanks



That just means that it is a manual import, so you won't see credit for the offer right away.  I think all but two are manuals, I usually see credit around noonish - 1pm EST.


----------



## HARVEYSGIRL

I would guess that Simplegpt and paidthefstest are by the same company. I have used PaidtheFastest for a while and I love it. I have gotten alot of money. You should check it out too.


----------



## bgohre

Anybody know the secrets to doing the quickrewards surveys. Everytime I fill in the info it says I don't qualify. I even trying lying and I still didn't qualify.


----------



## jenseib

I wish!!!! I never qualify for surveys either.


----------



## rflorek

bgohre said:


> Anybody know the secrets to doing the quickrewards surveys. Everytime I fill in the info it says I don't qualify. I even trying lying and I still didn't qualify.



I know that you have to go REALLY slow when doing the surveys or else it boots you out.  Sometimes you just don't qualify, but if you read/answer in what seems like a RIDICULOUSLY SLOW fashion, I usually have luck with the surveys.

I don't know about the lying part tho.....


----------



## jenseib

I usually go really slow, becuase I am multi taksing doing other stuff, but I swear as soon as I put my zip code in, I nevr qualify.


----------



## bless7ings

Just happened upon this site, I'm still trying to figure out what you are talking about...I think I better go get some ice cream...it might help me think!


----------



## cglaura

bgohre said:


> Anybody know the secrets to doing the quickrewards surveys. Everytime I fill in the info it says I don't qualify. I even trying lying and I still didn't qualify.





rflorek said:


> I know that you have to go REALLY slow when doing the surveys or else it boots you out.  Sometimes you just don't qualify, but if you read/answer in what seems like a RIDICULOUSLY SLOW fashion, I usually have luck with the surveys.
> 
> I don't know about the lying part tho.....



Yeah, don't lie.  Kind of defeats the purpose of the survey.  I mean, when you read stuff about products you are buying, would you feel good if you knew people were lying on the surveys about them?  

Plus, they track by userID, ip address, email, etc.  So if it is a lie such as age, race, etc.  you're going to get banned eventually b/c those are things you just can't change.  They'll also know if you are trying to get surveys with multiple aliases with many emails with different user demographics.  

You are allowed 2 per day per house.  Can be 2 from you or 1 from 2 members of your house.  (This is for Greenfield based surveys)  Always same demos & same email addresses (you can each have your own emails, just use the same one respectively each time).

Going slow is key. Especially the first page with the Greeting.


----------



## eagles

yeah i got tired of surveys and spending so much time on them just to find out i did not qualify.


----------



## Loralei

I've found with the quick reward surveys it tends to go on time of day.  I often don't qualify in the mornings...especially Sunday mornings for some reason.  It tends to kick me out when I say I don't have kids.  But I can usually qualify for one or two each afternoon between 5 & 8.  Just keep trying throughout the day to find out what time of day your demographics are being surveyed for...works for me anyway.


----------



## patita71

Hello!!
I've read and re-read this thread, I signed up for Quickrewards and simplegpt.  I currently do SR and hate wasting time trying to qualify for a survey, I am limited on time.  I do mypoints and inbox for paid clicks.
So from what i've read, looks like on simplegpt the paid clicks payout more than inbox, also QR offers paid clicks and trivia for points/cash??
Has anyone tried TV Rewards?  Also how is CR?   I think my brain is suffering from information overload     soooo much to process!!  

Thanks for any help/guidance/advice!!!!


----------



## FloridaGrandma

An update to my earlier post in this thread.  At that time I posted that the best deal for Entertainment Books was through MyPoints.

Well the best deal NOW is through QuickRewards.  I just purchased an Entertainment Book through QR and got $6.00 back!

The rebate on DisneyShopping at QR is now 3.5% and they recently had a special where I earned 5% back on my DisneyShopping purchases.  My granddaughters are going to be so surprised at Christmas by how much this thrifty Grandma bought for them.


----------



## jenseib

Thats great.
I am really liking simplegpt so far. I am still learning, but made 40 in a little over a week. If anyone wants to know more about it just ask, an I'll do my best to help. It can be confusing at first.


----------



## disneypartyof4

how far into the offers do you go?


----------



## FloridaGrandma

disneypartyof4 said:


> how far into the offers do you go?



On the Homepage of QuickRewards you can tell what you are going to earn.  Each Day there are at least 2 Featured Offers.

Today the first offer will give you 1 cent to visit and 30 cents to register.  If you are in a hurry you can just click and visit the website to earn a penny.  If you have an email to use for your SPAM, then you can completed the registration and earn 30 cents.  

The second offer today is Ideal Bite.  You can visit for 1 cent or register and get their MamaBite newsletter sent to your email addy to earn 30 cents.

Is that what you are asking?


----------



## patita71

jenseib said:


> Thats great.
> I am really liking simplegpt so far. I am still learning, but made 40 in a little over a week. If anyone wants to know more about it just ask, an I'll do my best to help. It can be confusing at first.



Hello!
Ok, help!! how did you do?? I am totally confused with both simplegpt and quickrewards  

Thanks for any advice!!!


----------



## FloridaGrandma

patita71 said:


> Hello!
> Ok, help!! how did you do?? I am totally confused with both simplegpt and quickrewards
> 
> Thanks for any advice!!!



The best place for you to begin with QuickRewards is to go to the Homepage, scroll down the left side (Navigation), and read the 3 sections under Help.
FAQ, Guides, and Beginner's Guide

That should answer most of your questions.

You will want to have an email you use for the offers so that all the newsletters and SPAM goes there.  Some people get a different email every 3 or 4 months so you can do lots of offers again.

Each day I begin on the QR homepage with the Featured Offers.  You can take the 2 or 3 cents and leave, or complete those offers for tokens and cash every day.

Then you can do the surveys.  There are bonuses for doing lots of surveys if you like those.

Don't forget to do the QR emails you get every day for more tokens and cash.

And then the shopping.  I have 2 granddaughters so DisneyShopping is one of my favorites.  LOL

But read the QR guides first and you will be well on your way.

Good Luck!


----------



## bear74

HARVEYSGIRL said:


> I just bought alot of stuff at Kmart online (there is not a KMart in San Antonio if u can believe that!) and used Mypoints. 5 points a $ and I used my Sears card and got no interest. Worked out well.
> 
> I am frugal (my husband says cheap) I went to Walmart yesterday and bought alot of Halloween candy that is not in Halloween wrappers. I will mix a few christmas looking ones with it and presto- Half priced Christmas candy!
> 
> I do the following sites-
> Sunshine Rewards
> Creations Rewards
> Mypoints
> Memolink ( not so much since they changed it)
> Swagbucks
> InboxDollars ( i only read the paid emails)
> Sendearnings (i only read the paid emails)
> Snapdollars ( i only read the emails)
> Paid the Fastest
> Clixsense
> and my favorite new one- Quickrewards





cglaura said:


> Member's Area, Offers, drop down box Browse Categories: Paid to Click
> 
> or you can search "cpc"
> 
> If it is not in the drop down it means they have run out for the day.  They load a new batch close to or after midnight and they have a daily cap, so it is good to try to get them early in the day.  Good way to earn an easy $1.25+/- per day, depending on the payout offered.  Just a note, the pages you click, make sure you leave open and check out the info a little, click on any links interesting, like FAQ, etc.  The advertisers consider it "bad leads" when people just click and quickly close pages, that causes the price they can offer for the clicks to go down.  The better the leads, the higher the payout.  Win win for all   You don't have to sign up or give email for these, just your time.





HARVEYSGIRL said:


> I would guess that Simplegpt and paidthefstest are by the same company. I have used PaidtheFastest for a while and I love it. I have gotten alot of money. You should check it out too.



thanks for the tips


----------



## anggikay

I do quickrewards and you have me really wanting to try simplegpt.  If I sign up and do the paid clicks on there, can I do them on qr too?  What if they are duplicates?  Just worried about violating their terms and conditions.


----------



## HARVEYSGIRL

if you guys like simplegpt you will also like Paid the Fastest. I believe that they are the same company. 

Since my origianl post I have recieved $200 worth of Disney gift cards. By the end of the week I will have enough to cash in for $50 more. Maybe $75.

I am on a roll!


----------



## Wds83

HARVEYSGIRL said:


> if you guys like simplegpt you will also like Paid the Fastest. I believe that they are the same company.
> 
> Since my origianl post I have recieved $200 worth of Disney gift cards. By the end of the week I will have enough to cash in for $50 more. Maybe $75.
> 
> I am on a roll!



I was thinking about signing up for one of these. Harveysgirls how many hrs a day do you spend doing this?


----------



## jenseib

HARVEYSGIRL said:


> if you guys like simplegpt you will also like Paid the Fastest. I believe that they are the same company.
> 
> Since my origianl post I have recieved $200 worth of Disney gift cards. By the end of the week I will have enough to cash in for $50 more. Maybe $75.
> 
> I am on a roll!



You have to be sure you don't do the same offers on different sites though, ot hey won't credit. I'm not sure, maybe someone can tell me, but if you have 2 computers, would the second one have a different IP? If so ,then you could most likely do one site with one computer and one site with another? I'm not sure though.

Wds83, I sent you a PM, not sure if you will be able to get it till you have more posts though.


----------



## cglaura

jenseib said:


> You have to be sure you don't do the same offers on different sites though, ot hey won't credit. I'm not sure, maybe someone can tell me, but if you have 2 computers, would the second one have a different IP? If so ,then you could most likely do one site with one computer and one site with another? I'm not sure though.
> 
> Wds83, I sent you a PM, not sure if you will be able to get it till you have more posts though.



It goes by a combo of things: computer ip, modem ip, address, phone, specific site userid, email.

You don't want to duplicate period.  Regardless of if you "can". (Not you specifically, you as in people out there in general  )  One offer per household.  Otherwise, it is considered fraud & will probably get you banned & lose any earnings thus far.


----------



## anggikay

So are clicks the same as offers?  For instance if I click on a HotJobs ad and get .05 at QuickRewards can I do a HotJobs click on another site?  Not an offer, just a click.  I would hate to join another site and click and lose my rewards.  It would not be worth it.


----------



## jeanigor

I am already a member of SR, and its nice. But it seems as thought there is more potential rewards out there to be had.

Which would you all recommend? QR?


----------



## HARVEYSGIRL

Wds83 said:


> I was thinking about signing up for one of these. Harveysgirls how many hrs a day do you spend doing this?



I only spend a couple hours a day. I have 2 jobs and work to much!! Imagine what I could do with more time!


----------



## Wds83

jenseib said:


> Wds83, I sent you a PM, not sure if you will be able to get it till you have more posts though.



Thanks for the link Jen.


----------



## eagles

while i like sr, i have found that i just did not make enough there to cash out.

i love simplegpt.  they are currently running 50 paid to clicks, worth about $2.00 a day.  they have instant paypal cash outs at $5.00. so if you only do the clicks in 2 1/2 day you can cash out.

they have a great chat box right on the main page.  lots of folks there will help with getting offers credited or help with what ever problems you have or just chat away about anything.  

but your answers and payments are pretty much instant.  most but not all offers are also instant credits.  no waiting to send msgs and then waiting for answers.  no waiting for cashing out.  love all that.

i have been there since 15 oct and made over $100.  not sure exactly where, but pretty much ever other day i cash out.  although some times i just let it sit til 10 or 20 dollars are there then cash out.

anyway that site is my favorite.  i also use swagbucks to collect bucks, and i still use sr for shopping credits.

hope that helps a bit.


----------



## jenseib

Hey eagles! 
I'm there with her, and I have made 95 in just over 2 weeks. so I can attest to the fact that it is a great site. I do swagbucks as well. And mypoints. For me swagbucks is a bit slow, but if you are patient you can make enough. Plust they now have Disney gift cards there. I have done mypoints for years, and every year at Christmas time my kids get gift cards...thanks to mypoints.  LOL!


----------



## kritter

I just signed up for SimpleGPT. Any tips I woudl soo appreicate!! Thanks,,!!


----------



## winnie0119

I am so lost. All of the offers I have seen want you to fill out your home address. Is this what you all are doing?


----------



## jenseib

Yes you have to give your correct info


----------



## winnie0119

Are all of the surveys trusted places to give out your address? I am scared LOL

I have made .04


----------



## jenseib

I don't know. but anyone can get your address, so I don't think there is anything to worry about that. Do the paid clicks each day (they credit around midnight each night) and you will make about 2 a day just doing those and they don't require any personal info.
If you want to do offers there are a few tricks to do to get them to credit, just ask i nthe chat box and everyone is really helpful.


----------



## winnie0119

Thanks 

I did SimpleGPT and Quickrewards to start with.


----------



## eagles

winnie0119 said:


> Are all of the surveys trusted places to give out your address? I am scared LOL
> 
> I have made .04



as with anything, just be careful and read what you are putting your info into.

read the fine print on offers.  a lot of offers will have you input your phone number and then charge you xx amount of money on your phone bill.  so IF you do offers, only input your phone number on the first page.  that one is a pretty safe one, but again just read the fine print.

simplegpt has great contests also, they have referral contest and offer contests. $150 is the reward for getting the most offers completed in a 2 week time frame.  and the owner goes all the way down to (i actually forget lol) 25 ish winners?  it isn't too hard to get on that list and it is actually fun.

just remember that once you get the hang of completing offers and getting them to credit (which there are some tricks to that) but you will/may have some slow days where it seems nothing credits.  just be patient and try not to get too frustrated. it will pick up again.

i have done pt sites for quite a while and this one so far is the best for pt's, in my opinion, that is.


----------



## jenseib

winnie0119 said:


> Thanks
> 
> I did SimpleGPT and Quickrewards to start with.



I wouldn't do both to start with. They may have similar offers, and you can only do an offer once, no matter which company you are with. When you repeat you can risk being banned, so till you get the hang of it, I would stick with just one.


----------



## kritter

Could someone please explain SimpleGPT? I just signed up and need some help!!


----------



## Tweevil

kritter said:


> Could someone please explain SimpleGPT? I just signed up and need some help!!



Me too please 
I think I am going too far into the surveys.  $2.54 last night, took me an hour but it was credited.  I am thinking I am going too far in.

thanks for any tips


----------



## jenseib

each offer needs to be done with a new email. thats the start, and to be sure to clear cookies between every offer.


----------



## eagles

can't help you much on the surveys. you either qualify or not.  those are pretty basic questions and demographics.  i usually never even try them as i rarely qualify.  but on occassions i make an attempt.

but i do the offers and the daily clicks.


----------



## lisaradz

okay, I'm jumping in.  I signed up for quickrewards yesterday and for some reason I was able to complete a bunch of surveys.  I must be in the demographic that they are looking for.  Hopefully, I didn't just jinx myself. So far I have $3 posted but I should have more posted in the next few days.  

I don't understand the "clicks".  Can someone explain how that works in a "clicks for dummies" kind of way.    Also how do you keep track of what you have done and whether you were credited?


----------



## HARVEYSGIRL

You get credit for clicks immediatly on QR. you just simply click on all of the links. make sure you do the ones on the home page also. I cashed in for another $25 gift card on Qr yesterday. I have enough swagbucks for one but I am waiting until Friday. I read that they were putting the giftcards on sale for Black Friday.


----------



## pershing

eagles said:


> just remember that once you get the hang of completing offers and getting them to credit (which there are some tricks to that) but you will/may have some slow days where it seems nothing credits.  just be patient and try not to get too frustrated. it will pick up again.
> 
> i have done pt sites for quite a while and this one so far is the best for pt's, in my opinion, that is.



Can you share some of those tricks please? 

The clicks come thru fine, but the offers don't credit much for me. ....and I have questions, like when it says to complete the first page-does it mean just putting in your email address OR the first page where you enter your info on? 

Another situation I get is when it says to complete the survey, yet I never get a complete page. It just goes round and round asking the same questions (exactly) and sometimes has pages pop up and it gets confusing as to which window to continue on.

Any light you can shed, would be greatly appreciated. I have offers from the 21st that still haven't credited.


----------



## lisaradz

HARVEYSGIRL said:


> You get credit for clicks immediatly on QR. you just simply click on all of the links. make sure you do the ones on the home page also. I cashed in for another $25 gift card on Qr yesterday. I have enough swagbucks for one but I am waiting until Friday. I read that they were putting the giftcards on sale for Black Friday.



Thank you!  Right now it says that clicks are down, so I will try again on Friday!  Have a great Thanksgiving!  I'm thankful for this board, I have learned so much from you all.


----------



## eagles

pershing said:


> Can you share some of those tricks please?
> 
> The clicks come thru fine, but the offers don't credit much for me. ....and I have questions, like when it says to complete the first page-does it mean just putting in your email address OR the first page where you enter your info on?
> 
> Another situation I get is when it says to complete the survey, yet I never get a complete page. It just goes round and round asking the same questions (exactly) and sometimes has pages pop up and it gets confusing as to which window to continue on.
> 
> Any light you can shed, would be greatly appreciated. I have offers from the 21st that still haven't credited.



there are some basic things you MUST do for each and every offer.  
1.  clear cookies
2. allow pop ups
3.  new email (yes for every offer)
4.  go slow.

i do not do what the simple instructions say (normally).  i do what the offer itself says.  

normally a first page is your email addy or zip code, then submit or continue
normally the second page is to enter your info.
normally the next page is about 4 or 5 yes/no questions, this page must fully load, as well as all pages, however this page can take a while, on the browser opera it can take around 2 or 2 1/2 mins.

the next bunch of pages will have individual offers, submit or skips.

in the mix will be some long multiple yes/no offers.  one thing to not hit on these is the gift cards and i believe the dinners for two, do not say yes to these, they will redirect you.
...some that are good are the smokers offer, wheelchair, schooter offers, carnival, colorado, itt.  

it does seem like you are repeating the same pages over and over again.  but i think that is because you may be getting redirected.  or i am just used to them.

you will eventually get to the silver/gold/plat pages, i follow whatever the page offer says, if it says pick 2 i pick 2.  if it says pick 9 i pick 9.
....do not close out all these pages.  and click on the bonus, and click on when finished option.  let pages sit for a while. some say to let them sit for 10 mins.

you should have some better luck getting offers approved like this.  good luck on your offers.


----------



## pershing

eagles said:


> there are some basic things you MUST do for each and every offer.
> 
> 3.  new email (yes for every offer)



 Brand spanking new email addy each time?!! Each offer?!!

Or do you have a list of email addy's that you use each day for each offer and then repeat them the next day?



> i do not do what the simple instructions say (normally).  i do what the offer itself says.



So, if the simple instructions say to complete just the first page or something like that, you still do the whole offer? WoW


Thank you so much for the tricks. I'm gonna try them all!!!


----------



## winnie0119

How do you get new email addresses for all the offers? One could easily obtain 100's of email addys.


----------



## pershing

Thank you so much, Eagles!

I've had more success since I started following your advice.

I still don't credit all the time but now some are crediting. 

On the surveys that say something like thank you you're done but would you please fill out another survey below, I don't know whether I should continue or not.

I'm trying not to do the same kind of survey's each day, but since I'm just getting to know the various kinds I never know if the survey is like the one before until I'm into it.

I'm not complaining at all though. 1 1/2 weeks and I already have over $25!

Things are so tight for us that putting money aside for a trip is not feasible. This is my only way of 'saving' for our next trip.


----------



## llori7

HI, I have read what people have been saying about simplegpt. I currently do sr. I signed up for it in late August. I have made $100 there by buying online, offers, and surveys. Am I able to do both of these companies together? It sounds like I can just do emails/clicks with simplegpt and do my surveys with sr. Is that correct?? I need some help to understand. I would like to sign up, but don't want to risk my money i made with sr already. This my only way to save up for our next disney trip.

Thanks!


----------



## cglaura

llori7 said:


> HI, I have read what people have been saying about simplegpt. I currently do sr. I signed up for it in late August. I have made $100 there by buying online, offers, and surveys. Am I able to do both of these companies together? It sounds like I can just do emails/clicks with simplegpt and do my surveys with sr. Is that correct?? I need some help to understand. I would like to sign up, but don't want to risk my money i made with sr already. This my only way to save up for our next disney trip.
> 
> Thanks!



There is a section on SimpleGPT that is called "Paid to Click (CPC)"

There are usually around 48-50 offered per day at around 3-5 cents each...so around $1.85-$2.00 per day just for reading offers (no email or personal input required).  Make sure you clear cookies b/t each click.

SR doesn't have these so that is safe.

As for offers & daily surveys, some/most are offered on both so you would have to keep track or decide to only do them at one place.

Both have excellent customer service and respond quickly to questions.

One nice thing about Simple is that because they aren't a shopping site like SR or MyPoints the paypal is instant (no waiting 30 days).  Totally understand why SR & MyPoints have to wait, there is too much fraud when dealing with such large payouts and shopping where things can be returned after getting your incentive.  If they didn't fraud would be rampant and they'd be out the money the advertiser revoked while the fraudster is long gone with SR's payment to them.  Not good way to stay afloat in business!

ETA:  One really nice thing about SR I forgot to mention was that sometimes when you get a wonky Greenfield daily survey (you know, sometimes it just dies in the middle or you get an error, something out of the ordinary & not just not qualified...).  You can report the problem and they will investigate and alot of times you will receive a delayed credit...they really do value our time and try to make things right.  Not sure if any other sites do this, but I know SR always tries to get us a fair shake.


----------



## llori7

cglaura said:


> There is a section on SimpleGPT that is called "Paid to Click (CPC)"
> 
> There are usually around 48-50 offered per day at around 3-5 cents each...so around $1.85-$2.00 per day just for reading offers (no email or personal input required).  Make sure you clear cookies b/t each click.
> 
> SR doesn't have these so that is safe.
> 
> As for offers & daily surveys, some/most are offered on both so you would have to keep track or decide to only do them at one place.
> 
> Both have excellent customer service and respond quickly to questions.
> 
> One nice thing about Simple is that because they aren't a shopping site like SR or MyPoints the paypal is instant (no waiting 30 days).  Totally understand why SR & MyPoints have to wait, there is too much fraud when dealing with such large payouts and shopping where things can be returned after getting your incentive.  If they didn't fraud would be rampant and they'd be out the money the advertiser revoked while the fraudster is long gone with SR's payment to them.  Not good way to stay afloat in business!



Thanks for your help! Do you have to keep clearing cookies? I read something about that, but not sure what they meant and how often you have to do it.


----------



## llori7

I found the clicks. Do you just do them all at once? This seems to good to be true. What is the catch??


----------



## jenseib

Yes, but they have a thing called the cleaner you can download for free. it works great. And you go to options and chose which cookies you don;t want cleared, (like disboard)


----------



## llori7

jenseib said:


> Yes, but they have a thing called the cleaner you can download for free. it works great. And you go to options and chose which cookies you don;t want cleared, (like disboard)



how often do you have to clear cookies?


----------



## jenseib

no catch


----------



## jenseib

every offer and between each paid click


----------



## llori7

llori7 said:


> how often do you have to clear cookies?



everytime i clear my cookies, i have to login in again! how does this cleaner thing work?


----------



## jenseib

go to options before cleaning and on the left side look for simplegpt and move it to the right


----------



## pershing

Wow, I haven't been cleaning between the clicks. Is that to get the 'loan' clicks that are all the same 5 or so websites that you can't help but repeat?


I missed the part about a free cleaner link on Simple....I thought you have to pay for cc cleaner?


BTW jenseib  Congrats on last month's survey contest!  You're name was up there!


----------



## jenseib

Thanks. It was nice to see an extra 20 in my account this morning.

clearing cookies between each one is so if they back check, it's not mixed with other offers. I don;t know all the technical stuff, but thats what I was told.  LOL!


----------



## cglaura

llori7 said:


> I found the clicks. Do you just do them all at once? This seems to good to be true. What is the catch??



As jensieb said, no catch!  I made approximately $55 last month just on them...already in my paypal account waiting for LeCellier 

The cookies...it is sort of like this:  you do an offer and the advertiser puts a starter cookie on your computer. Then later in the survey or a minute or so after a click, another cookie will go to look for the starter to match them up to give you credit.  When you go to do the next offer, if there is already a starter cookie from that advertiser, it doesn't know to give you credit for the new offer when you finished...looks as if you already did the offer.  So clear cookies so no overlap.  Yeah, something like that


----------



## disneypartyof4

Hi I am having trouble with the paypal withdrawl with simple GPT. I did use it about a week ago to withdrawl 5.00 and it wotked, but today I want to withdrawl 38.00 and a error comes back saying" paypal account is not in valid format." What does that mean? I thought it was the way I put the amount in ,I tried different ways. I can't remember how I put the 5.00 in.  Can anyone help? Thanks Lisa


----------



## jenseib

make sure it is exact. Sometiomes we have a .009 of a cent in there, so round it down. Also there are times when paypal just goes down there too. Your best bet is to ask in the chat box over there.


----------



## eagles

wow lots of chatter since i last visited here.  glad to see so many over there making money!

i get so addicted to it, i rarely pop back here.  
it does look like all questions asked are being answered.  

as jenseib mentioned  "chatbox"  don't forget it is there.  ask away, folks are nice and will answer and help out.

in just the last 2 days i have over $23. not bad at all for this kind of site and for me.   


ditton on the congrats jenseib!  now you just need to take a long break from offers and let me get up there.


----------



## jenseib




----------



## Weluvdisny

I signed up for simplegpt.  How long before you get the confirmation e-mail?  It's been almost an hour and I still don't have one for that or paidthefastest.

I already do SR and MyPoints but was looking for something quick and easy to make some more money.  

Thanks everyone for the websites!


----------



## pershing

You guys are neck and neck!

I cashed out at $50 2 days ago and have another $10 started. Yesterday was great for credits!

Did you get your confirmation email WeluvDisney?


----------



## eagles

jenseib has taken the lead.


----------



## pershing

eagles said:


> jenseib has taken the lead.



"Then the day arrives....when the apprentice surpasses the master for the first time...."


----------



## jenseib

Who's the apprentice?
I'm still really new to it too. Less than a month


----------



## llori7

HARVEYSGIRL said:


> I just bought alot of stuff at Kmart online (there is not a KMart in San Antonio if u can believe that!) and used Mypoints. 5 points a $ and I used my Sears card and got no interest. Worked out well.
> 
> I am frugal (my husband says cheap) I went to Walmart yesterday and bought alot of Halloween candy that is not in Halloween wrappers. I will mix a few christmas looking ones with it and presto- Half priced Christmas candy!
> 
> I do the following sites-
> Sunshine Rewards
> Creations Rewards
> Mypoints
> Memolink ( not so much since they changed it)
> Swagbucks
> InboxDollars ( i only read the paid emails)
> Sendearnings (i only read the paid emails)
> Snapdollars ( i only read the emails)
> Paid the Fastest
> Clixsense
> and my favorite new one- Quickrewards



HARVEYSGIRL, Can you tell me about paid the fastest and clixsense? 

Thanks!


----------



## crazelion

If do simplegpt do have paypal account.  Do the send checks out every month.  Right now I do not have a paypal account.  I may be the only person without on the net.


----------



## jenseib

You do if you want money. no checks ae sent...but you can get gift cards too.


----------



## crazelion

jenseib said:


> You do if you want money. no checks ae sent...but you can get gift cards too.



Thank You.  I will set up a paypal account.


----------



## HARVEYSGIRL

llori7 said:


> HARVEYSGIRL, Can you tell me about paid the fastest and clixsense?
> 
> Thanks!



CLIXSENSE- you get paid to read. you can go there multiple times a day. they add them often. i have only made about $20 so far but it is easy. I think they just mail you a check quarterly. I have already gotten one. 

PAID THE FASTEST- it is very similar to Simplegpt that everyone has been talking about. You can do daily clicks as well as other offers. currently they have 22 daily clicks.

HAPPY NOTE!  I CASHED IN FOR $50 MORE DISNEY DOLLARS THIS WEEK!


----------



## crazelion

I want to make sure these are the right sites before I sign up for them:

http://www.paidthefastest.com/
http://www.simplegpt.com/
http://www.clixsense.com/
http://www.inboxdollars.com/
http://www.sendearnings.com/
http://www.snapdollars.com/


----------



## cglaura

crazelion said:


> I want to make sure these are the right sites before I sign up for them:
> 
> http://www.paidthefastest.com/
> http://www.simplegpt.com/
> http://www.clixsense.com/
> http://www.inboxdollars.com/
> http://www.sendearnings.com/
> http://www.snapdollars.com/



Simple GPT & Inbox Dollars (not a big fan of inbox, they charge you $3 to cashout and take over 30 days to pay) are good, don't know about the others.

Not sure if you are new to these sort of sites...just make sure you don't repeat offers, surveys or click sets across different sites. Good luck!  It took over 2 years, but about 98% of my entire upcoming 2 week trip..room, tickets, food, flight, souvie money... is paid from rewards/gpt, surveys, rebates and product testing!  And the great thing is I was able to get a 30% code recently on our room, so I have a $400 headstart of disney gift cards stashed away for next trip!


----------



## HARVEYSGIRL

crazelion said:


> I want to make sure these are the right sites before I sign up for them:
> 
> http://www.paidthefastest.com/
> http://www.simplegpt.com/
> http://www.clixsense.com/
> http://www.inboxdollars.com/
> http://www.sendearnings.com/
> http://www.snapdollars.com/





I do all of these sights as well as -

sunshine rewards
creations rewards
mypoints


----------



## FloridaGrandma

HARVEYSGIRL said:


> I do all of these sights as well as -
> sunshine rewards
> creations rewards
> mypoints



Don't forget QuickRewards dot net

My favorite!


----------



## crazelion

I am ready to sign up for simplegpt.  I have question what is the a paypal address.

Is asking which email address you use to for paypal.

I am very new to paypal and I don't have clue in what I am doing.

P.S. do anyone link there back account or credit card through them.  If so can tell about your experience.


----------



## cglaura

crazelion said:


> I am ready to sign up for simplegpt.  I have question what is the a paypal address.
> 
> Is asking which email address you use to for paypal.
> 
> I am very new to paypal and I don't have clue in what I am doing.
> 
> P.S. do anyone link there back account or credit card through them.  If so can tell about your experience.



Paypal address is what you signed up with for paypal.  It is the email address you use when you log into paypal...

I have a checking account linked to paypal, but it is not the one I use for my daily stuff with all of my money it it.  I just opened one specifically for paypal and keep very little in it. I have not had any issues so far though.

I opted to get a Paypal Debit Visa Card.  So I can shop in stores and online just like I do with my regular bank debit card.  It is free to get and no fees unless you pull cash out of an atm, I think that costs $3, so I don't do that.  I'm cheap 

I also have 1 credit card registered with them, but it is just a very small balance one that I got for shopping online.  Have had that registered a good 3 years or so, no issues at all.

Just one note, if you ever get an email asking to login to paypal, don't click through it (just as you wouldn't do that for your credit card or bank).  That is usually where people get into trouble.


----------



## lisaradz

I recently cashed out $25 from QR.  My first time!!!    Can someone tell me, do they send me the GC?  It shows that it has been processed but I wasn't sure how I get it.


----------



## HARVEYSGIRL

QR is very fast. You should recieve your gift card in a week to ten days. I love quick rewards. I have really gotten alot of Disney gift cards from them so far.


----------



## lisaradz

HARVEYSGIRL said:


> QR is very fast. You should recieve your gift card in a week to ten days. I love quick rewards. I have really gotten alot of Disney gift cards from them so far.



Thanks Harveysgirl!  I was totally surprised that I could make $25 in a couple of weeks.  So glad that you started this thread!


----------



## DisneyBabies

I started QR at the end of October and I will be cashing out for my second $25 gift card in a couple of days!

Thanks HARVEYSGIRL!


----------



## FloridaGrandma

I agree.

QuickRewards is my favorite rewards program!!


----------



## pershing

Simplegpt is my fav. I also do quickrewards but its much slower for me.

I started simplegpt around 11/15 and have made $110 so far!


----------



## crazelion

Was there any paid to clicks on Simplegpt today.  I could not find none.

I must be doing something wrong.  All have made is 1.65.  Can tell be what doing.

I do surveys on mypoints and do not want do them on Simplegpt.


----------



## jenseib

crazelion said:


> Was there any paid to clicks on Simplegpt today.  I could not find none.
> 
> I must be doing something wrong.  All have made is 1.65.  Can tell be what doing.
> 
> I do surveys on mypoints and do not want do them on Simplegpt.



clicks are not credited automatically and each reset 24 hours after you did them last, so if you did them later yesterday they won't reset till the same time you did them yesterday


----------



## kehlyrsmom

Looking at joining one of these sites do any of them let you earn gift cards that can be applied towards paying on a disney vacation other then them sending checks?


----------



## pershing

kehlyrsmom said:


> Looking at joining one of these sites do any of them let you earn gift cards that can be applied towards paying on a disney vacation other then them sending checks?



I'm also saving for a Disney vacation. I do 2 websites, Simplegpt and Quickrewards. The second DOES have Disney Gift cards that you can convert your earnings too. Both will pay out to your paypal account.

Originally, I did not want to do Simplegpt because they did not have Disney gift cards but I earned money so quickly on that website site that even though I had planned to cash out to paypal at $10 before I blinked I had $20. I was nervous when I entered my paypal email address but the money was in my paypal account instantly and it costs nothing to access it from there. I figure when its time to pay for the next Disney vacation, I'll just withdraw it then. 

I earn at least $2 a day just on the daily clicks, but I've been averaging between $5 and $10 actually with the surveys. I'm not as successful as jenseib and eagles, who both won extra money with the amount of surveys they did last month, but I won an extra $2.00!


----------



## ilovediznee

I must be missing something. I signed up for simplegpt earlier this week and I only have .40!  Are the daily clicks the ones where I get a "new message" sent to my email address?  If not, how do I get to them.

Whenever I go on, I've been going to offers and it seems like I have to complete long surveys for each.  

WHAT AM I MISSING??????????

Thanks - Diane


----------



## jenseib

ilovediznee said:


> I must be missing something. I signed up for simplegpt earlier this week and I only have .40!  Are the daily clicks the ones where I get a "new message" sent to my email address?  If not, how do I get to them.
> 
> Whenever I go on, I've been going to offers and it seems like I have to complete long surveys for each.
> 
> WHAT AM I MISSING??????????
> 
> Thanks - Diane




I'm a little confused about your question, but I'll try to answer some of it hopefully. With simple you don't get emails unless you signed up for them in your account, and then they are only when an offer is completed or the Admin sneds out a message in your inbox. You must go to the site to do offers.
The paid dialy clicks have a drop down box in the offers section. Go to browse catogories and you'll find it in the droip down. each ptc can only be done once in 24 hours, so if you did it a 7 pm yesterday, it will reset at 7pm today. There is usually 40-50 each day
Those are easy, you click on the link and then click on another link in that window, wait for the page to load completely and submit it and x it out.
With offers you need to use a new email for each and every offer. and clear cookies after each and every offer.
If you have only made 40 cents, you haven't been doing daily clicks.


----------



## pershing

ilovediznee said:


> I must be missing something. I signed up for simplegpt earlier this week and I only have .40!  Are the daily clicks the ones where I get a "new message" sent to my email address?  If not, how do I get to them.
> 
> Whenever I go on, I've been going to offers and it seems like I have to complete long surveys for each.
> 
> WHAT AM I MISSING??????????
> 
> Thanks - Diane



Oh, sorry!

Daily clicks can be accessed by clicking on offers and then putting cpc in the search box (not sure what it means..click picture click????). All these 3 to 5 cent clicks come up-about 10 pages worth roughly $2. It may be a little less right now some have expired.

....and there's just been a new change. We used to click on them each day and then wake up to see 2 more dollars...now they credit instantly and you need to wait 24 hours from the time you did them to do them again, instead of them being reset at 12am.

With clicks you click once to get to a menu like page of other websites-then choose one website and interact with it-click on faqs or privacy statement...anything before closing it and clicking credit.

Hope that helps you and other dis'ers saving for Disney! Make sure your computer's set to accept cookies. I use a computer that the kids clogged so badly that it just sat there. I put in the restore disks and wiped it clean so its zippy again.

I also took all of eagles advice on the prev. pages. Really helped.


----------



## pershing

........apparently there are 2 ways to access the daily clicks. Both work!


----------



## HARVEYSGIRL

crazelion said:


> Was there any paid to clicks on Simplegpt today.  I could not find none.
> 
> I must be doing something wrong.  All have made is 1.65.  Can tell be what doing.
> 
> I do surveys on mypoints and do not want do them on Simplegpt.





I refuse to do the Mypoints surveys. They are the worst paying surveys I have found.  I do the surveys on Quickrewards and Creations Rewards.


----------



## HARVEYSGIRL

pershing said:


> Simplegpt is my fav. I also do quickrewards but its much slower for me.
> 
> I started simplegpt around 11/15 and have made $110 so far!



I started about the same time and I have made $90 on simplegpt


----------



## jenseib

HARVEYSGIRL said:


> I refuse to do the Mypoints surveys. They are the worst paying surveys I have found.  I do the surveys on Quickrewards and Creations Rewards.



I totally agree


----------



## eagles

i just wished simple would get disney gift cards!   i keep spending my money from paypal.  hehehe   

i know i have been there since 15oct and i am probably pretty close to $300 , maybe not quite there yet, but getting close.

and yes, the contests are great to wake up to an extra few bucks in your account.


----------



## cglaura

eagles said:


> i just wished simple would get disney gift cards!   i keep spending my money from paypal.  hehehe
> 
> i know i have been there since 15oct and i am probably pretty close to $300 , maybe not quite there yet, but getting close.
> 
> and yes, the contests are great to wake up to an extra few bucks in your account.



Do you have a paypal debit/mastercard?  If so, as soon as you get the $ built up (I believe the least is $25 and free shipping?) go online to Disney and buy some giftcards. 

I help myself by only cashing out at over $20 from simple.  I've made $178 since Oct. 24th.  I love cpc, even when I'm in a slump I know I'll get them!

And the important think is I leave that debit card at home  so I stick to my cash only budget at the store.


----------



## crazelion

cglaura said:


> Do you have a paypal debit/mastercard?  If so, as soon as you get the $ built up (I believe the least is $25 and free shipping?) go online to Disney and buy some giftcards.
> 
> I help myself by only cashing out at over $20 from simple.  I've made $178 since Oct. 24th.  I love cpc, even when I'm in a slump I know I'll get them!
> 
> And the important think is I leave that debit card at home  so I stick to my cash only budget at the store.



How does paypal debit/mastercard thing work?


----------



## cglaura

crazelion said:


> How does paypal debit/mastercard thing work?



After you login to paypal, click the link for it. I think it was at the bottom somwhere, maybe the side. I'm sorry I can't quite remember, and now that I have one it goes to my account not the info page.

It will have instructions on how to get verified (I have a linked checking account).  You need to upgrade your paypal to Preferred or maybe it is called Business Preferred.  It is free to do though.  I do not receive any fees for sending or receiving money.

After you receive the card then you can use it anywhere Debit or MasterCard is taken, in stores or online, or withdraw from an ATM.  ATM cost $1 fee.

It is just the same as a Debit/Visa/MasterCard from your bank.  Only Paypal is "the bank".

I found this online, which is pretty accurate for what I did to get one:

_*Requirements to Get the Card* There are several prerequisites to requesting a PayPal debit card. In order to request a PayPal debit card you must be a PayPal user for at least sixty days and must have a premier or business account. There is no charge to upgrade your account, but, unlike a personal account which can accept non-credit card payments free of charge, you will be charged the standard PayPal fee of $0.30 + 2.9% of the transaction amount to accept funds (both credit card and non-credit card) from other users. In addition, you must register a credit card with your account. The statement for this card must be sent to a physical street address, not a P.O. box. Finally, your account must be verified by linking it to your bank account. The Debit Card The PayPal debit card works just like a normal debit card issued by your bank._

Now, I'm not sure what all that fee stuff is.  I've never been charged a fee and have received many payments.


----------



## crazelion

Thanks for the information.



cglaura said:


> After you login to paypal, click the link for it. I think it was at the bottom somwhere, maybe the side. I'm sorry I can't quite remember, and now that I have one it goes to my account not the info page.
> 
> It will have instructions on how to get verified (I have a linked checking account).  You need to upgrade your paypal to Preferred or maybe it is called Business Preferred.  It is free to do though.  I do not receive any fees for sending or receiving money.
> 
> After you receive the card then you can use it anywhere Debit or MasterCard is taken, in stores or online, or withdraw from an ATM.  ATM cost $1 fee.
> 
> It is just the same as a Debit/Visa/MasterCard from your bank.  Only Paypal is "the bank".
> 
> I found this online, which is pretty accurate for what I did to get one:
> 
> _*Requirements to Get the Card* There are several prerequisites to requesting a PayPal debit card. In order to request a PayPal debit card you must be a PayPal user for at least sixty days and must have a premier or business account. There is no charge to upgrade your account, but, unlike a personal account which can accept non-credit card payments free of charge, you will be charged the standard PayPal fee of $0.30 + 2.9% of the transaction amount to accept funds (both credit card and non-credit card) from other users. In addition, you must register a credit card with your account. The statement for this card must be sent to a physical street address, not a P.O. box. Finally, your account must be verified by linking it to your bank account. The Debit Card The PayPal debit card works just like a normal debit card issued by your bank._
> 
> Now, I'm not sure what all that fee stuff is.  I've never been charged a fee and have received many payments.


----------



## eagles

i have the card, and i never gave that a thought about buying my own disney gc's.

thanks for the idea!    i think i will start after christmas for that.  i need them to pay off the cruise.


----------



## eagles

just checked my status, i started on 15 oct, today is 22dec,  i have made
$318 in just about 2 months.  wow, does it add up fast!

i just hope the new years continues bringing in this kind of money. i will be paying my cruise off with free money!


----------



## crazelion

I just cash out of simple gpt and it was instanst paypal.  Now I go figure out what spend my 11.00 dollars.  I might get Wal-mart giftcard.

Quickrewards I just cash out for 10.00 Wal-Mart gift card.  Can tell it's my favorite store.

This is like free money.  It's so easy.

This help for pay for New York and Universal Studios trips in 2010.


----------



## eagles

do you all know if there is a site that will give you cash back on buying disney gift cards?  

now that would be icing on the cake!


----------



## jenseib

I think you can earn points on mypoints.


----------



## eagles

ok i will check into that, as i do have an account there also.  saving up on those for the rain forest cafe cards.  (i think)


----------



## DisneyBabies

I just cashed out for my second Disney gc on quickrewards! 

I've only been on since the end of October and I haven't been as good as I should be at doing all the clicks and things.  I love my Disney money.

I just wish there was a way to keep adding up my money and get one giftcard with a larger amount on it instead of all these little cards.  But it's free money, so I won't complain.


----------



## FloridaGrandma

DisneyBabies said:


> I just wish there was a way to keep adding up my money and get one giftcard with a larger amount on it instead of all these little cards.  But it's free money, so I won't complain.



If you don't want to do Disney Dollars or $25.00 at a time in Disney gift cards, how would Paypal work for you?

I usually check out in Paypal and I can take as much as I want at a time. There isn't any limit --as long as I have that much in my account, of course!


----------



## Karlzmom

Well, wanted to report on my early experience with QR...

I joined on November 22d, and I just cashed out my 1st $25 Disney Gift Card   I am still waiting on credit for a couple of my Christmas Shopping stores, but if it all comes together  I'll likely be close to my next one when its all said and done!  

Its exciting, isn't it?


----------



## ilovediznee

On QR, do you just do daily clicks or offers too?  I have about .05 with them and for me it is very hard to navigate.

Please advise.

Diane


----------



## DisneyBabies

I love QR!  I should be able to get another two cards before we go one our trip in March.


----------



## Karlzmom

ilovediznee said:


> On QR, do you just do daily clicks or offers too?  I have about .05 with them and for me it is very hard to navigate.
> 
> Please advise.
> 
> Diane



Its taken me a bit of time to get used to how the site works, and there may _still_ be things I'm missing   I do all the daily clicks, and have just recently started doing some of the offers.  I did register for the daily emails and have been picking up the points off of thems as well.  It started really slow, but its picking up nicely now.  Good Luck!


----------



## crazelion

Thank to everyone for answer my questions about paypal. Even they was silly.  I really need the Idiot's Guide to Paypal. LOL 

I finally link my secondary checking account to paypal account to get verified.  I now I am able to spend my money.

That was big step for me.  But soon as eligible for paypal debit mastercard I changing from my checking account.


----------



## lmbcdb

lilstint said:


> I started QR a little over 2 years ago and I've earned over $2000 in Disney GC's since then.   I love QR.



Can you use the GC at Disney, or just online or at a store?
Also, I can't get it to send me a confirmation code.  I keep clicking "resend code" and I don't get one.  Any other way to get it?


----------



## rflorek

DisneyBabies said:


> I just wish there was a way to keep adding up my money and get one giftcard with a larger amount on it instead of all these little cards.  But it's free money, so I won't complain.




You can wait to cash out until you have more money in your account.  I cashed out for $100 before my October trip & QR sent me a $100 Disney GC instead of 4 $25 cards.


----------



## jenseib

I was checking out QR last night, but I just can't get it figured. What are you doing to make the money?


----------



## eagles

i am a member there, i couldn't quite figure it out either, but they have daily clicks, and offers also.  i made 1.19 and cashed out just to see how it worked.

but then i found simple and haven't gone back to qr.  although i think its harveygirl that says you can shop online thru them also.


----------



## lisaradz

jenseib said:


> I was checking out QR last night, but I just can't get it figured. What are you doing to make the money?



I am having the opposite problem.  I have cashed out with QR.  I do surveys and clicks.  I signed up for simplegpt but I can't figure out how to do anything.  Am I missing something?  How do you naviagate through the site?  What are you doing to make money?


----------



## crazelion

lisaradz said:


> I am having the opposite problem.  I have cashed out with QR.  I do surveys and clicks.  I signed up for simplegpt but I can't figure out how to do anything.  Am I missing something?  How do you naviagate through the site?  What are you doing to make money?



Click on the box that has all the offers and be something cpc that is how get paid.  Be sure that clear cookies between each clicks.

Go over this thread with a fine to comb.  It has a lot information in on start and answer to a lot of questions.

Even the ten million paypal questions that I ask. LOL


----------



## MBKELmom

jenseib said:


> I was checking out QR last night, but I just can't get it figured. What are you doing to make the money?



same here. and I can't seem to get the confirmation code either  Help!

nevermind - the code was in my spam folder


----------



## DisneyBabies

rflorek said:
			
		

> You can wait to cash out until you have more money in your account. I cashed out for $100 before my October trip & QR sent me a $100 Disney GC instead of 4 $25 cards.



Thank You so much!  I had no idea they would do that.  Now I'm more excited about getting my cards.

I complete at least one survey per day (although I manage to complete 2 or more most days), usually the greenfield which is $1.05.  Then I do the daily clicks to earn points that convert to $.  I do some of the simple offers; nothing I have to spend money on so it's usually the quiz ones.  And I do all my online shopping through them.


----------



## cglaura

lisaradz said:


> I am having the opposite problem.  I have cashed out with QR.  I do surveys and clicks.  I signed up for simplegpt but I can't figure out how to do anything.  Am I missing something?  How do you naviagate through the site?  What are you doing to make money?



Click "Offers" in the top center menu box...

On the Offers page about 1/4 the way down...In the drop down box under Browse Categories...

Daily Surveys - probably same as QR, so be careful not to duplicate...

Daily Paid to Click Offers - might be same as QR, if so, don't duplicate.  These are 3-5 cents each, around 40-48 available per day.  They will automatically reset 24 hours after you complete/submit.  I clear cookies in between each just to be safe.

Then there are the freebie offers, not sure if you know how to do these, but lots of tips in this thread and on their forum (the type where you need a new email, etc.)  There is a box on the right side of the page "Last 50 Offers Credited"...those are offers that usually are crediting well, or you can look at how many stars an offer has.


----------



## eagles

you no longer have to clear cookies inbetween your paid to clicks on simple.

just thought i would let you know.


----------



## Karlzmom

Thought I'd pass on that I was just able to get another $25 from QR!    That makes $50 since Thanksgiving....if you don't know it, they have upped the $$ for Blockbusters version of Netflicks to *$20* for a new sign up, and have a 1/2 price intro, can cancel after a month.....too good to pass up!
There is also a $12 promo for snap-fish [if you are new to it], but I was already a customer....drat!


----------



## tigger813

subbing as I will be joining this week


----------



## Disneyfn420

I just signed up for simplegpt. All I plan on using it for is the clicks as I do surveys on QR. When I look at the cashout store, they all say 500 sand dollars etc...I have $1.50 in dollars but no sand dollars. What is the difference? Can I only use my money torwards pay pal?


----------



## jenseib

sand dollars are for the store, you can convert cash to sand dollars and vice versa. You can cash out  your cas to paypal once you hit $5,


----------



## Bethpremier

Quick question:  When you register at the links from quickrewards do you get alot of unwanted mail to your mailing address?  This is what Im afraid of with all of this.


----------



## jenseib

probably. Why would junk mail bother you?


----------



## cglaura

Bethpremier said:


> Quick question:  When you register at the links from quickrewards do you get alot of unwanted mail to your mailing address?  This is what Im afraid of with all of this.



The only thing I've ever rec'd was a packet from the gold place to sell my gold.  But I opted into it.

If you pay attention, you really only get what you click "yes" to.

Now, junk email on the other hand.  Tons.  Get a few emails from yahoo or gmail, etc. 

On online voicemail service would be good too, might get some phone calls if you say yes to some things.  I've rec'd calls from online college places, but again, I opted in for that.

Just don't say yes to anything you aren't truly interesed in and you'll be fine.  There are alot of great newsletters to opt in, that is usually what I do (health, fitness, horoscope, etc.)


----------



## eagles

love the info packets for traveling and really get some great ideas from the kraft receipe ones also.


----------



## Karlzmom

Bethpremier said:


> Quick question:  When you register at the links from quickrewards do you get alot of unwanted mail to your mailing address?  This is what Im afraid of with all of this.



I think it will vary depending on what you opted to do...I opted for 3 emails a day.  I do note my spam trap has some, but not sure if its anymore than usual....


----------



## jenseib

Maybe I misunderstood? Are you talking mail, or email. If email, then you use an address just for this stuff. With simple you make a new email for each offer, so none of the crap mail goes in your regular email


----------



## Weluvdisny

eagles said:


> you no longer have to clear cookies inbetween your paid to clicks on simple.
> 
> just thought i would let you know.



So, do you have to clear cookies at all when you're doing PTCs?  I'm up to $8.05 with just doing these in less than a week.

I want to try some offers, but I also do SR so I don't want to duplicate them.  Anyone do the daily surveys?  Again, don't want to do the same as SR.


----------



## crazelion

Can some post the Idiot's guide to creationrewerds because I am not getting.  It taking me forever to make anything on there and about to give up.

Quickrewards pays out fast already got my Wal-mart gift card.

Simplegpt already cash out twice already.

Now if the bank would deposit my money in my account that would be good.  By it being the holidays everything is being slow.

I am love this easy and quick money.


----------



## cglaura

Weluvdisny said:


> So, do you have to clear cookies at all when you're doing PTCs?  I'm up to $8.05 with just doing these in less than a week.
> 
> I want to try some offers, but I also do SR so I don't want to duplicate them.  Anyone do the daily surveys?  Again, don't want to do the same as SR.



They say you don't have to, but I do it anyway. I just keep ccleaner open and clear after submit.  I use IE though, so it is easier b/c you don't have to close the browser for ccleaner to work.

The daily surveys are offered from greenfield and otx/amp, same as SR.  They are just under different names, like InstantDollerz or PalmResearch.

Greenfield I do on SR daily.  SR pays more for their dailies anyway.

The offers you'd have to keep track of.


----------



## connie254

Trying to figure out how long I need to keep a site open in the PTC area to get credit for it. I've done 10-15 of them so far this morning and got credit only one of them.


----------



## jenseib

connie254 said:


> Trying to figure out how long I need to keep a site open in the PTC area to get credit for it. I've done 10-15 of them so far this morning and got credit only one of them.



Which site?


----------



## cglaura

connie254 said:


> Trying to figure out how long I need to keep a site open in the PTC area to get credit for it. I've done 10-15 of them so far this morning and got credit only one of them.



If SimpleGPT: I leave mine open at least 30 seconds, sometimes more.

So it goes:

Clear cookies (they say this is not required but I do it anyway).

Click on offer, opens page w/ list of links.

Click a link.

Review that page, click FAQ or About Us or other interesting thing.

(This takes about 30 seconds).

Back to Simple, click Submit.

Clear cookies.  Repeat above on next ptc/cpc.

They take about 5-10 min. for credit to show, and will show back up in to-do list 24 hours later.

HTH!

ETA:  Some people only spend about 10 seconds, you just have to see what works for you.  The above works for me, I've never missed a credit.

Also make sure your system is set correctly (can find this info in most gpt forums), but mainly allow all cookies & disable pop-up blocker.


----------



## HARVEYSGIRL

UPDATE- I am currently up to $450 worth of Disney gift cards and I just cashed in for $25 more. I would have done better but I took the last 2 weeeks of the year off. I think that I have done pretty good so far. I will keep you posted!


----------



## talulabelle

Question about mypoints for you experts...I just signed up and have done a few surveys that say 5 points or 25 points.  It doesn't show anywhere that I earned these points or they are pending.  DId I do something wrong? Or will they appear later?


----------



## jenseib

In my experience they are always added immediately


----------



## talulabelle

jenseib said:


> In my experience they are always added immediately



I wonder what I'm doing wrong?  It says "post opinion for 25 points"  I do it, and my opinion is there and I can see it, and in my acct. summery it shows I posted an opinion of the site, but no points showing anywhere.  So frustrating!


----------



## cglaura

talulabelle said:


> I wonder what I'm doing wrong?  It says "post opinion for 25 points"  I do it, and my opinion is there and I can see it, and in my acct. summery it shows I posted an opinion of the site, but no points showing anywhere.  So frustrating!



Are they the one where you look at a website then post a review and/or recommend to friends?  If so, I think the post needs to get approved first, then you will get the credit.  *I think*  

I will try one in a bit and see how mine credits.



HARVEYSGIRL said:


> UPDATE- I am currently up to $450 worth of Disney gift cards and I just cashed in for $25 more. I would have done better but I took the last 2 weeeks of the year off. I think that I have done pretty good so far. I will keep you posted!



That's fantastic!  Almost (2) 10 day MYW tickets   Or 190 mickey ice cream bars!


----------



## crazelion

Hi guys ,

Looks like simplegpt is taking cpc and daily clicks.  I just read on there website.


----------



## Disneyfn420

crazelion said:


> Hi guys ,
> 
> Looks like simplegpt is taking cpc and daily clicks.  I just read on there website.



Did you mean taking down? Figures. I just discovered the site. I prefer rewards that don't require entering info, even if its less money, so I loved doing the clicks. Are there any other sites that pay out well for clicks?


----------



## jenseib

crazelion said:


> Hi guys ,
> 
> Looks like simplegpt is taking cpc and daily clicks.  I just read on there website.



Well it's going down at midnight, but Doug doesn't know if they will be back up or not. Earlier today he sent out a message that they were staying with our site, but then there must've been a turn of events. It's because people don't do them right, so for all of us that do those people who don't ruined it.
I will miss them, and I hope they come back. It's nice to just have that little bit you can count on every day.


----------



## crazelion

jenseib said:


> Well it's going down at midnight, but Doug doesn't know if they will be back up or not. Earlier today he sent out a message that they were staying with our site, but then there must've been a turn of events. It's because people don't do them right, so for all of us that do those people who don't ruined it.
> I will miss them, and I hope they come back. It's nice to just have that little bit you can count on every day.



I will miss the money too. I did mind right to.  Few people ruin it for everybody.

I just about cash out again.  I looking for something for about .30 until so I can cash out.


----------



## jenseib

But the daily paid clicks are going off of all sites, the way it sounds too. Not just simple. Simple was one of the best rule followers I guess.  LOL!


----------



## bear74

Disneyfn420 said:


> Did you mean taking down? Figures. I just discovered the site. I prefer rewards that don't require entering info, even if its less money, so I loved doing the clicks. Are there any other sites that pay out well for clicks?



figures I just had time to start these sites and they take away the easy way.


----------



## MBKELmom

Is quickrewards still going to be participating? I just joined there and sorta' like the easy "money"


----------



## jenseib

the rumor I heard was all sites will have them taken away


----------



## MBKELmom

Is quickrewards still going to be participating? I just joined there and sorta' like the easy "money"


----------



## llori7

Hi Everyone, Now that paid clicks are gone from Simple, can you please give me some tips on doing offers??? I have having a hard time getting them to credit. This is my Disney fund----so I have to step it up on offers to make up for the lost clicks. Are there some that credit better for you? Some that don't credit good? I need all the tips I can get b/c I am not doing something right.

I do have 10 emails from gmx that I use. I clear cookies in between each offer. 

Please share your secrets!!!

Thanks for helping me get back to Disney


----------



## llori7

What does it mean when it says: Say yes to 2 or more items ??

Can you say yes and then "skip" when the info page comes up? Or do you actually have to complete the offers?

These offers are confusing to me, but I want to understand them!!!


----------



## jenseib

sitting for a bout a ninute or 2 on the 1st three pages helps me. On alot of offers, the 3rd page has a yes no optioon, and I click yes to all those. When you say yes, I never usually fill out the info, unless it's a really easy one. Like snapfish has your info already in it, and dish network one is an easy yes as well.


----------



## eagles

eversaves are easy crediting.

most start with a bunch of quiz questions.  answer them.   then you get offers that you fill out your info.  read those offers carefully and find the one that says sign up for eversave or knowledge stop. most of the quiz ones are the knowledge stop.
..fill out that page/offer.  and submit.

then find another 2 offers that have your info already in, but only email type/name info.  easy one like jenseib said, snapfish, or kraft free receipes.  submit those.  skip thru to the end.

i normally let the first and second page fully load and keep them open for 2 mins.  the 3rd page that has yes/no questions i let fully load and wait 3 mins.  then depending on how many there are i say yes to 4 of them.  if there is only 2 i say yes to 2.  if there is 5 or 6 i say yes to 4.

after that i let pages fully load and count to 5 or 10.  til i get to silver, i normally skip silver and pick 2 on gold and 2 on plat.  keeping the offers open , then click a bonus, keeping it open.  

let sit for about 3 mins.  close out and submit.

that is my way of doing most.


----------



## eagles

paid to click rumors,  where have you been hearing the "rumors" from?

just curious as i have never heard one rumor at all.  i only read the inbox msg from simple.  had no idea this was a www event.

such a shame too.


does quick rewards still have their ptc's?  i guess i can go there and click for 10cents a day.  hehehe


----------



## jenseib

it was in the chat box yesterday. It came up before anything was even mentioned about simple losing theres. Some were jsut saying that all the other sties they were on were losing them.


----------



## llori7

Thanks for tips!!! So how long does it typically take you to do one offer? I just want to make sure I am not going too fast!

Thanks!


----------



## crazelion

Hi all,

Simple gpt cpc paid click again.  I Doug does not know how long they will last.


----------



## llori7

crazelion said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Simple gpt cpc paid click again.  I Doug does not know how long they will last.



Just did mine!!! Hope everyone does them correctly so we can keep them!!!


----------



## cglaura

llori7 said:


> Just did mine!!! Hope everyone does them correctly so we can keep them!!!



Doing mine now do. I'm leving mine up 2 minutes just to be safe.  And I click something likd FAQ mid way.  I usually did this anyway, but now I found a stopwatch timer website from someone in chat that I use to make sure I stay on long enough.

Is 2 minutes good? I know it may be too much, but is it too little?  Sometimes I get totally distracted on the actual site (like looking at homes) that it already credited by the time I submit.


----------



## eagles

wow cglaura, i stay for 30 seconds.  i thought that was a resonable amount of time.  i think 2 mins is way too long.

so i just don't know.


----------



## jenseib

I only stay on as long as it takes for the page to fully load (I do them in opera) and I've got credit for all of them


----------



## cglaura

I figured if most were doing them 30 sec - 1 minute, and they pulled them maybe people weren't staying on long enough. 

I multi task anyway, not like I'm staring at it for 2 minutes   Lots of reading on the DIS in between.

Not sure if they were taken b/c of not enough time spent or b/c people were duplicating across multiple sites (which is more likely, I mean 30 sec - 1min s/b enough for 3 cents LOL).

Hey, as long as I get credit and I'm not taking time away from anything else in my life, win win for me.  I'd be reading DIS anyway, so same amount of time on my tush


----------



## Karlzmom

Question for the QR vets...how long does it usually take to get your Disney gift cards?  I cashed out a bit ago, but so far nothing in the mail


----------



## lisaradz

Karlzmom said:


> Question for the QR vets...how long does it usually take to get your Disney gift cards?  I cashed out a bit ago, but so far nothing in the mail



Mine came in about 10 days!


----------



## rr69x2

Please send me a referral to Simplegpt.


----------



## rflorek

Karlzmom said:


> Question for the QR vets...how long does it usually take to get your Disney gift cards?  I cashed out a bit ago, but so far nothing in the mail




Most of my cashouts come within a week - but I live really close to their HQ in Brooklyn, NY so I don't know if that helps


----------



## jenseib

rr69x2 said:


> Please send me a referral to Simplegpt.



I sent you one, but not sure if you can get pm's yet, since you are new here. But be on the look out!


----------



## Karlzmom

lisaradz said:


> Mine came in about 10 days!





rflorek said:


> Most of my cashouts come within a week - but I live really close to their HQ in Brooklyn, NY so I don't know if that helps



Thanks for the info....I cashed on one on 12/26 and one on 12/29...so they should show up soon.


----------



## cglaura

rr69x2 said:


> Please send me a referral to Simplegpt.



You don't need one, just go to simplegpt dot com to sign up.

We are not allowed to request or give out referrals on the DIS.


----------



## jenseib

You can request one. You just can't give them out unless someone is asking for the info. and then not on the board. Only thru pm's. At least thats my understanding


----------



## LisaNJ25

Its been fun having a bunch of Disers in chat at simplegpt


----------



## cglaura

jenseib said:


> You can request one. You just can't give them out unless someone is asking for the info. and then not on the board. Only thru pm's. At least thats my understanding



According to the guidelines, you are not even supposed to request them...

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1512183

If this is no longer policy hopefully a mod or other will come along and verify.  I hope it is, I turned away a bunch of people even by pm b/c I was just trying to follow the rules.

_Quote:
5. ADVERTISING: The advertisers/sponsors who you see on the DIS are carefully chosen. While we welcome discussion of them as well as other businesses that you have information or questions about, if its determined that you are using the DIS to promote a commercial venture, you will lose your posting privileges. In addition, links to the company's website will be blocked. Also note that we do not want the boards to be used for solicitations or for requesting referrals.


This includes asking others for referrals.

This includes posting referral links. 

This includes asking people to PM or email you for additional information.

This includes linking to your eBay auction. 

This includes posting that you have 4 unused park hoppers, but cannot get to Disney this fall, and you really need the money, so what can you do with them.

This includes posting that you know someone who makes handy dandy lists for keeping track of Refrig swaps and you can see her product at MyLists.com. Or you can see them on eBay by checking out THIS auction.

This includes showing everyone the lovely containers you made for holding antiseptic lotion and asking them whether you think that they can sell. Or how much you should charge for them. Or if you should wait until cold season to sell them. 

This list in not inclusive, but I think that you get the idea. (At least I hope so.)

We moderators (and many posters) have been around the block a time or two and know the "tricks" that people use to try to work around the rule. (Although I know that for almost everyone here you are really just showing the beautiful stuff you have made for your own kids.)

Please let's just let the DIS be (personal) advertising and solicitation free. 

Besides, it's the rule. (And you CAN get infraction points for going against the rule.)

Thanks. _


----------



## crazelion

I need help.  Can someone post a step by step guide how to redeem QR tokens.  I look all over the site. It confusing.  All see things for deepdiscount.com or dominoes pizza certificates.  Do they send gift card or what.  I don't know whether to in the name of the DVD that I want deepdiscount.com and hit redeem.  That is the only thing I don't understand on QR is the tokens.

Also there way to turn the token into gift cards.  I would love that.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## rflorek

crazelion said:


> I need help.  Can someone post a step by step guide how to redeem QR tokens.  I look all over the site. It confusing.  All see things for deepdiscount.com or dominoes pizza certificates.  Do they send gift card or what.  I don't know whether to in the name of the DVD that I want deepdiscount.com and hit redeem.  That is the only thing I don't understand on QR is the tokens.
> 
> Also there way to turn the token into gift cards.  I would love that.
> 
> Thanks in advance.





To redeem tokens, you click on cashout store along the bar at the top.  When you get to the next screen (the cashout store), there is an option halfway down on the left that says "Token Cashout" - click that.  It will show you all the available options for cashing out your tokens.  Be sure you don't select an Elite prize unless you are an Elite QR member or your cashout will be cancelled.


----------



## mosdata

crazelion said:


> I need help.  Can someone post a step by step guide how to redeem QR tokens.  I look all over the site. It confusing.  All see things for deepdiscount.com or dominoes pizza certificates.  Do they send gift card or what.  I don't know whether to in the name of the DVD that I want deepdiscount.com and hit redeem.  That is the only thing I don't understand on QR is the tokens.
> 
> Also there way to turn the token into gift cards.  I would love that.
> 
> Thanks in advance.



You can also cash out your tokens for paypal.

The only thing is that you must be an elite member in order to cash out your tokens.


----------



## rflorek

mosdata said:


> The only thing is that you must be an elite member in order to cash out your tokens.



Unless something recently changed, that's not true.  While there are a couple of token cashout categories that are reserved for Elite members, there are items that regular members can cashout their tokens for also.


----------



## crazelion

rflorek said:


> Unless something recently changed, that's not true.  While there are a couple of token cashout categories that are reserved for Elite members, there are items that regular members can cashout their tokens for also.



I have enough points for the deepdiscount.com one.  Now do put the name of the DVD in the comment.  I am trying to figure out is they e-gift card or the product.  That is only thing that is confusing me.


----------



## rflorek

crazelion said:


> I have enough points for the deepdiscount.com one.  Now do put the name of the DVD in the comment.  I am trying to figure out is they e-gift card or the product.  That is only thing that is confusing me.



Never redeemed for that one before, but it says right on the screen on QR to enter the name of the item you are requesting in the Comment box.  Not sure what you get - whether it's a certificate or the actual item.

Let us know.


----------



## Wds83

Has anyone did the Service Magic Cash offer on Inboxdollars? You earn .50 cents. Its for Home Improvement Projects and contractors will call you.
Thanks


----------



## jenseib

I don;t use my home number, but my google voice mail number for offers like those. I have done MANY offers for 50cents.


----------



## LisaNJ25

I am absolutely loving simplegpt...  anyone who was been skeptic of the program you need to jump on board,  I have made  $114 since January 7th.  My first goal is to hit $200 to put my deposit on my trip.


----------



## llori7

LisaNJ25 said:


> I am absolutely loving simplegpt...  anyone who was been skeptic of the program you need to jump on board,  I have made  $114 since January 7th.  My first goal is to hit $200 to put my deposit on my trip.



WOW! That is great. How have you made so much??? Do you have tips on doing the offers? I have a hard time getting offers to credit, so I don't do them much. I want to get back on board and start doing them again, so the money can start rolling in....


----------



## LisaNJ25

llori7 said:


> WOW! That is great. How have you made so much??? Do you have tips on doing the offers? I have a hard time getting offers to credit, so I don't do them much. I want to get back on board and start doing them again, so the money can start rolling in....



I did do 3 paid trial offers this weeks that helped.. the blockbuster, World Winner - Paid Version and Identity lookout. that got me $37 and it cost me $9.45 but still a great deal.

I don't have any good tips.. I follow along with chat and see what others are doing.


----------



## jenseib

Be sure to go slowly on the offers. Use the ccleaner to clear cookies each time. Use your accurate info. I have a google voicemail number I use for offers so my phone doesn't get any calls. And use a new email for each offer. GMX is a great spot to get lots of easy emails.

wiining surveys and ones in the family are great creditros as well ,high paying.  But if they have your info already in the system they won't credit. Always uncheck the save my info box on those. You don't want it saved.


----------



## llori7

jenseib said:


> Be sure to go slowly on the offers. Use the ccleaner to clear cookies each time. Use your accurate info. I have a google voicemail number I use for offers so my phone doesn't get any calls. And use a new email for each offer. GMX is a great spot to get lots of easy emails.
> 
> wiining surveys and ones in the family are great creditros as well ,high paying.  But if they have your info already in the system they won't credit. Always uncheck the save my info box on those. You don't want it saved.



I probably do not go slow enough. How slow do you go per page? How long does it typically take to do an offer?

Is it free to have a google voicemail number? I get so many calls on my cell phone, and 75% of the time, I don't even get credited for the offer.


----------



## llori7

LisaNJ25 said:


> I did do 3 paid trial offers this weeks that helped.. the blockbuster, World Winner - Paid Version and Identity lookout. that got me $37 and it cost me $9.45 but still a great deal.
> 
> I don't have any good tips.. I follow along with chat and see what others are doing.



Did you get credited immediately for the paid trial offers? Then do you just cancel them right away, or do you have to keep them for a certain amount of time. I am up for doing those, if I can cancel them right away, so I do not forget I have them. 

Thanks!


----------



## jenseib

llori7 said:


> Did you get credited immediately for the paid trial offers? Then do you just cancel them right away, or do you have to keep them for a certain amount of time. I am up for doing those, if I can cancel them right away, so I do not forget I have them.
> 
> Thanks!





llori7 said:


> I probably do not go slow enough. How slow do you go per page? How long does it typically take to do an offer?
> 
> Is it free to have a google voicemail number? I get so many calls on my cell phone, and 75% of the time, I don't even get credited for the offer.



I take about 2 minutes on the first 3 pages and after that I go faster, letting each page load fully though.
Most of those paid trial ones, you have to keep for at least a week, some a month. I don;t bother with them. I did do the Vista Print T-shirt one, but that was something I could use.

I was sent an invite for google voicemail. You can probaly google it, or google free phone numbers and find something. I didn't use it till about 2 -3 weeks after starting and my cell was ring all day long. Now it rarely rings.


----------



## Disneyfn420

So you can put any email in those offers..it doesn't have to be the one registered with the site, just as long as it's active. That could be my problem. Maybe I need to use a new email. Although it does say not to use disposable ones. 

I signed up for K7 which is a free phone number you can get and you access your messages via the internet or email. That way I don't use my home phone number.


----------



## jenseib

Right, don't use the email you signed up with. Use new ones for each offer.


----------



## Disneyfn420

jenseib said:


> Be sure to go slowly on the offers. Use the ccleaner to clear cookies each time. Use your accurate info. I have a google voicemail number I use for offers so my phone doesn't get any calls. And use a new email for each offer. GMX is a great spot to get lots of easy emails.
> 
> wiining surveys and ones in the family are great creditros as well ,high paying.  But if they have your info already in the system they won't credit. Always uncheck the save my info box on those. You don't want it saved.



I went to the gmx site. How do you get multiple emails? Do you just keep deleting and creating new accounts? I found a site that had 10 minute emails, but I would think that would be against the rules.


----------



## jenseib

Disneyfn420 said:


> I went to the gmx site. How do you get multiple emails? Do you just keep deleting and creating new accounts? I found a site that had 10 minute emails, but I would think that would be against the rules.



NEVER delete emails, your offers can get reversed.

You have to have valid emails.  10 minute email is not allowed.
With GMX  make you account, then go to settings once you get to the email page, a box will come up. Then you click on the left side make more gmx email and you can make 9 more emails. All those emails will go into the same box. You can make 3 accounts in 24 hours (30 emails)


----------



## LisaNJ25

Disneyfn420 said:


> I went to the gmx site. How do you get multiple emails? Do you just keep deleting and creating new accounts? I found a site that had 10 minute emails, but I would think that would be against the rules.



also.  easy.com is very easy to set up. That is who I use


----------



## DizDragonfly

I've been having a heck of a time trying to get offers to credit.  I've waited four minutes on each page, used a new email, cleared cookies and cache, tried different browsers ... nothing seems to work.  I have more pending offers than credited ones.


----------



## jenseib

DizDragonfly said:


> I've been having a heck of a time trying to get offers to credit.  I've waited four minutes on each page, used a new email, cleared cookies and cache, tried different browsers ... nothing seems to work.  I have more pending offers than credited ones.



Opera works best for me for most. Be sure you are using good emails, and not ones like 10 minute email. Alot of the enwer offers are so great right now. Have you tried winning surveys? Those are good, along with eversaves. Whats your name over there? I can walk you thru one in chat. With winning surveys, be sure to uncheck the box that says remember me, or something along those lines.  Also for each offer (and for the ones in that family,) put your address then add apartment 1, and for each offer change the number. Wit Eversaves, it's usually a quiz, after the quiz, keep skipping offers till you come to a page with no offer but asks for your adress and email, fill that in. After that say yes to a couple of offers.
More from life rewards are usually good at crediting. So are ORC (Online reward center), CIR (Consumer Incentive Rewards), & Gadget center.
Just hollar, I will help if I am on.


----------



## DizDragonfly

jenseib said:


> Opera works best for me for most. Be sure you are using good emails, and not ones like 10 minute email. Alot of the enwer offers are so great right now. Have you tried winning surveys? Those are good, along with eversaves. Whats your name over there? I can walk you thru one in chat. With winning surveys, be sure to uncheck the box that says remember me, or something along those lines.  Also for each offer (and for the ones in that family,) put your address then add apartment 1, and for each offer change the number. Wit Eversaves, it's usually a quiz, after the quiz, keep skipping offers till you come to a page with no offer but asks for your adress and email, fill that in. After that say yes to a couple of offers.
> More from life rewards are usually good at crediting. So are ORC (Online reward center), CIR (Consumer Incentive Rewards), & Gadget center.
> Just hollar, I will help if I am on.



Ok, I'll give the Opera browser a try next.    I've been using gmail addresses.  Good tip on the Apt thing!  I tried one eversave one, but I got totally lost on it.  LOL  I'll need to try another one.  I'll go try a winning survey one.  The ORCs and CIRs were going well for me and then they seemed to stop crediting.  I'm DizDragonfly over there too.


----------



## jenseib

DizDragonfly said:


> Ok, I'll give the Opera browser a try next.    I've been using gmail addresses.  Good tip on the Apt thing!  I tried one eversave one, but I got totally lost on it.  LOL  I'll need to try another one.  I'll go try a winning survey one.  The ORCs and CIRs were going well for me and then they seemed to stop crediting.  I'm DizDragonfly over there too.



OK, I'm over there right now too, if you need help. I'm going back and forht between it and kgb (answering texts there) so I'll keep my eyes open for you if you need help...and are there.  LOL!


----------



## DizDragonfly

jenseib said:


> OK, I'm over there right now too, if you need help. I'm going back and forht between it and kgb (answering texts there) so I'll keep my eyes open for you if you need help...and are there.  LOL!



Thanks!


----------



## kimntrent

So it sounds like Quick Rewards is similar to Sunshine.  I am a huge loyal fan of sunshine.  Their customer service tops them all.  So I gotta stay with them.  The disney gift cards add up fast for me there.


----------



## hbkfan637

Hi, I normally do the emails from MyPoints but just signed up for Simple GPT and QuickRewards after reading this thread. I have a question about the offers, do you get calls from telemarketers after you enter your phone number? I only have a cell phone and I don't feel comfortable giving the number out because I'm worried about telemarketers. Thanks!


----------



## jenseib

Yes you will. I use a google phone number. Just google free voicemails and you cna find sites to get free numbers. I use it for all my offers and I don;t get calls. I just go in every so often and clear out the voicemails (which are converted into text)


----------



## hbkfan637

jenseib said:


> Yes you will. I use a google phone number. Just google free voicemails and you cna find sites to get free numbers. I use it for all my offers and I don;t get calls. I just go in every so often and clear out the voicemails (which are converted into text)



What company did you use? I did the google search but found mostly companies that offer free trails. Google Voice is only by invitation only.


----------



## jenseib

I mostly use google voicemail.  But I also use K7, which is completely free
as well


----------



## Karlzmom

Just cashed out Disney GC #3!    I am soooo jazzed up about being able to put $75 back into my pocket while just buying what I normally buy....and am glad I found this thread. Thanks, Gang!


----------



## Weluvdisny

I'm really getting hooked on Simple GPT!  Everything credits so well on there!  There's only a few items I have in pending that I will retry.  And I  the referral income.  I've only got one but he's working really hard for me!


----------



## jenseib

Thats great. I have 6 referrals but none are active.


----------



## LisaNJ25

I wish I had referrals lol..

I am up to $175 since last month... haven't been hitting it had this past week and need to get my butt in gear.


----------



## Lisa AF

Has anyone tried Inbox rewards program.  They paid me $5 to just sign up.  Wondering if anyone has cashed out of this one?  Don't want to put any effort in here if it is a dud.


----------



## tigger813

Lisa AF said:


> Has anyone tried Inbox rewards program.  They paid me $5 to just sign up.  Wondering if anyone has cashed out of this one?  Don't want to put any effort in here if it is a dud.



I'm doing it though it's slow. But I also haven't spent a ton of time on it. I am playing games on Winster  and when I reach 1,000,000 points I get $4 more. I haven't been very lucky on any of the other sites for the surveys. I get the paid emails which is only 2 cents per email but it's better than nothing. I have 289 days until my trip so I have lots of time to earn some money! I haven't had a lot of time to do it all so for what I've done I guess it's ok.


----------



## Lisa AF

tigger813 said:


> I'm doing it though it's slow. But I also haven't spent a ton of time on it. I am playing games on Winster  and when I reach 1,000,000 points I get $4 more. I haven't been very lucky on any of the other sites for the surveys. I get the paid emails which is only 2 cents per email but it's better than nothing. I have 289 days until my trip so I have lots of time to earn some money! I haven't had a lot of time to do it all so for what I've done I guess it's ok.



Thanks, guess I'll give it a go.


----------



## jenseib

Lisa AF said:


> Has anyone tried Inbox rewards program.  They paid me $5 to just sign up.  Wondering if anyone has cashed out of this one?  Don't want to put any effort in here if it is a dud.



It's EXTREMELY slow. I have $41.00 in my account, and it took a year to get. You have to have $30 before you can cash out, but then it cost $3.00 in service to cash out. I am going to try to hit $50, and then cash out and be done with it.  Not really worth it.


----------



## Lisa AF

jenseib said:


> It's EXTREMELY slow. I have $1.00 in amy account, and it took a year to get. You have to have $30 before you can cash out, but then it cost $3.00 in service to cash out. I am going to try to hit $50, and then cahs out and be done with it.  Not really worth it.



Thanks, that's the info I needed.


----------



## jenseib

Oops, I made a typo, I'll go fix it. I have $41 in my account.  LOL


----------



## kimntrent

I have 4 something in my account.  It takes me about a year to cash out for $30 which is the min.  I have gotten paid both times though.  So it does work but it is slow.  I am digging Swag and Sunshine is always my all time favorite.


----------



## LisaNJ25

I havent tried swags bucks yet.. it it similar to simplegpt?


----------



## jenseib

LisaNJ25 said:


> I havent tried swags bucks yet.. it it similar to simplegpt?



no. Swagbucks you search and every so often you will win some swagbucks with your searches.


----------



## kimntrent

Its powered by google.  It is really cool actually.


----------



## crazelion

Has any tried Irazzo. Is like swagbucks.  I love swagbucks.  I can't find out much irazzo.


----------



## jenseib

crazelion said:


> Has any tried Irazzo. Is like swagbucks.  I love swagbucks.  I can't find out much irazzo.



I have tried irazzo. I cashed out two e gift cards in Jan (2 $5 amazons) and have yet to recieve them. In fact jsut yesterday I emailed them about it, but I have a feeling I won't get them. I'll let you know.


----------



## crazelion

jenseib said:


> I have tried irazzo. I cashed out two e gift cards in Jan (2 $5 amazons) and have yet to recieve them. In fact jsut yesterday I emailed them about it, but I have a feeling I won't get them. I'll let you know.



Thanks that is good know.  I want bother with than.


----------



## ksantilli

I would love to start earning Disney rewards.  Would anyone be willing to PM me an explanation to all of this?  I don't have a clue where to begin.  Thanks in advance!


----------



## crazelion

ksantilli said:


> I would love to start earning Disney rewards.  Would anyone be willing to PM me an explanation to all of this?  I don't have a clue where to begin.  Thanks in advance!



I would start by reading this whole thread again slow.  I am not trying to be mean either.  This thread has a lot good information and tips on how to things.

That is how I learned.  The tips is excellent to.


----------



## jenseib

crazelion said:


> Thanks that is good know.  I want bother with than.


I did get an email back from irazoo today that said the gift crds would be emialed next week. But it will more like 45 days after I submitted rather than up to 30 like they said


----------



## ksantilli

Can someone please explain to me what "clicks" are?  How does that work and what do you do?  Thanks!


----------



## Lisa AF

Clicks are just ads you click on that give you $ (or i should say cents) just for clicking on them.  The best ones that I know of are at SimpleGPT and PaidtheFastest.  These don't require you to submit any info, just click the link.

Does that make sense?


----------



## Lisa AF

These clicks are not easy to find on these sites.  You  would click on "offers" than in the drop down menu click "daily clicks".  There should be around 25 and you can click them every 24 hours.  If after 24 hours they are not in you "daily clicks" go to your pending and delete them from there and they will return to you "daily clicks".  Be sure to clear your cookies after every few clicks.  You can do this by going to "tools" on you bar at the top of your screen, choose internet options and you will see where you can delete them there.

Good-luck


----------



## ksantilli

Thank you Lisa!  You've been so helpful!


----------



## LisaNJ25

ksantilli said:


> Thank you Lisa!  You've been so helpful!



and just remember you can only do them on 1 site.


----------



## crazelion

jenseib said:


> I did get an email back from irazoo today that said the gift crds would be emialed next week. But it will more like 45 days after I submitted rather than up to 30 like they said



Thank You for the update. I might try them after all.  I have not made up my mind yet.

Right now I trying to figure out what spend my amazon gift cards on unlocked cell phone or I-Touch.


----------



## Lisa AF

Anyone do My Survey or Mindfield?  What do you think?


----------



## kimntrent

I think you asked on another topic but I love mysurvey.  It is well worth it for me to do.  They don't bug you with spam I have tried great new products I have had great surveys.  Overall it is wonderful.  I have cashed out for $60 bucks so far.  Let me know if you have any other questions.


----------



## kimntrent

Who gets the most referrals from what sites?


----------



## crazelion

Just a FYI simplegpt is not having cpc right now because the advertisers pull them.

Now it take me a while now get five dollars doing offer because they never credit for me.


----------



## Lisa AF

I am so bummed about this.  It was so easy to make $ with those.  Boo


----------



## LisaNJ25

crazelion said:


> Just a FYI simplegpt is not having cpc right now because the advertisers pull them.
> 
> Now it take me a while now get five dollars doing offer because they never credit for me.



try the quiz jungle offers.. those are crediting good for me tonight.

I am now doing my daily clicks over at fairytale.. along with the coupon bar


----------



## jenseib

LisaNJ25 said:


> try the quiz jungle offers.. those are crediting good for me tonight.
> 
> I am now doing my daily clicks over at fairytale.. along with the coupon bar



whats fairytale?


----------



## Lisa AF

Fairytale is the only one that is crediting clicks now.  GPT and PTF both removed them.


----------



## Lisa AF

jenseib said:


> whats fairytale?



It is similar to the other new rewards programs.  There is a chat room on the main page, contest, daily clicks.  There is a $3 minimum.  The name is FairyTaleTreasures.


----------



## crazelion

LisaNJ25 said:


> try the quiz jungle offers.. those are crediting good for me tonight.
> 
> I am now doing my daily clicks over at fairytale.. along with the coupon bar



I can't even get those to credit either.  I need the idiot's guide to quizs.


----------



## toystoryduo

How much do the daily clicks pay at Fairytale? What are the chances that they will lose the daily clicks too?


----------



## Weluvdisny

I'd like to know about Fairytale too.  Can you cash out to paypal like SimpleGPT?


----------



## LisaNJ25

Weluvdisny said:


> I'd like to know about Fairytale too.  Can you cash out to paypal like SimpleGPT?



just pm'd you


----------



## toystoryduo

Are there any bonuses for signing up with Fairytale? Also, how much do the daily paid clicks add up to? Are they similar to the ones on Simple?


----------



## Disneyfn420

I know you can only do clicks on one site, but what about all the other offers? Like can I do eversaves on 2 different sites if I use different emails for each? Otherwise how do you keep track of which offers you have done?


----------



## LisaNJ25

Disneyfn420 said:


> I know you can only do clicks on one site, but what about all the other offers? Like can I do eversaves on 2 different sites if I use different emails for each? Otherwise how do you keep track of which offers you have done?



no, you cannot do them on more than one site. It tracks ip addresses.  I use gpttracker.com.

I also just hit the ignore button on the other site after I complete an offer.


----------



## momof3lovebugs

I can't find these sites! Can someone help me? I feel like a complete spaz.  I belong to SR and am seeing very slow progress. I would like to find something that puts $$ in my pocket faster. Thanks for any help!


----------



## pershing

momof3lovebugs said:


> I can't find these sites! Can someone help me? I feel like a complete spaz.  I belong to SR and am seeing very slow progress. I would like to find something that puts $$ in my pocket faster. Thanks for any help!



Sure! I pm'd you with some of the sites.

I started with SR also but it was so confusing and I didn't earn much at all.

Things really jelled for me when I started with simplegpt, but now they don't have daily clicks anymore. Although, I still make about $20 per week with the offers. (I could make more but haven't been spending much time on it lately!)

Hope that helps!


----------



## momof3lovebugs

thanks for the pm's! I am feeling a little overwhelmed but hope to get the hang soon!  Dis'ers rock!!


----------



## crazelion

pershing said:


> Sure! I pm'd you with some of the sites.
> 
> I started with SR also but it was so confusing and I didn't earn much at all.
> 
> Things really jelled for me when I started with simplegpt, but now they don't have daily clicks anymore. Although, I still make about $20 per week with the offers. (I could make more but haven't been spending much time on it lately!)
> 
> Hope that helps!



Can someone please teach me how do offers.  I can get a offer credit for the life of me. I can't even get the quizs to credit for me.  Even the jungle quizs that everyone says that easy to credit.


----------



## cglaura

crazelion said:


> Can someone please teach me how do offers.  I can get a offer credit for the life of me. I can't even get the quizs to credit for me.  Even the jungle quizs that everyone says that easy to credit.



Kind of hard, since there really are no set "rules", but here are a few basic tips:

Cookies:  Make sure your browser is set to accept all cookies/third party cookies.

Clear cookies before you do an offer, but wait until either it credits or maybe a half hour if not, before clearing them again...to give the tracking time to register.

Use a new email address, one that is registered to you and not disposable (don't use an email system that auto deletes messages...).

Always use valid info. I've read advertisers track info vs. ip vs. userid, etc.  If they see you changing things up just to get credit, you could get blacklisted.

Don't try too many in too short a time frame, especially from the same groups.  I only do 3 or 4 a day, and the daily surveys.  Try anyway, I've been slacking lately 

Check for a confirmation email, click it if you get one.  May not need to for credit, but can't hurt.

Take your time, let each page fully load.  I count to five b/f clicking yes/no or submit/skip.  

Say yes to a few offers along the path, like newsletters or interesting info.


----------



## jenseib

crazelion said:


> Can someone please teach me how do offers.  I can get a offer credit for the life of me. I can't even get the quizs to credit for me.  Even the jungle quizs that everyone says that easy to credit.



Quiz Jungles are not easy ones. Most times they will only credit at midnight EST. They have a daily cap. Some of the newer ones wil lcredit better, but not always. With those I do look for a confirm email and click it too. Be sure to say yest to several things in the path as well.


----------



## crazelion

I do them exactly that way.  Still don't get any credit.  thanks for all the tips.
I think I am stick to daily clicks. Those are easier then try to get things credit.




cglaura said:


> Kind of hard, since there really are no set "rules", but here are a few basic tips:
> 
> Cookies:  Make sure your browser is set to accept all cookies/third party cookies.
> 
> Clear cookies before you do an offer, but wait until either it credits or maybe a half hour if not, before clearing them again...to give the tracking time to register.
> 
> Use a new email address, one that is registered to you and not disposable (don't use an email system that auto deletes messages...).
> 
> Always use valid info. I've read advertisers track info vs. ip vs. userid, etc.  If they see you changing things up just to get credit, you could get blacklisted.
> 
> Don't try too many in too short a time frame, especially from the same groups.  I only do 3 or 4 a day, and the daily surveys.  Try anyway, I've been slacking lately
> 
> Check for a confirmation email, click it if you get one.  May not need to for credit, but can't hurt.
> 
> Take your time, let each page fully load.  I count to five b/f clicking yes/no or submit/skip.
> 
> Say yes to a few offers along the path, like newsletters or interesting info.


----------



## jenseib

Your settings must be off somewhere, becuase something should credit. Do you pop up blockers on?


----------



## cglaura

Also check here to make sure nothing is blocked (if using IE):

Tools --> Internet Options --> Privacy Tab --> Sites Button

Look in the Managed Websites area/window.  Mine is empty.

Could just be your info saturated the databases.  Maybe taking a break for a week or two will help.

Do you use Spybot, Adaware, or Malwarebytes?  Are they set to auto clear cookies or block certain sites?


----------



## crazelion

jenseib said:


> Your settings must be off somewhere, becuase something should credit. Do you pop up blockers on?



I disable my pop blockers to do the sites.  Then I reable the pop blockers when I done.


----------



## crazelion

FYI simplegpt got paid clicks again.


----------



## Karlzmom

Had to share with others who would get the "cool" factor, as DH just doesn't get it....I joined QR around Thanksgiving and just cashed out my $100 mark worth of Disney gift cards!!


----------



## jenseib

awesome


----------



## Disneyfn420

Just wanted to say I am loving fairytaletreasure. They have such cool little contests. I loved the crazy bonus offer contest they had. I made quite a bit off of it. And it's nice to not have to wait a whole month for a contest to end. Quickrewards was the first site I joined, well that and SR. I don't do SR at all anymore and haven't been using QR as much either. I've been doing better with simplegpt and FT. Hoping to save for a vacation at the end of the year


----------



## jenseib

I love it too. I love that she is contantly adding new offers everyday. I have made about $120 just in the month of March,so far, plus about 25-30 at the end of Feb.


----------



## Kriddlet

For fairytale treasures, are the Disney GC just online GC, or are they regular Disney GC that you can use at the DIsney Store or Disney Resorts, book a trip etc?


----------



## jenseib

they e gift crads, but you can use them to buy regualr ones at dinsyeshopping online. I personally cahs out with paypal, and then when I have enough I order a card online. Disney shopping takes paypal as well.


----------



## Lisa AF

Disneyfn420 said:


> Just wanted to say I am loving fairytaletreasure. They have such cool little contests. I loved the crazy bonus offer contest they had. I made quite a bit off of it. And it's nice to not have to wait a whole month for a contest to end. Quickrewards was the first site I joined, well that and SR. I don't do SR at all anymore and haven't been using QR as much either. I've been doing better with simplegpt and FT. Hoping to save for a vacation at the end of the year



I agree!  I don't do SR and QR much anymore.  If you haven't tried Paid the Fastest you should.  I think you would like it.  I started out doing offers, but now I play their High Low game everyday.  You can play five times a day and (if I'm wise) I earn $2-$3 a day and the game is fun.


----------



## DisneyaholicRaquel

Ok...I'm curious...how do I join...would love to make some extra money for our Disney trip!


----------



## Lisa AF

If you don't have referrals you can go directly to the websites and sign up.
I only like to click on daily clicks and paid emails.  Right now I make the most cash on www.simplegpt.com.  
I also like fairytaletreasures.com and paidthefastest.com.

Good-luck!


----------



## crazelion

Lisa AF said:


> If you don't have referrals you can go directly to the websites and sign up.
> I only like to click on daily clicks and paid emails.  Right now I make the most cash on www.simplegpt.com.
> I also like fairytaletreasures.com and paidthefastest.com.
> 
> Good-luck!



How is able do all three sites.  I would like pointers on how to do this.


----------



## cglaura

crazelion said:


> How is able do all three sites.  I would like pointers on how to do this.



I'm not sure how they do it, but in general the only way to do 3 sites is to pick different things you do on each site, but not repeat anything.  Or keep very good records of the offers you complete.

For instance, I do the daily greenfield survey and shop on SR.  I do clicks and freebie type offers on SimpleGPT.  But I don't jump around, that way I know I won't duplicate any offers.


----------



## Lisa AF

crazelion said:


> How is able do all three sites.  I would like pointers on how to do this.



I only do different things on each site.  PTF I do the high/low game.  I then do daily clicks on simplegpt at home and FTT at work.


----------



## SnowWhite33

I just joined simplegpt last night, this is the first time I've ever tried anything like this. I'm getting the hang of it, but it's slow for me. It's confusing and I think my computer is fighting me too much-it just shuts down my browser. Would firefox work better?

On Fairytaletreasures is there something different than simplegpt, I'd like to try both. 

Thank you for this board-I wouldn't have ever dreamed something like this existed, it seems so easy. DH laughed at me, but the way I look at it is this: If you found a quarter on the sidewalk you'd pick it up right? This is like that IMO


----------



## Lisa AF

SnowWhite33 said:


> DH laughed at me, but the way I look at it is this: If you found a quarter on the sidewalk you'd pick it up right? This is like that IMO



Mine laughed too, but was happy to share in the extra $200 we took to Disney on vacation last summer.


----------



## Lisa AF

SnowWhite33 said:


> I just joined simplegpt last night, this is the first time I've ever tried anything like this. I'm getting the hang of it, but it's slow for me. It's confusing and I think my computer is fighting me too much-it just shuts down my browser. Would firefox work better?
> 
> On Fairytaletreasures is there something different than simplegpt, I'd like to try both.
> 
> Thank you for this board-I wouldn't have ever dreamed something like this existed, it seems so easy. DH laughed at me, but the way I look at it is this: If you found a quarter on the sidewalk you'd pick it up right? This is like that IMO



FTT and SGPT are pretty much the same thing.  You can not do duplicate offers.

If you do any shopping on line check out Quick Rewards or Sunshine Rewards.  When I purchase something from Best Buy I get a gift card from Kroger or Giant Eagle so I earn gas rewards.  I pay with my credit card and earn cash back (I always pay it off).  I order from Best Buy from one of the above rewards programs.  Then, I pick it up at the store instead of having it shipped so I don't pay shipping cost.


----------



## cglaura

SnowWhite33 said:


> I just joined simplegpt last night, this is the first time I've ever tried anything like this. I'm getting the hang of it, but it's slow for me. It's confusing and I think my computer is fighting me too much-it just shuts down my browser. Would firefox work better?
> 
> On Fairytaletreasures is there something different than simplegpt, I'd like to try both.
> 
> Thank you for this board-I wouldn't have ever dreamed something like this existed, it seems so easy. DH laughed at me, but the way I look at it is this: If you found a quarter on the sidewalk you'd pick it up right? This is like that IMO



check out the forum and faq on SimpleGPT, there are some good tips there.

Some basics:

Set your privacy/cookie settings to accept all & 3rd party

Disable pop up blocker

Use a new email address for each offer. Get extra emails from gmail, easy, gmx, yahoo, hotmail, etc.  Don't use your main daily email address, you will get thousands of spam emails.  You can reuse an email, just not w/ the same "family".  Example, use email1 for a yourgiftzone and an eversave, but don't use email1 for two yourgiftzone.

I totally agree, found money is found money.  I do this in my off-time if I'd be sitting on y tush watching tv...not going to get paid for that!  It took a little over 2 years, but I paid for about 95% of my 2 week disney vacation with gpt sites.


----------



## emilysaba

HARVEYSGIRL said:


> I know that everyone is looking for extra Disney money. I have been using several sites since the end of August. I have weeded through them and figured out which ones are the fastest ways for me to earn rewards. I have found that Quickrewards is AWESOME. I know some people dont like it. In the last 6 weeks I have gotten three $25 Disney gift cards. If i had figured out the system sooner I would have more. I have gotten 2 of them in the last 3 weeks!
> They don't make you wait 4-6 weeks to ship them either and most of your earning post the next day. You don't have to wait a month to see them. Just thought I would pass that on.
> 
> I am ready to get $50 more on a few other sites also. I will keep you guys posted on my progress. Once I figure out all the kinks!


Can you tell me how you make this much in such a short time? All I see is the penny clicks. Is there something I am missing? It would take me forever to get $25 rewards


----------



## cglaura

emilysaba said:


> Can you tell me how you make this much in such a short time? All I see is the penny clicks. Is there something I am missing? It would take me forever to get $25 rewards




I don't use quickrewards so not sure where to look exactly, but find something like Daily Surveys, or Paid Offers, or Freebie Offers maybe?  I know they offer them as I've seen it mentioned on these boards.

I make $1-$2 per day with daily surveys and a few freebies, on a good day I've made $5-$10

If you are a member of SR, it is under the Surveys tab and the Offers/Contest tab.

On SimpleGPT click Offers, then there is a drop down box with the categories.


----------



## emilysaba

maryann92201 said:


> What's simplegpt?
> 
> i just signed up for Blast Off.  You to have be invited to join that one so if anyone is interested in the referral link that gives you a video of how it works let me know and I'll send it to you.  It's a homepage, but pays you for shopping online plus for your referrals.  NO surveys or anything like that.  They have some of the same stores as SR and then each of some that are different.


I would like the referral link  Thanks.


----------



## eagles

emilysaba said:


> Can you tell me how you make this much in such a short time? All I see is the penny clicks. Is there something I am missing? It would take me forever to get $25 rewards



i know when i first signed up with simplegpt, making $25 was easy!  i was generally making $5 to 10  a day for a long time.  my goal was 10 a day.

still could, but i became too ocd about it and hubby threw a fit, so i had to curtail my amount of time.  lol

i still do my daily clicks however and i am happy.

right now, there are paid email clicks worth $1.40 and on the site there are some more, worth around (give or take) .44 more cents.  

so if you only do them, it won't take too long to build up a nice stash.


----------



## DisneyaholicRaquel

eagles said:


> i know when i first signed up with simplegpt, making $25 was easy!  i was generally making $5 to 10  a day for a long time.  my goal was 10 a day.
> 
> still could, but i became too ocd about it and hubby threw a fit, so i had to curtail my amount of time.  lol
> 
> i still do my daily clicks however and i am happy.
> 
> right now, there are paid email clicks worth $1.40 and on the site there are some more, worth around (give or take) .44 more cents.
> 
> so if you only do them, it won't take too long to build up a nice stash.




Where do you find the paid email clicks???


----------



## jenseib

the email clicks ar emailed to you then the dialy clicks are under daily clicks.


----------



## DisneyaholicRaquel

Thanks....I just signed up last Thursday but, I have not gotten emails.


----------



## jenseib

You have to go to edit your account and click the box to recieve them....but they are having problems with the server today and it keeps unchecking that box.


----------



## cglaura

jenseib said:


> You have to go to edit your account and click the box to recieve them....but they are having problems with the server today and it keeps unchecking that box.



There was a msg posted that if your mailbox was full it would reject and automatically uncheck the box.

So just make sure to delete some old messages or delete on a regular basis and you should receive them ok.


----------



## jenseib

no my mail box is far from full


----------



## jenseib

and still getting tons of email from other palces, so I know thats not the problem


----------



## jenseib

Into looking further it looks like it is happening to those who use hotmail or msn.


----------



## cglaura

jenseib said:


> Into looking further it looks like it is happening to those who use hotmail or msn.



Yep, just coming back to edit my post, apparently it is a hotmail issue.


----------



## Disneyfn420

Lisa AF said:


> I agree!  I don't do SR and QR much anymore.  If you haven't tried Paid the Fastest you should.  I think you would like it.  I started out doing offers, but now I play their High Low game everyday.  You can play five times a day and (if I'm wise) I earn $2-$3 a day and the game is fun.



I'll have to check it out. I have been on the site but you can't do much without joining so I never went past the main screen. Could use somthing new that I can do on another site.


----------



## kimntrent

I just updated my blog actually with my rewards site round up and since I started 8 weeks ago I have made $71.00 Even.  That is SR, MySurvey, and swag.  I don't even mention Mypoints or Inbox or those.  I just mention those when I get a gift card in the mail.  So it can be done guys.  It can be done.


----------



## arthur06

does anybody every qualify for the surveys on quickrewards? everytime I have tried I am told I dont qualify...

I have only made 62 cents in like 4 days!?


----------



## cglaura

arthur06 said:


> does anybody every qualify for the surveys on quickrewards? everytime I have tried I am told I dont qualify...
> 
> I have only made 62 cents in like 4 days!?




I don't do them on qr, but I think they are from the same company (greenfield or otx/amp).

The only tips I have are to go really slow, especially on the first pages.  They have timers to check to see if you are actually reading (therefore giving valid answers, not just clicking or typing any old thing to get to the end).

Otherwise, there really isn't any trick to them.  This type of survey is usually targeted to specific demographic groups for each individual survey, or they need x amount of responses from each group.  So all you can do is put in your info and hope you are what they need that day!

The end of the month tends to sometimes be slower for surveys, as depending on marketing campaigns of corporations, I think they probally start at the beginning of a calendar month, so the surveys get less as their montly quotas get filled.


----------



## arthur06

ok... my next question... when it wants me to register and put in name and address, do they ever actually send you anything or bill you for anything???


----------



## cglaura

arthur06 said:


> ok... my next question... when it wants me to register and put in name and address, do they ever actually send you anything or bill you for anything???



Are you talking the ones like YourGiftZone or Quizjungles, stuff like that?  If so, I've gotten a few things...travel guides, coupons, stuff like that.  Not like mounds of stuff showing up.  So I try to only say yes to stuff I like.

I once got a Better Homes & Garden magazine. But that was my fault b/c I didn't read the fine print.  But I just wrote cancel on the bill and that was that.

You don't have to fill out the end parts where they try to sell you stuff on the silver/gold/platinum pages (unless you want to).  You just have to click on them to check out their offer.  I've never given my CC to anything I've done on gpt sites except signing up for Netflix and Disney Movie Club.  

You will want a separate email from yahoo, gmail, hotmail, etc.  You will get a ridiculous amount of spam email, so don't use your everyday email.  But make sure the one you do use is a real address you created and maintain.  You have to use 100% valid info.

For the Greenfield daily surveys, I've only been asked my address a few times, and it was so they could send a sample for me to try (shampoo), then I got emailed a follow up survey.


----------



## Disneyfn420

I tried paidthefastest but that game requires money and I haven't earned any yet. Not sure how to earn as I do clicks on another site and offers and yet another site. Don't want to duplicate.


----------



## jenseib

I was trying to figure that out too


----------



## dementia412

My new favorite is Cupid Cash. It is a lot more friendly than most. I liked fairy tale until they messed me up. I tried to get it resolved, and the owner is very nice and tried to fix my issue, but I still couldn't log back in. I think I finally got back on, but by then I was really into Cupid. I'm a low earner, but I've still made about $200 on there in less than a year.


----------



## jenseib

Fairytale has a new owner as of a few months ago. I'm really liking it there right now


----------



## crazelion

Disneyfn420 said:


> I tried paidthefastest but that game requires money and I haven't earned any yet. Not sure how to earn as I do clicks on another site and offers and yet another site. Don't want to duplicate.



I have stay away from that site.  They is rude over there.  I never figure out how to use the site.

I love simplegpt.  I like Fairytale to.


----------



## crazelion

arthur06 said:


> does anybody every qualify for the surveys on quickrewards? everytime I have tried I am told I dont qualify...
> 
> I have only made 62 cents in like 4 days!?



I have qualify for surveys on quickrewards.  I have cash out three times in the months couple months.


----------



## crazelion

arthur06 said:


> ok... my next question... when it wants me to register and put in name and address, do they ever actually send you anything or bill you for anything???



I would check  out the forums of simplegpt because they have step by step directions on how to do offers.


----------



## Karlzmom

cglaura said:


> The only tips I have are to go really slow, especially on the first pages.  They have timers to check to see if you are actually reading (therefore giving valid answers, not just clicking or typing any old thing to get to the end).



the slow read kills me....I read thousands of pages a day at times as part of my job, so I can read and think quickly.  I find that I have to sit and veg before I hit enter....its part of why I really don't like taking the surveys.  I don't mind the answering, just the artificial wait times...I wish the company doing the survey would use more QC questions to verify "real" answers rather than some arbitrary time quota.


----------



## elsie7119

*


----------



## jenseib

you have to put your real info in. But you can get a phone number online for voicemails. That is what I have done and use it in all the offers


----------



## elsie7119

*


----------



## connie254

The emails at QR are usually worth 25 quickpoints for each advertiser-usually 2 per email, but sometimes 1 or 3. It will say right by the advertiser's link. Or you can access the same emails on the home page of the site, off to the left. That's what I do, it's easier considering I'm on the site already and I can keep track of which ones I click on(first sent of each day, plus 2nd, and 3rd of previous day). You must click on the link within 48 hours of the email though.


----------



## elsie7119

*


----------



## lillygator

anyone have a link? I see there are a couple different sites for the quick rewards


----------



## cglaura

lillygator said:


> anyone have a link? I see there are a couple different sites for the quick rewards



www. sun shine rewards . com (remove spaces) [Excellent site]
www.simplegpt.com [Excellent site]
www.quickrewards.net [have not used, but others here like alot]


----------



## cassie58

HARVEYSGIRL said:


> CLIXSENSE- you get paid to read. you can go there multiple times a day. they add them often. i have only made about $20 so far but it is easy. I think they just mail you a check quarterly. I have already gotten one.
> 
> PAID THE FASTEST- it is very similar to Simplegpt that everyone has been talking about. You can do daily clicks as well as other offers. currently they have 22 daily clicks.
> 
> HAPPY NOTE!  I CASHED IN FOR $50 MORE DISNEY DOLLARS THIS WEEK!



? about clixsense - it looks like they pay out after you have $10, but charge $3 for check processing fee, meaning you'd only get $7? I know it's free $$, but it seems like a lot to charge for each check(and it says they don't do paypal)-not a deal breaker, but wanted to be sure.

Also, it sounds like you just look at ads for certain period of time to credit - is this correct? 

cassie58
11/08-ASMo & Timeshare
8/09-CSR


----------



## jenseib

That sounds like Inbox dollars. They have a minumum of like $30 though and it took me a year to make $40. They also have a $3 fee. I don't spend alot of time with it, but just click the emials they send mainly. Which are only like a penny each. Nice little extra money, but no as good as most other  sites.


----------



## DisneyaholicRaquel

How do you cash out for Disney Dollars from Simplegpt?  I started about 3 weeks ago and have about $35 but, don't see Disney $'s as an option.


----------



## jenseib

Simple doesn't have disney gift cards, but fairytaletreasure does. You can cash out ot paypal and then buy a gift crad online. Disney shopping excepts paypal.


----------



## DisneyaholicRaquel

jenseib said:


> Simple doesn't have disney gift cards, but fairytaletreasure does. You can cash out ot paypal and then buy a gift crad online. Disney shopping excepts paypal.



Gotcha....THANKS!!!


----------



## SnowWhite33

I just wanted to say thanks to all on here for getting me into the gpt stuff!

Since March 19 I have cashed out $173 on simplegpt and have about another 40 to go. And I have a good chance of placing in the top 3 for the current contest .

oh and wanted to say hi jenseib- I recognize you from over there-I'm tbo1 

Thanks again guys-I now have earned enough for my photopass cd and some spending money to boot!


----------



## DisneyaholicRaquel

SnowWhite33 said:


> I just wanted to say thanks to all on here for getting me into the gpt stuff!
> 
> Since March 19 I have cashed out $173 on simplegpt and have about another 40 to go. And I have a good chance of placing in the top 3 for the current contest .
> 
> oh and wanted to say hi jenseib- I recognize you from over there-I'm tbo1
> 
> Thanks again guys-I now have earned enough for my photopass cd and some spending money to boot!




Congratulations....How in the world have you made so much???  I thought I was doing good with $30...the last week or so I have been having a problem getting things to credit.


----------



## SnowWhite33

DisneyaholicRaquel said:


> Congratulations....How in the world have you made so much???  I thought I was doing good with $30...the last week or so I have been having a problem getting things to credit.



Honestly-I have sat at my computer for the last 2 weeks straight  

I think because this is the first ever gpt site I've ever done I was able to get stuff to credit. 

I have now hit a wall, nothing much will credit for me. From what I understand once you get into the advertiser databases there you stay for a few months until they purge their systems.  I have to guess that is what is happening with me now. 

Which browser are you using? I started in ie, then switched to firefox and had much better luck. Use ccleaner between each and every offer, new email for each offer, and just be persistent. I let stuff sit in pending for 24-48 hours, if no credit I try again.


----------



## DisneyaholicRaquel

SnowWhite33 said:


> Honestly-I have sat at my computer for the last 2 weeks straight
> 
> I think because this is the first ever gpt site I've ever done I was able to get stuff to credit.
> 
> I have now hit a wall, nothing much will credit for me. From what I understand once you get into the advertiser databases there you stay for a few months until they purge their systems.  I have to guess that is what is happening with me now.
> 
> Which browser are you using? I started in ie, then switched to firefox and had much better luck. Use ccleaner between each and every offer, new email for each offer, and just be persistent. I let stuff sit in pending for 24-48 hours, if no credit I try again.



I've been using IE...what do you mean use new email for each offer?


----------



## jenseib

SnowWhite33 said:


> I just wanted to say thanks to all on here for getting me into the gpt stuff!
> 
> Since March 19 I have cashed out $173 on simplegpt and have about another 40 to go. And I have a good chance of placing in the top 3 for the current contest .
> 
> oh and wanted to say hi jenseib- I recognize you from over there-I'm tbo1
> 
> Thanks again guys-I now have earned enough for my photopass cd and some spending money to boot!



Hello!  LOL!


----------



## SnowWhite33

DisneyaholicRaquel said:


> I've been using IE...what do you mean use new email for each offer?



I mean a new email address for each offer, sounds crazy I know, I have pages filled with email addresses, lol. But this is what I've been told to do, I did it and I guess it works .


----------



## DisneyaholicRaquel

SnowWhite33 said:


> I mean a new email address for each offer, sounds crazy I know, I have pages filled with email addresses, lol. But this is what I've been told to do, I did it and I guess it works .



WOW


----------



## jenseib

DisneyaholicRaquel said:


> I've been using IE...what do you mean use new email for each offer?



You have to use a new emial for each and every offer.


----------



## jenseib

SnowWhite33 said:


> I just wanted to say thanks to all on here for getting me into the gpt stuff!
> 
> Since March 19 I have cashed out $173 on simplegpt and have about another 40 to go. And I have a good chance of placing in the top 3 for the current contest .
> 
> oh and wanted to say hi jenseib- I recognize you from over there-I'm tbo1
> 
> Thanks again guys-I now have earned enough for my photopass cd and some spending money to boot!




Ok, I hope you are reading this now. I was just tlaking to you over on simple....I'm gonna send you a PM about winning surveys on Dis.


----------



## SnowWhite33

jenseib said:


> Ok, I hope you are reading this now. I was just tlaking to you over on simple....I'm gonna send you a PM about winning surveys on Dis.



Just pm'd you back


----------



## Disneynut71

this seems interesting....it's really good?


----------



## jenseib

Disneynut71 said:


> this seems interesting....it's really good?



Yes, I have made alot of money off a few of the sites since Nov. when I started doing them. I'm not going to get rich, but I have drastically paid down a credit card and put some aside for Disney as well.


----------



## nellyru

Thanks so much for all of you posting this info!

A lot to take in, but any place we can get help with some additional income is great.

I'm going to try and figure this stuff out. 

I already use Mypoints and Swag bucks, love Mypoints!

Thanks again!!


----------



## cglaura

nellyru said:


> Thanks so much for all of you posting this info!
> 
> A lot to take in, but any place we can get help with some additional income is great.
> 
> I'm going to try and figure this stuff out.
> 
> I already use Mypoints and Swag bucks, love Mypoints!
> 
> Thanks again!!




Be careful with these sites if you have a MyPoints account.  Alot of the suboffers inadvertantly sign you up / submit your info & email to MyPoints, often without even saying what it is...just sort of a line "Would you like to earn money by shopping?"  

Then, MyPoints will see you signed up again, even if you never clicked the add'l confirmation emails, and delete your main account.

Alot of folks lost alot of money recently.


----------



## crazelion

I have made about 200.00 dollars since December on simplegpt. Quickrewards is where getting all my Marriott gift cards from.

My problem I spend all the money have made.

I have rack up on Marriott gift cards for September trip.  I have about 300.00 dollars gift cards.  I have my hotel room paid for.  Now I working get restaurant gift cards.

This have become a game for me see if put together a free trip for labor day weekend.


----------



## belle41379

Hi everyone!  I head about this thread on the podcast, and was wondering if someone could offer some very basic tips for a first timer.  I read the sticky at the top of the page, but I'm still a bit confuse.   Do I just go to a QuickRewards website and sign up?  What "routine" do you recomend in order to get enough points for a gift card the fastest?  Are there things I should be aware of in order to maxamize the benefit?  Any help you can give me would be great!

Okay...

I went and read the FAQ sections and signed up.  However, can someone explain more about the Daily Check List and the tokens?  If I am wanting to get Disney gift cards, do I work towards earning $, or tokens??  I'm so confused!


----------



## lilstint

I just signed up for simplegpt and I can't find the drop down box for the "paid to click" offers.  A messeage in my inbox says I have to sign up for "Big Tent"??  I'm a little confused...what is that? TIA


----------



## jenseib

lilstint said:


> I just signed up for simplegpt and I can't find the drop down box for the "paid to click" offers.  A messeage in my inbox says I have to sign up for "Big Tent"??  I'm a little confused...what is that? TIA



yes you now have to sign up for bigtent and do the dialy clicks there. The advertisers wanted it done that way originally, so they could sen out an emai lfor each one, but the server wouldn't allow Simple to send that many bulk eamils a day. Now the advertisers changed there mind s again and it is ok to just go to big tent and click them there...but be sure your simple account is signed in so they track. It's pretty easy, but I stil lwish they would put them back on the site. Fairytale treasures has them on the site, but they pay less for them, so I stil ldo them on simple. Fairytale also has some others that simple doesn't have, but I find them hard for me to credit.


----------



## lilstint

jenseib said:


> yes you now have to sign up for bigtent and do the dialy clicks there. The advertisers wanted it done that way originally, so they could sen out an emai lfor each one, but the server wouldn't allow Simple to send that many bulk eamils a day. Now the advertisers changed there mind s again and it is ok to just go to big tent and click them there...but be sure your simple account is signed in so they track. It's pretty easy, but I stil lwish they would put them back on the site. Fairytale treasures has them on the site, but they pay less for them, so I stil ldo them on simple. Fairytale also has some others that simple doesn't have, but I find them hard for me to credit.



Thanks.  I go do that now.


----------



## Lisa AF

lilstint said:


> I just signed up for simplegpt and I can't find the drop down box for the "paid to click" offers.  A messeage in my inbox says I have to sign up for "Big Tent"??  I'm a little confused...what is that? TIA



The old email clicks no longer go to your email.  You have to sign up for Big Tent and do them there.  

The daily clicks should be in your "offers".
      Click "members area"
              Click "offers"
                    in drop down menu "browse categories"
                            click on daily clicks
Once you have done them they won't be available again until 24 hours later.

Good-luck!


----------



## Lisa AF

must have been typing at the same time. lol


----------



## lilstint

Lisa AF said:


> The old email clicks no longer go to your email.  You have to sign up for Big Tent and do them there.
> 
> The daily clicks should be in your "offers".
> Click "members area"
> Click "offers"
> in drop down menu "browse categories"
> click on daily clicks
> Once you have done them they won't be available again until 24 hours later.
> 
> Good-luck!



Well... I signed up for "big tent" and that went well since all the paid emails credited.  I also found the daily clicks on the dropdown menu and did those also but got no credit.   Are they supposed to be instant like QR?


----------



## jenseib

lilstint said:


> Well... I signed up for "big tent" and that went well since all the paid emails credited.  I also found the daily clicks on the dropdown menu and did those also but got no credit.   Are they supposed to be instant like QR?



Those are instant.  More instant than the big tent ones. did you click on a link on each page and hit submit...those are only 1 cent each


----------



## Minnie_Mom

Ok... I am very interested in this method of earning "dollars for disney!" I have read this entire thread and have taken some notes, but I need a little help sorting through all the information. Here is my tentative plan, please correct me if I have this all wrong or can not combine these sites. 

1. Quiz Jungle to complete quizzes
2. Paid the Fastest to play the high/low game
3. Swagbucks to search the internet
4. Either Quickrewards, simplegpt, or Fairytale treasures for "clicks," offers, and emails (any suggestions?)
5. Either Winning surveys, Eversaves, or mysurvey to complete surveys (any suggestions ?)

Here is where I am a little confused... is there a good site to do all this on or at least the "clicks," offers, emails, and surveys?

Also, can all the money earned on these sites be used to purchase Disney GC that can be used in the parks and on DCL?

I *think* that is all for now. I would appreciate all feedback! Thanks so much!


----------



## jenseib

Minnie_Mom said:


> Ok... I am very interested in this method of earning "dollars for disney!" I have read this entire thread and have taken some notes, but I need a little help sorting through all the information. Here is my tentative plan, please correct me if I have this all wrong or can not combine these sites.
> 
> 1. Quiz Jungle to complete quizzes
> 2. Paid the Fastest to play the high/low game
> 3. Swagbucks to search the internet
> 4. Either Quickrewards, simplegpt, or Fairytale treasures for "clicks," offers, and emails (any suggestions?)
> 5. Either Winning surveys, Eversaves, or mysurvey to complete surveys (any suggestions ?)
> 
> Here is where I am a little confused... is there a good site to do all this on or at least the "clicks," offers, emails, and surveys?
> 
> Also, can all the money earned on these sites be used to purchase Disney GC that can be used in the parks and on DCL?
> 
> I *think* that is all for now. I would appreciate all feedback! Thanks so much!



Quiz jungle is a quiz offer on the sites. not a site itself.


----------



## Lisa AF

Minnie_Mom said:


> Ok... I am very interested in this method of earning "dollars for disney!" I have read this entire thread and have taken some notes, but I need a little help sorting through all the information. Here is my tentative plan, please correct me if I have this all wrong or can not combine these sites.
> 
> 1. Quiz Jungle to complete quizzes
> 2. Paid the Fastest to play the high/low game
> 3. Swagbucks to search the internet
> 4. Either Quickrewards, simplegpt, or Fairytale treasures for "clicks," offers, and emails (any suggestions?)
> 5. Either Winning surveys, Eversaves, or mysurvey to complete surveys (any suggestions ?)
> 
> Here is where I am a little confused... is there a good site to do all this on or at least the "clicks," offers, emails, and surveys?
> 
> Also, can all the money earned on these sites be used to purchase Disney GC that can be used in the parks and on DCL?
> 
> I *think* that is all for now. I would appreciate all feedback! Thanks so much!



You have done your research.  of choices on #4, I think Simplegpt pays the most, but i believe you can do quickrewards at the same time.  Someone pls correct me if I'm wrong.

On PTF you will have to do a couple offers to get enough cash to play "High/Low"


----------



## lilstint

jenseib said:


> Those are instant.  More instant than the big tent ones. did you click on a link on each page and hit submit...those are only 1 cent each



Oh!  I didn't hit submit.  Thanks


----------



## Weluvdisny

SimpleGPT=Gamevance= 70 cents each!  And as soon as you can uninstall Gamevance from your pc, you can go on to the next Gamevance offer to get another 70 cents!  Love it!!!!   Just like the PlaySushi but a higher payout.


----------



## Lisa AF

Weluvdisny said:


> SimpleGPT=Gamevance= 70 cents each!  And as soon as you can uninstall Gamevance from your pc, you can go on to the next Gamevance offer to get another 70 cents!  Love it!!!!   Just like the PlaySushi but a higher payout.



THanks!!!!


----------



## Weluvdisny

You're welcome!


----------



## cglaura

Just make sure your malware and anit-virus is up to date and in active scan/block mode.  The ads on these games are riddled with malicious code.

google "gamevance virus"

I've chosen to ignore them all just to be safe.  Many users do not seem to have any problems, and I tend to be overly cautious since I need my system for work too.  $15 or so in rewards not so much worth it to tank a $3500 computer!

So just an fyi 

Playsushi doesn't seem to be as bad, as long as you don't download the extras, toolbars etc.  My avg blocks it though as a potentially dangerous item, so I haven't done them either.


----------



## Lisa AF

Yep, my anti-virus caught it as spyware.


----------



## Weluvdisny

Mine caught it too but didn't have any problems with them affecting my computer. Got credit for all of them except one!!


----------



## Weluvdisny

I've made almost $15.00 this weekend!!


----------



## mylittlebuttercup

Just signed up for Quick Rewards last Friday (9 days ago) and cashed out today for my first $25 gift certificate!   So excited--didn't make any purchases or anything, just surveys, clicks, and a couple of email signups.  I hope I can keep up this pace and have a couple hundred dollars for our August trip.  Thanks guys for bringing this to my attention!


----------



## Weluvdisny

Still making lots of money at SimpleGPT with the Gamevance offers. I made $5.00 last night between GV and a couple Play Sushis.  And paid e-mails are back!  

Who needs hour long surveys when I can make 70 cents in 5 minutes!!


----------



## mylittlebuttercup

Just cashed out for a second $25 gift certificate--so that's 50 in two and a half weeks now!


----------



## mylittlebuttercup

Does anyone know how quickly QuickRewards sends you your certificates?


----------



## lilstint

Dmitry sends them really quickly after they are requested.  You should have them in a few days.


----------



## Weluvdisny

Ok, I'm not liking the game vance offers anymore.  They don't like me either.  I've tried running ccleaner, I have a "uninstall gamevance" icon on my desktop, and I clear cookies everytime. Still no credit.

Anything I'm forgetting?  I miss the easy $!!


----------



## jenseib

I've never gotten a icon on my desktop form them.
Try the CCleaners registry. Maybe you have reminants left


----------



## crazelion

Also try Malwarebytes.org that get the gamevance text links off the computer.


----------



## Weluvdisny

crazelion said:


> Also try Malwarebytes.org that get the gamevance text links off the computer.



Thanks!  I'll try that!


----------



## kris816

How are you getting so much so quickly?
I have been doing Quick rewards for 3 weeks and I am only up to 4.00

I try to do the quizes like Are you a pet lover and the jungle quiz
But I dont get any credit for it

Anyone know about this?

I never seem to qualify for any surveys, I have only done one .75 survey

Any suggestions  Please   We leave in July and need at least one gift card.


----------



## jenseib

I found quick rewards a very confusing site. But I use others that I like alot better. I can tell you that Quiz Jungles usually only credit when done just after midnight EST.


----------



## cglaura

kris816 said:


> How are you getting so much so quickly?
> I have been doing Quick rewards for 3 weeks and I am only up to 4.00
> 
> I try to do the quizes like Are you a pet lover and the jungle quiz
> But I dont get any credit for it
> 
> Anyone know about this?
> 
> I never seem to qualify for any surveys, I have only done one .75 survey
> 
> Any suggestions  Please   We leave in July and need at least one gift card.



Here are some very general guidelines for gpt sites in general:

Make sure your browser is set to accept all cookies & 3rd party cookies.  Disable pop up blockers.

Use a new valid email address for each offer.  Alot of advertisers are not taking gmx or easy emails anymore, so if you don't get credit using one, try again with a yahoo or hotmail (check with your site guidelines as to how long you have to wait before re-trying...some are 24 hours, some as long as a month, it varies).

Clear cookies before an offer.  Wait about 15 minutes after completion or until credit before clearing again.

Surveys:  You can keep trying w/ same info/email after you get the "Sorry you didn't qualify...etc."  They load surveys throught the day, so if you didn't get one in the a.m., there might be one later.  Also be sure to clear cookies before you take a survey.

Jungle quiz have a daily cap that resets at midnight.  Best chance of credit is to do one as close to after midnight as possible.


----------



## eagles

just a heads up everyone:

gamevance offers are being reversed!  check your accounts.  so far there are not emails notifications of why this is happening.


----------



## jenseib

It's happening on all sites that I can tell. I am watching two chats right now, and so far they both are getting reversed. no one knows why.

On top of that shift code isn;t working right so the sites are not loading proeperly either


----------



## lilstint

eagles said:


> just a heads up everyone:
> 
> gamevance offers are being reversed!  check your accounts.  so far there are not emails notifications of why this is happening.



The whole site is down now.  What on earth is going on??


----------



## jenseib

play sushi's are getting reversed too


----------



## lilstint

jenseib said:


> play sushi's are getting reversed too



Someone on chat said that they can do a charge back on your your paypal account is that possible?


----------



## crazelion

Weluvdisny said:


> Thanks!  I'll try that!



welocome


----------



## crazelion

lilstint said:


> Someone on chat said that they can do a charge back on your your paypal account is that possible?



I hope not i just cash out for 100.00 dollars.


----------



## jenseib

lilstint said:


> Someone on chat said that they can do a charge back on your your paypal account is that possible?



no clue on that one


----------



## cglaura

They won't go after your paypal.  Unfortunately, this is what happens sometimes in the world of gpt.  If you've been around it long enough you know when to steer clear...like offers that are too easy, too many, credit virtually 100%...a mass reversal is looming.  I don't think the advertisers anticipated this type of response or all that gamevance removal tool usage.  They probably figured you'd get one or two to credit, not, what was it, had to be well over 50.  Over 100 I guess if you include PlaySushis.

What will happen is your account will stay negative.  Just do offers and it will slowly get back to positive.  Maybe try some daily surveys or Eversaves.


----------



## DisneyaholicRaquel

I am so happy I didn't do any of those....


----------



## cglaura

DisneyaholicRaquel said:


> I am so happy I didn't do any of those....



Ditto!  Something just seemed terribly wonky about them.


----------



## wdw1014

I just signed up for SimpleGPT. I see the clicks for .01, but see no where to sigh up for Big Tent. I did have to call a number to verify. Can someone please explain this to me?


----------



## jenseib

daily clicks are now down. Not sure when they wil lbe back, but they are now thru google rather than bigtent


----------



## eagles

wdw1014 said:


> I just signed up for SimpleGPT. I see the clicks for .01, but see no where to sigh up for Big Tent. I did have to call a number to verify. Can someone please explain this to me?



those are the paid emails, which are down right now,and jens is right, they are thru google now not big tent.

daily clicks are up and doing well, he added more yesterday.  i had 51 of them.

so far not all gamevances or play shushi's have been pulled.  which for me is a good thing.  i actually just got credit today as well as one of my referrals for a gamevance.


----------



## mylittlebuttercup

Just cashed out for my third gift card in less than six weeks--just like the title of this thread!!  This is going to help a lot with my spending money this summer.  Thanks for starting this thread!!!


----------



## hoffmann2828

Please don't kill me....I don't want to read through 28 pages...  

This is my first time to this area of the board and I would love to sign up for some of these sites...  I only want ones where I get paid to click, like mypoints emails, etc.  I do not want to sign up for any trials, etc.

So, which ones would be good for me?  And would anyone mind sharing a referral for ones that might work for me? (Please PM me!)

Thanks!
Jenny


----------



## dottybean

Ok,

I have been doing QR and simple gpt for 3 days now. Doing OK on Simple, not so good on QR.

CAn someone please help me (step by step) work out how to create multiple email adresses???

I have been directed to several places to do it, but I cant figure out how to get MULTIPLES.

Can someone tell me their routine.... Do you open simplegpt do an offer, submit, clear cookies, go make a new email adress, log back into simple and do another offer?????

Or is their a way to generate a list of adresses to work from???

I really would appreciate a "for dummies" guide on this multiple email thing!

Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## catycatcat4

I like this site too you can get disney giftcards from it.
The owner is a diser i think but i don't remember her username
One thing i like about it is that they put out promo codes and the first X-amount of people who redeem it get some extra money.

http://fairytaletreasure.com

I'm catycatcat4 on there if any one sees me.


----------



## crazelion

dottybean said:


> Ok,
> 
> I have been doing QR and simple gpt for 3 days now. Doing OK on Simple, not so good on QR.
> 
> CAn someone please help me (step by step) work out how to create multiple email adresses???
> 
> I have been directed to several places to do it, but I cant figure out how to get MULTIPLES.
> 
> Can someone tell me their routine.... Do you open simplegpt do an offer, submit, clear cookies, go make a new email adress, log back into simple and do another offer?????
> 
> Or is their a way to generate a list of adresses to work from???
> 
> I really would appreciate a "for dummies" guide on this multiple email thing!
> 
> Thanks in advance!!!



I use gmx emails or easy.com to make mupltie offers.

Quickerewards look for the Featured offers on quickrewards.  Once done with those. Scroll down where see the daily check list. Click on the link that says read news.  Once let that pages fully load on top says click for next item.  Then go to the next page click on those links and son.

Be sure to remember which clicks do on simplegpt and quickrewards you can't the same clicks on both sites.

Yes you can do both sites.  You just have remember which clicks that you do.


----------



## dottybean

so do you make a whole bunch of email adresses first then go into the gpt site?

How many new email adresses can you make each day on easy.com and gmx etc?


----------



## jenseib

Actually alot of offers will no longer take gmx or easy mail. I do yahoo emails for the most part now


----------



## crazelion

jenseib said:


> Actually alot of offers will no longer take gmx or easy mail. I do yahoo emails for the most part now



I know. I have bunch of yahoo and mail.com and email.com addys too.


----------



## crazelion

I don't offers on quickreward.net.  I only do surveys and clicks have made about 200.00 gift cards.

I am about cash out another 25.00 gift card today.

I have a lot time devoted to these sites now since lose my perement job.  I still have my seasonal job and start looking for work.


----------



## cglaura

Just a note on easy.com emails.  You can use the main one you create, but do not use the aliases that you are able to make (up to 5).

The alias emails on easy.com delete themselves after a certain period, so if you use them for an offer, they will start to come back as bad address and your credit may get revoked.  This was a direct request from the admins at SimpleGPT.  I'm sure the other sites have different rules, so I'm not saying it is a must, just use at your own risk.

I've found easy.com good for eversaves, but yahoo for most others.

As for the multiple email thing, I've yet to find one that the offers accept (gmx used to be good, but not accepted alot now).  You just have to make individual emails.

Once you get the hang of it though, you will figure out what "families" offers are from.  If they are from different families, you can use an email more than once.  For example, you can use the same email for eversave that you use for a quizjungle.  What I do is when I start to type into the email field, you know how your history pops down with a list?  If it isn't in there than I use it again.  If I don't get credit, I wait the allotted time and try again with a new email address.


----------



## kris816

How many surveys can you do per day on Quickrewards?

I keep doing like 4 or 5 a day but only get credit for 2 every day.
Any suggestions


----------



## Leigha

I'm getting ready to jump into Quick Rewards.  Do I use an email address I hardly ever use??  Will I need to go there and look for things from QR often or do I mostly go to them and do the surveys?  

I pmed a nice diser who suggested I'd have to clear my cookies (daily I think) to get credit for all the surveys.  HTH.


----------



## cglaura

kris816 said:


> How many surveys can you do per day on Quickrewards?
> 
> I keep doing like 4 or 5 a day but only get credit for 2 every day.
> Any suggestions



I'm not sure what kind of surveys are offered...are you doing 4 or 5 different survey types?  For example, 1 Greenfield, 1 AMP, 1 My2Cents, 1 MyView, etc.

If so, then I think the above poster was right, might be a cookie issue.  I clear cookies before each survey (I wait till either the top of the hour or until it clears, whichever is first).  I do my surveys on SR though, but I think they offer similar.

If you are doing 4 or 5 surveys from the same thing, then it is b/c you can only get credit once per day for each type of survey.

That's great you're getting 4 or 5!  You must have good demographics.  I'm finding now that dd is 18 alot of stuff I get passed on b/c no kids in the house.


----------



## jenseib

Leigha said:


> I'm getting ready to jump into Quick Rewards.  Do I use an email address I hardly ever use??  Will I need to go there and look for things from QR often or do I mostly go to them and do the surveys?
> 
> I pmed a nice diser who suggested I'd have to clear my cookies (daily I think) to get credit for all the surveys.  HTH.



You need to clear your cookies before and after each offer. Using CCleaner is really good for that. You need to use a different email for each and every offer you do too.


----------



## mylittlebuttercup

Leigha said:
			
		

> I'm getting ready to jump into Quick Rewards.  Do I use an email address I hardly ever use??  Will I need to go there and look for things from QR often or do I mostly go to them and do the surveys?



Pretty much everything QR sends you by email can be accessed on their website too.  For instance, they send you up to three paid emails a day, but you don't have to go to your email to click on them because they are accessible from the sidebar on the webpage when you are logged in. They also email you survey suggestions, but all of those surveys are accessible on their website too.  It's not like MyPoints where I earn most of my points by making sure I check my email and clicking on the links.  Hope this helps!


----------



## mylittlebuttercup

kris816 said:


> How many surveys can you do per day on Quickrewards?
> 
> I keep doing like 4 or 5 a day but only get credit for 2 every day.
> Any suggestions



There are six daily surveys.  In order to get credit, you must complete them in their entirety and get the screen that says you successfully completed them.  If it says you did not qualify, you don't get credit.  Also, that doesn't mean you can do six Greenfield or six TwoCents.  You can do one MyView, one SI, one United, one Greenfield, one TwoCents, and one Daily Consumer if you qualify.  You can also do any of the special surveys if you qualify, but only one time.  If you are fully completing them and do not receive credit, email QR support. I've been doing this five or six weeks now and only had a couple surveys that didn't credit, and they manually credited them once I emailed them about it.


----------



## Secretmagic

Does fairytaletreasure have daily clicks?


----------



## jenseib

Secretmagic said:


> Does fairytaletreasure have daily clicks?



yes


----------



## Secretmagic

jenseib said:


> yes



alot?


----------



## njziggy

Today they have 70


----------



## jenseib

I usually do them on simple because the majority on fairytale do not credit for me for some reason. Sone have the same names as ones on simple, but are totally different clicks.


----------



## alicia080979

I signed up today after finding this thread at Quick Rewards and Simple GPT. I think it will take me a little while to get the hang of all of it! I had a couple questions I was hoping some of you pros could help me with. 

1) Do you have to use a new email address for every survey or just the offers (or is that the same thing???). 
2) How do you get so many email addresses? Do you just sit and make up hundreds of them?

It looks like the Simple site now sends you an email with all the daily clicks...is that right or am I missing something? I signed up with Big Tent but it sent me back to Simple and that site said I had to join a google group and would recieve an email everyday with them but I didn't get anything. 

This is all a little confusing but hopefully worth it!

ETA: What is the cookie cleaner and how do I get it? I didn't see it on the reward sites.


----------



## jenseib

yes a new email for every survey/offer you do. I make alot on yahoo, aol, and easy.com.


----------



## crazelion

jenseib said:


> I usually do them on simple because the majority on fairytale do not credit for me for some reason. Sone have the same names as ones on simple, but are totally different clicks.



I wondering why I was not making any money on the site.  The daily clicks don't credit.  On top that Daily clicks does not even show for me.


----------



## cglaura

alicia080979 said:


> I signed up today after finding this thread at Quick Rewards and Simple GPT. I think it will take me a little while to get the hang of all of it! I had a couple questions I was hoping some of you pros could help me with.
> 
> 1) Do you have to use a new email address for every survey or just the offers (or is that the same thing???).
> 2) How do you get so many email addresses? Do you just sit and make up hundreds of them?
> 
> It looks like the Simple site now sends you an email with all the daily clicks...is that right or am I missing something? I signed up with Big Tent but it sent me back to Simple and that site said I had to join a google group and would recieve an email everyday with them but I didn't get anything.
> 
> This is all a little confusing but hopefully worth it!
> 
> ETA: What is the cookie cleaner and how do I get it? I didn't see it on the reward sites.



you can find the cookie cleaner (ccleaner) here:
http://www.piriform.com/ccleaner

what you might want to do firsti is click analyze.  then go to the seciton on the left side "Options" then click Cookies.  you will see a list of your cookies saved.  there you can move them to a never delete column.  this is handy for sites you log in regularly that have nothing to do w/ gpt (like DIS!).  Then when you run the cleaner it won't clear these, so it will remember your user/pass for sites if you have them setup in your browser to do so.

As of right now Simple isn't emailing the daily clicks.  You can get them on the site though, under Offers.  Hoping they will be emailed again. They used to be 5cents emailed, now they are only 1 cent or half a cent.  I think they are just in a process of reorganization right now, I'm sure it will get back to normal, their admin is great.

I do my surveys & shopping on SR.  I've always had good luck with them, also great admin.

Email addresses:  up to you how you do them. I only do 2 or 3 offers a day, if that anymore (been sticking mostly to surveys & clicks).  I just make an email before I do an offer.

I have one main email that I forward all my newly created emails to, that way I only have to login to one.  If you do this make sure it is a mailbox w/ unlimited size.

It is definitely worth it once you get into the groove.  Nothing to quit your day job over, but I'd say I make about $1500 per year.  I could make more but I'm kind of lazy about it.  I only spend an hour tops per day.


----------



## alicia080979

cglaura said:


> It is definitely worth it once you get into the groove.  Nothing to quit your day job over, but I'd say I make about $1500 per year.  I could make more but I'm kind of lazy about it.  I only spend an hour tops per day.



Thanks for your help! I made 1.50 this morning...not sure if that is good or not!

Now I'm trying to figure out Quick Rewards. I don't see $$ values for anything on there. Only quick points and tokens. The daily clicks were only like 20 quick points...is that even worth it? I done a bunch of clicks and offers and only have .30 cents...I don't think I'm doing that one right. Any suggestions for that site?

Thanks again!


----------



## dottybean

I am doing well on simple GPT (well, I think so...) but just realised they dont have disney cards or paypal cashout..... 

I'm wondering how to make this work for saving for a disney trip....

Also have started getting TONS of phone calls at home. I signed up for an online number but often the offers say something like (this phone number does not exist for your zip code." Any ideas how to cut down on the phone calls?


----------



## cglaura

dottybean said:


> I am doing well on simple GPT (well, I think so...) but just realised they dont have disney cards or paypal cashout.....
> 
> I'm wondering how to make this work for saving for a disney trip....
> 
> Also have started getting TONS of phone calls at home. I signed up for an online number but often the offers say something like (this phone number does not exist for your zip code." Any ideas how to cut down on the phone calls?



 They do have paypal cashout.  Click "Withdraw Cash" on that mid-section sort of menu. You only need $1 to cashout and it is instant, well within a few minutes.  Occassionally there is a delay, but they'll usually alert the members of that.

I use a google phone number.  I haven't had any yet to tell me it wasn't valid.  If so, I just skip it.  Cents on an offer isn't worth giving my private number out and there are plenty others to try.


----------



## dottybean

Thanks! Paypal cashout will work great. I think someone on here said you can by disney gift cards online from disney store????

The google phone number that you mentioned....is that google voice or something different? It seems that google voice gives one number for all my phones....I dont want these calls coming to my cell phone!


----------



## njziggy

Yes you can buy Disney gift cards online from the Disney store and pay with your paypal account. Shipping for gift cards is always free.


----------



## cglaura

dottybean said:


> Thanks! Paypal cashout will work great. I think someone on here said you can by disney gift cards online from disney store????
> 
> The google phone number that you mentioned....is that google voice or something different? It seems that google voice gives one number for all my phones....I dont want these calls coming to my cell phone!



You have to connect your cell number to set up google voice, but there is an option to not have it ring your cell.  You can just check/listen to your voicemail online instead.  Sent you a pm.


----------



## jessrose18

still confused about big tent.  If i check simple everyday and do the clicks under drop down menu do i have to do anything w/ big tent?  thanks...new to simple, still figuring out quick and mypoints 1 year member..thanks disers for all the advice!


----------



## jenseib

jessrose18 said:


> still confused about big tent.  If i check simple everyday and do the clicks under drop down menu do i have to do anything w/ big tent?  thanks...new to simple, still figuring out quick and mypoints 1 year member..thanks disers for all the advice!



Big tent is not longer used for daily clicks. Now it's google, BUT... they are are not in use either right now. Tehre are no emails sent daily with clicks at that this time. Only whats on the actual site, is used for daily clicks. The thing with daily clicks is they can last weeks or just a day or 2 then the advertisers pull them.


----------



## crazelion

jessrose18 said:


> still confused about big tent.  If i check simple everyday and do the clicks under drop down menu do i have to do anything w/ big tent?  thanks...new to simple, still figuring out quick and mypoints 1 year member..thanks disers for all the advice!



The daily clicks is on simplegpt site. Under CPC or daily clicks something  similar to that.  You don't have sign for daily clicks right now.  Does that makes sense.


----------



## jessrose18

Yes, thanks!  I just wasn't sure about the big tent, as I was doing clicks on the site already.  Glad to know I wasn't missing anything.


----------



## dottybean

Cg laura,

seems like I need a couple more posts to send a PM.....


----------



## dottybean

I am enjoying simple gpt. Decided to quit with quick rewards, I was worried about repeating across 2 sites. Have been looking at paid the fasted to do the hi/lo game. 

I have made $16 in about a week, so I think I'm getting the hang of it now!

Thanks to everyone for you help!


----------



## mylittlebuttercup

Just cashed out again today for $25 Disney gift card.  I have now earned $100 in Disney gift cards from Quick Rewards and $10 in Amazon e-gift certificates from Swagbucks, since mid-April!


----------



## omghidanielle

Has anyone else been waiting forever for a Disney GC from QR?

I redeemed bucks for a GC on 5/10 and it is still showing as 'Processing'


----------



## mylittlebuttercup

omghidanielle said:


> Has anyone else been waiting forever for a Disney GC from QR?
> 
> I redeemed bucks for a GC on 5/10 and it is still showing as 'Processing'



You should probably get it next Wed. or Thurs. (June 2 or 3) depending on where you live.  For my first one, I was also thinking they took a while, but it still was pretty quick compared to some of the ones that take over a month.  I emailed the guy to ask, and he said they usually end up working on sending them out over the weekends.  Sure enough, all of the ones I already have in hand were approved within two weekends.  It will change from saying processing to accepted once they have filled it, and then you will receive it a few days later.


----------



## cglaura

dottybean said:


> Cg laura,
> 
> seems like I need a couple more posts to send a PM.....



Oh, ok.  I thought I scared you off!  I hate asking for personal info, but it is the only way to get the info to you.  I guess that is why they designed it that way.


----------



## jenseib

omghidanielle said:


> Has anyone else been waiting forever for a Disney GC from QR?
> 
> I redeemed bucks for a GC on 5/10 and it is still showing as 'Processing'



I thought I had read they do it only on certian days or weeks. So it may take awhile.


----------



## Shmily1

Can you tell me which sites you can't do together?  I don't want to be signed up for some that would cause me problems if I'm doing some others.  I don't get a lot of time to do them, but do what I can when I can.


----------



## dottybean

Thanks CGLAURA!


----------



## cglaura

Shmily1 said:


> Can you tell me which sites you can't do together?  I don't want to be signed up for some that would cause me problems if I'm doing some others.  I don't get a lot of time to do them, but do what I can when I can.



I would say the only thing you are safe doing on more than one site (any) is shopping.  I think pretty much all of the gpt sites carry at least some of the same offers (the freebie type).

As for daily surveys, as long as you only do 1 each per day it doesn't matter what site.  (one each type of daily survey....1 daily greenfield, 1 amp, 1 2cents, etc.)  If you wanted to do them on sr one day, simple the next, that is fine.  Just make sure you use the same email each time, otherwise you run the risk of getting the same survey twice, and will be banned.

Options for freebies type offers (like eversaves, junglequiz, etc.) :

1. Only do one site, or

2. Write down every offer you do, or

3. If you use more than one site, and it is available, sign up for GPT Tracker.  It is some sort of program you can plug your user IDs in for multiple sites and it will keep track of your offers.



dottybean said:


> Thanks CGLAURA!



You're welcome!!


----------



## dottybean

Does anyone know where I can get a list of which offers are from the same groups???

I found one on paid the fastest but I use simple GPT, and their offers seem to be from different groups.

Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## Shmily1

cglaura said:


> I would say the only thing you are safe doing on more than one site (any) is shopping.  I think pretty much all of the gpt sites carry at least some of the same offers (the freebie type).
> 
> As for daily surveys, as long as you only do 1 each per day it doesn't matter what site.  (one each type of daily survey....1 daily greenfield, 1 amp, 1 2cents, etc.)  If you wanted to do them on sr one day, simple the next, that is fine.  Just make sure you use the same email each time, otherwise you run the risk of getting the same survey twice, and will be banned.
> 
> Options for freebies type offers (like eversaves, junglequiz, etc.) :
> 
> 1. Only do one site, or
> 
> 2. Write down every offer you do, or
> 
> 3. If you use more than one site, and it is available, sign up for GPT Tracker.  It is some sort of program you can plug your user IDs in for multiple sites and it will keep track of your offers.
> 
> 
> 
> You're welcome!!



Thanks!  That's exactly what I was afraid of.  I don't want to be double dipping.


----------



## crazelion

I just cash out at quickrewards for 50.00 in gift cards Marriott and Wal-mart cards.

Good news I got my perement job back.


----------



## dottybean

Can anyone give me the email address for Doug at Simple GPT? 
I got banned and I don't know why. I would love to reactivate my account if its at all possible. I was just getting the hang of this GPT thing!


----------



## jenseib

dottybean said:


> Can anyone give me the email address for Doug at Simple GPT?
> I got banned and I don't know why. I would love to reactivate my account if its at all possible. I was just getting the hang of this GPT thing!



I don't know his address, off hand. But I doubt he will reinstate you. He seems to rarely bring anyone back. Did you do the same offers on more than one site? Thats usually when he bans someone. Sometimes people don't realize that they can't do that or that they did some of the offers already. Also people who get alot of offers done in a quick amount of time tend to get under review from what I have heard.
What was your name over there?


----------



## cglaura

dottybean said:


> Can anyone give me the email address for Doug at Simple GPT?
> I got banned and I don't know why. I would love to reactivate my account if its at all possible. I was just getting the hang of this GPT thing!



Other possible reasons aside from duplicating offers...

Another person logged onto their simple acct from your computer, or you logged on from another member's computer.

Only one acct per house, so another family member can't have an acct.  Also another family member if they belong to another gpt site can't do same offer as you did on simple, b/c same address, etc.  Even though not same person or gpt site.

You are using opera w/ the speed thingy turned on.  This creates proxy ip addresses which are not allowed.

You used disposable emails for offers and they came back bounced b/c, since disposable the auto deleted themselves and are no longer valid contact info.

If it was a very innocent issue like the opera proxy and one time thing you might be ok, can't hurt to ask anyway.

Here is their forum post about support contact.


----------



## dottybean

I have emailed twice now and have had no reply. I have been going over and over what I could have done wrong. 

The only reason I can think is that I signed in at work. This was when I was brand new to the whole GPT thing and I didnt know it was not allowed. (I think works computer uses a proxy because I have to sign in to the internet at work.)
I would not have done this if I had known it wasnt allowed and I did not do it again after I suspected I was not supposed to. (I had asked shakey steve and a few others if I was doing anything wrong in the chat)

I really am a rule follower and was very upset when I got banned, I would love a chance at the site again.

If I am not able to reactivate the account in simple, what site would you recommend as a second choice that has similar type offers? And also would I need to leave a certain amount of time before attempting offers on another site so that I do not risk duplicating offers I already did on simple. (I cant get the list of offers I have done on simple because I cant log in.)


----------



## jenseib

dottybean said:


> I have emailed twice now and have had no reply. I have been going over and over what I could have done wrong.
> 
> The only reason I can think is that I signed in at work. This was when I was brand new to the whole GPT thing and I didnt know it was not allowed. (I think works computer uses a proxy because I have to sign in to the internet at work.)
> I would not have done this if I had known it wasnt allowed and I did not do it again after I suspected I was not supposed to. (I had asked shakey steve and a few others if I was doing anything wrong in the chat)
> 
> I really am a rule follower and was very upset when I got banned, I would love a chance at the site again.
> 
> If I am not able to reactivate the account in simple, what site would you recommend as a second choice that has similar type offers? And also would I need to leave a certain amount of time before attempting offers on another site so that I do not risk duplicating offers I already did on simple. (I cant get the list of offers I have done on simple because I cant log in.)



I sent you an inbox yesterday, (here) did you get it?


----------



## cglaura

dottybean said:


> I have emailed twice now and have had no reply. I have been going over and over what I could have done wrong.
> 
> The only reason I can think is that I signed in at work. This was when I was brand new to the whole GPT thing and I didnt know it was not allowed. (I think works computer uses a proxy because I have to sign in to the internet at work.)
> I would not have done this if I had known it wasnt allowed and I did not do it again after I suspected I was not supposed to. (I had asked shakey steve and a few others if I was doing anything wrong in the chat)
> 
> I really am a rule follower and was very upset when I got banned, I would love a chance at the site again.
> 
> If I am not able to reactivate the account in simple, what site would you recommend as a second choice that has similar type offers? And also would I need to leave a certain amount of time before attempting offers on another site so that I do not risk duplicating offers I already did on simple. (I cant get the list of offers I have done on simple because I cant log in.)



If that was the case you should be ok. Doug is pretty fair w/ first time innocent mistakes.  I've seen stuff posted on chat all the time about that proxy thing.

It is a holiday, and he is a new Daddy of about 3 weeks, I'd imagine he'd be catching up on simpleGPT stuff after the long weekend.


----------



## dottybean

Thanks cglaura and jenseib for all your help. I will be keeping my fingers crossed that I can get reinstated.


----------



## tsa

Looking to start doing gpt.  Is there a referral system or do you just sign up???
Thanks


----------



## dottybean

you can just sign up if you like (I just sent you a PM)


----------



## Weluvdisny

dottybean said:


> I will be keeping my fingers crossed that I can get reinstated.



I also signed onto my account at work (it won't let me do any offers here, I just checked my balance) and then talked a coworker into getting on the site to make money.  She signed up from work instead of home so I got banned.  I e-mailed Doug, explained the situation and was reinstated, so hopefully you will too!! 

Keep us posted!


----------



## dottybean

Well, I did get reinstated, no reason was given for why I got banned though???

Have fun everyone!


----------



## jenseib

Thats wonderful!


----------



## cglaura

dottybean said:


> Well, I did get reinstated, no reason was given for why I got banned though???
> 
> Have fun everyone!



  Glad to hear it!


----------



## lamb616

hi guys, I just read thru this thread but I'm confused now as to which sites are good and which aren't.... it seems that this thread was started about SUnshine Rewards but now nobody even does it any more?  I'm looking for a good PTC site - either on the site or by email. Can you tell me which ones you're currently doing and how much do they usually pay per click? I'm looking for 3-4 cents.  I'd also be interested in a survey site. 
Also - which of these sites offer Disney g.c.?  
I currently do Swagbucks and MyPoints and Inboxdollars but since work is so slow during the summer, I think I can pick up a 4th site.  

thanks.


----------



## Lisa AF

lamb616 said:


> hi guys, I just read thru this thread but I'm confused now as to which sites are good and which aren't.... it seems that this thread was started about SUnshine Rewards but now nobody even does it any more?  I'm looking for a good PTC site - either on the site or by email. Can you tell me which ones you're currently doing and how much do they usually pay per click? I'm looking for 3-4 cents.  I'd also be interested in a survey site.
> Also - which of these sites offer Disney g.c.?
> I currently do Swagbucks and MyPoints and Inboxdollars but since work is so slow during the summer, I think I can pick up a 4th site.
> 
> thanks.



The only survey site I do is MySurvey.com.  I have qualified for every survey that I have participated in.


----------



## jnorth1007

lamb616 said:


> hi guys, I just read thru this thread but I'm confused now as to which sites are good and which aren't.... it seems that this thread was started about SUnshine Rewards but now nobody even does it any more?  I'm looking for a good PTC site - either on the site or by email. Can you tell me which ones you're currently doing and how much do they usually pay per click? I'm looking for 3-4 cents.  I'd also be interested in a survey site.
> Also - which of these sites offer Disney g.c.?
> I currently do Swagbucks and MyPoints and Inboxdollars but since work is so slow during the summer, I think I can pick up a 4th site.
> 
> thanks.



I use SR exclusively because they have 6 opportunites to do surveys everyday so you can make $4 a day just on surveys. They credit very well and it is all the surveys in one place so I don't have to go to a bunch of places to get my surveys done. I don't much about PTC sites. Unfortunately it is very hard for these sites to make it because they have a very high occurance of fraud and so end up not paying out a lot of the time because they get their credits revoked and don't have the funds to keep going. I am sure someone else can give you advice on where to do PTC. I would suggest not duplicating things over sites so if you are doing offers on those sites don't do them on SR. However, I have to say that they are a really place to go for doing surveys and shopping. Good luck!

BTW, I think that there is still a very high number of DIS people who do SR however you won't see a lot of discussion because SR has their own forum so all of the talk that used to happen here now happens on their forum and it better organized and easier to find.


----------



## Lisa AF

lamb616 said:


> hi guys, I just read thru this thread but I'm confused now as to which sites are good and which aren't.... it seems that this thread was started about SUnshine Rewards but now nobody even does it any more?  I'm looking for a good PTC site - either on the site or by email. Can you tell me which ones you're currently doing and how much do they usually pay per click? I'm looking for 3-4 cents.  I'd also be interested in a survey site.
> Also - which of these sites offer Disney g.c.?
> I currently do Swagbucks and MyPoints and Inboxdollars but since work is so slow during the summer, I think I can pick up a 4th site.
> 
> thanks.



I don't know of any sites that pay 3-4 cents.  The one that is my favorite now is simplegpt.  They have 17 clicks that pay 1 cent each and they credit immediately.  I think it's the easiest and quickest.  

I do SR and QR but only for shopping and MyPoints and Inboxdollars for paid emails and SWAG for searching.


----------



## blairbear

I just joined QuickRewards and am close to getting my first cash out. In order to spend the money at Disney World can I still get the gift card or will I need to get the Disney dollars?

Thank you for any help you can give me


----------



## blairbear

Anyone?


----------



## cameron991

You can get gift cards...they are accepted at WDW.


----------



## bartleby1

blairbear said:


> I just joined QuickRewards and am close to getting my first cash out. In order to spend the money at Disney World can I still get the gift card or will I need to get the Disney dollars?
> 
> Thank you for any help you can give me



You can get the gift card. You can use the gift card almost anywhere. The only exception may be at a few of the small concession stands that don't take credit cards, although, I think most of those even do now.

The disney dollars are being phased out. I think QR is only using up their left over stock at this point. You can no longer purchase disney dollars at the disney store, only in the parks.


----------



## gmmamarsh

Could I also get the link?  Thanks


----------



## alyssa810

Do you get any referral bonuses when someone new joins?  I'd be happy to be someone's referral if you want to PM me!


----------



## disney*mom*82

Ive looked into QR and am going to sign up for this today, would anyone like to send me their info and I can use you as a refferal.


----------



## su_A_ve

Lisa AF said:


> The only survey site I do is MySurvey.com.  I have qualified for every survey that I have participated in.



Being doing mysurvy since it was Carol Adams (over 15 years ago) and only done via mail and rewards were in the form of $2 bills, or knives (yes knives!)

Recently I cached in my $200 worth of points from the last few years I had there...


----------



## crazelion

I just cover my cost of my hotel room with quickrewards.net.  I have 200.00 in Marrioott gift cards for my Labor Day trip.  I now working on covering the cost of food.

I cash on mypoints.com for 25.00 BP gas card to.

I am on my way to make this trip free.

I am still doing simplegpt.  I am looking for a peremenrt job now.  

So any have others to make money on please post them.  I am doing really good with this.

Now have work at my seasonal job it is 100 degrees with heat index 110 in concession stand 120 degrees in up.  But I am grateful to have the job.


----------



## lamb616

I've made $470 in Amazon & Target gift cards with Swagbucks since joining after Christmas.


----------



## lamb616

oh, and you can also get Disney cards on Swagbucks if you want


----------



## jenseib

lamb616 said:


> oh, and you can also get Disney cards on Swagbucks if you want



How long does it take to get the gift cads credited to your account. I've only made about $10 in gift  cards for amazon, but never cashed out yet.


----------



## lamb616

once you redeem your bucks for the gift card you want, you'll have it in about 2 weeks.


----------



## jenseib

Oh is that for e gift cards too? I thought that is what the amazon ones were.


----------



## HARVEYSGIRL

I redeem my Swagbucks for Disneystore gift cards. I get them within 2 days via email code. I just got $50 worth a couple weeks ago.


----------



## omghidanielle

HARVEYSGIRL said:


> I redeem my Swagbucks for Disneystore gift cards. I get them within 2 days via email code. I just got $50 worth a couple weeks ago.



Just an FYI - you can't use these towards your trip balance.  I learned this the hard way


----------



## crazelion

lamb616 said:


> I've made $470 in Amazon & Target gift cards with Swagbucks since joining after Christmas.



Wow doing really good.  Can tell me your secrets.  I thought I was going good with 55 Amazon gift cards.  I am trying to save up for a new cell phone.


----------



## Suz725

Can someone PM me the link for quick rewards? the only reward program I use is Swagbucks but there's no disney on there.


----------



## lamb616

you can get Disney gift cards on Swagbucks.  2950 SB for a $25 card


----------



## Suz725

lamb616 said:


> you can get Disney gift cards on Swagbucks.  2950 SB for a $25 card



I will have to start saving my bucks then...I always cash out around 450 for Amazon. Thanks!


----------



## Avery&Todd

Ok, here is a dumb, newbie question....

I just signed up for QuickRewards, and did my first survey which said I earned "1400 points" - but when I was done, it bumped me over to the survey companies site and wanted me to fill out all this personal information - was I supposed to do that?  

I just closed the window b/c I wasnt sure - and I dont see any point in my account yet, but I have done surverys in the past, so I understand it can be a few days before you get "credit"..

THANKS guys!!


----------



## jenseib

Yes you need to give that info and go all the way to the end. Most liekly it won't credit.


----------



## LisaNJ25

Suz725 said:


> Can someone PM me the link for quick rewards? the only reward program I use is Swagbucks but there's no disney on there.



I do better with simplegpt.com than QR. Made over $400 since January and been doing it off and on. I cash out to paypal and than when I have $25 order a disney gift card for the parks


----------



## My3kiddos

lamb616 said:


> oh, and you can also get Disney cards on Swagbucks if you want



From what I understand the Disney gift cards on Swagbucks are only good at the disney store not at DW


----------



## jenseib

My3kiddos said:


> From what I understand the Disney gift cards on Swagbucks are only good at the disney store not at DW



but you can you them online to buy an actual gift card at the Disney store


----------



## lamb616

yes, but you can use it to buy a regular Disney gift card which you can then use at the parks.


----------



## jgraney106

*When I got a Disney Store Gift card and tried to use it online to purchase a Disney Gift card that is good at the parks, it wouldn't work. Guess you can't use a gift card to purchase another gift card.  *


----------



## jenseib

jgraney106 said:


> *When I got a Disney Store Gift card and tried to use it online to purchase a Disney Gift card that is good at the parks, it wouldn't work. Guess you can't use a gift card to purchase another gift card.  *



Many others have. They said you have to enter your credit card info in though.


----------



## jgraney106

*Thanks for that info. I will try that the next time I get one!*


----------



## pershing

I would be interested in hearing if entering your cc info on the Disney Store site allows you to go ahead a get a gift card good for the parks.

Right now I cash out Swagbucks for Southwest gift certs. but I'll be purchasing airfare October and would like to use my Swagbucks after that for Disney gift cards.

I have a different question though. Has anyone cashed out mypoints for Pizza Hut gift cards? Mypoints only has $10 ones and I'm wondering if Pizza Hut lets you use them all at once or is it one gift card per order.


----------



## lamb616

yeah, I'm on the site now.  It doesn't give you the option to select "disney gift card" as payment.  But if I put in my credit card info and then press "complete order"............... it will be charged to my credit, no?


----------



## lamb616

I just read the Gift card FAQ on the disneystore.com site. It clearly says you can't buy a gift card with another gift card.


----------



## pershing

It's probably safer to purchase paypal Gift Cards and use paypal on the Disney Shopping site to purchase Disney Gift Cards.

Luckily they do take paypal as payment.

It's a bummer though cause paypal GC are higher per points than the DisneyShopping GC.


----------



## g33bs

hey! new to the boards....I got a question for all you QuickRewards veterans...

is the easiest way to score $$$ by taking the surveys? Seems to be the best reward for the time you spend.

By finding a survey that they consider taylor made to you and taking it? I've found that I dont qualify at all times for most.

Also, some of the surveys..you qualify for multiple ones under the same company. They credited you for the amount that you actually take correct? So, under lets say "Daily Router Survey USA" if you take a survey that credits you .50$ and they tell you that you qualify for another immediately after...then you should keep taking them...because it'll credited you multiple times Correct?


----------



## jenseib

no only one credit


----------



## LisaNJ25

Just wnted to update my progress.. I started on simplegpt in January.. I have done it off and on over the past few months.  Leaving for wdw next weekend and have cashed out $484


----------



## g33bs

So, for everyone that uses QuickRewards...you guys are cashing your points in for Disney Gift Card $$$ which you cannot use at the parks? Correct? Can you use them towards Park Tickets/Hotels on the Disney Website? Or only at the Disney Store Online? or in a mall?

I made a little over 3$ in my first day using QuickRewards..really didnt do that much work. I'm sure I'm not mastering the system....but I'm ok making 3$ a day for free....if it doesnt take that much work.


----------



## bartleby1

g33bs said:


> So, for everyone that uses QuickRewards...you guys are cashing your points in for Disney Gift Card $$$ which you cannot use at the parks? Correct? Can you use them towards Park Tickets/Hotels on the Disney Website? Or only at the Disney Store Online? or in a mall?
> 
> I made a little over 3$ in my first day using QuickRewards..really didnt do that much work. I'm sure I'm not mastering the system....but I'm ok making 3$ a day for free....if it doesnt take that much work.



You can most definitely use your gift cards in the parks. You can pay for food, souvies, snacks, etc. There are very few places that don't take them. They can also be used to pay for your package ahead of time or a room only ressie at the resort. They can also be used at the disney store. 

Have fun earning!


----------



## jenseib

bartleby1 said:


> You can most definitely use your gift cards in the parks. You can pay for food, souvies, snacks, etc. There are very few places that don't take them. They can also be used to pay for your package ahead of time or a room only ressie at the resort. They can also be used at the disney store.
> 
> Have fun earning!



So they are physical cards raher than e cards?


----------



## bartleby1

jenseib said:


> So they are physical cards raher than e cards?



Yes, quickrewards mails out the physical plastic disney gift cards.


----------



## sophie832

I do MyPoints and ZoomPanel...can't believe I never knew about QR!  I'm going to sign up today, so wish me luck!


----------



## g33bs

Sophie, Im also new to quickrewards....so any tips you figure out will be much appreciated.

I seem to find the best success doing the Daily Clicks and trying to find a survey that matches me (They pay about $0.50 minimum) 

But, let me know if you find alot of success in one/way shape or form.

Im always looking for easier ways to make $$$


----------



## Tygerlilly

I've been doing QR for a few days now in my spare time after work when I'm just chilling out on the couch watching tv. I've got about $6 in I think 3 days. I don't know if that's a lot or about the norm, but I figure $2 a day with 30 days in a month, I'll get about $50 a month towards our trip. I'm hoping for a couple hundred by the time we leave!
I do the daily clicks, the trivia, games, and surveys. Is there anything else I'm missing that will help earn more?


----------



## Karlzmom

....and another $25!    That makes $175 since Thanksgiving...gotta love it!


----------



## sophie832

So, I signed up for QR last week, and so far I've found it difficult to get $ out of it.  The daily clicks are a piece of cake, but you don't get many credits for it.  A lot of the offers that do give $ require me to enter my personal info (name, address, phone #, etc.), which I refuse to do.  I've tried the daily surveys, but I'll go through quite a few and never qualify.  So, basically I'm only getting credit for the clicks and trivia.  What am I doing wrong?


----------



## cat83

So I just FINALLY joined swag bucks and simplegpt. . Wow was I behind!
A few questions:
how quickly do you all typically earn points on either (particularly SB)? In 2 days, I have 1250 SB and $5.40 on simple. Is this good/average/slow?

Do they change their gift cards often? I just joined Saturday, and there was a Disney gift card available for around 2700 SB. Today, that's gone- and there is a Disney e-gift card available for 2950.

I have enough for a few Amazon $5's- am I better off just cashing those in? Will the "prices" go up?

TIA!


----------



## jenseib

cat83 said:


> So I just FINALLY joined swag bucks and simplegpt. . Wow was I behind!
> A few questions:
> how quickly do you all typically earn points on either (particularly SB)? In 2 days, I have 1250 SB and $5.40 on simple. Is this good/average/slow?
> 
> Do they change their gift cards often? I just joined Saturday, and there was a Disney gift card available for around 2700 SB. Today, that's gone- and there is a Disney e-gift card available for 2950.
> 
> I have enough for a few Amazon $5's- am I better off just cashing those in? Will the "prices" go up?
> 
> TIA!



How did you get that many swagbucks in 2 days!!!


----------



## jenseib

sophie832 said:


> So, I signed up for QR last week, and so far I've found it difficult to get $ out of it.  The daily clicks are a piece of cake, but you don't get many credits for it.  A lot of the offers that do give $ require me to enter my personal info (name, address, phone #, etc.), which I refuse to do.  I've tried the daily surveys, but I'll go through quite a few and never qualify.  So, basically I'm only getting credit for the clicks and trivia.  What am I doing wrong?



To do these kind of sites you have to give the personal info. Many of us have an online phon number that we use though.


----------



## cat83

jenseib said:


> How did you get that many swagbucks in 2 days!!!



Is that good then? I have a LOT of pending things that didn't go through yet... I did a lot of the free offers. The big one was something like 300 and for an auto insurance quote- which we are in the market for!

I was hoping that it would lead to a legitimate quote, but I should have known better. When I opened the email for one of the quotes McAfee went nuts  And it was "supposedly" state farm. 

I'm guessing that once I've done all the free offers, it will slow down a LOT. I seem to be winning maybe 20-25/day searching


Anyone know about my question on Disney gift cards? When I get some free time I'll go back and read further back (I just did the last few pages). But I could have sworn that on Saturday I saw a physical Disney GF for 2750 SB


----------



## jenseib

cat83 said:


> Is that good then? I have a LOT of pending things that didn't go through yet... I did a lot of the free offers. The big one was something like 300 and for an auto insurance quote- which we are in the market for!
> 
> I was hoping that it would lead to a legitimate quote, but I should have known better. When I opened the email for one of the quotes McAfee went nuts  And it was "supposedly" state farm.
> 
> I'm guessing that once I've done all the free offers, it will slow down a LOT. I seem to be winning maybe 20-25/day searching
> 
> 
> Anyone know about my question on Disney gift cards? When I get some free time I'll go back and read further back (I just did the last few pages). But I could have sworn that on Saturday I saw a physical Disney GF for 2750 SB



Extremely good. I average 20-30 a day searching 3 times a day. I didn;t know there were offers to do though.

I have never seen a pysical Disney gift card there, so maybe it was a limited time thing.


----------



## cglaura

cat83 said:


> Is that good then? I have a LOT of pending things that didn't go through yet... I did a lot of the free offers. The big one was something like 300 and for an auto insurance quote- which we are in the market for!
> 
> I was hoping that it would lead to a legitimate quote, but I should have known better. When I opened the email for one of the quotes McAfee went nuts  And it was "supposedly" state farm.
> 
> I'm guessing that once I've done all the free offers, it will slow down a LOT. I seem to be winning maybe 20-25/day searching
> 
> 
> Anyone know about my question on Disney gift cards? When I get some free time I'll go back and read further back (I just did the last few pages). But I could have sworn that on Saturday I saw a physical Disney GF for 2750 SB



If you are doing free offers on swagbucks, be careful you are not doing the same offers on simpleGPT.  You'll get banned from both sites and your money rescinded.  (Not sure what you are doing on simple, if it is just the clicks and daily surveys you should be ok, but those freebie offers are so similar, I just stick to one site so I don't mess myself up...just an fyi  )


----------



## pershing

cat83 said:


> But I could have sworn that on Saturday I saw a physical Disney GF for 2750 SB



They show the picture of a physical Disney Gift Card BUT the description underneath says Disneyshopping.com e-gift card. Sorry.


----------



## sbpebbles

Hi, I'm new to the rewards board and I've decided after reading a few of the pages here that I'm going to sign up for QR..Anyone that would like me to use them as a referral? Also I seen it mentioned earlier that a lot of ppl use an online or internet phone number when filling out info, how do u get one of those? I only have a cell phone but could I put an old number in there in place of my real number? would that work?

Anyone have any tips for a newbie to a site of this kind? Many years ago i did some online surveys but never cashed out with it, wish i remembered the site..I'm not interested in online shopping so just looking for sites that can make me some easy money on the computer since I'm already on it so much lol..So any other good sites you think I should join? Thanks so much everyone!


----------



## cglaura

sbpebbles said:


> Hi, I'm new to the rewards board and I've decided after reading a few of the pages here that I'm going to sign up for QR..Anyone that would like me to use them as a referral? Also I seen it mentioned earlier that a lot of ppl use an online or internet phone number when filling out info, how do u get one of those? I only have a cell phone but could I put an old number in there in place of my real number? would that work?
> 
> Anyone have any tips for a newbie to a site of this kind? Many years ago i did some online surveys but never cashed out with it, wish i remembered the site..I'm not interested in online shopping so just looking for sites that can make me some easy money on the computer since I'm already on it so much lol..So any other good sites you think I should join? Thanks so much everyone!



On the phone number...you can't use an old one.  It has to be one that is current and valid.  Not necessarily your home phone, but one you are able to check regularly, that gets voicemail would be good.

I use google.  I think it is open to all now.  If not, you'd have to find someone to invite you.  I'm out of invites though, sorry!

http://www.google.com/googlevoice/about.html


----------



## lamb616

yeah, the gift cards on Swagbucks don't change very often.  It's always been the e-gift card for Disney (but I thought you could use it to buy regular gift cards and am bummed that you can't.) So I'm going to start getting Paypal after I get my (5) $5 Amazon cards each month, i'll put the rest towards Paypal.  In the past I had been using any excess to get higher value Amazon cards or Target cards.  But how much Amazon & Target can I have?  I'm planning to use them for my xmas shopping and I already have about $500.  Xmas is going to be lite this year due to our Disney trip so I don't want to keep accumulating Amazon/Target cards.  This way, I'll get Paypal and then use it to pay my trip off.


----------



## g33bs

id do a referral...but if you already signed up I dont think it can work?

If you havent, Ill give you my "referral link" i think thats how you do it?


----------



## sbpebbles

g33bs said:


> id do a referral...but if you already signed up I dont think it can work?
> 
> If you havent, Ill give you my "referral link" i think thats how you do it?




thanks but i already got a referral


----------



## drlex95

simplegpt isn't loading up for me. I was going to look at it, but it won't work for me.


----------



## mousy_in_canada

lamb616 said:


> yeah, the gift cards on Swagbucks don't change very often.  It's always been the e-gift card for Disney (but I thought you could use it to buy regular gift cards and am bummed that you can't.) So I'm going to start getting Paypal after I get my (5) $5 Amazon cards each month, i'll put the rest towards Paypal.  In the past I had been using any excess to get higher value Amazon cards or Target cards.  But how much Amazon & Target can I have?  I'm planning to use them for my xmas shopping and I already have about $500.  Xmas is going to be lite this year due to our Disney trip so I don't want to keep accumulating Amazon/Target cards.  This way, I'll get Paypal and then use it to pay my trip off.



You mean you can't use the ecards to buy the gift cards? I was planning on doing that! I think I will cash out with either target cards.. if they are actual cards or the amazon.
Are you certain that you can't use cards to buy cards?
Thanks in advance.
Mousy


----------



## lamb616

right, you can't use the e-gift cards to buy actual gift cards.


----------



## patkingpin

First off I have read every post in this thread, thank you so much for all of the information.  
I signed up for simplegpt last night and made $3.39 in my first night.  Not bad for not being fully aware of the "ins" of the system. 
That being said, outside of the simplegpt site forums and this thread, are there other forums you use to help you in being successful or just sharing ideas?  

Any ideas will be appreciated. 

Thanks!
Patrick.


----------



## dis4harley

I just signed up for simplegpt. I got the email confirmation and did it. But when I tried to log in it said my account was marked as banned. Any ideas why? Or what I need to do now? I have never even visited this site before today.
Thanks for any help.


----------



## cglaura

dis4harley said:


> I just signed up for simplegpt. I got the email confirmation and did it. But when I tried to log in it said my account was marked as banned. Any ideas why? Or what I need to do now? I have never even visited this site before today.
> Thanks for any help.



Some possible reasons:

Someone in your house already has an account.

You logged onto your account from someone's computer that also has an account.

Someone else logged onto their account in the past from your computer.

Invalid name, address, phone or email used.

You are using a proxy server or using opera browser w/ the accelerator.

If it is an innocent mistake, send him an email, you can find it in the forum.  He is very reasonable if it was an obvious mistake.


----------



## dis4harley

[/COLOR]





cglaura said:


> Some possible reasons:
> 
> Someone in your house already has an account. no
> 
> You logged onto your account from someone's computer that also has an account. no
> 
> Someone else logged onto their account in the past from your computer. no
> 
> Invalid name, address, phone or email used. no
> 
> You are using a proxy server or using opera browser w/ the accelerator. not using opera, but what is a proxy server?
> If it is an innocent mistake, send him an email, you can find it in the forum.  He is very reasonable if it was an obvious mistake.


 I sent an email.


----------



## jenseib

dis4harley said:


> [/COLOR] I sent an email.



I know AOL is a proxy too.


----------



## dis4harley

I got an email back from simple that said I cant log in from aol. So I tried again from IE and it let me. But now I have a question about the verification. It says you have to call from the phone number on your account. So was I supposed to have given my home number to register and only use the google voice number on offers. I am so confused. And if so can I change my # with simple?


----------



## dis4harley

I give up. I was on and did 1 offer. When I tried to do a second offer it made me log in again and said I was banned. This is ridiculous.


----------



## jenseib

dis4harley said:


> I got an email back from simple that said I cant log in from aol. So I tried again from IE and it let me. But now I have a question about the verification. It says you have to call from the phone number on your account. So was I supposed to have given my home number to register and only use the google voice number on offers. I am so confused. And if so can I change my # with simple?



Yep, like I said, you can't log into simple with AOL., as it is a proxy server. Yes you have to cal lfrom the phone number you list, so if you put a google number you will have to email him to change it to your home number.

As for getting banned again, did you log back in with aol? Or perhaps since you have previously logged in with aol it stil lsees that. Are you clearing cookies?


----------



## abcboys

so what happend to the 1st place person akadreams?. I think it is so funny because people were questioning how in the world she could have done 96 offers in1 day and everyone was defending her saying they were jealous or you can't call her a cheater. I figured it was darn near impossible to get that many to credit and now she's not on there.


----------



## jenseib

abcboys said:


> so what happend to the 1st place person akadreams?. I think it is so funny because people were questioning how in the world she could have done 96 offers in1 day and everyone was defending her saying they were jealous or you can't call her a cheater. I figured it was darn near impossible to get that many to credit and now she's not on there.



It is hard to get that many in 1 day, but it can happen, and usually to someone who knows how to do each offer.....meaning she probably did them on another site as well. She most likely is under question or was found out to be doing offers on other sites.  I hate to say it, but your current 1st place person also does other sites. Not sure if she repeats offers, but it is hard to beleive she can do that many on simple and still have won several contests on other sites as well...but she's been on several sites for a long time and none (as far as I know) have questioned her yet. And maybe she just knows how to do them the right way?

I have to do offers slowly for a chance at crediting, so I can't imagine hwo some poeple can just whip thorugh the offers like they do.
Currently I am on Fairytale and there is a person that did about 100 maybe a little less yesterday. I think she had about 24 credit.  Anymore when you do that many in a day, you are a redflag for advertisers to ban you. They stop crediitng if you do too many, or too many from one family. Also now a days, some offers only allow a few from there family for the day and then won't get anymore credit. But it's not advertised. You have to kind of find out in chat when othrs discover it by doing it.


----------



## abcboys

Yeah, I only get about 50% of mine to credit. Sometimes more sometimes less. I'd have to do at least 150 of those in one day just 2 get 96 to credit. I'm sure its possible but it would take an awful long time to do that many. I thought maybe she had 2 people in 1 household using 2 computers. They would both have the same ip address so I don't know how anyone would know. I take my time without taking too long but I can't sit at the computer for 14 hours a day doing 1 offer right after the other. I still think she'd had to have been doing something fishy for them to boot her off yet everyone defended her when she had that many. The mod was saying that on the other site there were people that had 50 in 1 day and I'm thinking yeah and this lady has double that and you don't think its strange??


----------



## patkingpin

From what I have seen 50% is normal.  That is about what I am running also.  
I must say I am kind of glad they got banned, it moved me up a place on the contest .  
I am still learning but I know that it cant be as easy as they made it out to be.


----------



## jenseib

Some offers are easy, but surely not all.  I'm still learning too, and I have been at it for almost a year.


----------



## patkingpin

I am doing my best to earn you some easy money Jen, lol.  Getting referrals is tough that is for sure.


----------



## jenseib

patkingpin said:


> I am doing my best to earn you some easy money Jen, lol.  Getting referrals is tough that is for sure.



I appreciate it. I have about 11 I think, but only 2 are active right now. Most have never even done 1 offer.


----------



## patkingpin

I have 3 right now.  One is doing great, one not so good, and one got scared, lol.  
I am fourth in this month's contest (as of this morning), so I know I am helping you out too and i like that. 
I think after akadreamz bowed out, everyone started shooting up top.


----------



## jenseib

patkingpin said:


> I have 3 right now.  One is doing great, one not so good, and one got scared, lol.
> I am fourth in this month's contest (as of this morning), so I know I am helping you out too and i like that.
> I think after akadreamz bowed out, everyone started shooting up top.



Yeah, and I make a small earning off your referrals too. So thats cool.  Hey why are we chatting here....go make me some money!


----------



## patkingpin

jenseib said:


> Yeah, and I make a small earning off your referrals too. So thats cool.  Hey why are we chatting here....go make me some money!



I am at work right now, so I can't even log on even though I watch the chat all day long, lol. 
I wont be on much this weekend, so I have to hope to stay close so next week I can finish strong!


----------



## abcboys

I am at the $5 mark again this month and I won $5 last month. I don't think I'll ever get higher than that. I get bored of doing them after a while when they dont' credit that great and making a zillion emails. I've made $450 toward a disney vacation for 2011 so that helps!!

I still think its funny that the first placer is gone and its like taboo to even bring it up. First everyone wants to defender her and now she's gone and nobody can say what happened.


----------



## catycatcat4

I am hoping i can win the October contest i have never attempted to try before.


----------



## patkingpin

Good luck in October.  I finished 5th in the last contest, I can't imagine doing it 2 months in a row, it was hard work!


----------



## mom2mickeyfan

Okay...I've read ALL 38 pages!    I signed up with QR yesterday.  I did a few clicks, surveys and signups.  I am now at $1.60.  I am thinking that maybe simple will be better for me so I am ready to sign up with them.  Is there any way to tell what I have done on QR so I don't repeat anything on simple?  Some of the surverys that I have done on QR have been insanely long and I'm hoping to find something alittle easier.  I'm just not finding much at QR.  I saw some say there can be up to 50 clicks on simple.  

Thanks for any help....it is very confusing at first!!


----------



## abcboys

Yeah, I started out in QR but didn't find their site as user friendly as simplegpt, so I quit doing QR. Now I just do simple and surveys occassionally on sunshine rewards. There should be a way to see what you've completed on QR but I haven't been on that site in a long time so I'm not sure.


----------



## abcboys

oh and mom2mickey fan...there used to be a bunch of clicks on simple but most of them have been done away with. I think there a few now but not very many. At one point you could earn around a dollar a day just on clicks alone. That was awesome and not too long ago you could earn around .20/day on clicks. Sometimes they are there and sometimes they are not.


----------



## mom2mickeyfan

So do you have to do many surveys on simple to get much credit?  The ones I have done on QR have taken 25 to 35 minutes for $0.60.  At that rate, I'm gonna have to put in alot of time to get a $25 Disney gift card!


----------



## mom2mickeyfan

which sites have the best and most clicks?


----------



## crazelion

I happen to love QR that is where I make most money at.  simplegpt sometimes a offer credit sometimes it don't.  That so frustateing .  I love swagbucks.  I have here good things about zoombucks too.  which simliar to swagbucks.

What sites is everyone still doing.  My are:

simplegpt - sometimes.  It drives me crazy to make some emails
quickrewards - awesome have doing surveys like crazy make a lot money
clixese.com - easy too  but slow making money
mypoints.com slow still on there
irazoo.com -still learning that site could use some points
zoombucks - have not start is like swagbucks but found step by step directions on slickdeals
mycokerwards.com for free stuff when they have something good

creationrewards - do even understand that site


----------



## *Meagan*

OK so I just signed up for quickrewards.

Lots of DIS'ers have success with this site? Any tips I should know about?


----------



## crazelion

*Meagan* said:


> OK so I just signed up for quickrewards.
> 
> Lots of DIS'ers have success with this site? Any tips I should know about?



I do the surveys and clicks of this one.  I have made pretty good money off to.  I love quickrewards because it easy to use once I figure it out.


----------



## jenseib

I find QR really hard to figure out and to navigate there site. I never qualify for surveys either, so I can spend 30 minutes just trying and then end up giving up.
I do Swagbucks, Simple and Fairytaletreasure.
Also a new one I found called readbud.


----------



## crazelion

Okay have got paid from readbud.  It seem easy enough. I have plenty of interests.


----------



## SSRJen

Love quickrewards and have made a ton since I signed up in February. Many of the surveys take me 10-20 minutes and sometimes they have have 5 minute surveys (usually the SI surveys).


----------



## *Meagan*

It seems I spend tons of time starting the surveys on quick rewards and then I dont qualify! Quite frustrating.. but Ill keep giving it a go!


----------



## *Meagan*

I just signed up for readbud. I like it. Its quick and thorough. $0.50 in 5 minutes really! not to bad. $.50 a day until disney will put me at about $25 extra dollars!


----------



## jenseib

*Meagan* said:


> I just signed up for readbud. I like it. Its quick and thorough. $0.50 in 5 minutes really! not to bad. $.50 a day until disney will put me at about $25 extra dollars!



I'm getting about $1 a day. You also can't cash out till you have $50. I check back a few times a day to see if there are any more to read. It's super easy.


----------



## jgraney106

*I'm like Meaghan, 95% of the QuickRewards surveys I don't qualify for, so I don't even try them anymore. I do still like QuickRewards alot though! So I only do the daily clicks, trivia, videos and shopping through them. So far I have just shy of $52.00, and I just cashed out with them for $150.00 in late spring/early summer for the trip we took in August. It's a good program , and it pays quickly.*


----------



## crazelion

I have cash out for quickreward 3 times in three weeks.

Man I really doing good swagbucks with amazon gift cards.  that is paying for Christmas this year.

Off try readbud.

I will report how doing on irazoo and zoombucks.


----------



## *Meagan*

jgraney106 said:


> *I'm like Meaghan, 95% of the QuickRewards surveys I don't qualify for, so I don't even try them anymore. I do still like QuickRewards alot though! So I only do the daily clicks, trivia, videos and shopping through them. So far I have just shy of $52.00, and I just cashed out with them for $150.00 in late spring/early summer for the trip we took in August. It's a good program , and it pays quickly.*



Im confused on how to do the clicks, trivia, videos etc on quickrewards?!


----------



## maggieusa

Has this ever happened to  anyone I do offers no only on one site there is a certain sponsor that pages will not load so I cannot do them I have not be bannned but the site owner does not not whats going on he thinks they blocked my username from doing this offers is that possible and he suggests I change my username. Any advice no I don''t have any spyware or virus and have not downloaded anything. 

Thanks


----------



## mom2mickeyfan

I am hoping someone can help me out.  I am using Quick Rewards and really want to add SimpleGPT.  My problem is I am scared I am going to repeat something and get banned.  I decided I would only do surveys on Quick Rewards and I don't seem to find many clicks there...although I really don't know what alot is since I just started using the site.  Exactly how do you know which ones are okay to click.  Some of the ones I click on Quick Rewards just say recipes or lottery and I don't know what website these and going to.  I can use any help anyone has to offer.  I have only been using Quick Rewards for a week and I am up to $10 so far.

TIA!!


----------



## crazelion

mom2mickeyfan said:


> I am hoping someone can help me out.  I am using Quick Rewards and really want to add SimpleGPT.  My problem is I am scared I am going to repeat something and get banned.  I decided I would only do surveys on Quick Rewards and I don't seem to find many clicks there...although I really don't know what alot is since I just started using the site.  Exactly how do you know which ones are okay to click.  Some of the ones I click on Quick Rewards just say recipes or lottery and I don't know what website these and going to.  I can use any help anyone has to offer.  I have only been using Quick Rewards for a week and I am up to $10 so far.
> 
> TIA!!



I do quickrewards for clicks and surveys.  I only do a little bit on simplegpt. I don't offers on quickrewards at all.  Just surveys, clicks, triva, etc.  I love because I don't have make 10 billion email address.  Then nothing credits at all if nothing credits at all.


----------



## pigninnie

readbud it the only on i am really getting anything out of.


----------



## deezeealum

pigninnie said:


> readbud it the only on i am really getting anything out of.



I just strated readbud today and was wondering how you cash out and what excatly do you get?  gift cards, cash?  It also doesn't seem to show where I can cash out. Is that because I am not at the $50 minimum yet?  I can't wait for it to help our Mad Mickey Spending Money!


----------



## *Meagan*

You need a minimum of $50 to cash out. It shows your total at the top of the page. And they put money into your paypal account!


----------



## deezeealum

*Meagan* said:


> You need a minimum of $50 to cash out. It shows your total at the top of the page. And they put money into your paypal account!



Meagan, Thanks!!!!  WE could all use extra MIckey Money!!!!


----------



## *Meagan*

Your welcome!

Me too!  

I signed up for readbud on October 12th and its the 17th and I have already earned over $6!! Totally worth it and very easy to do!


----------



## jgraney106

I also just started Readbud a few days ago, and was wondering if anyone has gotten paid with them yet? It just seems so easy and too good to be true. I always wonder if I will get close to a payout and have the program shut down before I can get a payout.


----------



## *Meagan*

jgraney106 said:


> I also just started Readbud a few days ago, and was wondering if anyone has gotten paid with them yet? It just seems so easy and too good to be true. I always wonder if I will get close to a payout and have the program shut down before I can get a payout.



holy moly.. that is my exact thought!!!! THe site will **** down.. or the day before pay out.. Ooops the site is down and gone and my time is wasted!
Im hoping not!!!!


----------



## livndisney

I read some threads on another board where people are having "issues" getting paid by Readbud.


You can google Readbud scam and do your own research.


.


----------



## *Meagan*

Well I have seen both yes people have been paid out.. and then no people have not been paid out! Oy!

Im getting soo bored with quickrewards. OMG lol.. once a survey is done with I feel like wow I just finished a really boring/hard test! LoL. oh well!


----------



## crazelion

*Meagan* said:


> Well I have seen both yes people have been paid out.. and then no people have not been paid out! Oy!
> 
> Im getting soo bored with quickrewards. OMG lol.. once a survey is done with I feel like wow I just finished a really boring/hard test! LoL. oh well!



That is so true.  Those survey on quickrewards is long sucks.  I just finish one my self and took 30 minutes to complete.


----------



## goofy's_gurl

You guys are lucky to qualify for surveys on there. I never do.. I only really got a 1.59 i believe in QR account, but then again I never go on there. I do inboxdollars, I got 27.68 almost there  Hopefully I can get to 30 before the end of this month  But then one that I am in love with right now is swagbucks!!! Thats the place to be at an on there fan page on FB. I love it. I started on October 6 really didnt start doing it til two days ago and I already got 220 swagbucks on there for just doing everyday things. Not to mention i got a free $5 office max giftcard today  I'll keep everyone posted on how im doing.


----------



## Disneyfn420

Does swagbucks have a lot of offers simplegpt and the others don't? What kind of everyday things are you doing to make $220 so quickly? I don't belong to swag so not sure how it works. And do you only buy stuff from their store or can you get gift cards, paypal?




goofy's_gurl said:


> You guys are lucky to qualify for surveys on there. I never do.. I only really got a 1.59 i believe in QR account, but then again I never go on there. I do inboxdollars, I got 27.68 almost there  Hopefully I can get to 30 before the end of this month  But then one that I am in love with right now is swagbucks!!! Thats the place to be at an on there fan page on FB. I love it. I started on October 6 really didnt start doing it til two days ago and I already got 220 swagbucks on there for just doing everyday things. Not to mention i got a free $5 office max giftcard today  I'll keep everyone posted on how im doing.


----------



## jgraney106

*I don't think the poster was saying she got $220 in redemptions.( at least that's not how I understood it) She got 220 swagbucks collected  so far. Swagbucks convert to other things like gift cards and paypal cash. I think the exchange rate is 700 swagbucks are equal to $5.00 in paypal cash.*


----------



## Disneyfn420

Thanks for the clarification. I've never used swag. I went on the site quickly but haven't decided if I want to join. If it's the same sign ups as the other sites, I cna't do them anyway, so might as well stick with the sites I use. 



jgraney106 said:


> *I don't think the poster was saying she got $220 in redemptions.( at least that's not how I understood it) She got 220 swagbucks collected  so far. Swagbucks convert to other things like gift cards and paypal cash. I think the exchange rate is 700 swagbucks are equal to $5.00 in paypal cash.*


----------



## jgraney106

*Swagbucks is a downloadable search engine that gives you "swagbucks" when you do your searching on the internet. It's like using google or yahoo, only they give you "swagbucks " for your searches through them. The "swagbucks" can be redeemed for stuff like gift cards and paypal cash. They don't have specific sites you need to go to , to collect "swagbucks". It's just the normal things you would search for on another search engine. So there shouldn't be a problem with the other programs you do.*


----------



## goofy's_gurl

Disneyfn420 said:


> Does swagbucks have a lot of offers simplegpt and the others don't? What kind of everyday things are you doing to make $220 so quickly? I don't belong to swag so not sure how it works. And do you only buy stuff from their store or can you get gift cards, paypal?



sorry for the confusion. Its 220 swagbucks, where you can redeem for giftcards. All you need is 450 to get a $5 amazon giftcard. Its so easy to make it over there. I got about 40 now an I only been on for an hour. At this rate ill be with a lot of amazon cards. You get swag bucks for watching videos getting swag codes, surveys, searching an other offers.


----------



## Disneyfn420

I have been reading alot about readbud.com the last few days. I have about $10 on it so far but read it is very hard to get paid.Then today I seemed to have DL a virus from clicking on one of the links. I think I'm done with readbud. Anyone else have issues? Did anyone receive payment from them?

I may try swagbucks though.


----------



## njziggy

I did readbud for about 2 days & then quit. The money was great but, I got soooo much crap on my computer even with adaware and my norton running. To me it was just not worth all the hassle of trying to keep removing the spyware, malware & virus that I got from them. I will stick with the tried & true.


----------



## jenseib

goofy's_gurl said:


> sorry for the confusion. Its 220 swagbucks, where you can redeem for giftcards. All you need is 450 to get a $5 amazon giftcard. Its so easy to make it over there. I got about 40 now an I only been on for an hour. At this rate ill be with a lot of amazon cards. You get swag bucks for watching videos getting swag codes, surveys, searching an other offers.



What are you doing to get them that fast?


----------



## goofy's_gurl

jenseib said:


> What are you doing to get them that fast?



I do little things that i dont do on inboxdollars. I sign up for coupons, and other little things that just need your email address. I also did the profile surveys too. That can rack you up 50-60 swagbucks. Then searching the internet too. I usually receive 8-11 swag bucks every couple of searches. Which that is totallyl random. So i usually make around 30 or so swagbucks. Then dont forget they have swagbucks tv where you get usually 5 or so swagbucks for just watching tv with them. I say its quite easy to get them. I am up to about 320 now. I was just shy of making 100swagbucks yesterday. But today is mega friday or something like that so the search is on!!!!!


----------



## jenseib

goofy's_gurl said:


> I do little things that i dont do on inboxdollars. I sign up for coupons, and other little things that just need your email address. I also did the profile surveys too. That can rack you up 50-60 swagbucks. Then searching the internet too. I usually receive 8-11 swag bucks every couple of searches. Which that is totallyl random. So i usually make around 30 or so swagbucks. Then dont forget they have swagbucks tv where you get usually 5 or so swagbucks for just watching tv with them. I say its quite easy to get them. I am up to about 320 now. I was just shy of making 100swagbucks yesterday. But today is mega friday or something like that so the search is on!!!!!



Do you use the same email for everything you sign up for? I sign up for stuff, but alot never gets credited.


----------



## jenseib

Also how do you earn using swagbucks tv?


----------



## goofy's_gurl

jenseib said:


> Do you use the same email for everything you sign up for? I sign up for stuff, but alot never gets credited.



Yes, I use the same email for everything. I noticed that you guys use multiple emails. I get credited on just about everything.



jenseib said:


> Also how do you earn using swagbucks tv?



Swagbucks tv, is just about watching videos all the way through. An you usually earn 5-8 swagbucks just doing that every once an a while. Its completely random..

Also, for the last couple of days, TSG (the swag guy) has been putting swagcodes (codes for swagbucks) at the bottom of the title of the video 60 seconds in. But, its only for certain video. You get all the hints you need over on the FB page. Everyone is willing to help.


----------



## lamb616

I've had the best luck with Swagbucks. I started SB right after Xmas last year and have made about $470 in Amazon, $100 in Target, and $50 in Paypal.  

Next best for me is iRazoo.  When I had an active referral I was making a $5 Amazon card every 5-6 days.  But they maxed out so now it's only about every 10-12 days. 

Also, Let's Break Records -- payout is 2x/month (Paypal. I think they have Amazon too).  My goal is to have $10 each payout (that's the minimum) but for this weekend's payout I'm up to $23. 

Inboxdollars -  I think I started doing it April or May and cashed out in September so 5-6 months. I cashed out at $39 and supposed to be processed on 11/1.  

RewardPort - started in June, got enough for a $10 amazon card in September.  Haven't received it yet (they say 60 days). I will have enough for another $10 card by tomorrow.  

I should add, I took the summer off from most of the sites except Swagbucks.


----------



## jenseib

goofy's_gurl said:


> Yes, I use the same email for everything. I noticed that you guys use multiple emails. I get credited on just about everything.
> 
> 
> 
> Swagbucks tv, is just about watching videos all the way through. An you usually earn 5-8 swagbucks just doing that every once an a while. Its completely random..
> 
> Also, for the last couple of days, TSG (the swag guy) has been putting swagcodes (codes for swagbucks) at the bottom of the title of the video 60 seconds in. But, its only for certain video. You get all the hints you need over on the FB page. Everyone is willing to help.



Where is the code supposed t obe at? Is it the Victroia secrets one? I only get adds on the bottom


----------



## jenseib

lamb616 said:


> I've had the best luck with Swagbucks. I started SB right after Xmas last year and have made about $470 in Amazon, $100 in Target, and $50 in Paypal.
> 
> Next best for me is iRazoo.  When I had an active referral I was making a $5 Amazon card every 5-6 days.  But they maxed out so now it's only about every 10-12 days.
> 
> Also, Let's Break Records -- payout is 2x/month (Paypal. I think they have Amazon too).  My goal is to have $10 each payout (that's the minimum) but for this weekend's payout I'm up to $23.
> 
> Inboxdollars -  I think I started doing it April or May and cashed out in September so 5-6 months. I cashed out at $39 and supposed to be processed on 11/1.
> 
> RewardPort - started in June, got enough for a $10 amazon card in September.  Haven't received it yet (they say 60 days). I will have enough for another $10 card by tomorrow.
> 
> I should add, I took the summer off from most of the sites except Swagbucks.



I did irazzo and didn;t care for it. It took over 2 months to get my amazon e cards


----------



## lamb616

you mean it took over 2 months to receive once you ordered them? I've never had that problem.  They say you'll get it in 30 days but i've been getting them pretty much around day 35


----------



## goofy's_gurl

jenseib said:


> Where is the code supposed t obe at? Is it the Victroia secrets one? I only get adds on the bottom



theres four of them out right now. They will be a buncha letters an numbers under the title of the video..

I just got back on an got them all. An i just cashed out for my $5 amazon card. An have 15 left!


----------



## jenseib

lamb616 said:


> you mean it took over 2 months to receive once you ordered them? I've never had that problem.  They say you'll get it in 30 days but i've been getting them pretty much around day 35



yes. I ordered it early in Jan and never got it till late March.


----------



## goofy's_gurl

Finally, cashed out for 27.01 for inboxdollars. Been doing that since the beginning of August!


----------



## jenseib

goofy's_gurl said:


> Finally, cashed out for 27.01 for inboxdollars. Been doing that since the beginning of August!



Thats fast for inbox. It takes me a year or more to get enough to cash out


----------



## jgraney106

goofy's_gurl said:


> Finally, cashed out for 27.01 for inboxdollars. Been doing that since the beginning of August!



*I thought the cashout for inboxdollars was $30 ? Do you do sendearnings too? I do , it's exactly the same, and they pay too.*


----------



## jenseib

jgraney106 said:


> *I thought the cashout for inboxdollars was $30 ? Do you do sendearnings too? I do , it's exactly the same, and they pay too.*



It is, but there is a $3 fee to cash out


----------



## goofy's_gurl

Curse the three dollar fee. But luckily I should be getting it in the new year!


----------



## threvester

i have been doing epollsurveys.com and e-rewards for a couple years now..epoll gives gift cards for target, best buy, olive garden and many other places...e-rewards gives gift cards for gamestop, borders as well as airline miles...never had a problem redeeming..usually get around $100 ayear from each just doing a survey here and there


----------



## LuvSulley

I have a question, can you combine multiple Disney gift cards into one? If yes, how? I'm just wondering how everyone handles getting numerous $25, $50, etc. gift cards.


----------



## goofy's_gurl

LuvSulley said:


> I have a question, can you combine multiple Disney gift cards into one? If yes, how? I'm just wondering how everyone handles getting numerous $25, $50, etc. gift cards.



People usually get $25 or $50 gift cards because that's what they cash out for. Look around on the sites that you do an see what increments of gift cards they offer.


----------



## cari12

You could do the Paypal cashout and then you have cash to use on whatever you want for the trip and do not have to worry about having a stack of gift cards.


----------



## goofy's_gurl

I am so excited! I just got my second amazon gift card today! Yay! I am 80 SBs away from the third one! Im on a roll


----------



## HARVEYSGIRL

I leave for Disney in a day and a half! I am embarressing my husband by paying for deluxe dining and season passes with $25 gift cards that I have earned.  I have a huge bag full of them. It will take them forever to ring me up. lol. I am also paying for our fuel with Shell gas cards that I have earned! I can't wait! Have a Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## jenseib

HARVEYSGIRL said:


> I leave for Disney in a day and a half! I am embarressing my husband by paying for deluxe dining and season passes with $25 gift cards that I have earned.  I have a huge bag full of them. It will take them forever to ring me up. lol. I am also paying for our fuel with Shell gas cards that I have earned! I can't wait! Have a Merry Christmas everyone!



Thats great! If you have a Disney store near you you can buy 1 or 2 larger demonination cards with your $25 ones to make it easier if you want.


----------



## crazelion

HARVEYSGIRL said:


> I leave for Disney in a day and a half! I am embarressing my husband by paying for deluxe dining and season passes with $25 gift cards that I have earned.  I have a huge bag full of them. It will take them forever to ring me up. lol. I am also paying for our fuel with Shell gas cards that I have earned! I can't wait! Have a Merry Christmas everyone!



Great job.  I have great time at WDW.

Thank you so much for starting this thread.  It have paid for so many things.  I am paying for my Bush Gardens Tampa with rewards.


----------



## Smiling Tink

WOW! I have read every post in this thread and while reading it I thought I knew where to start then things would change for you all later on in the posts. So now I'm not sure where to start.

I've been doing Swagbucks for a couple of months now, but not regularly, I only have 661 SB. I need to push it more now for sure!

About to make my Google VM.

Question for you pros: Are the Swagbucks surveys the same as the surveys in Simple or QR? I don't want to get in trouble doing the same ones on different sites.

I want to take this slow, so I am signing up for one then do another later when I get the hang of it. I just need to decide if I want to start with Simple or QR. I'm going to check out FairyTaleTreasures, but not sign up yet, since I haven't seen anyone talk about them much recently.

Thank in advance for your help!


----------



## jenseib

Smiling Tink said:


> WOW! I have read every post in this thread and while reading it I thought I knew where to start then things would change for you all later on in the posts. So now I'm not sure where to start.
> 
> I've been doing Swagbucks for a couple of months now, but not regularly, I only have 661 SB. I need to push it more now for sure!
> 
> About to make my Google VM.
> 
> Question for you pros: Are the Swagbucks surveys the same as the surveys in Simple or QR? I don't want to get in trouble doing the same ones on different sites.
> 
> I want to take this slow, so I am signing up for one then do another later when I get the hang of it. I just need to decide if I want to start with Simple or QR. I'm going to check out FairyTaleTreasures, but not sign up yet, since I haven't seen anyone talk about them much recently.
> 
> Thank in advance for your help!



I'm still doing fairytale treasures. But all the sites pretty much have about the same offers and surveys.


----------



## Smiling Tink

Thanks, I didn't want to waste my time looking up FTT if no one was satisfied with it.


----------



## crazelion

Smiling Tink said:


> WOW! I have read every post in this thread and while reading it I thought I knew where to start then things would change for you all later on in the posts. So now I'm not sure where to start.
> 
> I've been doing Swagbucks for a couple of months now, but not regularly, I only have 661 SB. I need to push it more now for sure!
> 
> About to make my Google VM.
> 
> Question for you pros: Are the Swagbucks surveys the same as the surveys in Simple or QR? I don't want to get in trouble doing the same ones on different sites.
> 
> I want to take this slow, so I am signing up for one then do another later when I get the hang of it. I just need to decide if I want to start with Simple or QR. I'm going to check out FairyTaleTreasures, but not sign up yet, since I haven't seen anyone talk about them much recently.
> 
> Thank in advance for your help!



I am yes that surveys on swagbucks is the same on simplegpt and quickrewards.net .

I do my surveys on quickrewards.net because if don't quaility for a survey at least do 25 points for just trying.

I do simplegpt when I have a lot time on my hands.  I like now that have two weeks off for the Christmas holidays until go back to work in January.  Work at daycare as cook. I have made pretty money.  Okay it not lot but has paid for going to cheap movie theater with the kids.


----------



## crazelion

Hi all,

I am checking in say that zoombucks have paid me the 20.00 dollar gift card.  I already order another one.

What's zoombucks it just like swagbucks it a search win site.

I like swagbucks better.


----------



## Smiling Tink

for the clarity about the surveys, crazelion!


----------



## KAA1972

I had never heard of QR before this thread but I signed up about a week before Christmas and I just cashed out 130.00 into my Paypal.  I cashed out last night and the money was in my Paypal by lunch today.   Granted, I won't be earning this much every three weeks but I had not done any of my Christmas shopping and so I used the links from QR to earn cash back.  All of the stores offered free shipping for Christmas AND I saved 9% in taxes by shopping online and I also saved my SANITY by staying out of the stores!   

I LOVE QR!!!


----------



## Smiling Tink

Wow that's a lot of easy cash you made there! QR is the one I decided to start with. I'll sign up sometime this weekend when I have the time.


----------



## crazelion

Smiling Tink said:


> for the clarity about the surveys, crazelion!



Welcome


----------



## paape04

I too just signed up for QR. Read through many of the pages of posts here...but still very confused on how to get credit for any of the surveys without purchasing anything.


----------



## jenseib

paape04 said:


> I too just signed up for QR. Read through many of the pages of posts here...but still very confused on how to get credit for any of the surveys without purchasing anything.



I find QR EXTREMELY confusing. I don't even bother with that site myself.


----------



## crazelion

paape04 said:


> I too just signed up for QR. Read through many of the pages of posts here...but still very confused on how to get credit for any of the surveys without purchasing anything.



They send through email that sign up with.  When do on survey and go all through that one and they tell there no more surverys.  Then time to delate that email.  After that close what ever broswer and use ccleaner.  

Example open email
Survey Email 0.60 cents do that survey until it says t hat don't quality for anymore of those.  Than delate that email.

close broswer and use ccleaner to clear cookies

Go the email address
Go open another email for quickrewards.net 80. cent do that survey until tells do don't quality no more delate email

close broswer and use again ccleaner again

That is how do survey on quickrwards.net . Now I don't do surveys on the survey page.  

If have anymore question post them and I try answer them.  Look like only actually like quickrwards.net .

Right now survey is slow on quickrwards.net . I do really good on there.  I love those walmart gift cards.


----------



## crazelion

Is anyone doing bing rewards program.  Where have install bing on IE.  Of course use the program to download so get points too. LOL

I have and cash out for my first Amazon gift card couple weeks ago.  I am close to cashing out again for another amazon gift card.  You only allow 3 five dollars amazon cards account.

Really simple to use to.

I have start saving up amazon gift cards my TV is trying to go by by so time for a new tV.


----------



## disneydreamin247

I love QR. I used to do SR but had problems with not getting credit for lots of things. I find the customer service at QR to be exceptional. I also just saw that the website I'm buying my diaper bag from has 8% cash back. That's $22.24 alone!!!


----------



## queenbetsey

yes i would love a link to quickrewards and anyother site that kicks down disney dollars especially if it would help the person who referred me like some survey sites do.  please send them along


----------



## disneydreamin247

I've been having great success with surveys this week. I've made 22.14 and only had one shopping order credit for 1.56. Hopefully the luck holds up! I need those extra $$$ for Disney.


----------



## crazelion

Just cash out for another 5 dollar amazon gift card from bing rewards today.


----------



## disneydreamin247

I can't use bing because I have a Mac. I liked the old bing program a lot. They always had crazy high cash back.


----------



## DiZBrad11

I just joined QR and I was wondering what the quick points are? I found this offer for bing that gives 2400 quick points and I have no idea what those are. lol!

what is the fastest way to get the most cash out of this website?


----------



## crazelion

DiZBrad11 said:


> I just joined QR and I was wondering what the quick points are? I found this offer for bing that gives 2400 quick points and I have no idea what those are. lol!
> 
> what is the fastest way to get the most cash out of this website?



I cash out I would use paypal.  What quickpoints is for.  Everytime reach 100 points turns into 0.01 cent that goes into cash total does that makes sense.

What those is on the gambit wall as called them. I don't do offers on quickrewards.net.  I only do surveys and clicks on there.  Everytime I hit 10.00 dollars i cash for Wal-mart gift card.  I use paypal the money would gone in a heart beat.


----------



## crazelion

I have recieve a check from clixsense.com and was quick.  I cash out last week and I got the check this week.  I probably got the check Monday.  I was not going to the mailbox with 9 inches of snow the ground.  Almost slip today because it has not melt.

We is warm up.  I am tired of snow.  I feel like live up north. I want my nice warm weather back.


----------



## DiZBrad11

crazelion said:


> I cash out I would use paypal.  What quickpoints is for.  Everytime reach 100 points turns into 0.01 cent that goes into cash total does that makes sense.
> 
> What those is on the gambit wall as called them. I don't do offers on quickrewards.net.  I only do surveys and clicks on there.  Everytime I hit 10.00 dollars i cash for Wal-mart gift card.  I use paypal the money would gone in a heart beat.



I am not sure but I was thinking that I could send the cash to my paypal account and then use the cash there to pay for my purchases on ebay. which I would inturn make more money and more points. 

the only thing I don't like about the surveys is that they take forever!!! and usually only give $.60-$1.00 and a lot of times dont qualify more than I do!


----------



## Trixieplus2

So umm noob here can someone explain this stuff to me?


----------



## DiZBrad11

something else I saw was that I went shopping on ebay and then I read the details on the rewards stuff. I have to send them an email with the confirmation but I have no idea what email I have to send it to?


----------



## disneydreamin247

DiZBrad11 said:


> I am not sure but I was thinking that I could send the cash to my paypal account and then use the cash there to pay for my purchases on ebay. which I would inturn make more money and more points.
> 
> the only thing I don't like about the surveys is that they take forever!!! and usually only give $.60-$1.00 and a lot of times dont qualify more than I do!



Some of them are long, but I've also gotten ones that took less than 5 minutes. Some have even been 3 questions. And if you take enough you qualify for the elite survey bonus which is tiered based on how many you complete. You can earn up to an extra $20 per quarter from that.



DiZBrad11 said:


> something else I saw was that I went shopping on ebay and then I read the details on the rewards stuff. I have to send them an email with the confirmation but I have no idea what email I have to send it to?



You don't have to email the confirmation. If you look at the bottom there's a note that says there's no need to and that it will automatically credit in 3-7 days. If you haven't received credit after 7 days then email support@quickrewards.net and they'll look into it for you.


----------



## Cant wait for Disney

i have been doing qr for a month and loving it. however, i read from here about cleaning cookies so i did that it seems like ever since, my survey rewards arent posting. i've done like 8 since friday and no rewards have posted. any ideas?! thanks!!


----------



## crazelion

Cant wait for Disney said:


> i have been doing qr for a month and loving it. however, i read from here about cleaning cookies so i did that it seems like ever since, my survey rewards arent posting. i've done like 8 since friday and no rewards have posted. any ideas?! thanks!!



They is having a problem with creditor thingie not working again. It post it the blog that should be working by Monday.  I would give to Tuesday since Monday is a holiday.

I have 9.00 waiting on to credit then time cash out for another walmart gift card


----------



## crazelion

Trixieplus2 said:


> So umm noob here can someone explain this stuff to me?



Okay do want know about all the programs work or one particular.  This thread have a lot excellent info in it that good place to start.


----------



## Cant wait for Disney

thanks crazelion, that is good to hear! i was getting so frustrated, i'm glad to know it isnt just me! i guess the bright side is, our money will jump up big overnight haha!


----------



## Cant wait for Disney

oh, crazelion..one more question! do you know if the disney gift cards from qr are useable in the parks? how about at a hotel desk to put towards the dining plan?


----------



## disneydreamin247

Cant wait for Disney said:


> oh, crazelion..one more question! do you know if the disney gift cards from qr are useable in the parks? how about at a hotel desk to put towards the dining plan?



You can use them in any Disney park, restaurant, hotel, store, etc. The dining plan does need to be booked and paid for before hand, just so you know. You can even use a gift card when you call CRO.


----------



## Cant wait for Disney

thanks disneydreamin! you're right, i was thinking of how we have til 48 hours before arrival with DVC to put the plan on. thanks for the info!


----------



## disneydreamin247

Cant wait for Disney said:


> thanks disneydreamin! you're right, i was thinking of how we have til 48 hours before arrival with DVC to put the plan on. thanks for the info!



No problem  I know they're now requiring payment at time of adding it on instead of upon check in, as they used to allow.

BTW I had 2 surveys from Friday credit this afternoon, but nothing else yet. Just a heads up!


----------



## aiterry

Thanks!


----------



## Cant wait for Disney

everything backed up just posted this morning! hooray! i just cashed out for my first disney gift card
i love quick rewards and am so happy i found this forum and started earning!


----------



## Trixieplus2

crazelion said:


> Okay do want know about all the programs work or one particular.  This thread have a lot excellent info in it that good place to start.



I tried to start at the beginning of the thread but didn't know what to look for 
are there some that give you actual Disney gift cards ? 
How do I get a pay pal? 
Is it safe?

What about Walmart or Target cards?


----------



## crazelion

Trixieplus2 said:


> I tried to start at the beginning of the thread but didn't know what to look for
> are there some that give you actual Disney gift cards ?
> How do I get a pay pal?
> Is it safe?
> 
> What about Walmart or Target cards?



I know quickrewards.net have target, walmart disney cards and paypal.

I am not a expert on paypal and ask ten thousand paypal questions which is in this thread.  I think paypal is fine if don't link main bank account to.  I have free checking account that has very little money it at all.  It use only for my paypal earning.  It about safe as get.

simplegpt - I know offer walmart and amazon cards in the surf shop.  But never did use the shop. I use paypal

clixsense - now is easy pie.  It takes a long time to earn the 10.00 dollars.  But they will send check.  I just cash out know legimate.

zoombucks - walmart, target, amazon that all remember

swagbucks - I think has target, maybe dinsey gift cards not sure, amazon

mypoints.com - have all kinds of gift cards too many to name

irazoo - have amazon gift cards, cameras, ipod touch, that is slow earn

I am amazon gift card fool.  Because amazon have lot what want. I am save up for a LCD TV at the moment.


----------



## crazelion

disneydreamin247 said:


> You can use them in any Disney park, restaurant, hotel, store, etc. The dining plan does need to be booked and paid for before hand, just so you know. You can even use a gift card when you call CRO.



Thanks for explaining that one.  I was not sure of the answer.


----------



## Trixieplus2

crazelion said:


> I know quickrewards.net have target, walmart disney cards and paypal.
> 
> I am not a expert on paypal and ask ten thousand paypal questions which is in this thread.  I think paypal is fine if don't link main bank account to.  I have free checking account that has very little money it at all.  It use only for my paypal earning.  It about safe as get.
> 
> simplegpt - I know offer walmart and amazon cards in the surf shop.  But never did use the shop. I use paypal
> 
> clixsense - now is easy pie.  It takes a long time to earn the 10.00 dollars.  But they will send check.  I just cash out know legimate.
> 
> zoombucks - walmart, target, amazon that all remember
> 
> swagbucks - I think has target, maybe dinsey gift cards not sure, amazon
> 
> mypoints.com - have all kinds of gift cards too many to name
> 
> irazoo - have amazon gift cards, cameras, ipod touch, that is slow earn
> 
> I am amazon gift card fool.  Because amazon have lot what want. I am save up for a LCD TV at the moment.



Thank you!


----------



## crazelion

Trixieplus2 said:


> Thank you!



welcome


----------



## disneydreamin247

crazelion said:


> Thanks for explaining that one.  I was not sure of the answer.



No problem


----------



## cab0ad

a couple of questions to a semi-newbie to quick rewards. 

1.  how long does it take to get your gift card after ordering it?  I ordered one on the 13th of this month and I have heard NOTHING about it.  not even a confirmation email.  how do you KNOW your order went through and it is being shipped?

2.  what is the "elite" status doing for you if you earn it?  do you get more surveys or something??


----------



## disneydreamin247

cab0ad said:


> a couple of questions to a semi-newbie to quick rewards.
> 
> 1.  how long does it take to get your gift card after ordering it?  I ordered one on the 13th of this month and I have heard NOTHING about it.  not even a confirmation email.  how do you KNOW your order went through and it is being shipped?
> 
> 2.  what is the "elite" status doing for you if you earn it?  do you get more surveys or something??



Elite status earns you a tiered bonus on shopping orders if you have more than 5 of them, a tiered survey bonus for completing 75 or more surveys, and double tokens for earning over $25 in the quarter.


----------



## crazelion

cab0ad said:


> a couple of questions to a semi-newbie to quick rewards.
> 
> 1.  how long does it take to get your gift card after ordering it?  I ordered one on the 13th of this month and I have heard NOTHING about it.  not even a confirmation email.  how do you KNOW your order went through and it is being shipped?
> 
> 2.  what is the "elite" status doing for you if you earn it?  do you get more surveys or something??



 It usually take less 10 days to two weeks.  They is pretty fast at mail them out.

I know that don't send confirmation email at all after checkout for a reward.

Elite status is usually when done 75 surveys in a quarter and get 20.00 bonus. Right now suppose that is giving extra money on surveys right now.


----------



## disneydreamin247

I am SO excited that I am only 9 surveys away from reaching elite status for the quarter! I'm well on my way to at least a $10 bonus.

Has anyone else not gotten the survey emails from QR for today?


----------



## suerob

I am new to QuickRewards and had a question about surveys.  If I don't qualify, should I go on to try for another one or close it out?  I am not sure if I will get credit if I continue on to try for another survey.


----------



## disneydreamin247

suerob said:


> I am new to QuickRewards and had a question about surveys.  If I don't qualify, should I go on to try for another one or close it out?  I am not sure if I will get credit if I continue on to try for another survey.



Keep trying until either you qualify or it tells you there are none available that you qualify for. At the point you will either complete it, or close it out. You will get credit if you keep trying until you qualify for one.


----------



## crazelion

disneydreamin247 said:


> I am SO excited that I am only 9 surveys away from reaching elite status for the quarter! I'm well on my way to at least a $10 bonus.
> 
> Has anyone else not gotten the survey emails from QR for today?



Yes I did.  I think they was only 3.


----------



## disneydreamin247

That's all I had gotten too, but around 12:30 in the afternoon I got the rest of them. I only qualified for 2 surveys today though.


----------



## cab0ad

I have hit elite status but I got no bonus of any type.  What kind of bonus should i be getting?  how do I get it?  do i have to email them and ask for the bonus?  or is it computer controlled?


----------



## disneydreamin247

cab0ad said:


> I have hit elite status but I got no bonus of any type.  What kind of bonus should i be getting?  how do I get it?  do i have to email them and ask for the bonus?  or is it computer controlled?



survey bonus

shopping bonus


----------



## suerob

I am new to QR and have been doing surveys and sign-ups for about a week now but still have only 3 credits and like 1500 tokens.  Why am I not earning anything?  What am I doing wrong?


----------



## disneydreamin247

suerob said:


> I am new to QR and have been doing surveys and sign-ups for about a week now but still have only 3 credits and like 1500 tokens.  Why am I not earning anything?  What am I doing wrong?



Is everything that you're doing crediting? Are you trying to do every survey that they email you and clearing cookies between each one?


----------



## suerob

I try to do everything possible to earn money and have completed many surveys but I'm confused about the cookie thing.  I need to enable cookies but then I need to delete them?  Should I clear out my cookies after every survey?


----------



## disneydreamin247

Yes, definitely clear cookies after each survey. Also what browser are you using? I've found Firefox, Chrome, and Safari work best.


----------



## cab0ad

disneydreamin247 said:


> survey bonus
> 
> shopping bonus



Disneydreamin,

Thanks so much for answering all of these faq's for us!  I have a hard time finding answers on their site.  I wish it were more clear.  I've never seen these 2 links!  I've already done more than 75 surveys! I've done 107! I put in a help ticket to be upgraded to an elite member.  So they will pay the bonus you earn after a quarter?  So I assume the next quarter ends in March?  Will they automatically give you what you earn or do you have to request it?  

THANKS SO MUCH FOR HELPING ME OUT!


----------



## disneydreamin247

cab0ad said:


> Disneydreamin,
> 
> Thanks so much for answering all of these faq's for us!  I have a hard time finding answers on their site.  I wish it were more clear.  I've never seen these 2 links!  I've already done more than 75 surveys! I've done 107! I put in a help ticket to be upgraded to an elite member.  So they will pay the bonus you earn after a quarter?  So I assume the next quarter ends in March?  Will they automatically give you what you earn or do you have to request it?
> 
> THANKS SO MUCH FOR HELPING ME OUT!



Yes, this quarter ends 3/31, so on 4/1 you can email for your survey and shopping bonuses, and your token doubling. You have to request your bonuses since their system isn't yet capable of automatically issuing them. I've never had a problem collecting any of my bonuses. 

No need for thanks! Anything for a DISer  Isn't FREE Disney money the greatest thing EVER? lol Thanks to QR I was able to book the Poly for our September trip since we'll have enough spending money from QR alone, let alone Disney Visa rewards.


----------



## Cant wait for Disney

cab0ad said:


> a couple of questions to a semi-newbie to quick rewards.
> 
> 1.  how long does it take to get your gift card after ordering it?  I ordered one on the 13th of this month and I have heard NOTHING about it.  not even a confirmation email.  how do you KNOW your order went through and it is being shipped?
> 
> 2.  what is the "elite" status doing for you if you earn it?  do you get more surveys or something??



did your card ever show? i cashed out on the 17th and got mine yesterday so it took 8 days. Dont know if that is helpful to you or not, but i hope it gets to you soon!


----------



## Cant wait for Disney

ok, happy dance , i just cashed out my second disney card!! thank you QR for $50 in less than a month!! I should have a nice little nest egg by the time our June trip rolls around! 
Now what to spend it on...snacks...a new mug..christmas ornaments?!! The possibilities!!


----------



## disneydreamin247

Cant wait for Disney said:


> ok, happy dance , i just cashed out my second disney card!! thank you QR for $50 in less than a month!! I should have a nice little nest egg by the time our June trip rolls around!
> Now what to spend it on...snacks...a new mug..christmas ornaments?!! The possibilities!!



I'm hoping to have $100 by the end of the month that I can cash out for and put in our high yield savings that we use as our vacation fund. I like earning interest on our free money  and then we can use it for airfare and such.


----------



## Cant wait for Disney

thats great disneydreamin! from what i see in your sig, you will be hittin the world with a child and a 7 month old! you go!!


----------



## disneydreamin247

Cant wait for Disney said:


> thats great disneydreamin! from what i see in your sig, you will be hittin the world with a child and a 7 month old! you go!!



Thanks! I've taken DS a few times solo, now I'm throwing another one into the mix. I say if you can handle one then what's one more?


----------



## hippsmom

Do you recommend cashing out after earning a certain amount?  I was considering letting my balance continue to build until I know I have a trip planned?

Also, I haven't been clearing cookies and have no problem with getting credit for the surveys I complete.  Should I clear anyway, and if so, how is that done?

How do you check the number of surveys you have completed or if you have made it to elite status?

Thanks so much.  I found this QR from this thread and am very excited about what I have managed to earn so far!


----------



## disneydreamin247

hippsmom said:


> Do you recommend cashing out after earning a certain amount?  I was considering letting my balance continue to build until I know I have a trip planned?
> 
> Also, I haven't been clearing cookies and have no problem with getting credit for the surveys I complete.  Should I clear anyway, and if so, how is that done?
> 
> How do you check the number of surveys you have completed or if you have made it to elite status?
> 
> Thanks so much.  I found this QR from this thread and am very excited about what I have managed to earn so far!



Clearing cookies depends on which browser you use. 

As for cashing out after a certain amount, that really is up to you. I have been a member for over 2 years and have had NO problems with getting my money when I cash out. It's all what you feel most comfortable with. 

If you go to MY Account and then click offer history there will be a status bar for how many surveys you've done and how many shopping orders.


----------



## Cant wait for Disney

hippsmom said:


> Do you recommend cashing out after earning a certain amount?  I was considering letting my balance continue to build until I know I have a trip planned?
> 
> Also, I haven't been clearing cookies and have no problem with getting credit for the surveys I complete.  Should I clear anyway, and if so, how is that done?
> 
> How do you check the number of surveys you have completed or if you have made it to elite status?
> 
> Thanks so much.  I found this QR from this thread and am very excited about what I have managed to earn so far!



i agree that if you want to just cash out money then it is probably just fine to let it build up until you're ready. However, if you want to do disney gift cards, the only choice is to get them for $25 denominations so i figure might as well just get one mailed out each time i hit that amount!


----------



## disneydreamin247

Cant wait for Disney said:


> i agree that if you want to just cash out money then it is probably just fine to let it build up until you're ready. However, if you want to do disney gift cards, the only choice is to get them for $25 denominations so i figure might as well just get one mailed out each time i hit that amount!



I was thinking this same thing after I posted


----------



## cab0ad

Cant wait for Disney said:


> did your card ever show? i cashed out on the 17th and got mine yesterday so it took 8 days. Dont know if that is helpful to you or not, but i hope it gets to you soon!



Yep, I've got 2 in the mail and one on the way!  heck, I was really thinking this was too good to be true!  I joined January 5 and have already cashed out for 3 cards!  It takes a LOT of time but its easy money!


----------



## disneygma11

cab0ad said:


> Yep, I've got 2 in the mail and one on the way!  heck, I was really thinking this was too good to be true!  I joined January 5 and have already cashed out for 3 cards!  It takes a LOT of time but its easy money!



I have signed up for this but can never figure it out. How many points does it take to get a Disney Gift Card? I do another Survey site and can do pretty good on it but it only offers cash via check and I would like to get the Disney Gift Cards. Any advice appreciated.


----------



## cab0ad

you have to earn $25 and then you can go to the cashout store and choose to cashout for them.  It took me a LONG time to get a hang of this site.  I only do as well as I am because of all of the great advice here!  don't give up...once you get the hang of it the money can really be easy to get.  just VERY time consuming!  I spend a few hours a day at it.  I just do it as I am watching tv at night with my kids.


----------



## disneydreamin247

It also helps to train all members of your house to remind you when they want to buy something so you can see if you get cash back first!  I get many phone calls from my mother while I'm at work.


----------



## hippsmom

I have been doing mostly the surveys but some of the daily clicks.  Just discovered the trivia and paid emails.  I am just kind of winging it.  Discovered the site here and have been trying to follow all the advice here.  I am definatley going to do the shopping whenever I have the need so I can get cash back.  I am sure I am missing other opportunities and I do not always qualify for the surveys but I like doing it but it is very time consuming.  

So thanks for all the good advice.


----------



## disneydreamin247

hippsmom said:


> I have been doing mostly the surveys but some of the daily clicks.  Just discovered the trivia and paid emails.  I am just kind of winging it.  Discovered the site here and have been trying to follow all the advice here.  I am definatley going to do the shopping whenever I have the need so I can get cash back.  I am sure I am missing other opportunities and I do not always qualify for the surveys but I like doing it but it is very time consuming.
> 
> So thanks for all the good advice.



Don't forget to email support at the end of each quarter if you qualify for elite so you can claim your bonuses


----------



## Cant wait for Disney

anyone else not qualifying for anything today? i cant get a survey to save my life and usually have at least one by now..they are all telling me i dont qualify before i can even try..so frustrating!!


----------



## cab0ad

I got the MyView survey, but that's it.  I can usually get at least 3 or 4 per day.  Its a bad day.

where is everyone going to read paid emails???


----------



## hippsmom

I have only qualified for 2 today.  At least one was the Greenfield one for $1

I was looking at shopping at Target but it says it is 2% back on books, music and media.  Is that all they give cash back on, does anyone know?

Thanks.


----------



## disneydreamin247

I've done pretty bad with surveys the past 2 days. I'm about to start trying now for today. Hopefully I will do better!

Target is 4.10% on everything else. You have to read the bottom.


----------



## disneydreamin247

Only one survey I did credited today


----------



## Cant wait for Disney

well at least i know it's not me then! i was thinking, did i do something wrong?!
but i got up today and again cant qualify for anything. only got one survey all day yesterday and so far today, nothing. I wonder if something is weird with QR and it needs fixed? The blog doesnt say anything.
I am way behind on my daily average now so i will have to work extra hard this week to make up


----------



## disneydreamin247

My other 3 did end up crediting right after midnight. Sometimes surveys dry up. Some days I can get 4, other I can only get 1. I need to get about 2 today and 2 tomorrow. To make my goal for the month.


----------



## hippsmom

Today was another bad day for me as far as qualifying for surveys.  Only got 1.  I just wish they wouldn't ask you so many questions before they tell you you don't qualify!


----------



## Cant wait for Disney

i'm sorry you're going through it too! i agree, i hate the ones that take you through 5 pages only to say sorry 
hopefully things will start picking up again..these last 2 days are not good for my goals


----------



## disneydreamin247

I didn't qualify for any surveys this morning and then my family surprised me with a baby shower this afternoon. I hope I get to try a couple more before I fall asleep because I'm so exhausted!


----------



## taramoz

Why do you clear cookies?  I have done sometimes but I cannot see what difference it makes, what am I missing?


----------



## cab0ad

Its in your tools pull down bar under internet options to delete cookies.

I feel so happy!  I got the $3 survey that was posted today.  I've never been qualified for a $3 survey!!!!   I was so sad earlier too because I couldn't get a Greenfield!  It is a good day!  

Question:  If I did the $3 survey today can I do it tomorrow too?  You can sometimes do the same ones several days in a row and still get paid but I've never qualified for one of these "extras" that aren't every day offers.


----------



## taramoz

cab0ad said:


> Its in your tools pull down bar under internet options to delete cookies.
> 
> .



Thanks, but why do you do it?  I cannot figure out what difference it makes, I must be missing something important.


----------



## disneydreamin247

Congrats on the $3 survey!  The last 2 targeted ones I got were 50 cents  but hey! It adds up to a buck right?! After my Greenfield survey credits tomorrow I will have made my $100 goal for the month (that's in my account not that I made this month. I started with $10.13 so I made $90).

clearing cookies has to do with surveys crediting. I find that if I don't clear them I don't get them to credit.


----------



## Cant wait for Disney

whoa congrats on the $100! That is a lot of hard work! I got the $3 today too 
I was so down about surveys the past two days with only qualifying for one a day..and then today i got 5!! things are looking up! 
Keep on trucking disers...it adds up!


----------



## disneydreamin247

Congrats on getting 5! I got 3 so I'm happy lol I've been in a funk myself.


----------



## disneydreamin247

Oh I'm so excited. I got the $3 survey too!  That's a whole Mickey bar!!!


----------



## Cant wait for Disney

you know it!
i'm using my qr cards to pay off the dining plan for hubby and I. To motivate myself i made a chart where i get to fill in a box with a disney picture each time i pay off a whole day. I'm a kid at heart i guess with a sticker chart haha! 
but there is something satisfying about filling in blank boxes, knowing you are reaching a goal!


----------



## cab0ad

I hope today is a good survey day!!!  I'm stuck at home in a blizzard right now so I have a lot of free time on my hands!  

Do you all keep track of your surveys to make sure they all credit?  How often do they NOT credit?  I have never kept track but I wonder if I'm getting paid for them all.  I don't know if it is worth the time to keep track of them somehow.  Or do you just trust the system?


----------



## Cant wait for Disney

i've randomly kept track a few days here and there, but never remember to do it consistently. as far as i can tell, everything credits. I cant remember being unsure at any point.


----------



## HARVEYSGIRL

I have been doing Inbox Dollars since September and have $47.29 in my account so far.


----------



## cglaura

taramoz said:


> Thanks, but why do you do it?  I cannot figure out what difference it makes, I must be missing something important.



Cookies are placed on your computer to denote the start of a survey, then the successful completion of a survey.

Sometimes, if you don't clear, a new survey you take will not register the end because it sees the last "ending" cookie and thinks you already received credit.

It depends on the type of survey and where it comes from.  I use Ccleaner, one click and it clears them all from IE and Firefox.

I always clear between all surveys and have missed maybe 5 credits in about 5 years.  However, if you are not clearing, and still receive credit just fine, then you don't need to worry about it


----------



## cab0ad

has anyone been credited for the $3.00 survey from yesterday?  I have not got it yet!  i know it says 3-7 days but I get nervous when it won't credit. most credit within 24 hours even if it says it takes a week!


----------



## amy-momofthree

cab0ad said:


> has anyone been credited for the $3.00 survey from yesterday?  I have not got it yet!  i know it says 3-7 days but I get nervous when it won't credit. most credit within 24 hours even if it says it takes a week!



I was wondering the same thing???? After I completed it, it said it should credit within a few hours?? Even though it says on there to allow 3-7 days.

A $3 credit is HUGE!!!!


----------



## amy-momofthree

disneydreamin247 said:


> Congrats on the $3 survey!  The last 2 targeted ones I got were 50 cents  but hey! It adds up to a buck right?! After my Greenfield survey credits tomorrow I will have made my $100 goal for the month (that's in my account not that I made this month. I started with $10.13 so I made $90).
> 
> clearing cookies has to do with surveys crediting. I find that if I don't clear them I don't get them to credit.





wow! $100 in a month!! How do you do it?  Is it all surverys or online shopping too?  I have been afraid to do anything but surverys.  I have made $50 since end of November and that is taking two weeks off at Christmas.  I hope to be picking up the pace to earn some money for an October trip


----------



## cab0ad

amy-momofthree said:


> I was wondering the same thing???? After I completed it, it said it should credit within a few hours?? Even though it says on there to allow 3-7 days.
> 
> A $3 credit is HUGE!!!!



was yours about online shopping sites?  mine was.  let me know when yours credits!  I'm going to stress about this until it credits!  there is a big difference between losing $3 and .60 if something doesn't credit!!


----------



## Cant wait for Disney

i didnt get mine yet either. i bet we're ok though, it did say 3-7 days so who knows! lets think positive! 
it will be so exciting to see that $3 jump when it comes!


----------



## amy-momofthree

Yes, it was! 

Just checked again, no credit.

I will wait a few days then email them if no credit.


----------



## disneydreamin247

Cant wait for Disney said:


> you know it!
> i'm using my qr cards to pay off the dining plan for hubby and I. To motivate myself i made a chart where i get to fill in a box with a disney picture each time i pay off a whole day. I'm a kid at heart i guess with a sticker chart haha!
> but there is something satisfying about filling in blank boxes, knowing you are reaching a goal!



lol I'm the same way! I write my new balance on my calendar each week. Since I splurged on our trip and sprung for 9 nights at the Poly, this is going to be the bulk of our spending cash. Every penny is needed!



cab0ad said:


> I hope today is a good survey day!!!  I'm stuck at home in a blizzard right now so I have a lot of free time on my hands!
> 
> Do you all keep track of your surveys to make sure they all credit?  How often do they NOT credit?  I have never kept track but I wonder if I'm getting paid for them all.  I don't know if it is worth the time to keep track of them somehow.  Or do you just trust the system?



I do keep track. I have a separate email folder that I named "Completed QR surveys" and every time I complete one I move the email to that folder until it credits. After it credits I delete it. Simple and efficient.  I had a survey not credit today, but I'm going to have to admit it was my fault because I didn't clear cookies between doing them. I should have known better.  80 cent lesson learned! I'm still just happy to be over the $100 mark AND eligible for the $10 bonus already!


----------



## cab0ad

How easy is the shopping credits?   I was gonna buy a vaacum and was thinking of getting it online at walmart.  Do you have any tips/advice for someone who has never used quickrewards to shop?  do you just take the link through quickrewards and then you are done?  do you have to somehow contact them afterwards to let them know you made a purchasee or is it automatic?  how long does it take to credit?


----------



## disneydreamin247

Just click through QR and shop as usual. As far as emailing a confirmation, there should be details on the QR page for the merchant. I ordered honeybells from Cushman's last night and it credited this afternoon. Sometimes thigns take a few days. It all depends on the merchant really.


----------



## taramoz

cglaura said:


> Cookies are placed on your computer to denote the start of a survey, then the successful completion of a survey.
> 
> Sometimes, if you don't clear, a new survey you take will not register the end because it sees the last "ending" cookie and thinks you already received credit.
> 
> It depends on the type of survey and where it comes from.  I use Ccleaner, one click and it clears them all from IE and Firefox.
> 
> I always clear between all surveys and have missed maybe 5 credits in about 5 years.  However, if you are not clearing, and still receive credit just fine, then you don't need to worry about it



Thanks for this, it is helpful!


----------



## Cant wait for Disney

still waiting on the $3...anyone get theirs yet?
i know, i know, i said not to worry haha!


----------



## hippsmom

Still no $3 credit for me either.  I guess we just have to be patient!!


----------



## disneydreamin247

It says 3-7 days. I'd give it till next Monday.


----------



## Cant wait for Disney

also, ive never had to clear cookies with my internet explorer, but i just started using google chrome. anyone else use this and do you need to clear?


----------



## disneydreamin247

amy-momofthree said:


> wow! $100 in a month!! How do you do it?  Is it all surverys or online shopping too?  I have been afraid to do anything but surverys.  I have made $50 since end of November and that is taking two weeks off at Christmas.  I hope to be picking up the pace to earn some money for an October trip



Sorry! I wasn't ignoring you. I never saw this post. I do mostly surveys, but had a few shopping orders. I ordered some headbands and tutus for my baby (she has to look cute when I bring her home!). 

Has anyone been having problems with the $.80 OTX surveys crediting? 2 days in a row it won't credit for me. It's getting really annoying. I use Chrome, but may switch to Firefox to do surveys if this is going to be a recurring issue.


----------



## disneydreamin247

Cant wait for Disney said:


> also, ive never had to clear cookies with my internet explorer, but i just started using google chrome. anyone else use this and do you need to clear?



DEFINITELY clear with Chrome.


----------



## Cant wait for Disney

aww man! crud! i'm going to miss out big time today then. rats.


----------



## disneydreamin247

Cant wait for Disney said:


> aww man! crud! i'm going to miss out big time today then. rats.



Hopefully you'll have better luck than I do!


----------



## Cant wait for Disney

well i never had to clear in internet explorer so i think i'll just use that for quick rewards and stay away from chrome when using it. it's not worth all the time if there is a chance to lose credits!!


----------



## disneydreamin247

Ah, I emailed support about the issue with the 2 surveys not crediting and got a response in less than 5 minutes.  I explained the situation, my process, my browser, everything and they explained it is not any error or issue on my end, but on the client's end and that they're working to resolve it and once they do I should be all caught up. I definitely appreciate the quick response, but perhaps they should post something on the blog about it.


----------



## Cant wait for Disney

just noticed i hit elite status! woo hoo! now i just have to build those tokens up to cash in for money


----------



## Cant wait for Disney

wow! i emailed qr support to tell them i'm elite and literally 2 minutes later they wrote back saying they had made my account elite. they are so fast! Quick rewards is amazing!!


----------



## cab0ad

I don't understand the tokens.  How do you get them to "add up" and change them into cash?


----------



## disneydreamin247

Cant wait for Disney said:


> just noticed i hit elite status! woo hoo! now i just have to build those tokens up to cash in for money



 I made $97.55 in less than a month. I hope I can keep this pace up. When I buy my ($679 ) stroller I'll get back $33 and change and depending how much I spring for on a diaper back I should get back a pretty penny on that too. Also they have an awesome deal with shoebuy that if you spend between $25 and $75 you get $5 back which is awesome because I always buy 2 pairs of havaianas before my trip.


----------



## Cant wait for Disney

cab0ad said:


> I don't understand the tokens.  How do you get them to "add up" and change them into cash?



 if you complete 75 surveys in 3 months you can move up to Elite Status. Once you are Elite, you can choose token cashout in the cashout store. It isnt as quick as credits though because i think it's like 175,000 tokens=$5 and that's the smallest amount you can cash in.
does that make sense?


----------



## Cant wait for Disney

disneydreamin247 said:


> I made $97.55 in less than a month. I hope I can keep this pace up. When I buy my ($679 ) stroller I'll get back $33 and change and depending how much I spring for on a diaper back I should get back a pretty penny on that too. Also they have an awesome deal with shoebuy that if you spend between $25 and $75 you get $5 back which is awesome because I always buy 2 pairs of havaianas before my trip.



whoa, i am so impressed! I want to be like you 
I just hit $75 in a month and a few days. That is awesome you need to buy those things and can get the cash back. I wish i had a time machine to take me back and find out about QR before I did all my Christmas shopping!


----------



## disneydreamin247

Cant wait for Disney said:


> whoa, i am so impressed! I want to be like you
> I just hit $75 in a month and a few days. That is awesome you need to buy those things and can get the cash back. I wish i had a time machine to take me back and find out about QR before I did all my Christmas shopping!



Don't forget that once you're elite and earn over $25 in a quarter you get your tokens doubled at the end of the quarter.


----------



## Cant wait for Disney

oh thanks for the tip, i didnt realize that part. I was wondering how in the world i was going to get enough tokens!


----------



## cab0ad

do you have to contact them to get your tokens doubled or is it automatic? 

you guys are great!  I have learned so much here!


----------



## disneydreamin247

Cant wait for Disney said:


> oh thanks for the tip, i didnt realize that part. I was wondering how in the world i was going to get enough tokens!




By the end of the quarter I will def have more than enough for a $5 cash out, but I'm gonna let them build up because cashing out for $10 or $25 is less tokens in the long run. I'm letting them build up for September. 

It sure is great having all you DIS buddies to chat about QR with.


----------



## hippsmom

I made a purchase at Ticketmaster through the QR link last Friday.  I emailed my confirmation like it stated but I still don't have my .50 credit.  Does anybody know how long it takes when you have to send the confirmation?  Thanks.


----------



## disneydreamin247

cab0ad said:


> do you have to contact them to get your tokens doubled or is it automatic?
> 
> *you guys are great!*  I have learned so much here!



 You posted as I was typing! 

Yes you have to email support at the end of the quarter for all bonuses. I just send one email for all 3 with a quick note saying that I'm an elite member requesting my shopping, survey, and token bonuses for the quarter that just ended. Their support seriously rocks my socks. I contacted them today a second time about the $.90 survey not crediting today or yesterday and they said it was probably another client issue and they would email the tech and less than 2 hours later both of them credited (on their own, not a manual credit) and my account is up to $109.48


----------



## disneydreamin247

hippsmom said:


> I made a purchase at Ticketmaster through the QR link last Friday.  I emailed my confirmation like it stated but I still don't have my .50 credit.  Does anybody know how long it takes when you have to send the confirmation?  Thanks.



Dmitry was out of town last week. Have they emailed you back at all?


----------



## cab0ad

heck, now that I know about the tokens doubling I am trying to earn them!  if you watch the videos for tokens how do you know they are crediting?  I have now watched 2 philly cheese recipes but nothing at the end makes me confirm watching them and it doesn't say I will be credited.  I don't even like cream cheese!


----------



## disneydreamin247

cab0ad said:


> heck, now that I know about the tokens doubling I am trying to earn them!  if you watch the videos for tokens how do you know they are crediting?  I have now watched 2 philly cheese recipes but nothing at the end makes me confirm watching them and it doesn't say I will be credited.  I don't even like cream cheese!



 You crack me up! Those are for quick points which are a totally separate entity. 100 quick points equal one cent. In your offer history they show up when they credit. When you look at the top right of your screen you see your balance in green, your QP in red, and then your tokens in blue. You get tokens for surveys, shopping, paid clicks, etc.


----------



## cab0ad

what do the quick points do?  mine just go up and down averaging from 20-90ish every day.  there seems to be no logic to how they go up or down.  what are they for?  the tokens (in blue) can be cashed out.  the money can be cashed out.  the red quick points seem pointless to me.


----------



## disneydreamin247

cab0ad said:


> what do the quick points do?  mine just go up and down averaging from 20-90ish every day.  there seems to be no logic to how they go up or down.  what are they for?  the tokens (in blue) can be cashed out.  the money can be cashed out.  the red quick points seem pointless to me.



Once you reach 100 QP they add 1 cent to your balance.


----------



## cab0ad

oooohhhhhhh!!!  and to think, I used to get really upset when I had a high amount and then it would randomly go back down to some random low number!  NOW I get it!


----------



## disneydreamin247

cab0ad said:


> oooohhhhhhh!!!  and to think, I used to get really upset when I had a high amount and then it would randomly go back down to some random low number!  NOW I get it!



 Too funny!


----------



## Cant wait for Disney

haha you are cracking me up about getting mad at the quick points! i'm glad that got cleared up for you! 
I am waiting patiently (not so patiently) for two more surveys to credit so i can cash out for my disney bucks!! 
I always think, just let it build up and get a few at a time and then bam! I hit $25 and i cash out! I cant stand waiting!


----------



## disneydreamin247

Cant wait for Disney said:


> haha you are cracking me up about getting mad at the quick points! i'm glad that got cleared up for you!
> I am waiting patiently (not so patiently) for two more surveys to credit so i can cash out for my disney bucks!!
> I always think, just let it build up and get a few at a time and then bam! I hit $25 and i cash out! I cant stand waiting!



Which ones are you waiting for? Yesterday I had an issue with the 80 and 90 cent ones crediting, but they ended up crediting. Today its the 80 cent Your 2 Cents surveys. I wonder what's up. I would email support again, but I don't want them to hate me!  I emailed them twice yesterday.


----------



## Cant wait for Disney

hmm..yeah i'm waiting for the My2cents and the $1 greenfield which i think they might be through the same company or something because they ask the same questions to qualify and then run out of sureys at the same time. Oh i hope they work out their problems..i need those credits!!


----------



## disneydreamin247

Cant wait for Disney said:


> hmm..yeah i'm waiting for the My2cents and the $1 greenfield which i think they might be through the same company or something because they ask the same questions to qualify and then run out of sureys at the same time. Oh i hope they work out their problems..i need those credits!!



Yeah I have 2 My2C in my pending folder. Greenfield I usually give until noon to credit. I really hope they figure out what's going on because if my Greenfield and My2C credit I'll be up to $112.13.  I'm so way ahead of what my target was for January. Almost double! If I keep this up we may be able to upgrade to CL.


----------



## Cant wait for Disney

way to go!! 
how long have you been at this? i see your trip is still 7 months off, have you been doing qr for a long time? i'm just amazed you can pay off all that hotel with qr! i have til june and i'm hoping to pay off at least 4 days of dining plan!


----------



## disneydreamin247

Cant wait for Disney said:


> way to go!!
> how long have you been at this? i see your trip is still 7 months off, have you been doing qr for a long time? i'm just amazed you can pay off all that hotel with qr! i have til june and i'm hoping to pay off at least 4 days of dining plan!



I had $10.13 in my account from some shopping but just started getting back into things on Jan 4th when I booked our trip. We haven't gone since June 09 because I got hit by 2 cars right after we got back in 09, and then I got pregnant last May, so I kinda slacked off. I'm not paying our room with this money, I blew our budget by booking 9 nights at the Poly, so this is more some extra play money, however if I can do a couple extra hundred I may upgrade. I go back and forth with the idea though because I'm not sure how much I'll be using the lounge traveling alone with a 7yr old and a 7 month old lol


----------



## Cant wait for Disney

oh my gosh hit by 2 cars?! thank goodness you ended up ok, that is terrible! 
i'd say you had a good excuse to slack off
yeah i would imagine there wont be too much "lounging" with those two with you! will you have any help?
we will be taking our son who will be 10 months, i hope he has fun. I think this trip is more about us watching him experience it than him making memories haha!


----------



## disneydreamin247

Cant wait for Disney said:


> oh my gosh hit by 2 cars?! thank goodness you ended up ok, that is terrible!
> i'd say you had a good excuse to slack off
> yeah i would imagine there wont be too much "lounging" with those two with you! will you have any help?
> we will be taking our son who will be 10 months, i hope he has fun. I think this trip is more about us watching him experience it than him making memories haha!



It's these NYC drivers! I returned June 12th and got hit on the 26th, and then again on December 26th. 09 was NOT my favorite year. 
As of right now it's just me and the kiddos. I've taken DS a few times solo, so throwing one more in shouldn't be a problem (at least that's what I keep telling myself). It definitely is great to watch the little babies meet Mickey for the first time. Of course bringing a little princess is going to cost me a pretty penny! I'm sure she'll be coming back with an arsenal of princess dresses, crowns, and whatever other princess garb we can find her.


----------



## Cant wait for Disney

oh man the princess gear! good luck on that  !
still no .80 credit, they're killing me!


----------



## disneydreamin247

None here either. At least I know I'm not alone and it isn't something on my end. I'm waiting for 2 of them so that's 1.60  At least I have an organized way of keeping track or I'd be going mad not remembering what still needed to credit....that's just my OCD.


----------



## amy-momofthree

ok, I am seriously stalking the quickrewards website.  My $3 from Sunday did not credit yet (I know it says allow 3-7 days but it never seems to take that long?)  and  a united from yesterday that still hasn't credited.  I have done about 10 others since sudnay and they all have credited.  UGGHH! 

I may email them but I hate to be a pain.  I emailed them last week about one that didn't credit and they gave me a Manual credit.  I would hate for them to do that again.  I guess I will wait a few more hours.........

anyone else missing credits from United and the $3 one?


----------



## Cant wait for Disney

no, i havent gotten the $3 yet either. Must be coming soon!


----------



## disneydreamin247

Some of the targeted ones do take longer. I did a 50 cent one that took about 9 days to credit. Give the $3 one till Monday, especially since no one has gotten credit for it. I think there's an issue with the creditor because things have been coming in VERY slowly. Whenever I email them about surveys not crediting I always preface it with "I'm not looking for a manual credit, but a little tech assistance" and they're always very nice about it. I had to email them twice yesterday, but I'm not going to do it again today. Well....not yet.


----------



## disneydreamin247

Oh! My Greenfield just hit from yesterday. But nothing else...


----------



## Cant wait for Disney

mine too! waiting on the rest 
i'm at $24 now..come on!! haha


----------



## amy-momofthree

disneydreamin247 said:


> Some of the targeted ones do take longer. I did a 50 cent one that took about 9 days to credit. Give the $3 one till Monday, especially since no one has gotten credit for it. I think there's an issue with the creditor because things have been coming in VERY slowly. Whenever I email them about surveys not crediting I always preface it with "I'm not looking for a manual credit, but a little tech assistance" and they're always very nice about it. I had to email them twice yesterday, but I'm not going to do it again today. Well....not yet.



well, i emailed them.  I am so impatient,especially when I am .39 away from cashing in for disney gift card 

oh, that's good about "just looking for tech assistance".  I will say something like that next time.  I don't want them to think I am looking for a manual credit.  I just want to know I am not doing anything wrong and I hate to let too much time go by between doing the survey and not getting credit because I know they like to know rather quickly if there are issue


----------



## disneydreamin247

This is me waiting for my stuff to credit and constantly refreshing the QR page


----------



## cab0ad

so mad!

I have not been getting into opinion outpost for days.  today I get one and I spent 30 minutes and the survey just kept going in circles and throughout they had me choose "sweepstakes prizes" and at the end it just exited to a blank screen.  no "congrats" screen, no "you have finished".   nothing.  I know it was the end since it was asking me the general "finishing" questions but I'm sure it didn't actually credit!  I HATE OPIONION OUTPOST!!!  Does anyone else have this problem?


----------



## amy-momofthree

cab0ad said:


> so mad!
> 
> I have not been getting into opinion outpost for days.  today I get one and I spent 30 minutes and the survey just kept going in circles and throughout they had me choose "sweepstakes prizes" and at the end it just exited to a blank screen.  no "congrats" screen, no "you have finished".   nothing.  I know it was the end since it was asking me the general "finishing" questions but I'm sure it didn't actually credit!  I HATE OPIONION OUTPOST!!!  Does anyone else have this problem?



is this the one where you have to be using Firefox???  If so, I have never done it since I don't use Firefox.

THat stinks!  sooooooooo frustrating.


----------



## amy-momofthree

Ok, i just got a reply from QR.  The credit for the $3 survey will be credited on Monday.

And they said that United surveys are taking 48 hours to credit. 

I'm just not used to this because it has never taken as long as they say it does.  

But now I can relax and stop checking every 5 minutes.


----------



## disneydreamin247

cab0ad said:


> so mad!
> 
> I have not been getting into opinion outpost for days.  today I get one and I spent 30 minutes and the survey just kept going in circles and throughout they had me choose "sweepstakes prizes" and at the end it just exited to a blank screen.  no "congrats" screen, no "you have finished".   nothing.  I know it was the end since it was asking me the general "finishing" questions but I'm sure it didn't actually credit!  I HATE OPIONION OUTPOST!!!  Does anyone else have this problem?



I'd hate to say this, but it did happen to me. I never received credit for it either. In retrospect I should have copied the link to the blank screen and notified them of the error. 



amy-momofthree said:


> Ok, i just got a reply from QR.  The credit for the $3 survey will be credited on Monday.
> 
> And they said that United surveys are taking 48 hours to credit.
> 
> I'm just not used to this because it has never taken as long as they say it does.
> 
> But now I can relax and stop checking every 5 minutes.



I don't understand what's up with them crediting so slowly now!


----------



## amy-momofthree

ok, I just cashed out for my first Disney gift card 

Usually I cash out for amazon cards and the code is emailed to me, but  I am trying to get some spending money for an Oct disney trip.

SO,,,,how long does it take to receive your gift card in the mail and what kind of envelope does it come in?  I dont want to mistake it for junk mail


----------



## cab0ad

good to see someone checked on the $3 survey!  I still don't have it credited so I won't stress until monday!  

I just cashed in for my 5th Disney gift card since I started at the beginning of the year!  YAY!!!!


----------



## disneydreamin247

amy-momofthree said:


> ok, I just cashed out for my first Disney gift card
> 
> Usually I cash out for amazon cards and the code is emailed to me, but  I am trying to get some spending money for an Oct disney trip.
> 
> SO,,,,how long does it take to receive your gift card in the mail and what kind of envelope does it come in?  I dont want to mistake it for junk mail



I haven't cashed out for gift cards in over 2 years so I don't recall. I always do PayPal and transfer it into our Disney account so it collects interest until our trip. 



cab0ad said:


> good to see someone checked on the $3 survey!  I still don't have it credited so I won't stress until monday!
> 
> I just cashed in for my 5th Disney gift card since I started at the beginning of the year!  YAY!!!!



 wooooo go you! I wanted to cash out but I just love seeing my balance so high lol.


----------



## cab0ad

amy-momofthree said:


> ok, I just cashed out for my first Disney gift card
> 
> Usually I cash out for amazon cards and the code is emailed to me, but  I am trying to get some spending money for an Oct disney trip.
> 
> SO,,,,how long does it take to receive your gift card in the mail and what kind of envelope does it come in?  I dont want to mistake it for junk mail



it took me a while.  I was actually worried about it being lost!  But go to your account history and watch for when the request goes from "processing" to "accepted".  I think it is actually mailed once it has changed to "accepted".  after it changes I'd expect it within a week.  

I have one that changed to "accepted" on the 26th of Jan that I still have not received.  I have one I requested on the 30th of Jan that still hasn't been "accepted".


----------



## kcandbella

I've been following along with this thread awhile and just cashed out my first Disney giftcard! 

I have been waiting for a few to credit, too, and I just logged in and they all did except the 3$ one.  It seems like most of Feb JUST credited, must have been some kind of delay.

Thanks for the help on everything!  And one question for whoever that was that made 100 since Jan--is that on just surveys or what else do you do? I only have been doing surveys.


----------



## cab0ad

I have done 125 in a month.  Surveys only.  Its a HUGE time investment though.  I usually do surveys a couple hours a day. I do them in the mornings before family wakes up on weekends, evenings after kids go to sleep on weekdays, and randomly inbetween if kids are involved in playing on their own.  

My goal I made was to make $250 before May for our vacation.   Once I hit the 200 I may slow down a bit so its not such a time committment.  Of course, watching your dollars get bigger CAN be addictive!  I may just continue on!  I plan on using 1 gift card a day on vacation to pay for our breakfasts!  Well, we now can eat breakfast 5/10 days on our vacation!  I'm working on the 2nd half!  Mickey waffles,  here we come!

Congrats on your first gift card!  Once you get it you'll be "hooked"!


----------



## kcandbella

I already am hooked!   Just watching my balance get to 25 was addictive enough.  It's not so much the time factor that I haven't earned that much, it's that I don't qualify half the time.  And I spend 10 minutes to figure out I don't qualify!   I'm going to keep at it, though!  

I also do Swagbucks and am getting close to being able to get a 50$ Southwest GC...it'll be awesome to have part of our airfare and all of our spending money paid for on our Oct. trip!


----------



## cab0ad

I've never done swagbucks.  Is it easy to rack up money there?  

As for qualifying--I refuse to stop trying until I get AT LEAST 5 surveys to go through a day.  I've had a few days I did'nt get that many and I felt really upset about it.  I have a problem!  I get so mad when the dollar surveys won't let me in!  

Today Samplicio won't let me in for the world.  I keep getting an error message after trying to get in.  They probably have cut me off since I'm so obsessed!  Anyone else having problems with Samplicio??


----------



## disneydreamin247

I have made 102.65 since Jan 4th. I do mostly surveys, but had a few shopping orders credit for a total of $5.42. I had to order my honeybells from Cushman's....just had to! And they got me back 1.50. I try to get at least 2 surveys a day not including a Greenfield. I don't ever seem to qualify for Opinion Outpost or Samplicio so I don't spend much time trying to qualify for those.


----------



## cari12

I want to say thank you for the tip about Ccleaner. I had done a lot of surveys in Dec and all credited but then in Jan, I hardly qualified for any and the ones I did didn't credit.
I did Ccleaner last night and I completed an SI survey this morning and it has already credited!
I don't make near the money you guys do as I am from Canada and many of the surveys are for USA only. If I try most days, I can do 1-2 per day and make about $20 per month. I don't do any shopping through QR though.


----------



## cab0ad

is ccleaner a program you install?  after you use it do you have to log back in to quickrewards?  i clear cookies through internet options but i have to log back in every time I do it.


----------



## Cant wait for Disney

amy-momofthree said:


> ok, I just cashed out for my first Disney gift card
> 
> Usually I cash out for amazon cards and the code is emailed to me, but  I am trying to get some spending money for an Oct disney trip.
> 
> SO,,,,how long does it take to receive your gift card in the mail and what kind of envelope does it come in?  I dont want to mistake it for junk mail



the two i've gotten have both come in 8 days. they are in a plain whit letter envelope and say Quick Rewards on the return address.
just cashed out my 3rd card since the new year!


----------



## disneydreamin247

Anytime you clear cookies you will need to log back in. Clearing cookies deletes and info the site saved on your computer.


----------



## cglaura

cab0ad said:


> is ccleaner a program you install?  after you use it do you have to log back in to quickrewards?  i clear cookies through internet options but i have to log back in every time I do it.



Free Download: http://www.piriform.com/ccleaner

You can set ccleaner to ignore cookies.  Click the Analyze button.  Then go to Options...Cookies.  Then move the ones you don't want cleared over to the keep list.

I am  at $125 from surveys alone in one month.  You must have wickedgood demographics!  As patient as I am, a 42 divorced single middle income mom is either not desirable or over-saturated in the survey market.  Most I get is about $30, and that is with dutiful time spent daily.  Or does that include the survey paid offer types...like Eversave stuff.


----------



## disneydreamin247

cglaura said:


> Free Download: http://www.piriform.com/ccleaner
> 
> You can set ccleaner to ignore cookies.  Click the Analyze button.  Then go to Options...Cookies.  Then move the ones you don't want cleared over to the keep list.
> 
> I am  at $125 from surveys alone in one month.  You must have wickedgood demographics!  As patient as I am, a 42 divorced single middle income mom is either not desirable or over-saturated in the survey market.  Most I get is about $30, and that is with dutiful time spent daily.  Or does that include the survey paid offer types...like Eversave stuff.



Apparently somedays they really want the opinions of a 26 yr old middle income single mom and other days they want nothing to do with me.  It's just like dating! I think my heritage is what gets me into most of them.


----------



## kcandbella

cab0ad said:


> I've never done swagbucks.  Is it easy to rack up money there?
> 
> As for qualifying--I refuse to stop trying until I get AT LEAST 5 surveys to go through a day.  I've had a few days I did'nt get that many and I felt really upset about it.  I have a problem!  I get so mad when the dollar surveys won't let me in!
> 
> Today Samplicio won't let me in for the world.  I keep getting an error message after trying to get in.  They probably have cut me off since I'm so obsessed!  Anyone else having problems with Samplicio??



It's not as fast, but you just search and can win anywhere from 10-50 a day.  If you want a link send me a PM and I can send you mine.


----------



## kcandbella

disneydreamin247 said:


> I have made 102.65 since Jan 4th. I do mostly surveys, but had a few shopping orders credit for a total of $5.42. I had to order my honeybells from Cushman's....just had to! And they got me back 1.50. I try to get at least 2 surveys a day not including a Greenfield. I don't ever seem to qualify for Opinion Outpost or Samplicio so I don't spend much time trying to qualify for those.



I hardly ever qualify for Samplicio--today it won't even let me in.  And OO I don't do because I don't use Firefox.  It just seems like there are so many screeners for some surveys and some the actual survey starts right away--I like those!


----------



## hippsmom

disneydreamin247 said:


> Dmitry was out of town last week. Have they emailed you back at all?



No, I haven't heard anything from them.


----------



## hippsmom

cab0ad said:


> I've never done swagbucks.  Is it easy to rack up money there?
> 
> As for qualifying--I refuse to stop trying until I get AT LEAST 5 surveys to go through a day.  I've had a few days I did'nt get that many and I felt really upset about it.  I have a problem!  I get so mad when the dollar surveys won't let me in!
> 
> Today Samplicio won't let me in for the world.  I keep getting an error message after trying to get in.  They probably have cut me off since I'm so obsessed!  Anyone else having problems with Samplicio??



I have NEVER been able to qualify for Samplicio!!  I stopped trying for a couple of days but still no luck with that site.  Opinion Outpost is very hit and miss for me too.


----------



## kcandbella

I finally got into Samplicio but no surveys available for me.  Big surprise there!


----------



## disneydreamin247

hippsmom said:


> No, I haven't heard anything from them.



Try shooting them another email


----------



## cab0ad

Welp, I tried shopping through a link today.  We needed a vaccum so I got one from Walmart and used the link through Quicrewards.  Anyone shop at Walmart before? How long does it take to hit?


----------



## disneydreamin247

I definitely just got the easiest Greenfield survey EVER lol It was less than 5 minutes!


----------



## disneydreamin247

Hey did any of you sign up for the CINT panel through QR? They send you targeted surveys when you fit the profile for one. The money accumulates in your CINT panel and when you have 5.00 you can withdraw it to your QR account. I joined it last month, have completed 2 of them and have $9 in my CINT account.


----------



## amy-momofthree

disneydreamin247 said:


> Hey did any of you sign up for the CINT panel through QR? They send you targeted surveys when you fit the profile for one. The money accumulates in your CINT panel and when you have 5.00 you can withdraw it to your QR account. I joined it last month, have completed 2 of them and have $9 in my CINT
> account.



Yes, I signed up the other day but haven't received any surveys? Do they go right to your email?? I tried to do one from the main page but it only takes me to the CINT login.  I login and nothing......

I have to admit though I am a little nervous about doing those because it says the transfer takes 7-14 days!!! 

I will be stalking qr every minute to see if it credited


----------



## Cant wait for Disney

disneydreamin247 said:


> Hey did any of you sign up for the CINT panel through QR? They send you targeted surveys when you fit the profile for one. The money accumulates in your CINT panel and when you have 5.00 you can withdraw it to your QR account. I joined it last month, have completed 2 of them and have $9 in my CINT account.



yes, i did. i've gotten like 3 in email and everytime i click it says the quota has been filled. very frustrating! 
i dont know what's going on with surveys these past couple days. Now i got credit overnight for a 2cents i did yesterday, but the one i did on the 2nd never credited. i feel bad sending them 100 emails!


----------



## disneydreamin247

amy-momofthree said:


> Yes, I signed up the other day but haven't received any surveys? Do they go right to your email?? I tried to do one from the main page but it only takes me to the CINT login.  I login and nothing......
> 
> I have to admit though I am a little nervous about doing those because it says the transfer takes 7-14 days!!!
> 
> I will be stalking qr every minute to see if it credited



I only got like 4 invitations in the past month. They're not as frequent as regular daily surveys, but also have higher incentives. I wouldn't worry about QR not giving you credit for things. I've never had an issue. Token redemption, as I recall, took a bit longer than a normal cash out but it still went through and all was fine. 



Cant wait for Disney said:


> yes, i did. i've gotten like 3 in email and everytime i click it says the quota has been filled. very frustrating!
> i dont know what's going on with surveys these past couple days. Now i got credit overnight for a 2cents i did yesterday, but the one i did on the 2nd never credited. i feel bad sending them 100 emails!



Out of 4 invitations I only got into 2. I still have $9 from those 2 though so I can't really complain. Both of my 2cents credited yesterday afternoon. Actually everything has credited now except the greenfield from yesterday and 2 targeted surveys. Shoot them an email and see. The date on the one that credited says yesterday's date? Maybe it's from the day before and only credited overnight.


----------



## Cant wait for Disney

hmm, that worries me that you got everything because i am also missing a MyView from the 2nd. I emailed so we'll see. 
In other news, my wacky click today was .05! every bit helps


----------



## disneydreamin247

I haven't had a problem with any of the My View surveys crediting. Those have credited within a couple of hours as usual.


----------



## Cant wait for Disney

really? that's very weird then because i have two out there waiting to credit, one from yesterday and one from the day before. what is going on? i have been doing everything in IE so i dont have cookie problems. I hate to email them again in a span of 5 minutes!


----------



## disneydreamin247

Cant wait for Disney said:


> really? that's very weird then because i have two out there waiting to credit, one from yesterday and one from the day before. what is going on? i have been doing everything in IE so i dont have cookie problems. I hate to email them again in a span of 5 minutes!



Clearing cookies isn't really browser specific. I'd make sure to clear them before each survey just in case. It can't hurt.


----------



## cab0ad

I signed up for CINT and have not gotten a single one!


----------



## cab0ad

AAAGGH!  I just got a 2 dollar survey for my 11 year old son and he was so excited to have the opportunity to do it!  I went to the first page of the survey and it asked for b-day.  I put in my own assuming the first 10-15 questions would be for me and then they would ask him to come to the computer.  It shut me out and now I can't get back in!  We are so disappointed!


----------



## disneydreamin247

cab0ad said:


> AAAGGH!  I just got a 2 dollar survey for my 11 year old son and he was so excited to have the opportunity to do it!  I went to the first page of the survey and it asked for b-day.  I put in my own assuming the first 10-15 questions would be for me and then they would ask him to come to the computer.  It shut me out and now I can't get back in!  We are so disappointed!



SAME HERE!!! Ughhh I was so annoyed. It usually tells you to have the child answer the demo questions if that's what they want.


----------



## Cant wait for Disney

that stinks! my son is only 6 months so he couldnt do it 
still havent heard back from qr on those surveys. oh well. you're probably right about cookies, disneydreamin, its just that i never had a problem before. i wonder if all of a sudden i am? i never thought making $2  day would consume my thoughts so much


----------



## amy-momofthree

disneydreamin247 said:


> SAME HERE!!! Ughhh I was so annoyed. It usually tells you to have the child answer the demo questions if that's what they want.





well i put my son's bday in and it still shut me down

He loves doing surverys too


----------



## amy-momofthree

I have  2 of the si survery #2 that haven't credited....one from yesterday and one from this morning.  The thing is it's the same survery?  I did the same one yesterday and then again today.  I know it's not a cookie problem because I have others that have credited.  A my view credited within 10 minutes of me completing it...


----------



## Cant wait for Disney

customer support manually credited me the missing .80. I appreciate it but feel bad they have to do that, i wish this stuff wouldnt happen! 
i still have some stuff out there missing, but maybe it will turn up.


----------



## Cant wait for Disney

ok a couple things have popped up randomly in the past hour, so maybe the rest is coming. i guess things were backed up?
in other news, i got my mom to sign up for QR (my parents are going on the trip too) so i'm going to show her how to do it later! i've made a convert! haha!


----------



## disneydreamin247

The 2 surveys I've done this morning credited, and so did greenfield from yesterday. I wouldn't discredit cookies as an issue. Just because things have been crediting for you and you haven't cleared them it doesn't mean it can't be an issue now.

I tried to convert my mom but she has little to no patience. Even getting her to shop through them is too much work for her.  I have to constantly remind her. I'm the QR drill sergeant


----------



## cab0ad

A drill sergeant?  I can just see that!

I can't get any of the SI surveys today!   Its driving me crazy!   My greenfield from yesterday hasn't credited yet.  HMMMMM...  On a good note, I did a walmart order online last night and it did credit!

I'm still waiting for my $3 online gap survey to credit!  It is driving me nuts.


----------



## cab0ad

did anyone notice the $2 survey they had up this morning is gone already?  That was the one for a kid to do that I messed up and couldn't get into after putting in my own demographics.  My son is still making fun of me for that.


----------



## amy-momofthree

Shew!!! I just spent an hour on two surveys! Oh, what I do for $1.80!!

But it's building up the Disney fund


----------



## disneydreamin247

I think survey karma caught up with me. Yesterday's greenfield took me less than 5 minutes, today it took me 45 minutes.


----------



## cab0ad

amy-momofthree said:


> Shew!!! I just spent an hour on two surveys! Oh, what I do for $1.80!!
> 
> But it's building up the Disney fund





My hubby used to tell me I'd make more for my time if I went to a Walmart and walked around looking for change on the ground!  Now that I've cashed out for $125 he no longer makes fun of me!


----------



## amy-momofthree

cab0ad said:


> My hubby used to tell me I'd make more for my time if I went to a Walmart and walked around looking for change on the ground!  Now that I've cashed out for $125 he no longer makes fun of me!



Your hubby might be right 
I never thought of that  

I have made $5 today though


----------



## disneydreamin247

If anyone's interested Groupon for Tuscon has a $20 Barnes and Noble credit for $10. It can be used in store and online, and if you click through QR you get 3% back.  I'm using it towards my nook


----------



## Cant wait for Disney

disneydreamin247 said:


> The 2 surveys I've done this morning credited, and so did greenfield from yesterday. I wouldn't discredit cookies as an issue. Just because things have been crediting for you and you haven't cleared them it doesn't mean it can't be an issue now.
> 
> I tried to convert my mom but she has little to no patience. Even getting her to shop through them is too much work for her.  I have to constantly remind her. I'm the QR drill sergeant



ok, ok drill sargeant! you convinved me, i'll clear my cookies. i just hate logging back into everything all the time buuut at this point i think i'm out a $1.30 so i dont want to do that again!


----------



## disneydreamin247

Cant wait for Disney said:


> ok, ok drill sargeant! you convinved me, i'll clear my cookies. i just hate logging back into everything all the time buuut at this point i think i'm out a $1.30 so i dont want to do that again!



 That's a good soldier! 

I don't like to see people miss out on money, and I learned that lesson the hard way....with losing out on a 60 whole cents! lol


----------



## Cant wait for Disney

disneydreamin247 said:


> If anyone's interested Groupon for Tuscon has a $20 Barnes and Noble credit for $10. It can be used in store and online, and if you click through QR you get 3% back.  I'm using it towards my nook



i did the deal! do i have to email qr a confirmation?


----------



## kcandbella

Cant wait for Disney said:


> ok, ok drill sargeant! you convinved me, i'll clear my cookies. i just hate logging back into everything all the time buuut at this point i think i'm out a $1.30 so i dont want to do that again!



If you use CCleaner, you can put QR on your "safe" list not to clear everytime and you won't have to log back in.  And it doesn't need to clear the cookies from QR, only from the survey sites that log you as credited.  So it's win/win!


----------



## disneydreamin247

Cant wait for Disney said:


> i did the deal! do i have to email qr a confirmation?



Nope! Only the ones with a special note on them to send them one need you to. Everything else should be picked up by the automatic creditor.


----------



## hippsmom

UGH!!  I keep getting the brain juicer through Greenfield and it WILL NOT display the entire page on my screen so there is no way I can complete it!!  I have it completely maximized and it will not show me the entire screen.  Anybody else have this problem?


----------



## kcandbella

hippsmom said:


> UGH!!  I keep getting the brain juicer through Greenfield and it WILL NOT display the entire page on my screen so there is no way I can complete it!!  I have it completely maximized and it will not show me the entire screen.  Anybody else have this problem?



Mine is never fully maximized, but I can always see the parts I need to.  They only take up about a third of the screen and then there is usually a little pop-up side screen that they ask you questions about.  I haven't had any problems with them, actually they are my favorite because instead of having to write stuff in it has comments for you and you just pick one!  Are all of your pop-up blockers turned off for that site?  That would be my only suggestion...other than telling you that I don't maximize it and it works fine.  Good luck!


----------



## disneydreamin247

I finally got a Samplicio!


----------



## Cant wait for Disney

kcandbella said:


> If you use CCleaner, you can put QR on your "safe" list not to clear everytime and you won't have to log back in.  And it doesn't need to clear the cookies from QR, only from the survey sites that log you as credited.  So it's win/win!



will you tell me about cookie cleaner?


----------



## amy-momofthree

Do you find that you qualify for less surveys on the weekend? 

I can never seem to qualify and so far only did one for .50.  Maybe later on it the day??


----------



## amy-momofthree

ok, I just did a Give Us Your 2 Cents survey and after answering all the questions it told me I didn't qualify??? Frustrating.  The survey took me 15 minutes.

Has this happened to anyone else?

I emailed them with the url .  I told them I just wanted to let them know so it didn't happen to anyone else.  SSeems like an error in the survey? 

And very, very frustrating.


----------



## Cant wait for Disney

i'm not having much luck today either
i only got into a MyView but the last 2 i did of those never credited so i'm not holding my breath.
I hate when you take forever on a survey and then they kick you out! that is not fair. I hope QR can fix that for you.


----------



## disneydreamin247

amy-momofthree said:


> Do you find that you qualify for less surveys on the weekend?
> 
> I can never seem to qualify and so far only did one for .50.  Maybe later on it the day??



I usually don't qualify in the morning for a lot. Later in the evening seems to work best for me.


----------



## cari12

amy-momofthree said:


> Do you find that you qualify for less surveys on the weekend?
> 
> I can never seem to qualify and so far only did one for .50.  Maybe later on it the day??



I also find the weekends not as good. Usually if I do a couple Friday, the rest of the weekend I don't get much, if any.
I usually only qualify for 1-2 per anyways I think mostly because I am from Canada and half of the routers are only for USA.


----------



## cari12

kcandbella said:


> If you use CCleaner, you can put QR on your "safe" list not to clear everytime and you won't have to log back in.  And it doesn't need to clear the cookies from QR, only from the survey sites that log you as credited.  So it's win/win!



How do you put QR on the safe list?


----------



## hippsmom

I got the brain juicer to work by logging into QR through a different browser!  And I finally got into Samplicio today too!!  Bad news I haven't qualified for much else.  I did one and it faded at the end and told me to try again which I did and once I finished it told me "Survey Results Are Under Review".  

Not having much luck today so I give up for now, will try later.  Maybe we will all have better luck later.


----------



## hippsmom

I signed up for paid emails but I don't think I have gotten any.  However, I have gotten an email from Disney Parent Panel and Curves both asking me to complete surveys.  Is that a coincidence or is it because I signed up with QR??


----------



## disneydreamin247

Does anyone belong to Viewpoint Forum? They send you targeted surveys, and sometimes products to try. You get points for filling out the surveys that are converted to cash. It doesn't make much but it's kind of fun and I like getting free stuff! I've gotten toothpaste, paper towels, baby wipes, kitchen cleaner, and some other stuff. Every little bit helps!


----------



## amy-momofthree

I got Disney parent panel too but it looked like they don't pay you for surveys, just enter your name in a drawing??? Anyone do this??


----------



## Phil Cirrone

yes please share your tips...I just joined!


----------



## amy-momofthree

Phil Cirrone said:


> yes please share your tips...I just joined!



You just joined quick rewards or disney parent panel??


----------



## disneydreamin247

Anyone's United Daily taking longer today? It's been about 5 hours and still no credit.


----------



## amy-momofthree

disneydreamin247 said:


> Anyone's United Daily taking longer today? It's been about 5 hours and still no credit.



My Uniteds took a long time to credit this week, sometimes 24 hours.

anyone hear about the greeting card panel?? I'm wondering if it's legit.  I did a survey today about greeting cards and it asked me to join a panel where I log all greeting cards that I buy over 3 months and they will pay me $25???

I looked it up online and can't find anything.......


----------



## amy-momofthree

I've had problems with two surveys today...

After 15 minutes on a Give Us Your 2 Cents, it said "thank you for completing our survey but your answers didn't qualify"??? So, I contacted QR and told them and they immediately credited me. I wasn't looking for a credit but it was nice of them to do so

Also,   on a Online Exchange I spent at least 20 min or more....they asked me about actors/actresses and I watched a movie trailer that was at least 4 minutes long, not once but twice!!!, then,,,,,,it said I didn't qualify after more questions...?????

I emailed QR and told them  that I wasnt looking for a credit but I just wanted to let them know of the errors and see if it was me?....They emailed me back and said that it sounds like an error on their end and that they probably didn't check the survey before they sent it out and to let them know if I don't receive credit by tomorrow.

Would you let them know?? I know it says they only manually credit 5 and I am at 2 (if they credit this one too).  I don't want them to kick me off


----------



## disney4rfamily

I have also had some trouble today.  I spent at least 15 minutes on a Greenfield survey about digital cameras --what did I think of this brand and that brand -- and then it told me I didn't qualify!    I couldn't believe it.  I did not email QR as I already had trouble with some surveys crediting earlier in the week (which they quickly credited to my account).  I did get two other surveys completed today.  Hopefully tomorrow will be better.


----------



## disneydreamin247

amy-momofthree said:


> I've had problems with two surveys today...
> 
> After 15 minutes on a Give Us Your 2 Cents, it said "thank you for completing our survey but your answers didn't qualify"??? So, I contacted QR and told them and they immediately credited me. I wasn't looking for a credit but it was nice of them to do so
> 
> Also,   on a Online Exchange I spent at least 20 min or more....they asked me about actors/actresses and I watched a movie trailer that was at least 4 minutes long, not once but twice!!!, then,,,,,,it said I didn't qualify after more questions...?????
> 
> I emailed QR and told them  that I wasnt looking for a credit but I just wanted to let them know of the errors and see if it was me?....They emailed me back and said that it sounds like an error on their end and that they probably didn't check the survey before they sent it out and to let them know if I don't receive credit by tomorrow.
> 
> Would you let them know?? I know it says they only manually credit 5 and I am at 2 (if they credit this one too).  I don't want them to kick me off



Hmm if it were me, I would email them to let them know if they credit or not but tell them I don't want credit if they didn't credit automatically.


----------



## DizDragonfly

amy-momofthree said:


> I did a survey today about greeting cards and it asked me to join a panel where I log all greeting cards that I buy over 3 months and they will pay me $25???
> 
> I looked it up online and can't find anything.......



Is it Synovate?  If so, it's legit.  I've been doing their paid surveys for a couple of years now.  It does take a little while to get the checks when you ask for a pay out, but they do come.  I wish they'd do PayPal instead.


----------



## amy-momofthree

DizDragonfly said:


> Is it Synovate?  If so, it's legit.  I've been doing their paid surveys for a couple of years now.  It does take a little while to get the checks when you ask for a pay out, but they do come.  I wish they'd do PayPal instead.



I think the name of the company was Greeting Card Panel? All they said they wanted me to do was log on once a week to tell if I bought any greeting cards. I started to read the Terms and Conditions but it was incredibly long .  I will have to look again and see if that is really the name of the company.


----------



## amy-momofthree

disneydreamin247 said:


> Hmm if it were me, I would email them to let them know if they credit or not but tell them I don't want credit if they didn't credit automatically.



Yeah, I guess I will let them know.  Not for the credit but maybe they contact the survey people to let them know?.


----------



## disneydreamin247

amy-momofthree said:


> Yeah, I guess I will let them know.  Not for the credit but maybe they contact the survey people to let them know?.



I'm still waiting on 4 things from today to credit. IDK what's been going on this week. I wish it would resolve itself already.


----------



## Cant wait for Disney

i did 3 MyViews this week and never got credit for any of them. And I know for sure I had cleared cookies today!!!


----------



## disneydreamin247

Only one survey has credited for me today.


----------



## Cant wait for Disney

so weird! what is going on? they wrote in the blog that one time the creditor was down for like 2 days or something..i wish we could know like that if something was up today. 
dont they know disers are obsessed with our QR credits!!!


----------



## disneydreamin247

I know!!! I need to see my balance go up or I freak lol


----------



## amy-momofthree

I have 2 si surveys that haven't credited from Friday  

I pretty much wrote it off that they won't credit now.


----------



## Cant wait for Disney

hmm..its very strange that we are all missing things..what could be going on? 
oh well, just for today i'm going to forget it so i can focus on watching the steelers win the superbowl  Go Black and Gold


----------



## amy-momofthree

Cant wait for Disney said:


> hmm..its very strange that we are all missing things..what could be going on?
> oh well, just for today i'm going to forget it so i can focus on watching the steelers win the superbowl  Go Black and Gold






Go STEELERS!!!!


----------



## disneydreamin247

Sorry, but I have to say  GO PACK!!!


----------



## disneydreamin247

Oh, and 3 things credited overnight but still no United


----------



## cab0ad

amy-momofthree said:


> My Uniteds took a long time to credit this week, sometimes 24 hours.
> 
> anyone hear about the greeting card panel?? I'm wondering if it's legit.  I did a survey today about greeting cards and it asked me to join a panel where I log all greeting cards that I buy over 3 months and they will pay me $25???
> 
> I looked it up online and can't find anything.......



I took this survey last month and got put on a panel starting in February.  I haven't done much with it but it promises $25 after 3 months.  I am trying but no advice on whether or not it is a scam.


----------



## hippsmom

I have lots of things still left to credit.  2 surveys from Thursday, 4 from Friday and 2 from yesterday.  I checked and some are due to credit on Monday so I won't freak out until Tuesday!  

I have been having several issues though, error msgs and MyView wanted me to sign in with username and password (I emailed QR about that so hopefully it will get sorted, was sure to tell them I was not looking for credit since I cannot even make it to a survey, only past the screening questions).

Isn't our $3 credit supposed to show Monday too.  Boy if all those credits show up at once I'll be doing a  happy dance. 

Have only qualified for 1 survey today.  Sigh.


----------



## disneydreamin247

I did a My View that credited with an hour. But everything else is super slow. If all my targeted surveys and Greenfields credit tomorrow I'm looking at $7 more.  Oh please survey gods, let the surveys be plentiful until labor. Then the drought can start for a week!


----------



## Cant wait for Disney

i'm hoping for $5 when the $3 hits and 2 Greenfields  if they dont you might all here my yells wherever you are in the states! 
good luck with the impending labor..it's still fresh in my mind..i hope it goes quickly and smoothly for you! 
and then, right back to work on the surveys 
no really though, keep us posted!


----------



## disneydreamin247

Unfortunately the birth of my 7 year old is still pretty fresh in my mind too  THAT was a horror! Oh for the love of all things holy let this one be easier!   I'm pretty sure this one is holed up in there pretty tight and doesn't plan on budging for a while, so I have some time left to rack up my QR account. Once she's home it's right back to diligent survey duty! 

And YAY! My United from yesterday credited and my Y2C from today.   $24.20 since the first of the month. Not too shabby!


----------



## Cant wait for Disney

wow way to go! i've only done $15 so far this month, but i'll take it! i think my demographic is too common so i'm happy to get what i get!
MyView just pulled up a page that said "We're feeling a little down"
I feel like they've been down all week not giving me any of my credit!


----------



## kcandbella

I actually got a Samplicio today! 

And I had an SI one that said average length...119 minutes.  I x'd out right away...not worth 60 cents!


----------



## amy-momofthree

kcandbella said:


> I actually got a Samplicio today!
> 
> And I had an SI one that said average length...119 minutes.  I x'd out right away...not worth 60 cents!



119 minutes??!!!! That is crazy!!
The most I have seen was a "my view" for 45.


----------



## disneydreamin247

I got an Opinion Outpost today!  I haven't been able to get an SI for days. It asks my age and then says there's nothing open. Really?! There's not ONE survey for ANY 26 year old? It doesn't even know where I live, my sex, or my race. I find that hard to believe.


----------



## disneydreamin247

My $3 credited!


----------



## Cant wait for Disney

mine didnt..that makes me very nervous!!


----------



## Cant wait for Disney

wait, wait..yes it did
i wasnt looking in the right place! hooray!


----------



## disneydreamin247

Cant wait for Disney said:


> wait, wait..yes it did
> i wasnt looking in the right place! hooray!



10 more surveys for the $15 bonus!


----------



## Cant wait for Disney

tell me again about the bonus? 
i'm $8 from token doubling!!


----------



## disneydreamin247

75-100 $2 bonus
101-150 $10 bonus
151-200 $15 bonus
201+ $20 bonus


----------



## Cant wait for Disney

oh that's right...ok so i'm ten from the first bonus! 
ok let me get this straight-survey bonus, token doubling..am i missing anything?


----------



## Cant wait for Disney

i meant ten from the second bonus...i am losing it already today!


----------



## disneydreamin247

Don't forget shopping bonus! Over 5 orders you get a bonus


----------



## Cant wait for Disney

speaking of which, did you get your groupon percent back? i havent seen anything yet


----------



## disneydreamin247

Not yet. I'll give it till Wednesday. Shopping I can be patient with, surveys not so much.


----------



## kcandbella

I got my groupon percent back within a couple of hours.  I also got the 3$!


----------



## amy-momofthree

disneydreamin247 said:


> My $3 credited!



Me too!!!


----------



## amy-momofthree

disneydreamin247 said:


> 75-100 $2 bonus
> 101-150 $10 bonus
> 151-200 $15 bonus
> 201+ $20 bonus



is this amount of surveys?? Does it have to be a certain amount of time like that many in a quarter??Do you have to email them to tell them? 

I had no idea there were  bonuses!!  I am $5 from token doubling.  Do I have to tell them that too?


----------



## Cant wait for Disney

yes, it is amount of surveys. i think you tell at the end of the quarter? i'm not sure, i can only find bonus info on shopping. Disneydreamin, where did you find that info? 
way to go on token doubling! i've got $3 to go! it's so awesome that they give bonuses on top of an already amazing program!


----------



## disneydreamin247

survey bonus info

You have to email at the end of the quarter to request toke, shopping, and survey bonuses.


My Opinion Outpost didn't credit again this week.


----------



## amy-momofthree

disneydreamin247 said:


> survey bonus info
> 
> You have to email at the end of the quarter to request toke, shopping, and survey bonuses.
> 
> 
> My Opinion Outpost didn't credit again this week.



I had 3 SI surveys that didn't credit this week.  I am not emailing them though because they gave me two manual credits for surveys that I got the "didn't qualify" message at the END of the survey


----------



## amy-momofthree

I  am so happy!  I cashed out on a $25 disney gift card on wed and I am already up to $18.55!  I should be able to cash out again on Wed or Thurs which means I did $25 in one week!!! I hope I can keep up the momentum!


----------



## disneydreamin247

Does anyone do surveys without being signed in to QR? I just realized I was halfway through and not signed in.  I hope it credits!


----------



## Cant wait for Disney

no, ive never done any without being signed in...good luck! 
amy-way to go on $25 a week..that is awesome!
i spent 20 minutes on the .80 daily and at the end it said click to be credited so i id, and the next screen said invalid page..so im guessing that is 20 mins down the drain


----------



## disneydreamin247

Copy and paste the error and shoot them an email. I emailed about my OO not crediting 2 weeks in a row. I also asked them if the one I did without being logged in will credit. 

I just looked at my earnings since the first...$31.60!  And that's all surveys. Not a single shopping order.


----------



## amy-momofthree

Cant wait for Disney said:


> no, ive never done any without being signed in...good luck!
> amy-way to go on $25 a week..that is awesome!
> i spent 20 minutes on the .80 daily and at the end it said click to be credited so i id, and the next screen said invalid page..so im guessing that is 20 mins down the drain



the same thing happened to me on saturday!!

 I was so frustrated!  Was it about watching movie trailers? I emailed them since I spent a lot of time on it and they just credited me.


----------



## amy-momofthree

Cant wait for Disney said:


> wow way to go! i've only done $15 so far this month, but i'll take it! i think my demographic is too common so i'm happy to get what i get!
> MyView just pulled up a page that said "We're feeling a little down"
> I feel like they've been down all week not giving me any of my credit!



My View has been acting crazy lately.  I have a hard time getting in and when I do it tells me to sign into their panel?? oh well, hopefully they get it figured out.


----------



## Cant wait for Disney

no, it was about make up i think. sometimes they all run together in my head!


----------



## disneydreamin247

Cant wait for Disney said:


> no, it was about make up i think. sometimes they all run together in my head!





I got burned by the makeup one a few weeks ago! It was an OTX though, not an SI.


----------



## Cant wait for Disney

scratch that..it just hit. i guess it went through anyway..works for me! glad i never got around to emailing them about it!


----------



## disneydreamin247

Okay, so this is completely bizarre. I signed into QR halfway through that survey and it already credited.


----------



## amy-momofthree

this is from their site "You can qualify for Elite by successfully completing 75 surveys (Online Daily Survey Exchange, GIVE2CENTS, GREENFILED or TARGETED) in a quarter"

okay are there specific surveys that count towards getting the survey bonus?  My View, Opinion Central, United and SI's are not listed??  Do those not count towards the bonus?

I have 50 surveys done in the past three weeks so 200 is possible and I could get the $20?  Anyone ever got a survey bonus??  I had no idea and it sounds too good to be true, please  tell me it isn't


----------



## amy-momofthree

disneydreamin247 said:


> Okay, so this is completely bizarre. I signed into QR halfway through that survey and it already credited.



whoa!! strange indeed.


----------



## amy-momofthree

Cant wait for Disney said:


> scratch that..it just hit. i guess it went through anyway..works for me! glad i never got around to emailing them about it!



Yay!!!


----------



## disneydreamin247

I believe it's all of the surveys that credit automatically and are shown in your progress bar


----------



## Cant wait for Disney

disneydreamin247 said:


> Okay, so this is completely bizarre. I signed into QR halfway through that survey and it already credited.



dont ask any questions..just take the credit and run! at last a system glitch that works in your favor


----------



## disneydreamin247

Cant wait for Disney said:


> dont ask any questions..just take the credit and run! at last a system glitch that works in your favor



 It says on the credit I completed it at 2:59 and it was in my account by 3:03. WTH!


----------



## amy-momofthree

disneydreamin247 said:


> It says on the credit I completed it at 2:59 and it was in my account by 3:03. WTH!



Wow, I guess they heard all of our complaining about surveys taking forever to credit


----------



## cari12

amy-momofthree said:


> I had 3 SI surveys that didn't credit this week.  I am not emailing them though because they gave me two manual credits for surveys that I got the "didn't qualify" message at the END of the survey



I have 2 SI surveys from the weekend that have not credited and I know I cleared cookies beforehand. I do not want to email them as I had problems in January with things crediting and they credited me for the 3 missed surveys and then said to ensure I was clearing cookies or else use a different browser. Since then I have been using Ccleaner and have had no problems with credits until this weekend.


----------



## hippsmom

amy-momofthree said:


> My View has been acting crazy lately.  I have a hard time getting in and when I do it tells me to sign into their panel?? oh well, hopefully they get it figured out.



I emailed QR about this as I was having the same problem.  They suggested I tried another browser, which I did, and I haven't had the problem since.


----------



## cab0ad

Hey, I didn't get my $3 survey credit!!  where are you all looking to find it?  is it mixed in with the regular ones????


----------



## Cant wait for Disney

cab0ad said:


> Hey, I didn't get my $3 survey credit!!  where are you all looking to find it?  is it mixed in with the regular ones????



no, go further down the page. there is a different section for those special surveys..good luck!


----------



## Cant wait for Disney

did they not send out new daily surveys today? i cant get into any on the site either


----------



## amy-momofthree

Cant wait for Disney said:


> did they not send out new daily surveys today? i cant get into any on the site either



I got some in my inbox but I can't get into any of them. 
I hope tomorrow is better.


----------



## cab0ad

ugh!  I spent 1/2 hour on a beer survey from give me your 2 cents.  I reviewd several commercials, did extensive brand comparrisons, and then at the last minute they ask me my general demographics and kick me out!  I think that is totally unfair!  you have me do all the dirty work and then not pay me because you don't like my demographics???? 

 I put in a ticket to get paid for it.  This is the 2nd time this has happened to me with give your 2 cents.  It also happens a lot for me when I go to My View.  Does this happen to anyone else?


----------



## DizDragonfly

cab0ad said:


> ugh!  I spent 1/2 hour on a beer survey from give me your 2 cents.  I reviewd several commercials, did extensive brand comparrisons, and then at the last minute they ask me my general demographics and kick me out!  I think that is totally unfair!  you have me do all the dirty work and then not pay me because you don't like my demographics????
> 
> I put in a ticket to get paid for it.  This is the 2nd time this has happened to me with give your 2 cents.  It also happens a lot for me when I go to My View.  Does this happen to anyone else?



That's the reason I stopped doing surveys.  It happened too many times too me and I just threw in the towel.


----------



## amy-momofthree

Does anyone know if QR has paid emails and what is it?  I ve heard others talk of these reward sites that have the paid emails.  Is that the surveys they send to your inbox or is it something else? 

I do the daily clicks and about 4 surveys a day.  ANything else I can do rather quickly?  I have done the quizzes but don't care for those.

Thanks


----------



## amy-momofthree

cab0ad said:


> ugh!  I spent 1/2 hour on a beer survey from give me your 2 cents.  I reviewd several commercials, did extensive brand comparrisons, and then at the last minute they ask me my general demographics and kick me out!  I think that is totally unfair!  you have me do all the dirty work and then not pay me because you don't like my demographics????
> 
> I put in a ticket to get paid for it.  This is the 2nd time this has happened to me with give your 2 cents.  It also happens a lot for me when I go to My View.  Does this happen to anyone else?



It happened to me twice last week but QR was very nice and quick to credit me


----------



## Cant wait for Disney

amy-momofthree said:


> Does anyone know if QR has paid emails and what is it?  I ve heard others talk of these reward sites that have the paid emails.  Is that the surveys they send to your inbox or is it something else?
> 
> I do the daily clicks and about 4 surveys a day.  ANything else I can do rather quickly?  I have done the quizzes but don't care for those.
> 
> Thanks



I wondered the same thing for a little and made a point to sign up for the paid emails..as far as i can tell, it's the ones we get in our inbox. i have never gotten anything different. 
I only do clicks and surveys too. I did sign up for their panel and received a few in my inbox, but never qualified for one of those yet. I think disneydreamin has done well with the panel so you might have better luck than me! 
I guess you could always try to up the number of surveys you do per day if you want to make more..i know it's luck of the draw though as to how many you'll qualify for per day!


----------



## amy-momofthree

Cant wait for Disney said:


> I wondered the same thing for a little and made a point to sign up for the paid emails..as far as i can tell, it's the ones we get in our inbox. i have never gotten anything different.
> I only do clicks and surveys too. I did sign up for their panel and received a few in my inbox, but never qualified for one of those yet. I think disneydreamin has done well with the panel so you might have better luck than me!
> I guess you could always try to up the number of surveys you do per day if you want to make more..i know it's luck of the draw though as to how many you'll qualify for per day!




Thanks!
I just found a section in my profile that says "paid emails" so I clicked it to get it.  I don't know what it pays, but if it turns out to be more trouble than its worth, I will just unclick it.

I signed up for their panel two weeks ago and got nothing so far. I was able to do 3 surveys today so $2.10 but I need $4 more to cash out for another gift card.  

I have been having a hard time qualifying.


----------



## Cant wait for Disney

I hear you! I'm $2 away from my next card and being so close is the hardest part! I'm having trouble qualifying lately too. It seems some days i get like 5 and others none. Oh well! Good luck on your $4
I just keep checking back and trying every once in a while. I hate that they email out the greenfield and my2cents even when there arent any surveys available for them


----------



## amy-momofthree

Cant wait for Disney said:


> I hear you! I'm $2 away from my next card and being so close is the hardest part! I'm having trouble qualifying lately too. It seems some days i get like 5 and others none. Oh well! Good luck on your $4
> I just keep checking back and trying every once in a while. I hate that they email out the greenfield and my2cents even when there arent any surveys available for them



Last week was great!  I made $20 in surverys alone!  Now I can't qualify for anything.  I have NEVEr gotten into a Greenfield so I stopped trying.  
You are right, being close IS the hardest part.  Maybe by tomorrow we can both cash in (cha-ching)!

BUT my Disney gift card should be here anyday from cashing out last wednesday  

Good luck with your $2!  Have you ever tried the sign ups?  I did a few one time when I was desperate because I couldn't get into much.  I may have to do a few of those again.........


----------



## disneydreamin247

I'm hoping I can pick up some slack from yesterday. I got hit with the virus from hell. This morning my doctor sent me to labor and delivery because I was so dehydrated. I'm sitting in the lobby of the hospital now waiting for my dad to pick me up. I only did 2.00 yesterday so I need to do some serious catching up.


----------



## amy-momofthree

disneydreamin247 said:


> I'm hoping I can pick up some slack from yesterday. I got hit with the virus from hell. This morning my doctor sent me to labor and delivery because I was so dehydrated. I'm sitting in the lobby of the hospital now waiting for my dad to pick me up. I only did 2.00 yesterday so I need to do some serious catching up.



Oh no! Hope you feel better soon !


----------



## Cant wait for Disney

get better quick DD, that sounds scary 

i found out that token doubling is automatic so you dont have to email about it, it just doubles the 1st of the following month. so thats good, one less thing to remember


----------



## disneydreamin247

Thanks guys. I'm feeling much better, but not 100% yet. No baby yet either  I think she's going to have to forcibly removed like her brother lol


----------



## hippsmom

Ok, I have been tracking my surveys since 02/03 and 2 from that day never credited, 3 from 02/04, 2 from 02/05, 3 from 02/06 BUT everything from yesterday has credited!!  I don't want to email them and ask for credit for all that crap but what the heck is going on!?  I just started tracking them and now I wonder how many never credited when I wasn't paying attention!  I just assumed they would credit like they were supposed to.


----------



## DizDragonfly

Does anyone do Simplegpt anymore?  Or has everyone given up on it for QuickRewards?    I may some pretty decent money at Simplegpt for a while and then started working crazy hours and couldn't do it anymore.  I was wondering if it was still worth trying to do, or not.


----------



## Cant wait for Disney

everytime i come on here and complain that something hasnt credited, it goes up behind my back! so i'm going to say that my samplicio and greenfield from yesterday never credited and cross my fingers that they are there the next time i log on to qr


----------



## goofy's_gurl

I guess, I should get back on my QR account. I found the site very confusing an I didnt really make anything. My number one preference is Swagbucks! I can make serious Amazon giftcards there!


----------



## disneydreamin247

Cant wait for Disney said:


> everytime i come on here and complain that something hasnt credited, it goes up behind my back! so i'm going to say that my samplicio and greenfield from yesterday never credited and cross my fingers that they are there the next time i log on to qr



 Y2C hasn't credited for me yet today. Figures, yesterday I forget to sign in and it credits within a few minutes. Today I sign in and it hasn't credited in 7 hours.


----------



## cab0ad

So I emailed about some missing survey credits and they keep telling me that I should let them know "if it hasn't credited tomorrow".  do they say that to everyone?  If so, do you put in a whole new ticket or reply to their email they sent you and say it still didn't credit?


----------



## disneydreamin247

I just reply to their email


----------



## Cant wait for Disney

well my samplicio and greenfields never hit 
so now i'm just sitting at $23 being tortured!!


----------



## disneydreamin247

$9.37 short of $150. Goal is to hit 150 by Monday  and $600 by September!


----------



## amy-momofthree

Cant wait for Disney said:


> well my samplicio and greenfields never hit
> so now i'm just sitting at $23 being tortured!!



me too!! I am at 23.33 and can't get any today.  GRRRR!


----------



## amy-momofthree

disneydreamin247 said:


> $9.37 short of $150. Goal is to hit 150 by Monday  and $600 by September!



that is awesome!!!  I just started getting serious 3 weeks ago and have made $47.


----------



## Cant wait for Disney

what is up with MyView?
I should have known to stay away after they didnt credit me for 3 surveys last week. But i tried again the last 3 days and it just keeps sending me round and round in circles..anyone having luck with them lately?


----------



## amy-momofthree

Cant wait for Disney said:


> what is up with MyView?
> I should have known to stay away after they didnt credit me for 3 surveys last week. But i tried again the last 3 days and it just keeps sending me round and round in circles..anyone having luck with them lately?



Yes, it s been happening to me too. someone suggested to use a different browser so yesterday I used Firefox and was able to get through and do one which credited but today I can't get one in either browser.


----------



## amy-momofthree

WAHOOOO!

I seriously just got a SI that was 3 minutes long!!!

I am now .47 away from my disney gift card


----------



## disneydreamin247

amy-momofthree said:


> that is awesome!!!  I just started getting serious 3 weeks ago and have made $47.



 Don't you just love it?!




amy-momofthree said:


> Yes, it s been happening to me too. someone suggested to use a different browser so yesterday I used Firefox and was able to get through and do one which credited but today I can't get one in either browser.



I wouldn't use any browser but Firefox or Chrome. I use Chrome for every survey except Opinion Outpost.


----------



## Cant wait for Disney

Just cashed out my 4th disney card 
that makes $100 since the first of the year..not too shabby! Gotta keep up the momentum!


----------



## amy-momofthree

Cant wait for Disney said:


> Just cashed out my 4th disney card
> that makes $100 since the first of the year..not too shabby! Gotta keep up the momentum!



Awesome!! I hope I can make $25 today but just picked up the kids from early dismissal.  So there is probably no more computer time for me


----------



## cari12

Anyone not get their Greenfield credit today? I almost never qualify but I finally did last night but I haven't seen the credit yet. Last time I did a GF, I did not get the credit either and had to email them and then they gave me the $1.


----------



## disneydreamin247

I've never had problems with Greenfield crediting. Do you clear cookies before doing them and hit all the security questions?


----------



## cari12

I definitely cleared cookies first. It was a Brainjuicer and I followed it through to the end. Which securtiy questions?


----------



## Cant wait for Disney

i did get mine today, but didnt get 2 others from the beginning of the week. its so wacky sometimes


----------



## cari12

Cant wait for Disney said:


> i did get mine today, but didnt get 2 others from the beginning of the week. its so wacky sometimes



So do you worry about the ones you don't get or just let it go? I don't like emailing them for missed credits because I've heard if you do that too much they will cancel your account.


----------



## Cant wait for Disney

yeah i heard that too, so i'm afraid to email too much too. I've been missing a lot of credits lately, i dont know what to do about it. i guess we're kind of stuck


----------



## disneydreamin247

They throw in security questions to make sure you're reading and answering accurately.


----------



## cari12

disneydreamin247 said:


> They throw in security questions to make sure you're reading and answering accurately.



Yep, caught those. 
When I go in I "x" the little video, click on Canada and then answer the pre-qualifiers. Not sure why it does not credit.


----------



## disneydreamin247

cari12 said:


> Yep, caught those.
> When I go in I "x" the little video, click on Canada and then answer the pre-qualifiers. Not sure why it does not credit.



Hmm that's weird. Maybe it's your browser?


----------



## kcandbella

Got my first Disney gc in the mail yesterday and cashed out for my second today!  

The only bad thing is I hate seeing my balance at 1.50...off to try to qualify for some surveys!


----------



## disneydreamin247

kcandbella said:


> Got my first Disney gc in the mail yesterday and cashed out for my second today!
> 
> The only bad thing is I hate seeing my balance at 1.50...off to try to qualify for some surveys!



 That's why I can't bring myself to cash out!


----------



## cglaura

cari12 said:


> Yep, caught those.
> When I go in I "x" the little video, click on Canada and then answer the pre-qualifiers. Not sure why it does not credit.



Did you try to watch the video first, then click Canada.  Maybe there is some sort of tracking at the end so they know you watched (the video about giving honest answers, etc...is that what you are talking about?)


----------



## Cant wait for Disney

did everyone give their feedback on the blog? you could win $1


----------



## kcandbella

cglaura said:


> Did you try to watch the video first, then click Canada.  Maybe there is some sort of tracking at the end so they know you watched (the video about giving honest answers, etc...is that what you are talking about?)



I never watch the video and always get credit...so I don't think that is it.  But its worth a try for whoever asked that question!


----------



## amy-momofthree

kcandbella said:


> Got my first Disney gc in the mail yesterday and cashed out for my second today!
> 
> The only bad thing is I hate seeing my balance at 1.50...off to try to qualify for some surveys!



I cashed out for my second one today too!  ANd I got my first one on Monday.


----------



## amy-momofthree

Cant wait for Disney said:


> did everyone give their feedback on the blog? you could win $1



I was going to.....Maybe I will tomorrow.


----------



## disneydreamin247

I'm so excited for everyone making $$ and cashing out!  Does that make me weird? lol A few people on the budget board bash rewards sites but really, how can you beat free money?


----------



## Cant wait for Disney

disneydreamin247 said:


> I'm so excited for everyone making $$ and cashing out!  Does that make me weird? lol A few people on the budget board bash rewards sites but really, how can you beat free money?



 what?! how could anyone bash qr? this is the craziest free money i have ever made!
and no, you're not weird..everyone cashing out is exciting!


----------



## crazelion

disneydreamin247 said:


> I'm so excited for everyone making $$ and cashing out!  Does that make me weird? lol A few people on the budget board bash rewards sites but really, how can you beat free money?



I know find that odd too.  I can't believe they are bashing reward programs.  I do mind when I come home from work.  Since been so cold and snowing all the time now down south.  

I do swagtv while I am exercice and has been good for me.  When summer start  I will slack off a little because all the activity the kids are.

They is predicting another snow storm.  Is spring yet.


----------



## hippsmom

Ok, I broke down and emailed QR support about all the missing credits I have dating back to 02/03 and they responded that there are no problems with credits issuing (they ought to read this board if they think that! lol).  Anyway, I listed all the ones I have missing, 9 total, but made sure to let them know that I am not looking for manual credit for all of those because there are so many but was hoping for a suggestion from them to keep this from happening.

BTW, how do you switch your browser to Firefox?  I was accessing through AOL and began getting errors in the middle of surveys so now I access directly through Internet Explorer and the errors have disappeared...of course so have my credits!!

I am so impressed by the amount of money you guys can make in a day.  I am mostly doing the surveys and I'm lucky if I can get $5 bucks.


----------



## kcandbella

People bash QR?!?!   I am so excited about it.  I can't wait to get to do things like Pick a Pearl with my gift cards!  And all those tips for the DDP!  The possibilities are endless...

I'm excited for everyone too!  My balance is back to 5.24 so I'm a little more at ease.


----------



## disneydreamin247

crazelion said:


> I know find that odd too.  I can't believe they are bashing reward programs.  I do mind when I come home from work.  Since been so cold and snowing all the time now down south.
> 
> I do swagtv while I am exercice and has been good for me.  When summer start  I will slack off a little because all the activity the kids are.
> 
> They is predicting another snow storm.  Is spring yet.





kcandbella said:


> People bash QR?!?!   I am so excited about it.  I can't wait to get to do things like Pick a Pearl with my gift cards!  And all those tips for the DDP!  The possibilities are endless...
> 
> I'm excited for everyone too!  My balance is back to 5.24 so I'm a little more at ease.



I think they're just people who failed at rewards sites.  I mean it really isn't that hard and you're getting paid to do pretty much NOTHING. What's so difficult and why discourage others from even trying? 

I can't seem to qualify for anything this morning. So discouraging!


----------



## amy-momofthree

I have made $3 so far this morning (4 surveys) in about an hour.  That s pretty good while sitting here doing nothing.  I know this is weird but ......I actually enjoy doing surveys, most of them anyway.

After cashing out yesterday, I am back up to 4.50!  In another week, I can cash out again!!!

My disney fund is growing


----------



## Cant wait for Disney

i have done 7 surveys today
but nothing has posted yet grrr....
if it all hits i should have made $5 so far...but we'll see


----------



## amy-momofthree

Cant wait for Disney said:


> i have done 7 surveys today
> but nothing has posted yet grrr....
> if it all hits i should have made $5 so far...but we'll see



That's awesome!! I have done 6 which I think is a record for me .


----------



## hippsmom

I've done 4 but I cannot get Greenfield or My2Cents to load!  I won't give up.


----------



## kcandbella

amy-momofthree said:


> I have made $3 so far this morning (4 surveys) in about an hour.  That s pretty good while sitting here doing nothing.  I know this is weird but ......I actually enjoy doing surveys, most of them anyway.
> 
> After cashing out yesterday, I am back up to 4.50!  In another week, I can cash out again!!!
> 
> My disney fund is growing



I really like the ones where they show you things and ask you to pick your favorites.  I know I've had a new pepsi bottle one, an all you magazine one, and several others that give you 5-6 choices and you have to rate them.  I actually feel like I might be making a difference in marketing choices.  I like it!


----------



## disneydreamin247

I ordered myself a Valentine's gift from David's today since they were offering 14% off AND 14% back and it already credited!  I figure at 38+ weeks pregnant I deserve something extra yummy and I just love stuff from David's


----------



## amy-momofthree

disneydreamin247 said:


> I ordered myself a Valentine's gift from David's today since they were offering 14% off AND 14% back and it already credited!  I figure at 38+ weeks pregnant I deserve something extra yummy and I just love stuff from David's



Enjoy!!!!!


----------



## deezeealum

what sites are you susing to get your Disney gift cards? I just started using swagbucks but don't see Disney as an option  Also, I try the quickrewards but never seem to qualify  Suggestions on which sites to utilize for the besty ways to earn Disnay gift cards?  Trying to kelp out our next trip to our happy place  TIA


----------



## disneydreamin247

amy-momofthree said:


> Enjoy!!!!!



Thanks! Now if only it were already here lol


----------



## crazelion

deezeealum said:


> what sites are you susing to get your Disney gift cards? I just started using swagbucks but don't see Disney as an option  Also, I try the quickrewards but never seem to qualify  Suggestions on which sites to utilize for the besty ways to earn Disnay gift cards?  Trying to kelp out our next trip to our happy place  TIA



Swagbucks has a paypal option to deposit the rewards in your paypal account.


----------



## disneydreamin247

I've been trying swagbucks for a few days and honestly don't see the big appeal of it. I much prefer QR.


----------



## cab0ad

which ones are not crediting in a timely manner for you?  I have 2 opinion centrals from the last 2 days that have not credited yet.  give me your 2 cents has had REAL problems crediting in the past week and Opinion Outpost didn't ever credit from last week and they had to manually credit them.  I won't do any more give me your 2 cents or opinion outpost ones now since they never seem to credit right.  I don't want to keep asking for manual credits.  does opinion central give anyone trouble?  they usually credit within a few hours but I have one from yesterday and wednesday that still haven't!


----------



## disneydreamin247

My Y2C from yesterday didn't credit. The thing is, not everything will credit. There will be glitches. The majority (98%) of my stuff does credit so I can't really complain. If you read about other rewards sites (like SR) they also have issues with certain surveys crediting. It isn't isolated to any reward site. The good thing about QR is that they will work with you on missing credits.


----------



## Cant wait for Disney

well only 3 out of my 7 from yesterday have hit so far..but they are a samplicio, a greenfield and the .90 daily
so if that's all i'm gettin, i'm glad it was those 3


----------



## disneydreamin247

Cant wait for Disney said:


> well only 3 out of my 7 from yesterday have hit so far..but they are a samplicio, a greenfield and the .90 daily
> so if that's all i'm gettin, i'm glad it was those 3



 My Greenfield from yesterday hit. I find it odd that GF and Y2C are apparently the same company, but one consistently credits and the other does not. What gives!

BTW I know you have a brand new little one. I don't know if you're into baby wearing or not but Zulily has Boba carriers for $60 and you can get an extra $5 off with code GA1189. Just a heads up.


----------



## Cant wait for Disney

disneydreamin247 said:


> My Greenfield from yesterday hit. I find it odd that GF and Y2C are apparently the same company, but one consistently credits and the other does not. What gives!
> 
> BTW I know you have a brand new little one. I don't know if you're into baby wearing or not but Zulily has Boba carriers for $60 and you can get an extra $5 off with code GA1189. Just a heads up.



Thanks for the tip and code! I actually love the idea of babywearing, but my little man didnt share my opinion! I have a ring sling that I love, and he tolerated it for about 2 1/2 months, before he really knew what was going on! After that, he would scream everytime i tried to put him in it. Maybe he's claustraphobic?


----------



## amy-momofthree

cab0ad said:


> which ones are not crediting in a timely manner for you?  I have 2 opinion centrals from the last 2 days that have not credited yet.  give me your 2 cents has had REAL problems crediting in the past week and Opinion Outpost didn't ever credit from last week and they had to manually credit them.  I won't do any more give me your 2 cents or opinion outpost ones now since they never seem to credit right.  I don't want to keep asking for manual credits.  does opinion central give anyone trouble?  they usually credit within a few hours but I have one from yesterday and wednesday that still haven't!



I have never had a problem with an Opinion Central .  However, the few times I have done a give me your 2 cents, it either kicked me out or didn't credit.  I refuse to even try for those anymore.


----------



## amy-momofthree

disneydreamin247 said:


> My Y2C from yesterday didn't credit. The thing is, not everything will credit. There will be glitches. The majority (98%) of my stuff does credit so I can't really complain. If you read about other rewards sites (like SR) they also have issues with certain surveys crediting. It isn't isolated to any reward site. The good thing about QR is that they will work with you on missing credits.



You are right.  With the amount of surveys that we do, something is bound to not credit. I have had a few lately that were seriously 5 minutes long!! Love that!! SO, that makes up for the occasional ones that I don't get credit for.  I have my "old faithful" surveys, the ones I feel comfortable with and always qualify for that I do every day.   In sticking with those, I have made almost $40 since the beginning of the Feb.


----------



## disneydreamin247

Cant wait for Disney said:


> Thanks for the tip and code! I actually love the idea of babywearing, but my little man didnt share my opinion! I have a ring sling that I love, and he tolerated it for about 2 1/2 months, before he really knew what was going on! After that, he would scream everytime i tried to put him in it. Maybe he's claustraphobic?



 A lot of babies don't like the RS but feel comfortable in a wrap or a SSC when they're big enough. I get claustrophobic thinking about a RS so I can't buy one.  We have a stretchy wrap for when she's born, and now the Boba. I'm also ordering an Oh Snap for Babyhawk....and maybe a few others 



amy-momofthree said:


> You are right.  With the amount of surveys that we do, something is bound to not credit. I have had a few lately that were seriously 5 minutes long!! Love that!! SO, that makes up for the occasional ones that I don't get credit for.  I have my "old faithful" surveys, the ones I feel comfortable with and always qualify for that I do every day.   In sticking with those, I have made almost $40 since the beginning of the Feb.



That's awesome! I was going over my trip budget today and didn't even realize I'm only like $600 short. I thought I had to save another $1500. That was a HUGE relief.


----------



## cari12

disneydreamin247 said:


> My Greenfield from yesterday hit. I find it odd that GF and Y2C are apparently the same company, but one consistently credits and the other does not. What gives!



What browser do you use for Greenfield? I did a United Daily and a Greenfield last night and the UD hit within about 5 minutes but I still haven't seen the GF. I had a GF the other day and one a month ago not credit as well.( I don't qualify for GF very often) I am clearing cookies and completing the whole thing but it never seems to credit for me. Any advice?


----------



## disneydreamin247

cari12 said:


> What browser do you use for Greenfield? I did a United Daily and a Greenfield last night and the UD hit within about 5 minutes but I still haven't seen the GF. I had a GF the other day and one a month ago not credit as well.( I don't qualify for GF very often) I am clearing cookies and completing the whole thing but it never seems to credit for me. Any advice?



I use Chrome for everything but Opinion Outpost


----------



## disneydreamin247

Y2C from yesterday and today just credited.


----------



## Cant wait for Disney

a big  to QR..everything i did in the past 2 days finally credited. All 9 surveys! Things must have been backed up with the change over to the new format. I even got a MY2C from thursday


----------



## disneydreamin247

I'm up to $162.30!  I'm so excited...in case you can't tell  I still have 7 months to save up. That's at least another $500!


----------



## jenseib

eagles...are you still reading here...If so I am trying to PM you back, but it says your box is full


----------



## Cant wait for Disney

got 6 today! i'm on track to cash out again on wednesday, making $25 a week!


----------



## disneydreamin247

Cant wait for Disney said:


> got 6 today! i'm on track to cash out again on wednesday, making $25 a week!



I only got to do one today. I had to go to my son's basketball game/pizza party and then do some baby and grocery shopping. Now it's time to get to work!


----------



## amy-momofthree

Cant wait for Disney said:


> got 6 today! i'm on track to cash out again on wednesday, making $25 a week!



Nothing is crediting for me today


----------



## disneydreamin247

amy-momofthree said:


> Nothing is crediting for me today



Mine either. They must be backed up again.


----------



## amy-momofthree

disneydreamin247 said:


> Mine either. They must be backed up again.



I hope so! Maybe when I wake up in the morning I'll have an extra $3 !!!!


----------



## crazelion

FYI simplegpt has daily clicks again I think about 14 of them.


----------



## amy-momofthree

Ok, I think I'm elite? I just hit 75 surveys.  Now what?? Do I email them to tell them? And does elite get me anything? I can't find anything about survey bonuses? Do you think they got rid of that? 

Quick rewards doesn't have the same look on the site. Did they change that for everyone? Or do I have a setting turned on?

I'm so excited that I nay actually hit $100 this month!!! Wahooo!


----------



## disneydreamin247

Most of my stuff credited! I even got a Samplicio tonight (which almost never happens) and it credited within 5 minutes of completion. I also got credit for my BEAUTIFUL diaper bag I bought. I'm up to $170.69!  Maybe I can hit $200 by the end of the month!


----------



## crazelion

amy-momofthree said:


> Ok, I think I'm elite? I just hit 75 surveys.  Now what?? Do I email them to tell them? And does elite get me anything? I can't find anything about survey bonuses? Do you think they got rid of that?
> 
> Quick rewards doesn't have the same look on the site. Did they change that for everyone? Or do I have a setting turned on?
> 
> I'm so excited that I nay actually hit $100 this month!!! Wahooo!



Elite will let you use your tokens for amazon gift cards if want too.  I  know they have other stuff cash out for elite status.  I just never cash out for them.


----------



## cab0ad

Is anyone getting surveys today??  I'm getting nothing!  Some of them (the SI surveys) won't even load the welcome screen!


----------



## disneydreamin247

cab0ad said:


> Is anyone getting surveys today??  I'm getting nothing!  Some of them (the SI surveys) won't even load the welcome screen!



I've only gotten 3 today.


----------



## Cant wait for Disney

i got 2 today, but not qualifying for anything else..slow day ...
i did however give my mom a qr tutorial this evening so hopefully she will start making some bucks!


----------



## disneydreamin247

I'm sad to admit I'm semi happy that I'm not getting any because I'm exhausted from baby shopping all day. When I try to pay attention to a survey I start to nod off.


----------



## kcandbella

I qualified for five today, but yesterday was a bad day for me to qualify.  Also, the last one I did was an SI where I watched an entire episode of a show called The Dish (20+ min) and answered a bunch of questions about it, and at the end it told me I didn't qualify.  I guess I will email but has anyone ever had that happen and it ended up crediting anyway?  I actually enjoyed watching the show but it took about 30 min total and I hate that it said I didn't qualify at the end!


----------



## crazelion

cab0ad said:


> Is anyone getting surveys today??  I'm getting nothing!  Some of them (the SI surveys) won't even load the welcome screen!



I thought I was going crazy there for a moment with all the blank pages.  I thought it was something wrong with my computer there for moment. LOL


----------



## disneydreamin247

I can't qualify for a single thing this morning.  Hopefully after my date with DS later things will be a little better.


----------



## amy-momofthree

disneydreamin247 said:


> I can't qualify for a single thing this morning.  Hopefully after my date with DS later things will be a little better.



survey slump here too!  I think I am burned out from surveys 
but must keep pushing along!!!


----------



## amy-momofthree

crazelion said:


> Elite will let you use your tokens for amazon gift cards if want too.  I  know they have other stuff cash out for elite status.  I just never cash out for them.



thanks!!


----------



## amy-momofthree

I cashed out for a gift card that has been in "processing" since Feb 9th.  Does this mean they did not get it yet?  The last one went from "processing " to "accepted" in less than 24hrs.  I dont want to be a pain and email them if it means I could still get my gift card ?  Would you email them?


----------



## hippsmom

Not qualifying for much today either.  Got almost completely done with a My2Cents only to have it give me a "this page is unavailable" error!  UGH.  I have emailed about this once before and they gave me credit.  The topper was that I was 3/4 through a Greenfield about Chevy, Ford and Nissan and all of a sudden it asked my age again and then told me I didn't qualify.  WTH! So I did qualify for another and managed to fix that one.  I still enjoy the surveys but its little things like that that start to build up and I get frustrated.


----------



## cab0ad

amy-momofthree said:


> I cashed out for a gift card that has been in "processing" since Feb 9th.  Does this mean they did not get it yet?  The last one went from "processing " to "accepted" in less than 24hrs.  I dont want to be a pain and email them if it means I could still get my gift card ?  Would you email them?



they only process them once a week.  from my past experience it is usually at the end of a week on thursday or friday.  I waited a whole week once till they did it.  

I have not had much luck today either!  is the well drying up?  I did the Give me your 2 cents today since it was all I could qualify for and then at the end they said "thank you for completing it" then told me I didn't qualify!  I REFUSE to do any more of the Give your 2 cents!


----------



## Cant wait for Disney

hippsmom said:


> Not qualifying for much today either.  Got almost completely done with a My2Cents only to have it give me a "this page is unavailable" error!  UGH.  I have emailed about this once before and they gave me credit.  The topper was that I was 3/4 through a Greenfield about Chevy, Ford and Nissan and all of a sudden it asked my age again and then told me I didn't qualify.  WTH! So I did qualify for another and managed to fix that one.  I still enjoy the surveys but its little things like that that start to build up and I get frustrated.



The same exact thing happened to me with the Chevy, Ford, Nissan survey!  I was not happy about that! 

But in good news..I am at $20 today so i think i'm going to hit my goal of cashing out tomorrow..fingers crossed!


----------



## disneydreamin247

I ended up doing well later on last night after my date with DS. I got 6 in yesterday, including an OO and Greenfield. I'm at 181.27, so hopefully I will be making my $200 goal for March 1st. 

I won't be getting big cash back for my stroller, but that's okay because I'm going to be saving $389!  I think that beats $33 back


----------



## counselormom

hippsmom said:


> Not qualifying for much today either.  Got almost completely done with a My2Cents only to have it give me a "this page is unavailable" error!  UGH.  I have emailed about this once before and they gave me credit.  The topper was that I was 3/4 through a Greenfield about Chevy, Ford and Nissan and all of a sudden it asked my age again and then told me I didn't qualify.  WTH! So I did qualify for another and managed to fix that one.  I still enjoy the surveys but its little things like that that start to build up and I get frustrated.



New here!  But I had to comment.  Same thing just happened to me too, same survey!  I get up at 5:30 in the morning to do a few surveys before work and I was not happy!


----------



## jenseib

This thread seems to have become more of a chat now


----------



## amy-momofthree

cab0ad said:


> they only process them once a week.  from my past experience it is usually at the end of a week on thursday or friday.  I waited a whole week once till they did it.
> 
> I have not had much luck today either!  is the well drying up?  I did the Give me your 2 cents today since it was all I could qualify for and then at the end they said "thank you for completing it" then told me I didn't qualify!  I REFUSE to do any more of the Give your 2 cents!



ok, thanks!  I guess I will wait til the end of the week.


----------



## amy-momofthree

counselormom said:


> New here!  But I had to comment.  Same thing just happened to me too, same survey!  I get up at 5:30 in the morning to do a few surveys before work and I was not happy!



welcome!!


----------



## counselormom

Oops! I didn't mean to mess up the thread.  I have been reading for awhile now and all of your survey tips have been so helpful, I just started last week and I wouldn't even have known about it if not for this thread, so thank you!
I will add a few of my budget tips (I'm sure most of you have heard them before) to make up for my chattiness. 

I have also been doing surveyspot, I only do the ones that I receive through email.  But these are ones that are targerted to you and you are more likely to qualify for, they are also worth b/w $1.00 to $3.00. 

I have started to get serious about saving  money each time I go to the grocery store.  I have been shopping at Aldi and wAlgreens and cutting $30-40 each week off my grocery bill, I then write my check for the usual amount budgeted and put the money in my secret vacation stash.  I figure $120-$160 a month will add up fast!

I have also recently found coke rewards.


----------



## Cant wait for Disney

I just took one of the SI daily surveys and it was about vacationing at Disney World 
I was thinking..i'm taking this survey on vacations at DW so i can save to take a vacation at DW!


----------



## amy-momofthree

Cant wait for Disney said:


> I just took one of the SI daily surveys and it was about vacationing at Disney World
> I was thinking..i'm taking this survey on vacations at DW so i can save to take a vacation at DW!



I took that one last week


----------



## disneydreamin247

counselormom said:


> Oops! I didn't mean to mess up the thread.  I have been reading for awhile now and all of your survey tips have been so helpful, I just started last week and I wouldn't even have known about it if not for this thread, so thank you!
> I will add a few of my budget tips (I'm sure most of you have heard them before) to make up for my chattiness.
> 
> I have also been doing surveyspot, I only do the ones that I receive through email.  But these are ones that are targerted to you and you are more likely to qualify for, they are also worth b/w $1.00 to $3.00.
> 
> I have started to get serious about saving  money each time I go to the grocery store.  I have been shopping at Aldi and wAlgreens and cutting $30-40 each week off my grocery bill, I then write my check for the usual amount budgeted and put the money in my secret vacation stash.  I figure $120-$160 a month will add up fast!
> 
> I have also recently found coke rewards.



You're not ruining anything! This chat has kind of always been a discussion about QR. I don't see the problem. 
Welcome aboard!



Cant wait for Disney said:


> I just took one of the SI daily surveys and it was about vacationing at Disney World
> I was thinking..i'm taking this survey on vacations at DW so i can save to take a vacation at DW!



I want a survey about DW!!!


----------



## cglaura

And that concludes my survey frustration vent of the day!  haha. Not one available to me!


----------



## disneydreamin247

Has anyone seen the wacky click? I haven't seen it for a few days.


----------



## Ar1el

disneydreamin247 said:


> I had $10.13 in my account from some shopping but just started getting back into things on Jan 4th when I booked our trip. We haven't gone since June 09 because I got hit by 2 cars right after we got back in 09, and then I got pregnant last May, so I kinda slacked off. I'm not paying our room with this money, I blew our budget by booking 9 nights at the Poly, so this is more some extra play money, however if I can do a couple extra hundred I may upgrade. I go back and forth with the idea though because I'm not sure how much I'll be using the lounge traveling alone with a 7yr old and a 7 month old lol



Forgive me that I have not read the whole thread but are you all talking about sunshine rewards or another site.  I planned a trip for my family of 5 to Disney for Sept and would really like to try to pay some of it with reward sites and such.  I had second thoughts about going to Disney when we still have owed money out there........credit cards............but I figure you only live once and my kids deserve the trip!!


----------



## disneydreamin247

Ar1el said:


> Forgive me that I have not read the whole thread but are you all talking about sunshine rewards or another site.  I planned a trip for my family of 5 to Disney for Sept and would really like to try to pay some of it with reward sites and such.  I had second thoughts about going to Disney when we still have owed money out there........credit cards............but I figure you only live once and my kids deserve the trip!!



Quickrewards


----------



## Ar1el

disneydreamin247 said:


> Quickrewards



Thank you very much, I am going to go check it out!!


----------



## disneydreamin247

Ar1el said:


> Thank you very much, I am going to go check it out!!



No problem  If you have any questions about just ask us. We're a friendly bunch.


----------



## amy-momofthree

counselormom said:


> Oops! I didn't mean to mess up the thread.  I have been reading for awhile now and all of your survey tips have been so helpful, I just started last week and I wouldn't even have known about it if not for this thread, so thank you!
> I will add a few of my budget tips (I'm sure most of you have heard them before) to make up for my chattiness.
> 
> I have also been doing surveyspot, I only do the ones that I receive through email.  But these are ones that are targerted to you and you are more likely to qualify for, they are also worth b/w $1.00 to $3.00.
> 
> I have started to get serious about saving  money each time I go to the grocery store.  I have been shopping at Aldi and wAlgreens and cutting $30-40 each week off my grocery bill, I then write my check for the usual amount budgeted and put the money in my secret vacation stash.  I figure $120-$160 a month will add up fast!
> 
> I have also recently found coke rewards.



You didn't mess up the thread.  We just come here to chat/vent about our progress  

Good tips on saving money. I wish I could cut my grocery bill!  But with three kids (one in diapers and on formula), it's so HARD!!!


----------



## Cant wait for Disney

I did it! I hit my $25 last night -$25 in one week! I'm going to try again..but this time shoot for $26! Up the ante a bit haha! 
how is everyone's week so far? i'm striking out big time with surveys this morning


----------



## amy-momofthree

Cant wait for Disney said:


> I did it! I hit my $25 last night -$25 in one week! I'm going to try again..but this time shoot for $26! Up the ante a bit haha!
> how is everyone's week so far? i'm striking out big time with surveys this morning



Yay!!!!
I am .51 away from cashing out but I am hopeful to cash out today. I cashed out the last two Wednesdays so I'm declaring Wednesdays "cash out day" 
It will keep me on track.


----------



## disneydreamin247

amy-momofthree said:


> You didn't mess up the thread.  We just come here to chat/vent about our progress
> 
> Good tips on saving money. I wish I could cut my grocery bill!  But with three kids (one in diapers and on formula), it's so HARD!!!



Do you use Amazon for diapers? If you belong to Amazon Mom (free to join) and subscribe to auto delivery of diapers they come out super cheap. IDK what size your LO is in but for a box of size 1 Huggies Little Snugglers (168 diapers) it's 22.93. That makes them 14 cents a diaper, but then you can also get coupons in parenting and baby magazines for 20% off which makes them SUPER cheap. You can cancel the deliveries after they send your 1st box and then use another coupon the next month. In this month's issue of Parenting I got a $10 off coupon instead of 20%! I wish they had these deals when DS was in dipes!


----------



## Ar1el

disneydreamin247 said:


> Do you use Amazon for diapers? If you belong to Amazon Mom (free to join) and subscribe to auto delivery of diapers they come out super cheap. IDK what size your LO is in but for a box of size 1 Huggies Little Snugglers (168 diapers) it's 22.93. That makes them 14 cents a diaper, but then you can also get coupons in parenting and baby magazines for 20% off which makes them SUPER cheap. You can cancel the deliveries after they send your 1st box and then use another coupon the next month. In this month's issue of Parenting I got a $10 off coupon instead of 20%! I wish they had these deals when DS was in dipes!



I have never heard of Amazon Mom but I think the price you quoted is cheaper than what I get my diapers at BJ's.  I will have to check it out.  Thanks!!


----------



## disneydreamin247

Ar1el said:


> I have never heard of Amazon Mom but I think the price you quoted is cheaper than what I get my diapers at BJ's.  I will have to check it out.  Thanks!!



No problem! You also get free 2 day shipping on them and Amazon Mom gives you an automatic free 3 months of Amazon Prime, and every $25 you spend in a purchase from the baby store extends it by a month.


----------



## amy-momofthree

disneydreamin247 said:


> Do you use Amazon for diapers? If you belong to Amazon Mom (free to join) and subscribe to auto delivery of diapers they come out super cheap. IDK what size your LO is in but for a box of size 1 Huggies Little Snugglers (168 diapers) it's 22.93. That makes them 14 cents a diaper, but then you can also get coupons in parenting and baby magazines for 20% off which makes them SUPER cheap. You can cancel the deliveries after they send your 1st box and then use another coupon the next month. In this month's issue of Parenting I got a $10 off coupon instead of 20%! I wish they had these deals when DS was in dipes!



Yes, I do use amazon for diapers (formula too).  I am on amazon mom and subscribe and save.  Unfortunately, I have never gotten one of those coupons  I try to order everything I can from amazon even if it's close in price.  Our tax in TN is almost 10%  so just not paying tax by using amazon saves me a bundle.


----------



## Ar1el

disneydreamin247 said:


> No problem! You also get free 2 day shipping on them and Amazon Mom gives you an automatic free 3 months of Amazon Prime, and every $25 you spend in a purchase from the baby store extends it by a month.



Wow thanks for that info!!


----------



## disneydreamin247

amy-momofthree said:


> Yes, I do use amazon for diapers (formula too).  I am on amazon mom and subscribe and save.  Unfortunately, I have never gotten one of those coupons  I try to order everything I can from amazon even if it's close in price.  Our tax in TN is almost 10%  so just not paying tax by using amazon saves me a bundle.



We used to not pay tax here in NY too until they changed that.  8.875% is killer AND they reinstated tax on clothes. I shop in NJ a lot of from sites that don't charge tax. If I ever get any extra coupons I'll be sure to pass them along.




Ar1el said:


> Wow thanks for that info!!



No problem.


----------



## Cant wait for Disney

amy-momofthree said:


> Yay!!!!
> I am .51 away from cashing out but I am hopeful to cash out today. I cashed out the last two Wednesdays so I'm declaring Wednesdays "cash out day"
> It will keep me on track.


 
Cash out Wednesday is a great idea! i'm joining you!!


----------



## amy-momofthree

disneydreamin247 said:


> We used to not pay tax here in NY too until they changed that.  8.875% is killer AND they reinstated tax on clothes. I shop in NJ a lot of from sites that don't charge tax. If I ever get any extra coupons I'll be sure to pass them along.
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## amy-momofthree

Cant wait for Disney said:


> Cash out Wednesday is a great idea! i'm joining you!!



great!!! join me! 

I just cashed out. I now have 1.35 in my account


----------



## disneydreamin247

I wish I were brave enough to cash out. I'm greedy and like to see my balance  It makes it easier for me to keep track of how much I've been making.


----------



## kcandbella

I just cashed out too!  I will join Cash Out Wednesdays!


----------



## amy-momofthree

kcandbella said:


> I just cashed out too!  I will join Cash Out Wednesdays!



yay!!!!  join us!!


----------



## hippsmom

Cant wait for Disney said:


> I just took one of the SI daily surveys and it was about vacationing at Disney World
> I was thinking..i'm taking this survey on vacations at DW so i can save to take a vacation at DW!



I got that one too.  Chuckled my way through it...I kept thinking I wish all these surveys were about Disney!


----------



## hippsmom

counselormom said:


> New here!  But I had to comment.  Same thing just happened to me too, same survey!  I get up at 5:30 in the morning to do a few surveys before work and I was not happy!



Yep, some things just get to you!  I would not have known about QR if I hadn't found this thread either and I just made Elite status and will make about $80 in my first month!  So welcome aboard!!


----------



## disneydreamin247

I've only gotten 3 so far today. Can't qualify for GF or Y2C, nor United Daily.  None of the big ones!


----------



## Cant wait for Disney

Hooray for Cash Out Wednesdays!!
Come on DD...peer pressure..cash out, cash out 
haha just kidding..i have the opposite problem from you- i dont have the guts to let my balance just sit there..i feel secure in knowing the cards are in my hands!


----------



## disneydreamin247

Cant wait for Disney said:


> Hooray for Cash Out Wednesdays!!
> Come on DD...peer pressure..cash out, cash out
> haha just kidding..i have the opposite problem from you- i dont have the guts to let my balance just sit there..i feel secure in knowing the cards are in my hands!



 I haven't decided how I want to fund my trip, or I would just bite the bullet and cash out. If I just charge everything to my Disney Visa I would just use my QR money to pay it off. If I don't do it that way then I could get gift cards, or just use my debit card, or...yeah, see where this is going?  lol


----------



## Cant wait for Disney

yes, i see what you're saying. i give you credit though. i tried to let my money sit til i had enough to get 2 cards at once..and then cashed out 5 mins later


----------



## counselormom

amy-momofthree said:


> welcome!!



Thanks!



disneydreamin247 said:


> You're not ruining anything! This chat has kind of always been a discussion about QR. I don't see the problem.
> Welcome aboard!
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amy-momofthree said:
> 
> 
> 
> You didn't mess up the thread.  We just come here to chat/vent about our progress
> 
> Good tips on saving money. I wish I could cut my grocery bill!  But with three kids (one in diapers and on formula), it's so HARD!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I remember those days!  It gets easier, at least until we have to start buying cars and paying for college!
> 
> 
> 
> hippsmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, some things just get to you!  I would not have known about QR if I hadn't found this thread either and I just made Elite status and will make about $80 in my first month!  So welcome aboard!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> $80, that' great!  I have a long way to go until Elite status!  I did qualify for a Greeting Card survey that is for 3 months and will pay $25 at the end.  I'm not sure how that will work out but we'll see.
> 
> Thanks, for the kind words everyone!
Click to expand...


----------



## amy-momofthree

Has anyone gotten credit for the same type of survey twice?  I guess I didn't realize it but I did two SI #2 surveys today and got credit for both.  I know it says you may do one per day? Should I tell them??? Has this ever happened?


----------



## disneydreamin247

amy-momofthree said:


> Has anyone gotten credit for the same type of survey twice?  I guess I didn't realize it but I did two SI #2 surveys today and got credit for both.  I know it says you may do one per day? Should I tell them??? Has this ever happened?



You can do up ti 5 SI Surveys a day


----------



## amy-momofthree

disneydreamin247 said:


> You can do up ti 5 SI Surveys a day



thanks!!Does it matter which SI surveys?  I thought it was the one that just says SI and underneath it and tells you that you can do up to five.  Does the 5 count towards the SI #2 and SI #3?


----------



## disneydreamin247

amy-momofthree said:


> thanks!!Does it matter which SI surveys?  I thought it was the one that just says SI and underneath it and tells you that you can do up to five.  Does the 5 count towards the SI #2 and SI #3?



Yeah I'm pretty sure. I've done 2 of the same type before.


----------



## amy-momofthree

disneydreamin247 said:


> Yeah I'm pretty sure. I've done 2 of the same type before.



Ok, thanks!!


----------



## disneydreamin247

5 surveys away from the $20 bonus.


----------



## Cant wait for Disney

disneydreamin247 said:


> 5 surveys away from the $20 bonus.



way to go! i need 3 more for the $15..i really want to get to the $20 by the end of March!


----------



## Killer Fish

Ok backreading entire thread....

On page 39...

Noticing account banning info...Are you able to log in from work and home?

Joined Simple and Quick Rewards...

Thanks in Advance.


----------



## hippsmom

Sheesh, I think I only qualified for the LONGEST surveys tonight.  I finally threw in the towel after 3 that seemed to take forever.  Got frustrated by one that I sat through 10 minutes of pictures of cars and was then told I didn't qualify.  UGH, give me a break and stop wasting my time!!!

By the way, I am over 75 surveys for the quarter.  How do earn the bonuses that were mentioned?  All I see is that I can earn a bonus if I spend X amount on online shopping.


----------



## cab0ad

I hate Give your 2 cents!  I swore I would not go to them anymore after twice they put me through a whole survey and then told me I didn't qualify.  Then I gave it a week and thought, maybe they fixed the "bug" in the program.  I spent another 30 minutes and answered EVERYTHING all the way through demographics and it did it again!    I WILL NEVER DO ANOTHER GIVE YOUR 2 CENTS AGAIN!!!!  I have already emailed them 2 times to complain about this.  Has anyone else had this problem and complained?


----------



## disneydreamin247

Cant wait for Disney said:


> way to go! i need 3 more for the $15..i really want to get to the $20 by the end of March!



You can do it! I'm now only 2 away.  Happy I can accomplish it before the baby comes.



cab0ad said:


> I hate Give your 2 cents!  I swore I would not go to them anymore after twice they put me through a whole survey and then told me I didn't qualify.  Then I gave it a week and thought, maybe they fixed the "bug" in the program.  I spent another 30 minutes and answered EVERYTHING all the way through demographics and it did it again!    I WILL NEVER DO ANOTHER GIVE YOUR 2 CENTS AGAIN!!!!  I have already emailed them 2 times to complain about this.  Has anyone else had this problem and complained?



I don't have that problem. I only had one of them not credit for me. I emailed and they said it was probably because I was going too quickly. Since then I've been sure to go slowly, delay myself if I feel I'm going too fast and everything credits. Maybe it's your browser?


----------



## Cant wait for Disney

hippsmom said:


> Sheesh, I think I only qualified for the LONGEST surveys tonight.  I finally threw in the towel after 3 that seemed to take forever.  Got frustrated by one that I sat through 10 minutes of pictures of cars and was then told I didn't qualify.  UGH, give me a break and stop wasting my time!!!
> 
> By the way, I am over 75 surveys for the quarter.  How do earn the bonuses that were mentioned?  All I see is that I can earn a bonus if I spend X amount on online shopping.



did you email QR and tell them you hit the 75? if you do then they will move you to elite status. Now that you are elite, if you  do 100 surveys in the quarter you will get $10 bonus, 150 is $15 and 200 is $200. Also in elite, there is a token doubling progress bar in your offer history. Once you hit 100% your tokens will double. Hope that helps!


----------



## cab0ad

Cant wait for Disney said:


> did you email QR and tell them you hit the 75? if you do then they will move you to elite status. Now that you are elite, if you  do 100 surveys in the quarter you will get $10 bonus, 150 is $15 and 200 is $200. Also in elite, there is a token doubling progress bar in your offer history. Once you hit 100% your tokens will double. Hope that helps!



You mean the tokens double automatically when you hit the 100%?  I thought you had to wait and ask them to do it after the quarter's end.  gee, I hope they don't automatically double!  I have 108000 tokens right now and I thought I'd be able to double that number at the end of March! If it has ALREADY doubled automatically and I didn't notice then I won't be able to cash it in for anything for a while yet!  I was hoping to double my tokens and cash them in for a cash bonus at the same time I got my survey bonus for the quarter!


----------



## amy-momofthree

Cant wait for Disney said:


> did you email QR and tell them you hit the 75? if you do then they will move you to elite status. Now that you are elite, if you  do 100 surveys in the quarter you will get $10 bonus, 150 is $15 and 200 is $200. Also in elite, there is a token doubling progress bar in your offer history. Once you hit 100% your tokens will double. Hope that helps!



Are they still doing this with survey bonuses?  When I emailed them to tell them I was elite, I asked them if there were any bonuses now that I was elite and they sent me a link to just shopping bonuses.  And I  can't find anywhere on their site about survey bonuses?  I know someone posted a link awhile ago but that may be because they have been a member for a long time and are still under that bonus set up??  So, maybe they arent doing it with newer members?? 

I really really hope there is a survey bonus.  That would be awesome!!!


----------



## Cant wait for Disney

cab0ad said:


> You mean the tokens double automatically when you hit the 100%?  I thought you had to wait and ask them to do it after the quarter's end.  gee, I hope they don't automatically double!  I have 108000 tokens right now and I thought I'd be able to double that number at the end of March! If it has ALREADY doubled automatically and I didn't notice then I won't be able to cash it in for anything for a while yet!  I was hoping to double my tokens and cash them in for a cash bonus at the same time I got my survey bonus for the quarter!



no, i'm sorry, i didnt mean that. When i hit the limit for doubling i emailed them and they said it is automatic, and that it would start doubling at the end of the month. That would mean the end of this month ..so i'm not too sure how it works  they just said it would do it on its own, but i know my tokens have not yet been doubling even though i qualified a few weeks ago. 

Amy, as far as survey bonuses, i couldnt find any info on that either. DD posted the link to the survey bonuses and i have been assuming that it was still in place. I really really hope so! DD any wisdom for us?!


----------



## disneydreamin247

I made my $200 goal already!  I am SO freakin happy lol AND I made the $20 bonus. 

As far as bonuses, the last time I got an email about them was January 13th. I had emailed them about it at that time also and asked if it was just the surveys listed or any of the daily surveys and they responded that it is all surveys that credit automatically and count in the elite status bar. Maybe you can ask specifically about the survey bonus when you email them? If anyone wants the email you can PM me you email addy and I can forward it to you.


----------



## amy-momofthree

disneydreamin247 said:


> I made my $200 goal already!  I am SO freakin happy lol AND I made the $20 bonus.
> 
> As far as bonuses, the last time I got an email about them was January 13th. I had emailed them about it at that time also and asked if it was just the surveys listed or any of the daily surveys and they responded that it is all surveys that credit automatically and count in the elite status bar. Maybe you can ask specifically about the survey bonus when you email them? If anyone wants the email you can PM me you email addy and I can forward it to you.



I hope there is a bonus. wouldn't that be wonderful!!  I guess we will find out soon when the quarter is up.  When I emailed them two weeks ago about elite status, they just copied the link to the site about shopping bonuses, no survey bonuses   so maybe  that is something they started awhile back  but discontinued it but still honor it for older members?  I don't know.  I won't count on it that way I will be happy if it happens 


Good job on making your  goal!! When is baby coming??


----------



## disneydreamin247

Here's the image that was in the email from Jan 13th


----------



## Killer Fish

Do you all actually get a daily email that you click from for Quick Rewards?

I have been going directly to the site and doing/applying for all the surveys directly on the page.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## disneydreamin247

amy-momofthree said:


> I hope there is a bonus. wouldn't that be wonderful!!  I guess we will find out soon when the quarter is up.  When I emailed them two weeks ago about elite status, they just copied the link to the site about shopping bonuses, no survey bonuses   so maybe  that is something they started awhile back  but discontinued it but still honor it for older members?  I don't know.  I won't count on it that way I will be happy if it happens
> 
> 
> Good job on making your  goal!! When is baby coming??



Oh, and I'm due next Friday but I feel like she's never gonna come out! Every time they check me there's absolutely no progress. I'll just be pregnant forever! 



Killer Fish said:


> Do you all actually get a daily email that you click from for Quick Rewards?
> 
> I have been going directly to the site and doing/applying for all the surveys directly on the page.
> 
> Thanks in advance.



I get emails for most, and then whatever I don't have one for I do through the site. There's an option to sign up for them.


----------



## Killer Fish

disneydreamin247 said:


> I get emails for most, and then whatever I don't have one for I do through the site. There's an option to sign up for them.



Hmm....any particular spot you can make that happen. On my email settings I clicked all 3 of the boxes....If not no worries.

Seem to be qualifying for a lot of the surveys. Pretty happy about that.


----------



## disneydreamin247

http://www2.quickrewards.net/account/programs.html


----------



## amy-momofthree

Killer Fish said:


> Do you all actually get a daily email that you click from for Quick Rewards?
> 
> I have been going directly to the site and doing/applying for all the surveys directly on the page.
> 
> Thanks in advance.



I do all of my surveys from the site.  
I have discovered a pattern with the surveys that I have been sticking to.  Samplicio works for me in the morning but I usually can't get into an SI survey til 1pm.  Others are hit and miss throughout the day so it's just easier to do it directly from the site.


----------



## amy-momofthree

disneydreamin247 said:


> Oh, and I'm due next Friday but I feel like she's never gonna come out! Every time they check me there's absolutely no progress. I'll just be pregnant forever!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I get emails for most, and then whatever I don't have one for I do through the site. There's an option to sign up for them.



Awww,good luck!  I remember the "pregnant forever" feeling


----------



## disneydreamin247

amy-momofthree said:


> Awww,good luck!  I remember the "pregnant forever" feeling



DS had to be evicted, so I wasn't expecting anything quick or easy this time around lol


----------



## Killer Fish

amy-momofthree said:


> I do all of my surveys from the site.
> I have discovered a pattern with the surveys that I have been sticking to.  Samplicio works for me in the morning but I usually can't get into an SI survey til 1pm.  Others are hit and miss throughout the day so it's just easier to do it directly from the site.



Thanks for the advice....

I really appreciate it.

Made $3.45 or something like that today....minus whatever is pending. I think I fit the profile they are looking for.

Just happened to look at this thread the other day. Really happy I did.


----------



## nana2tots




----------



## amy-momofthree

Killer Fish said:


> Thanks for the advice....
> 
> I really appreciate it.
> 
> Made $3.45 or something like that today....minus whatever is pending. I think I fit the profile they are looking for.
> 
> Just happened to look at this thread the other day. Really happy I did.



that's awesome!  It took me awhile to get the hang of it.

Just make sure you clear your cookies after each survey.  I had a problem with that in the beginning.  I wasn't clearing my history and therefore not getting credit.  Now I don't have a problem.  Good luck!


----------



## bless7ings

Hi,

I did not read the whole thread, or actually just the first post and yours.  What do you do to get disney dollars or rewards?  Is it still possible?

Tammy



disneydreamin247 said:


> I made my $200 goal already!  I am SO freakin happy lol AND I made the $20 bonus.
> 
> As far as bonuses, the last time I got an email about them was January 13th. I had emailed them about it at that time also and asked if it was just the surveys listed or any of the daily surveys and they responded that it is all surveys that credit automatically and count in the elite status bar. Maybe you can ask specifically about the survey bonus when you email them? If anyone wants the email you can PM me you email addy and I can forward it to you.


----------



## kcandbella

disneydreamin247 said:


> I made my $200 goal already!  I am SO freakin happy lol AND I made the $20 bonus.
> 
> As far as bonuses, the last time I got an email about them was January 13th. I had emailed them about it at that time also and asked if it was just the surveys listed or any of the daily surveys and they responded that it is all surveys that credit automatically and count in the elite status bar. Maybe you can ask specifically about the survey bonus when you email them? If anyone wants the email you can PM me you email addy and I can forward it to you.




Do you know if you make over 600$ this year (which it sounds like is totally possible for you) do you have to claim it on your taxes next year?  That's one reason I've been opting for gc, because I don't think you have to with those...but do you have to if you cash out to PP?   Just curious!


----------



## jenseib

kcandbella said:


> Do you know if you make over 600$ this year (which it sounds like is totally possible for you) do you have to claim it on your taxes next year?  That's one reason I've been opting for gc, because I don't think you have to with those...but do you have to if you cash out to PP?   Just curious!



Gift cards ARE included in that figure.


----------



## disneydreamin247

From their Terms of Service:



> Payments:
> -All United States members who are requesting more then $10 in Paypal should have a verified Paypal account. This is not mandatory, but we have a right to decline a payment if the Paypal account is not verified until it is verified. All Canada/United Kingdom members must have a verified Paypal account to cash out for any amount. Failure to follow these rules may result in payment delays or not receiving a payment at all.
> -You must provide us real postal address information if you want to redeem for prizes, gift certificates. Failure to provide real address will result in you not getting your rewards. We will not resent rewards for the second time and we are not responsible for lost reward in the mail. It is the member's responsibility to update the address in their account.
> -QuickRewards is not responsible for your loss of profit (any kind) as a result of using our site
> *-We are required to ask all United States members who earn more than $600 a year for their social security number to send them a tax form. We will only ask for your social security if you earn more than $600 in one consecutive year. We are not responsible for reporting all the taxes for prizes/cash/gifts earned on QuickRewards. It is solely the members responsibility to do so. If you dont get an email from us for some reason requesting this information, please email our customer service to request a tax form since it is your responsibility to do so. *
> -If a certain prize you cash out for is no longer available we reserve the right to substitute it for another item of equal or greater value or refund your points. Or you may choose to wait until the item is back in stock on the merchant we order it from.


----------



## amy-momofthree

kcandbella said:


> Do you know if you make over 600$ this year (which it sounds like is totally possible for you) do you have to claim it on your taxes next year?  That's one reason I've been opting for gc, because I don't think you have to with those...but do you have to if you cash out to PP?   Just curious!



I have been wondering this myself.  I am a stay at home mom and just started this for our disney fund.  I am wondering how earning these gift cards will affect our taxes?  Anyone know?


----------



## kcandbella

Good to know.  Thanks!


----------



## jenseib

amy-momofthree said:


> I have been wondering this myself.  I am a stay at home mom and just started this for our disney fund.  I am wondering how earning these gift cards will affect our taxes?  Anyone know?



YES...any prize over 599 is required to be claimed in your taxes.
When poeple used to win a night in the dream suite in the castle...they had to fill out tax papers


----------



## disneydreamin247

However, QR will not report it to the IRS, it will be up to you to do so.


----------



## cab0ad

has anyone ever purchased something from Target through quickrewards?  I just bought an IPOD for my kid's b-day and I was wondering how long it would be until I could expect a credit.  

anyone have luck on surveys today?  I'm not doing so well!


----------



## crazelion

Have anybody have trouble get offers to credit on simplegpt.  A lot of my offers have not been creditinh lately.  I make new emails with yahoo, gmail, aol, hotmail, and mail.com .  I  have a lot trouble getting anything credit.  I used ccleaner after every offer.

CAn someone explain the new daily clicks in simple terms.  Do have make new emails for those to if so i am scream.  I am having a lot trouble making emails lately.


----------



## jenseib

crazelion said:


> Have anybody have trouble get offers to credit on simplegpt.  A lot of my offers have not been creditinh lately.  I make new emails with yahoo, gmail, aol, hotmail, and mail.com .  I  have a lot trouble getting anything credit.  I used ccleaner after every offer.
> 
> CAn someone explain the new daily clicks in simple terms.  Do have make new emails for those to if so i am scream.  I am having a lot trouble making emails lately.



The only thing I can get to go are monthlys. Rarely anything else, except dailis. yes use new emails for the cpcs, but I use the ones I have used for the monthlys. So I get at least 2 uses out of 1 email, and sometimes I use them for an eversave too.


----------



## crazelion

jenseib said:


> The only thing I can get to go are monthlys. Rarely anything else, except dailis. yes use new emails for the cpcs, but I use the ones I have used for the monthlys. So I get at least 2 uses out of 1 email, and sometimes I use them for an eversave too.



I glad know I am not doing anything wrong.  Offers is not crediting. Thanks for the tip about using the emails that use for monthlies for new cpcs .  I was trying my best to figure out where the links was. LOL

I think ease up on simplegpt for a while. It driving me crazy. I got other reward programs that doing good in.


----------



## cglaura

crazelion said:


> Have anybody have trouble get offers to credit on simplegpt.  A lot of my offers have not been creditinh lately.  I make new emails with yahoo, gmail, aol, hotmail, and mail.com .  I  have a lot trouble getting anything credit.  I used ccleaner after every offer.
> 
> CAn someone explain the new daily clicks in simple terms.  Do have make new emails for those to if so i am scream.  I am having a lot trouble making emails lately.



I use the same 5 or 6 easy.com emails for the new dailies and seem to be crediting fine.  I use a different one for each daily, but the same one the next day, if that makes sense.  daily1 = xx123email, daily2 = xx456email.  but then I use those same emails the next day for the same daily click offer...

For offers I've been sticking to monthlies and eversave.  I do 2 each, waiting about 10 minutes between.  Then when those 4 credit...usually about 2 or 3 hours later...then I'll do another batch.

I use the same email for 1 monthly and 1 eversave.  So I'll make an email, do a monthly, clear cookies, do an eversave, wait about 10 minutes, do again, then wait for those to credit.

For all other offers it is hit or miss.  I find quiz jungle works well with yahoo, but only 1 every few days.

I've been making around $5 every 2 or 3 days with just daily, monthly, eversaves and a few random quizzes, etc.

I've been off the site for a few months though, so I have alot of offers available right now.


----------



## Cant wait for Disney

3 days til cash out Wednesday! how is everybody doing with their goals?!


----------



## crazelion

cglaura said:


> I use the same 5 or 6 easy.com emails for the new dailies and seem to be crediting fine.  I use a different one for each daily, but the same one the next day, if that makes sense.  daily1 = xx123email, daily2 = xx456email.  but then I use those same emails the next day for the same daily click offer...
> 
> For offers I've been sticking to monthlies and eversave.  I do 2 each, waiting about 10 minutes between.  Then when those 4 credit...usually about 2 or 3 hours later...then I'll do another batch.
> 
> I use the same email for 1 monthly and 1 eversave.  So I'll make an email, do a monthly, clear cookies, do an eversave, wait about 10 minutes, do again, then wait for those to credit.
> 
> For all other offers it is hit or miss.  I find quiz jungle works well with yahoo, but only 1 every few days.
> 
> I've been making around $5 every 2 or 3 days with just daily, monthly, eversaves and a few random quizzes, etc.
> 
> I've been off the site for a few months though, so I have alot of offers available right now.



Thanks for explaining things that made total sense.


----------



## Cant wait for Disney

disneydreamin247 said:


> However, QR will not report it to the IRS, it will be up to you to do so.



is it possible to report your earnings on your own, without giving QR your social security number? I dont feel entirely comfortable doing that!


----------



## jenseib

Cant wait for Disney said:


> is it possible to report your earnings on your own, without giving QR your social security number? I dont feel entirely comfortable doing that!



I'm not sure what you mean. You report your earnings to the IRS, so yes you have to give you ss#. Does QR send a tax form (Is it w4?) I know when I hit a certain amount on the site I do, I had to fill out a legal form and send it to the owner so she could send me the tax stuff.


----------



## Cant wait for Disney

QR says if you hit $600 you have to email them your SSN so they can send you a tax form. I guess I'm just wondering if I can fill out a form myself that won't require me sending QR my SSN. does that make more sense? thanks!


----------



## disneydreamin247

Cant wait for Disney said:


> QR says if you hit $600 you have to email them your SSN so they can send you a tax form. I guess I'm just wondering if I can fill out a form myself that won't require me sending QR my SSN. does that make more sense? thanks!



No, I'm pretty sure they require you to give them your SS# so they can generate the tax form for you.


----------



## jenseib

Cant wait for Disney said:


> QR says if you hit $600 you have to email them your SSN so they can send you a tax form. I guess I'm just wondering if I can fill out a form myself that won't require me sending QR my SSN. does that make more sense? thanks!



No you have to send it to them, or they will block/ban your account. Most sites won't let you cash out once you get close to the mark till they have your tax info.


----------



## amy-momofthree

Cant wait for Disney said:


> 3 days til cash out Wednesday! how is everybody doing with their goals?!



I am at 17.05.  This weekend was bad for me, I didn't qualify for much and wasn't online much.

How are you doing???


----------



## amy-momofthree

ok survery vent......

Three times this weekend on an SI survery , I think I am doing a survery.  I answer extensive questions then it asks me my demographics at the end and says  I don't qualify!!!

I feel cheated!!! Like they got my opinions and arent' paying me!!

Oh well, I guess it's the nature of the game, you win some and lose some.

Also, I will never, ever do another Opinion Outpost.  I have learned to never trust a survey that takes 7 days to credit because 9 times out of 10 , they don't!

Ok, back at it.....

Thanks for listening.


----------



## disneydreamin247

amy-momofthree said:


> I am at 17.05.  This weekend was bad for me, I didn't qualify for much and wasn't online much.
> 
> How are you doing???



It's that time of month when the survey pools start to dry up. I did 3 yesterday. So far I got one today. 

I was thinking of cashing out for a GC, and then I realized I would have a whopping STACK of them when I checked in  I think the CM would hate me! I wish QR would offer higher denominations again.


----------



## amy-momofthree

Yes , I agree.  Not many surveys out there. $8 more and I will have met my goal of $100 for the month so I'm happy with that.  I plan to be on all day March 1st


----------



## amy-momofthree

Disneydreaming,

I am paying for half of our vacation in October with gift cards .  Yes, that poor CM .


----------



## Cant wait for Disney

I'm at $18.28 ..waiting for twogreenfields to hit but guessing they wont today since its a holiday. I do remember this time last month we were all not getting many surveys, DD is right, it all dries up at the end. I agree with being on the computer all day on March 1st to make up!


----------



## Killer Fish

2 for 2 so far today.

Not gonna lie though this can get  a bit addicting.

Done $11 since Thursday when I started.


----------



## cab0ad

So the surveys come out once a month?  that makes sense now!  I was getting 8 or 9 surveys a day at the beginning of the month!  Now I'm LUCKY to get 4 a day or so.  yesterday I only got 1 and I tried all day long!


----------



## disneydreamin247

amy-momofthree said:


> Disneydreaming,
> 
> I am paying for half of our vacation in October with gift cards .  Yes, that poor CM .


 I found out I can upgrade to GF CL for $100 cheaper than Poly CL...That's like one month less of surveys! 



Cant wait for Disney said:


> I'm at $18.28 ..waiting for twogreenfields to hit but guessing they wont today since its a holiday. I do remember this time last month we were all not getting many surveys, DD is right, it all dries up at the end. I agree with being on the computer all day on March 1st to make up!



I thought maybe it was me! But I see everyone else is having the same trouble. 



Killer Fish said:


> 2 for 2 so far today.
> 
> Not gonna lie though this can get  a bit addicting.
> 
> Done $11 since Thursday when I started.



It's VERY addicting! Seeing those balances go up and up and up is like my crack! I wake up every morning and check QR on my phone as soon as I turn off my alarm. 



cab0ad said:


> So the surveys come out once a month?  that makes sense now!  I was getting 8 or 9 surveys a day at the beginning of the month!  Now I'm LUCKY to get 4 a day or so.  yesterday I only got 1 and I tried all day long!



Not specifically sure if that's how it works, but it sure seems that way. Beginning of the month we all do great. Then towards this point we all seem to be having more difficulty getting things. Let's hope March brings us more good luck!!! 

I've already done $109.26 this month, so I can't really complain about the slowing of things. Is it sad I've considered packing my laptop for the hospital so I can keep up with my surveys?


----------



## cameron991

disneydreamin247 said:


> It's that time of month when the survey pools start to dry up. I did 3 yesterday. So far I got one today.
> 
> I was thinking of cashing out for a GC, and then I realized I would have a whopping STACK of them when I checked in  I think the CM would hate me! I wish QR would offer higher denominations again.



I'm not sure if this would help but I usually cash in for $100 Disney Gift Cards at QR.  Once my balance gets to $100 and I am ready to cash out I enter Quantity 4 in the cashout store and they send me a $100 gift card.

Suzanne


----------



## disneydreamin247

cameron991 said:


> I'm not sure if this would help but I usually cash in for $100 Disney Gift Cards at QR.  Once my balance gets to $100 and I am ready to cash out I enter Quantity 4 in the cashout store and they send me a $100 gift card.
> 
> Suzanne



Oh I REALLY hope that's the case! Thank you!


----------



## amy-momofthree

cameron991 said:


> I'm not sure if this would help but I usually cash in for $100 Disney Gift Cards at QR.  Once my balance gets to $100 and I am ready to cash out I enter Quantity 4 in the cashout store and they send me a $100 gift card.
> 
> Suzanne



That would help!  I just dont know if I have the will power to wait til $100


----------



## cameron991

disneydreamin247 said:


> Oh I REALLY hope that's the case! Thank you!



No problem!  I am sure I learned that from someone here 

I did cash out just 2 weeks ago and received a $100 gift card...I got it in the mail last Thursday I believe...very fast!


----------



## cab0ad

I'm too paranoid to let my cash keep growing.  I hit 25 and instantly cash out!  what if they take Disney cards OFF of the list for rewards?  What if the company goes bankrupt tomorrow and pull out of commision?  I'd be heartbroken if I had a lot of money sitting there accumulating and I either didn't get access to the reward I really wanted or not to anything at all!  What if something happens and they close your account (not that any of us would be doing anything for it to happen--I'm just saying you "never know" when the honeypot will dry up!)


I was reading the blog today.  what is the "wacky click?"  it was mentioned on one thread and I have no idea what they are talking about.


----------



## cab0ad

Oh yea, I made a Target purchase a few days ago through quickrewards but have not seen credit for it yet.  The only other purchase I have tried was through walmart and I was credited in 12 hours for it.  Does anyone do a lot of shopping through them who could let me know how long I should wait before putting in a ticket?  I hate putting those things in!  I feel like a worry wort!  

Would President's day keep it from crediting today?  I ordered my stuff on Saturday.   I hope I did it right!  I should be getting about $5 from this order!


----------



## cab0ad

Does anyone understand the "post your credit" contest they always have every week?  I don't understand what you are supposed to be posting and how it wins.


----------



## Cant wait for Disney

cab0ad said:


> I'm too paranoid to let my cash keep growing.  I hit 25 and instantly cash out!  what if they take Disney cards OFF of the list for rewards?  What if the company goes bankrupt tomorrow and pull out of commision?  I'd be heartbroken if I had a lot of money sitting there accumulating and I either didn't get access to the reward I really wanted or not to anything at all!  What if something happens and they close your account (not that any of us would be doing anything for it to happen--I'm just saying you "never know" when the honeypot will dry up!)
> 
> 
> I was reading the blog today.  what is the "wacky click?"  it was mentioned on one thread and I have no idea what they are talking about.



i totally agree, i get afraid they will just shut down one day and i'll lose my hard earned dollars! the wacky click randomly shows up in your daily clicks and is worth .01-.05 just for clicking, you just never know when it will be there so you have to check a few times a day (its not there everyday either). As far as the credit contest, i dont get it either!


----------



## disneydreamin247

I don't really worry about them shutting down overnight. They've been around since 2002. I've had my account with them since 08 and in the 3 years I've been with them they've never been shady in the least and their customer service is great. If they stopped offering Disney cards they still offer PayPal so I don't worry about that either. I'm more worried about cashing out for a gift card and it getting lost in the mail. At least with PayPal it goes directly to my account


----------



## Cant wait for Disney

tell me how the paypal works please..i'm interested in the details..thanks!


----------



## disneydreamin247

You cash out like you normally would and instead of getting a GC in the mail they deposit it to your PP account. I then withdraw it to my checking account. Sometimes if I'm booking my flights I'll just leave it in there and use that to pay because JetBlue accepts PP as payment.


----------



## crazelion

Cant wait for Disney said:


> tell me how the paypal works please..i'm interested in the details..thanks!



They deposit the money into the your paypal account that you have set up. I have checking account specific for paypal account that is link to my paypal account.  That what I use for for all rewards programs that I am on.

I don't have my main account link to my paypal account at all.

First you have setup a paypal account.  Then have get verified I think.  I think ask link a credit card or checking account to paypal.  They do have obtain for them send check.

The way setup mine is open a free checking account just for my paypal account.  That way I don't have main checking account link to paypal.  That checking account is for all my reward programs that I am on.

I then transfer the money into my checking account from paypal.

If don't make sense.  Reread the thread and see all my ten thousand paypal questions that I ask.


----------



## disneydreamin247

I only got 2 today!!!


----------



## amy-momofthree

I did 4 today but that was HARD!!  I need $2.80 for cash out wednesday!!

How is everyone else doing??


----------



## disneydreamin247

amy-momofthree said:


> I did 4 today but that was HARD!!  I need $2.80 for cash out wednesday!!
> 
> How is everyone else doing??



I only got ONE today.  But my 4 GF credited from the weekend so I'm up to 213.87


----------



## Cant wait for Disney

i need $2 for cash out wednesday! hopefully i can score a GF today and a couple other randoms


----------



## cglaura

crazelion said:


> They deposit the money into the your paypal account that you have set up. I have checking account specific for paypal account that is link to my paypal account.  That what I use for for all rewards programs that I am on.
> 
> I don't have my main account link to my paypal account at all.
> 
> First you have setup a paypal account.  Then have get verified I think.  I think ask link a credit card or checking account to paypal.  They do have obtain for them send check.
> 
> The way setup mine is open a free checking account just for my paypal account.  That way I don't have main checking account link to paypal.  That checking account is for all my reward programs that I am on.
> 
> I then transfer the money into my checking account from paypal.
> 
> If don't make sense.  Reread the thread and see all my ten thousand paypal questions that I ask.



If you don't want to wait for the bank transfer time, once verified, you can get a Paypal debit card (mastercard logo).  Then you can use it to pay for anything, or pull $ out of an atm.  Cash withdraw cost $1, but if you buy something and get cash back at the register, then no fee.

I've putting everything in paypal from rewards now, then going to use the card for the vacation deposit and undercovertourist tickets. 

Side note:  I recently started back up on SimpleGPT after taking a gpt/survey break.  I am loving all the monthly, daily and eversave offers.  I've made almost $5 per day on those alone!


----------



## disneydreamin247

Slowwwwwwwwly making progress. Up to 5 surveys today, and all big ones. Nothing less then $.80 so not too shabby. I'll see if I can get anymore later on tonight. How is everyone else doing?


----------



## Killer Fish

Not great today....

A bunch of them were acting up/not seeming to work correctly.

Maybe got into 3....I really should keep track since I never write down which ones I complete......

But got my GF from the weekend credited.


----------



## hippsmom

Not great either.

Got 2 and they both were really long so I giving up for the day.


----------



## kcandbella

I did better than I thought I would...I got 6.  SI's wouldn't let me in AT ALL.  If all credits accordingly I should be above 25.00 tomorrow (23.15 now and 3/6 already credited) so I get to do cash out Wednesday again!   I got my GC today, it seems the last two weeks were like that...get GC on Tues, cash out again Weds.  Gotta love it!


----------



## Cant wait for Disney

i'm doing so-so. I got a greenfield which is great and the .50 daily opinion or something. Hopefully i can do a couple more before bedtime here soon. I'm at 23.00 even so i need another dollar to get cash out wednesday  good luck everyone!


----------



## disneydreamin247

I ended up doing not too bad today, but it took FORRRRREVERRRRRR. Between the painfully slow surveys and the extreme discomfort of the last few days of pregnancy I am SO ready for March!


----------



## amy-momofthree

I am at 22.70.  I also got two gift cards in the mail today from the last two weeks.

I really am hoping to cash out tomorrow but probably won't be til later in the day til everything credits. 

It's going to be REALLY hard to cash out next Wednesday!!!!  I think the surveys have all dried up for this month


----------



## disneydreamin247

cglaura said:


> I use the same 5 or 6 easy.com emails for the new dailies and seem to be crediting fine.  I use a different one for each daily, but the same one the next day, if that makes sense.  daily1 = xx123email, daily2 = xx456email.  but then I use those same emails the next day for the same daily click offer...
> 
> For offers I've been sticking to monthlies and eversave.  I do 2 each, waiting about 10 minutes between.  Then when those 4 credit...usually about 2 or 3 hours later...then I'll do another batch.
> 
> I use the same email for 1 monthly and 1 eversave.  So I'll make an email, do a monthly, clear cookies, do an eversave, wait about 10 minutes, do again, then wait for those to credit.
> 
> For all other offers it is hit or miss.  I find quiz jungle works well with yahoo, but only 1 every few days.
> 
> I've been making around $5 every 2 or 3 days with just daily, monthly, eversaves and a few random quizzes, etc.
> 
> I've been off the site for a few months though, so I have alot of offers available right now.



I was looking into simplegpt and this seems like  a lot of work for just a few cents an offer. Am I missing something?


----------



## crazelion

cglaura said:


> If you don't want to wait for the bank transfer time, once verified, you can get a Paypal debit card (mastercard logo).  Then you can use it to pay for anything, or pull $ out of an atm.  Cash withdraw cost $1, but if you buy something and get cash back at the register, then no fee.
> 
> I've putting everything in paypal from rewards now, then going to use the card for the vacation deposit and undercovertourist tickets.
> 
> Side note:  I recently started back up on SimpleGPT after taking a gpt/survey break.  I am loving all the monthly, daily and eversave offers.  I've made almost $5 per day on those alone!



Let me see if understanding this right.  If I get a paypal mastercard debit card that funds from paypal willing automaticly be add to my paypal mastercard debit card account.

If so that would me be cool.


----------



## amy-momofthree

I need $1.30 for COW (cash out Wednesday  )

How is everyone else doing??


----------



## Cant wait for Disney

I need .20!! 
the little man and I are arguing over nap time right now so hopefully i will get a chance to try in a bit here


----------



## amy-momofthree

Cant wait for Disney said:


> I need .20!!
> the little man and I are arguing over nap time right now so hopefully i will get a chance to try in a bit here



awesome!

How old is "little man"?

My baby is 9 months old.  She is napping now so trying to get some surveys in.

I am not doing so well though.  The last little bit is the HARDEST!!


----------



## disneydreamin247

Cant wait for Disney said:


> I need .20!!
> the little man and I are arguing over nap time right now so hopefully i will get a chance to try in a bit here





amy-momofthree said:


> awesome!
> 
> How old is "little man"?
> 
> My baby is 9 months old.  She is napping now so trying to get some surveys in.
> 
> I am not doing so well though.  The last little bit is the HARDEST!!



I guess that's the benefit of being pregnant FOREVER  When she's 16 and still in my belly I won't have to fight with her about boys or homework!


----------



## amy-momofthree

disneydreamin247 said:


> I guess that's the benefit of being pregnant FOREVER  When she's 16 and still in my belly I won't have to fight with her about boys or homework!



awwww! she'll be here before you know it!
enjoy your last few days of being pregnant and rest up


----------



## disneydreamin247

amy-momofthree said:


> awwww! she'll be here before you know it!
> enjoy your last few days of being pregnant and rest up



I wish someone would have told me how much worse the second one is! There's just no sleeping anymore. I wake up at least 3 times a night crying in pain. Between that and having to pee, I'm exhausted!


----------



## Cant wait for Disney

my guy is a little over 6 months. 9 months seems like such a fun time! I'm trying to help him learn to sit on his own, he is so sick of playing while laying on his back, but doesnt want to roll either  
I'm so sorry you are feeling so badly DD! I remember that last stretch, oh the peeing  !
He was born in August and we dont have AC so i had a fan pointed straight at me on full blast all night! It was definitley uncomfortable! 
I hope she gives you some relief and comes to the world soon!


----------



## disneydreamin247

Cant wait for Disney said:


> my guy is a little over 6 months. 9 months seems like such a fun time! I'm trying to help him learn to sit on his own, he is so sick of playing while laying on his back, but doesnt want to roll either
> I'm so sorry you are feeling so badly DD! I remember that last stretch, oh the peeing  !
> He was born in August and we dont have AC so i had a fan pointed straight at me on full blast all night! It was definitley uncomfortable!
> I hope she gives you some relief and comes to the world soon!



Oh geez! I'd die without an AC in August. I already sleep with no pants on and it's February!  My mailbox just got inundated with a flood of QR emails!


----------



## amy-momofthree

GRRRRR!!!!

I need just .77!!! And I can't qualify for anything!!!!


----------



## amy-momofthree

anybody ever do the "daily tasks" where they pay you in qp's? This would translate into real money right??

It looks fairly easy and seems to pay pretty well.  I wonder what the catch is??

I am still stuck at needing .77 to cash out.  And the survey pool has definitely dried up for me


----------



## kcandbella

amy-momofthree said:


> anybody ever do the "daily tasks" where they pay you in qp's? This would translate into real money right??
> 
> It looks fairly easy and seems to pay pretty well.  I wonder what the catch is??
> 
> I am still stuck at needing .77 to cash out.  And the survey pool has definitely dried up for me



They are easy, but mind numbingly dull.  Even more so than surveys!  The payments are ok, keep in mind 5000 QP translates to 50 cents...and they kind of take a long time.  Longer than surveys.  I do them once in a while but I don't really like them.


----------



## amy-momofthree

kcandbella said:


> They are easy, but mind numbingly dull.  Even more so than surveys!  The payments are ok, keep in mind 5000 QP translates to 50 cents...and they kind of take a long time.  Longer than surveys.  I do them once in a while but I don't really like them.



ok thanks!  I may give it a shot if I cant get another survey.


----------



## cglaura

crazelion said:


> Let me see if understanding this right.  If I get a paypal mastercard debit card that funds from paypal willing automaticly be add to my paypal mastercard debit card account.
> 
> If so that would me be cool.



Yes, it is just like a debit card you have with your checking account.  Works the exact same way.  The debit card is pulling from your paypal balance...there is no mastercard debit account, it is just the card attached to your paypal account.

Here is some info, but if you look in the help after you login, you can probably find more.

https://www.paypal.com/cgi-bin/webscr?cmd=xpt/Help/popup/LearnMoreDC-outside

https://personal.paypal.com/us/cgi-bin/?cmd=_render-content&content_ID=marketing_us/debit_card

I don't get any rewards or cash back. You needed something to qualify.  I can't remember what it was, but do remember that it was something I didn't want to do...linking extra accounts maybe or something.


----------



## Cant wait for Disney

amy-momofthree said:


> anybody ever do the "daily tasks" where they pay you in qp's? This would translate into real money right??
> 
> It looks fairly easy and seems to pay pretty well.  I wonder what the catch is??
> 
> I am still stuck at needing .77 to cash out.  And the survey pool has definitely dried up for me



i agree..they are soo boring! the one i did a few times only came out to like .30 and it took way longer than doing a couple surveys..not really worth it imo. 
Did you ever get your .77?! 
How did everyone do, did we all make C.O.W.?!!


----------



## disneydreamin247

No COW for me, but I am up 218.22 and have 3 surveys yet to credit. 

Speaking of cow, I was called one by a doctor today. What kind of person tells a woman who is 9 months pregnant that she's fat? I didn't even know how to respond to that, as I was staring at him with multiple stains on his shirt. Seriously?!


----------



## kcandbella

disneydreamin247 said:


> No COW for me, but I am up 218.22 and have 3 surveys yet to credit.
> 
> Speaking of cow, I was called one by a doctor today. What kind of person tells a woman who is 9 months pregnant that she's fat? I didn't even know how to respond to that, as I was staring at him with multiple stains on his shirt. Seriously?!



Wow, he has some nerve.  I would have slapped him!   (Only kidding a little.)

As far as COW, I am at 24.83 and I have FOUR surveys from the last two days that haven't credited (not even any GFs).  Don't know what is going on, they are all ones that usually credit quickly.  I only managed to get two today but didn't try all that much, had too many errands to run and wasn't in the mood to get denied.


----------



## amy-momofthree

kcandbella said:


> Wow, he has some nerve.  I would have slapped him!   (Only kidding a little.)
> 
> As far as COW, I am at 24.83 and I have FOUR surveys from the last two days that haven't credited (not even any GFs).  Don't know what is going on, they are all ones that usually credit quickly.  I only managed to get two today but didn't try all that much, had too many errands to run and wasn't in the mood to get denied.



That is so weird!! I am at 24.83 too!!!!

I just logged on to see if I can get another one and nothing.  Looks like I will cash out in the morning.

This next week is going to be really hard until they get some new surveys!!


----------



## cari12

amy-momofthree said:


> anybody ever do the "daily tasks" where they pay you in qp's? This would translate into real money right??
> 
> It looks fairly easy and seems to pay pretty well.  I wonder what the catch is??
> 
> I am still stuck at needing .77 to cash out.  And the survey pool has definitely dried up for me



I have done a couple before but they take a lot of time. I think I did one for 1750 QP but it took like half an hour so for 17.5 cents, not really worth it. Surveys pay better (if you can get into them!).


----------



## Cant wait for Disney

Anyone else hate when the .65, .90, or .80 survey pull up that white screen that asks you the same 100 questions every time and they take you round and round "still qualifying.." I hate that!!! I just gave up today because i was sick of the endless qualifying questions!!


----------



## kcandbella

Cant wait for Disney said:


> Anyone else hate when the .65, .90, or .80 survey pull up that white screen that asks you the same 100 questions every time and they take you round and round "still qualifying.." I hate that!!! I just gave up today because i was sick of the endless qualifying questions!!



Yes, and then if you DO end up getting one, it never seems to relate at all to any of the qualifying questions!  It makes me crazy!


----------



## amy-momofthree

No, I didn't cash out yesterday.  I am now .13 away!!!  And I can't get into anything, even Samplicio or Opinion Central and I ALWAYS get both of those every day.

Did anyone else cash out yesterday??

How is everyone doing today?  I haven't had a survey in 24 hours and I am trying everything.  There are always 6-8 in my inbox everyday and today there was nothing!!


----------



## amy-momofthree

Cant wait for Disney said:


> Anyone else hate when the .65, .90, or .80 survey pull up that white screen that asks you the same 100 questions every time and they take you round and round "still qualifying.." I hate that!!! I just gave up today because i was sick of the endless qualifying questions!!



yes!  I actually think I am taking a survey because yesterday it asked me about 30 questions about shampoo.  And t hen told me I didn't qualify


----------



## Killer Fish

Anyone else not able to log in right now?


----------



## amy-momofthree

Oh no!! I can't get into QR!!!
It says bad link???

Anyone else??


----------



## Cant wait for Disney

yep, cant get in either?!!
ahhh!


----------



## Killer Fish

This happen normally?


----------



## amy-momofthree

Never happened to me.  Maybe it's website maintenance?? 

I was hoping to go in and cash out .  I did a .15 sign up. 

I hope it's back up soon.  This makes me nervous.


----------



## Cant wait for Disney

i've never seen it before but 've only been doing this since the first of the year..so what do i know?!


----------



## Cant wait for Disney

anyone else annoyed with QR today? it is so slow and wonky


----------



## cab0ad

it is wonky today!  i have tried logging on for the past 10 minutes and it locks my computer up every time! once or twice it takes me to a welcome screen that looks like it wants me to sign up again as if i have no account.  i will die if my account is gone!!! I want on so bad!!!!  is anyone else getting on yet?  please fix it!!  If I have to go to bed and not even have a few surveys credit I WILL have a bad night.


----------



## amy-momofthree

cab0ad said:


> it is wonky today!  i have tried logging on for the past 10 minutes and it locks my computer up every time! once or twice it takes me to a welcome screen that looks like it wants me to sign up again as if i have no account.  i will die if my account is gone!!! I want on so bad!!!!  is anyone else getting on yet?  please fix it!!  If I have to go to bed and not even have a few surveys credit I WILL have a bad night.



It's doing the same thing to me too!!  I can't login.
It keeps telling me "wrong password".
No, I know I have the right password because I login 52 times a day!!!

I hope they didn't cut me off


----------



## amy-momofthree

I just emailed admin.  I hope they respond soon.  I was ready to cash out today


----------



## Cant wait for Disney

amy-momofthree said:


> I just emailed admin.  I hope they respond soon.  I was ready to cash out today



good thinking! let us know what you find out!


----------



## cab0ad

amy-momofthree said:


> It's doing the same thing to me too!!  I can't login.
> It keeps telling me "wrong password".
> No, I know I have the right password because I login 52 times a day!!!
> 
> I hope they didn't cut me off



Hilarious! 

I think they should credit us all $2.00 for our "pain and suffering" today.  Not being able to log on and do my 60 cent surveys are going to drive me insane!


----------



## disneydreamin247

Can't get on here either. It happens every now and then. It's usually an issue with their server.


----------



## Killer Fish

A little bit ago I was able to get far enough in to cash out my account.


----------



## amy-momofthree

cab0ad said:


> Hilarious!
> 
> I think they should credit us all $2.00 for our "pain and suffering" today.  Not being able to log on and do my 60 cent surveys are going to drive me insane!




They have NO idea what they are doing to us!! 

Still haven't heard from them.


----------



## amy-momofthree

disneydreamin247 said:


> Can't get on here either. It happens every now and then. It's usually an issue with their server.



DD-
Where have you been?? I thought you might be having that baby


----------



## disneydreamin247

amy-momofthree said:


> They have NO idea what they are doing to us!!
> 
> Still haven't heard from them.



Maybe the day off will refresh our survey opps


----------



## cab0ad

a DAY OFF?!  I have only been doing this since January 5th and I have NEVER taken a day off with no surveys!  I make a point of getting AT LEAST a dollar every day.  If I can't get in tonight this will ruin my almost 2 month record!


----------



## cab0ad

amy-momofthree said:


> DD-
> Where have you been?? I thought you might be having that baby



Maybe quickrewards voluntarily shut themself down for the greater good of the baby!  They were worried DD wouldn't leave when she went into labor because she was busy trying to qualify in to a survey!

What names are you thinking about DD?  I was thinking Samplicio sounded like a good name...


----------



## disneydreamin247

amy-momofthree said:


> DD-
> Where have you been?? I thought you might be having that baby



Nope! Just a discouraging doctor appointment and lunch...and a nap  Tomorrow is my due date and my birthday  At least I'm guaranteed one celebration tomorrow...with cake!!!



cab0ad said:


> a DAY OFF?!  I have only been doing this since January 5th and I have NEVER taken a day off with no surveys!  I make a point of getting AT LEAST a dollar every day.  If I can't get in tonight this will ruin my almost 2 month record!



 Sometimes when the survey pool seems real dried up I will take a few days off and it refreshes things. 




cab0ad said:


> Maybe quickrewards voluntarily shut themself down for the greater good of the baby!  They were worried DD wouldn't leave when she went into labor because she was busy trying to qualify in to a survey!
> 
> What names are you thinking about DD?  I was thinking Samplicio sounded like a good name...




I was thinking Greenfield Samplicio.  She could be a celebrity's baby with that name! 

As for not leaving when I go into labor, I have already refused to go if the Jets were on, and then during the Super Bowl. She better come before opening day of baseball!


----------



## Killer Fish

I was able to get through and do a greenfield....but now stuck back out again


----------



## omghidanielle

I thought it was just me!
whew!

I hope they come back up soon


----------



## KAA1972

disneydreamin247 said:


> As for not leaving when I go into labor, I have already refused to go if the Jets were on, and then during the Super Bowl. She better come before opening day of baseball!



I watched a bowl game during the entire time I pushed.  Yep, all three hours - it was me and the bowl game.


----------



## disneydreamin247

I hope everyone noticed QR is back up and running!!! 




KAA1972 said:


> I watched a bowl game during the entire time I pushed.  Yep, all three hours - it was me and the bowl game.



 That's great!


----------



## amy-momofthree

disneydreamin247 said:


> I hope everyone noticed QR is back up and running!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :That's great!



Yes, I got two surveys in during the last hour and they have already credited!!



I was going through survey withdrawal!!


----------



## disneydreamin247

amy-momofthree said:


> Yes, I got two surveys in during the last hour and they have already credited!!
> 
> 
> 
> I was going through survey withdrawal!!



I got a GF and a United so far. Gotta go for the big money first


----------



## cab0ad

is GF working for everyone else?  The link just takes me to a blank black page and it won't load!  I count on getting a GF every day!  I never qualify for Samplicio!


----------



## disneydreamin247

Mine worked about 2 hours ago


----------



## cab0ad

It won't load Greenfield for me today either!  I'm still getting a blank black screen!


----------



## LisaNJ25

anyone have a problem withsurvery 4468 $1 Survey PAN 
 1.00 - Surveys 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


I finish the survery and get the the classification questions, do a few and that get this message
 Page Not Found 

The page you tried to access does not exist on this server. This page may not exist due to the following reasons: 

You are the owner of this web site and you have not uploaded (or incorrectly uploaded) your web site. For information on uploading your web site using FTP client software or web design software, click here for FTP Upload Information. 

The URL that you have entered in your browser is incorrect. Please re-enter the URL and try again. 

The Link that you clicked on incorrectly points to this page. Please contact the owner of this web site to inform them of this situation. 



But the url says http://www.pantherainteractive.com/success_usa1.html


----------



## cab0ad

LisaNJ25 said:


> anyone have a problem withsurvery 4468 $1 Survey PAN
> 1.00 - Surveys
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> I finish the survery and get the the classification questions, do a few and that get this message
> Page Not Found
> 
> The page you tried to access does not exist on this server. This page may not exist due to the following reasons:
> 
> You are the owner of this web site and you have not uploaded (or incorrectly uploaded) your web site. For information on uploading your web site using FTP client software or web design software, click here for FTP Upload Information.
> 
> The URL that you have entered in your browser is incorrect. Please re-enter the URL and try again.
> 
> The Link that you clicked on incorrectly points to this page. Please contact the owner of this web site to inform them of this situation.
> 
> 
> 
> But the url says http://www.pantherainteractive.com/success_usa1.html



I didn't qualify for that survey but similar things have happened to me before.  As long as you put in a ticket for it and tell them what you told us you will get credit for it.


----------



## kcandbella

LisaNJ25 said:


> anyone have a problem withsurvery 4468 $1 Survey PAN
> 1.00 - Surveys
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> I finish the survery and get the the classification questions, do a few and that get this message
> Page Not Found
> 
> The page you tried to access does not exist on this server. This page may not exist due to the following reasons:
> 
> You are the owner of this web site and you have not uploaded (or incorrectly uploaded) your web site. For information on uploading your web site using FTP client software or web design software, click here for FTP Upload Information.
> 
> The URL that you have entered in your browser is incorrect. Please re-enter the URL and try again.
> 
> The Link that you clicked on incorrectly points to this page. Please contact the owner of this web site to inform them of this situation.
> 
> 
> 
> But the url says http://www.pantherainteractive.com/success_usa1.html



Yes, the exact same thing just happened to me!  If you contact them, let me know what they say.


----------



## kcandbella

kcandbella said:


> Yes, the exact same thing just happened to me!  If you contact them, let me know what they say.



Ok, nevermind.  The survey credited for me.  And now it is gone.  So they must have been having a lot of problems with it.  I'm just glad I got credit!  Hope everyone else that took it did, too!


----------



## hippsmom

kcandbella said:


> Yes, the exact same thing just happened to me!  If you contact them, let me know what they say.



Happend to me too!  I sent them the screenprint.


----------



## Killer Fish

So am I reading correctly for the SI Surveys Daily Router that you can actually do up to 5 per day for that one if you keep qualifying?

I know the SI 2 and SI 3 are one per day but anyone have luck with multiple of the other SI.

Also somehow ended at $5 yesterday even with it being down almost all day.

So glad I found this thread.


----------



## Cant wait for Disney

Killer Fish said:


> So am I reading correctly for the SI Surveys Daily Router that you can actually do up to 5 per day for that one if you keep qualifying?
> 
> I know the SI 2 and SI 3 are one per day but anyone have luck with multiple of the other SI.
> 
> Also somehow ended at $5 yesterday even with it being down almost all day.
> 
> So glad I found this thread.



yep you got it! the best i've ever done is 3 in a row, but it's possible to do all 5 if you qualify! I love those ones!


----------



## disneydreamin247

It happened to me last night, but the error page is where the completion page is so you should still get credit. Mine credited within 2 hours. Hope you all get your credit!


----------



## cab0ad

ok, greenfield and now give me your 2 cents won't load for me at all.  the others work fine!  is anyone else having trouble with these 2 survey sites loading?


----------



## disneydreamin247

Cant wait for Disney said:


> yep you got it! the best i've ever done is 3 in a row, but it's possible to do all 5 if you qualify! I love those ones!



If I keep going to the next one I don't get credit. You definitely need to clear cookies between those.


----------



## cab0ad

did anyone get the $2 video game survey for your kids?  my son did it.  I have not received credit for it but it was just this morning.  I wonder why the $1 PAN survey seems to credit so quickly from what people are saying and why sometimes they don't and you could end up waiting a week.


----------



## Killer Fish

When it asks have you previously done a survey on something are you honest and say yes?

I also am starting to be hesitant to click that I work in travel/tourism since I feel it disqualifies me from travel surveys which I find interesting.


----------



## disneydreamin247

cab0ad said:


> did anyone get the $2 video game survey for your kids?  my son did it.  I have not received credit for it but it was just this morning.  I wonder why the $1 PAN survey seems to credit so quickly from what people are saying and why sometimes they don't and you could end up waiting a week.



It depends on the panel it goes through. Some of them credit quickly, and some of them take up to a week.


----------



## amy-momofthree

hippsmom said:


> Happend to me too!  I sent them the screenprint.



It happened to me to, but 20 minutes later I got credit for it-even though it says allow 3-7 days.

Just keep checking to see if it credits


----------



## amy-momofthree

cab0ad said:


> ok, greenfield and now give me your 2 cents won't load for me at all.  the others work fine!  is anyone else having trouble with these 2 survey sites loading?



Mine load but I have never qualified for a greenfield or 2 cents.


----------



## amy-momofthree

Happy birthday Disney dreaming!!!

And happy baby day!!! Hopefully she comes soon! What a great bday present that would be


----------



## cab0ad

happy birthday disney dreamin!   

May a $10 random survey that only asks 10 questions come your way! (although if it does I'll surely be fighting you for it!)


----------



## cglaura

Killer Fish said:


> When it asks have you previously done a survey on something are you honest and say yes?
> 
> I also am starting to be hesitant to click that I work in travel/tourism since I feel it disqualifies me from travel surveys which I find interesting.



Of course. The whole point of consumer surveys is to give feedback results to base products on.  When you are researching a product to buy, wouldn't you want the data you are basing your decision on to be true?


----------



## Killer Fish

cglaura said:


> Of course. The whole point of consumer surveys is to give feedback results to base products on.  When you are researching a product to buy, wouldn't you want the data you are basing your decision on to be true?



I get that....However I love beer so when it asks if I have previously done a beer survey in the last 3 months I say no so that I am not disqualified.

I am truthful in the things I have/purchased...but not necessarily in the last time I have been surveyed on that product.


----------



## disneydreamin247

amy-momofthree said:


> Happy birthday Disney dreaming!!!
> 
> And happy baby day!!! Hopefully she comes soon! What a great bday present that would be





cab0ad said:


> happy birthday disney dreamin!
> 
> May a $10 random survey that only asks 10 questions come your way! (although if it does I'll surely be fighting you for it!)



lol thanks guys! In true preggo fashion, I've been crying all day. This is not something limited to pregnant birthdays. I tend to cry every single birthday. Somehow things just always go wrong! I did manage to get a United Daily today, though so yay for that!


----------



## cglaura

Killer Fish said:


> I get that....However I love beer so when it asks if I have previously done a beer survey in the last 3 months I say no so that I am not disqualified.
> 
> I am truthful in the things I have/purchased...but not necessarily in the last time I have been surveyed on that product.



Oh, sorry I misunderstood.  But yes, I do tell the truth even though it might boot me out.  Sometimes I'm too honest for my own good   For example, one day a grocery clerk gave me all 10s back instead of 1s...she was out of 5s...so it was $90 instead of $9.  I totally could have walked away from that.  But I believe that what you put out is what you'll get back...energy...life...karma...whatever you want to call it...that sort of thing.


----------



## cab0ad

I am not qualifying for anything today.


----------



## disneydreamin247

cab0ad said:


> I am not qualifying for anything today.



Weekend slump lol I find sometimes I have a harder time on the weekends.


----------



## sbtrfly74

Killer Fish said:


> I get that....However I love beer so when it asks if I have previously done a beer survey in the last 3 months I say no so that I am not disqualified.
> 
> I am truthful in the things I have/purchased...but not necessarily in the last time I have been surveyed on that product.




funny thing is I have had at least 10 of this same survey pop up, every time Ive said no to having done a survey in the last 3 months. The last time I finally said yes and I qualified to take it.


----------



## cab0ad

Disneydreamin--has that baby come yet?


----------



## disneydreamin247

Nope, no baby yet. She's stubborn just like her brother. I'm only grateful I don't have a doctor appointment until Thursday so I can avoid any talk of induction until then lol.


----------



## Cant wait for Disney

oh dd, i'm sorry she's being stubborn! lots of labor dust coming your way!


----------



## disneydreamin247

Thanks! She's enjoying our daily steak and all the good cake we've been eating.  I'm not sure I'd want to leave either!


----------



## Killer Fish

sbtrfly74 said:


> funny thing is I have had at least 10 of this same survey pop up, every time Ive said no to having done a survey in the last 3 months. The last time I finally said yes and I qualified to take it.



Interesting.....thanks for the info....


----------



## Cant wait for Disney

is it March 1st yet  I cant qualify for anything!


----------



## Killer Fish

Hmm...I have got Greenfield and 2 cents so far today....

United blew up my computer....


----------



## amy-momofthree

I haven't been able to get anything today.  So, I am done trying.  Hopefully tomorrow they will replenish the survey pool!!!


----------



## disneydreamin247

I tried this morning and couldn't get anything. I may just take the day off.


----------



## disneydreamin247

Only one of my GF from the weekend credited!


----------



## Killer Fish

Did it credit now....I thought the same thing earlier but know the credit is there


----------



## disneydreamin247

Killer Fish said:


> Did it credit now....I thought the same thing earlier but know the credit is there



Yes when I got home they had credited. Thanks!


----------



## cab0ad

I was able to do 7 tonight after work.  Thanks to everyone who took the day off today so something was left for me!  I did all of the "leftovers"!


----------



## amy-momofthree

cab0ad said:


> I was able to do 7 tonight after work.  Thanks to everyone who took the day off today so something was left for me!  I did all of the "leftovers"!



Wow!! That's awesome! 

I hope there is lots tomorrow!!!


----------



## Killer Fish

How is everyone doing today.....

3/4 so far....on pace for a $25 cash out Wednesday.....


----------



## Cant wait for Disney

way to go killer fish! 
thanks to the end of the month crummies and being busy i need to make $10 tonight and tomorrow to be able to cash out by end of C.O.W.!
I just settled in to get started and try my darndest..wish me luck!
everyone else on track?!


----------



## disneydreamin247

Ugh this pregnancy is draining me of any motivation for anything. I've only tried 2 today. I had to go out and just got home a little while ago...I'm going to lay down for a bit after DS goes to bed and then get to work. I did get one of the 2 I tried, and it was one of the big ones so that's a plus.


----------



## disneydreamin247

Cant wait for Disney said:


> way to go killer fish!
> thanks to the end of the month crummies and being busy i need to make $10 tonight and tomorrow to be able to cash out by end of C.O.W.!
> I just settled in to get started and try my darndest..wish me luck!
> everyone else on track?!



Good luck!  Lots of lucky survey dust your way.


----------



## kcandbella

I'm only at 10.00 so I'm skipping COW this week.  Definitely going to try to get back on track today so hopefully will be cashing out the rest of the Wednesdays in March!


----------



## Cant wait for Disney

i'm on a hot streak! $4.00! Only $6.00 to go!!


----------



## cab0ad

wish I had that big of a streak!  I got 3 of the $1 surveys today so that makes me feel okay.  I spent FOREVER on a carpet survey just to be kicked out at the end.  I hate that!

Can someone explain to me the token doubling bar?  Its right next to the shopping/survey bar that lets you know when you hit elite status.  I have hit elite in surveys/shopping already.  Does that entitle me to token doubling or do I have to do something special to get token doubling?  How do I get that darn bar to go up?  It is only at 8% while my survey is at almost 400%!  If I get token doubling Is it all at once (like the survey bonus) or does it automatically just start doubling when I earn them?  any advice on how to earn my token doubling would be really appreciated!


----------



## amy-momofthree

I am at $16 so far so I need to do $9 tonight and tomorrow.

Last weeks outage and end of the month wasn't good for me but I'm hopeful 

Ok back at it.


----------



## amy-momofthree

Cab0ad,

No clue how token doubling works but mine reset itself.  Maybe it does that every month??? Are you elite? If so, did you email them and tell them to change your status??

I'm not exactly sure how the tokens really work. It seems like it's a lot if work and they really don't pay out too much??


----------



## disneydreamin247

Once you are elite your tokens automatically double at the end of the month once your token doubling bar hits 100% (which is when you earn $25 for the month).


----------



## cab0ad

so even though I'm elite for a 3 month period (per quarter after I earn it) the token doubling has to be earned every month by earning approximately 25 on surveys...

then at the end of the month my tokens will double.  which tokens will double?  all of them?  or just the tokens I earned in the month? (like february ones would have just doubled now that march is here).

that makes sense.  I did see a big jump in my tokens.  But at the end of March  I still need to write them about survey bonus...that is not automatic.


----------



## disneydreamin247

5/5 so far!


----------



## Killer Fish

disneydreamin247 said:


> 5/5 so far!



Nice!

Ended up having 6 credit today with at least my Greenfield to go in the morning....

Anyone ever do the "tasks" 

did one tonight allegedly worth 10,313 Quick Points.....will believe it when I see it.


----------



## Cant wait for Disney

DD, just checking in on you...give us a wave if you're still pregnant..or we will wait to hear all about your new girl soon!


----------



## disneydreamin247

Still here, still pregnant. Frustrated, cranky, and crying all day. Hurray for pregnancy! lol I also have done 0 surveys so far.


----------



## Cant wait for Disney

aww i'm sorry! those last days are so tough...hang in there..she has to come soon! (i know, you probably hear that all the time and hate it!)


----------



## disneydreamin247

I cried over a steak tonight...a special thank you to Outback for that one! People telling me she's coming soon doesn't bother me. It's the random strangers who stop me out in public and ask how many babies I'm having, when I'm getting induced, and how am I still breathing that REALLY get to me! Who says things that rude to a stranger?! Oh and the constant barrage of texts, facebook messages, and emails that ask when I'm being induced or if I've had her already. My solution was to put a snarky facebook status about the next person that asks me is getting stabbed. I haven't gotten a single message since then about it.


----------



## Killer Fish

disneydreamin247 said:


> I cried over a steak tonight...a special thank you to Outback for that one! People telling me she's coming soon doesn't bother me. It's the random strangers who stop me out in public and ask how many babies I'm having, when I'm getting induced, and how am I still breathing that REALLY get to me! Who says things that rude to a stranger?! Oh and the constant barrage of texts, facebook messages, and emails that ask when I'm being induced or if I've had her already. My solution was to put a snarky facebook status about the next person that asks me is getting stabbed. I haven't gotten a single message since then about it.


----------



## amy-momofthree

DD, 

I can't wait to hear about your new Princess!

Good luck!


----------



## amy-momofthree

How is everyone doing?

I am just waiting for a few to credit to cash out!!!

Yeah for new surveys!!


----------



## Cant wait for Disney

great job amy! i should of been able to cash out today but 3 whole Si Dailys i did in th last 2 days havent credited grr
hopefully they will just randomly pop up today!


----------



## disneydreamin247

amy-momofthree said:


> DD,
> 
> I can't wait to hear about your new Princess!
> 
> Good luck!





amy-momofthree said:


> How is everyone doing?
> 
> I am just waiting for a few to credit to cash out!!!
> 
> Yeah for new surveys!!



Thanks! I go back to the doctor at 8 tonight. I'm sure there will be a discussion of some plan. It's making me sad! It's so much easier to keep her safe in there. I cried for an hour about it last night...and then 2 more hours about nothing at all. 

Good job on COW! I've been slacking the past week. I don't like having so many things to do lol. It makes me less motivated to catch up on QR at night. I got 4 surveys last night. Not too bad, but not stellar.


----------



## amy-momofthree

Cant wait for Disney said:


> great job amy! i should of been able to cash out today but 3 whole Si Dailys i did in th last 2 days havent credited grr
> hopefully they will just randomly pop up today!



They will!

SI were the ones I had been waiting on but they finally did credit.  I was getting worried because they are usually credit immediately but this time, it took linger.

I am taking a little survey break. My parents are coming for a week and I think it would be rude to have my head in my laptop while they are here 

I will still try to get one or two a day.

Good luck DD!

I know the feeling of wanting the baby To stay in there but after you see her sweet face, you will be so happy!!!


----------



## disneydreamin247

amy-momofthree said:


> They will!
> 
> SI were the ones I had been waiting on but they finally did credit.  I was getting worried because they are usually credit immediately but this time, it took linger.
> 
> I am taking a little survey break. My parents are coming for a week and I think it would be rude to have my head in my laptop while they are here
> 
> I will still try to get one or two a day.
> 
> Good luck DD!
> 
> I know the feeling of wanting the baby To stay in there but after you see her sweet face, you will be so happy!!!



I think I'm one of the only weirdos that really enjoys pregnancy lol. Tonight will probably be the night my doctor decides what the plan will be from here. My appointment is 4 hours away from being a week overdue and I have a feeling I know what she's going to say  My babies just really like it in my womb! They never wanna leave.


----------



## cari12

disneydreamin247 said:


> I think I'm one of the only weirdos that really enjoys pregnancy lol. Tonight will probably be the night my doctor decides what the plan will be from here. My appointment is 4 hours away from being a week overdue and I have a feeling I know what she's going to say  My babies just really like it in my womb! They never wanna leave.



You're not the only one - I loved being pregnant and both my babies were born 7 days past due. DD8 was induced at 6 days past (due to low fluid around her) and born the next day and then DS5 came naturally on the 7th day past due. Good luck and congrats!


----------



## queenbeaz

Hi! I just discovered this thread the other day & I have a few questions. I belong to quite a few survey companies, my favorites being Quick Rewards and Inbox Dollars. I signed up for Simple GPT, but have yet to see anything worth doing there. Am I missing something? Also, somehow I ended up on Get Paid To Try where they seem to have all my info but keep asking me to fill out the registration form. All their offers seem like you have to complete multiple offers, etc to get any credit. I'm not sure I want to follow through. Does anybody have any info on this company? 
Also wondering if there is a sticky or list somewhere that lists all the good companies & how to receive max rewards? So many questions!! LOL Thanks!


----------



## disneydreamin247

cari12 said:


> You're not the only one - I loved being pregnant and both my babies were born 7 days past due. DD8 was induced at 6 days past (due to low fluid around her) and born the next day and then DS5 came naturally on the 7th day past due. Good luck and congrats!



Thanks! It's really annoying to go on Baby Center and see a poll that says most of the women on my birth board went BEFORE their due date. What the heck is THAT about?! 

So I'm at 249.57 and setting my goal to be $300 by the end of March. Think I can do it? I've been slacking a bit. I got 2 so far today. Hopefully I'll get at least 2 more.


----------



## Cant wait for Disney

are you kidding? you can totally make that goal DD! $50 is nothing to a girl like you! $300 is amazing..i'm $25 away from having made $200 since the new year. that's two whole days of dining plan for me and DH!
of course, i am .75 away from cashing out right now and cant get anything!
what's up with my SI dailys? 3 never credited for me. such a bummer


----------



## disneydreamin247

Ugh! That is SO frustrating. I hate when that happens to me. Since I got the 2 this morning I can't get anything. Then DS gets home and it's bedlam and I have to go to the doctor this evening. I'm hoping to be able to get 2 more but in reality it probably won't happen. I can't even get a GF and I always get those! At least I got a Samplicio today, though. That makes up for the $1.


----------



## Killer Fish

I got 10 yesterday.....

Great start after Cash out Wednesday....

2/2 today....

Also did get the 10,000 Quick Points for the daily task...($1)


----------



## cari12

Killer Fish said:


> I got 10 yesterday.....
> 
> Great start after Cash out Wednesday....
> 
> 2/2 today....
> 
> Also did get the 10,000 Quick Points for the daily task...($1)



May I ask what task you did and how long it took you?


----------



## crazelion

queenbeaz said:


> Hi! I just discovered this thread the other day & I have a few questions. I belong to quite a few survey companies, my favorites being Quick Rewards and Inbox Dollars. I signed up for Simple GPT, but have yet to see anything worth doing there. Am I missing something? Also, somehow I ended up on Get Paid To Try where they seem to have all my info but keep asking me to fill out the registration form. All their offers seem like you have to complete multiple offers, etc to get any credit. I'm not sure I want to follow through. Does anybody have any info on this company?
> Also wondering if there is a sticky or list somewhere that lists all the good companies & how to receive max rewards? So many questions!! LOL Thanks!



I found simplegpt madding that I have make so many emails do each offer.  I have make a new email for each offer.  Drives me crazy.  What really makes mad is when I do the offer right and don't credit.

No not get paid to try.  Paid to click.  I like the daily clicks which is easy.  But have be careful if doing quickrewards because they could be some the same clicks.

I make most money on quickrewards and swagbucks .

Does makes sense.

Also how do more than survey site.  Yes there one per household for each survey and can't cross site.


----------



## disneydreamin247

Well I just left the doctor and there's absolutely no progress at all so I'm eating a steak and then going home to get to work!


----------



## Killer Fish

cari12 said:


> May I ask what task you did and how long it took you?



took about 30 minutes and was this offer:

10313     1029    ] 36 - Task List #1 - [11403] - 2011-03-02 00:10:57]


----------



## disneydreamin247

I managed to get a GF and Y2C when I got home last night.  

Heads up to my other mommas on the board, I went to Babies R Us last night to order my crib and was looking through the free magazines they have there. I walked out with a stack of them because they had the $10 off Amazon coupons in them!  I ordered a box of newborn diapers for a grand total of $3.15! I will be stopping there on my way home from the hospital today (have to get a test done) so I can get some more. You can never have too many diapers! If I can stock up on size 1 and 2 I'l be set for a while! That's my budget tip for the day.


----------



## cab0ad

is anyone getting into the SI daily surveys??  Whenever it loads it goes to a blank white screen for me.  happened yesterday too.  It is really messing with my groove!


----------



## Cant wait for Disney

well i've gotten into 4 SI's in the past 3 days and none of them have credited  so maybe something is up with those? Seems like we have different but equally frusrating problems! Hopefully it will get resolved soon


----------



## disneydreamin247

cab0ad said:


> is anyone getting into the SI daily surveys??  Whenever it loads it goes to a blank white screen for me.  happened yesterday too.  It is really messing with my groove!



I'm having the same problem. It's infuriating!


----------



## hippsmom

cab0ad said:


> is anyone getting into the SI daily surveys??  Whenever it loads it goes to a blank white screen for me.  happened yesterday too.  It is really messing with my groove!



Yes!  Same thing is happening to me, yesterday and today.  It is really taking a bite out of my daily totals!  Whatever it is I hope it works itself out.


----------



## cab0ad

well today sucks!  I can't get anything!  I've been trying too!  Someone lend me some "survey" fairy dust!

oh well...back to the old grindstone now.


----------



## tamcase

hippsmom said:


> Yes!  Same thing is happening to me, yesterday and today.  It is really taking a bite out of my daily totals!  Whatever it is I hope it works itself out.



Glad I'm not the only one.  Was just coming to check this out to see if anyone else had these issues.  Been like that for a couple of days now.  

Has anyone emails QR about this?


----------



## Killer Fish

Strange I have had no issues with it.....

Cashed out Wednesday and already back up at $20....Been a good couple days for me.


----------



## Cant wait for Disney

whoa killerfish, you're on fire! i'd like your kind of luck!
Well DH is sick in bed  and little guy is napping so i'm going to buckle down and see how many i can get here before someone needs me!


----------



## tamcase

I emailed QR.  Seems to be a universal issue with SSI.  They have notified them and hopefully it will be all fixed by tomorrow.


----------



## hippsmom

Spent an hour and qualified and completed 1!!    Been a rough couple of days...starting to get frustrated.  Hope it will get better once SSI is fixed!  Glad to hear they are working on it, my daily totals are really low.


----------



## Killer Fish

Cant wait for Disney said:


> whoa killerfish, you're on fire! i'd like your kind of luck!
> Well DH is sick in bed  and little guy is napping so i'm going to buckle down and see how many i can get here before someone needs me!



Have any luck today?

Up to $25 already with at least 3 Greenfields to credit tomorrow.

Also just got my elite status!


----------



## cab0ad

anyone having problems with things crediting lately?  I have about 6 that have not credited dating back 7 days ago!  A few of them were "special" ones that pop up randomly and I figured it was taking longer for them (4508, 4519) and I have 2 opinion outposts from last week that never credited.  they usually credit on Saturday.  Here it is Sunday night and neither credited.  The 4th was an especially bad day for me.  myview, united daily, and greenfield never credited!  I don't want to be a whiner and keep emailing them when things don't credit.  I'm afraid they won't believe me or kick me out!  I usually get one a week or so that doesn't go through...This week I had6??  What's up with that???


----------



## Cant wait for Disney

Killerfish! what in the world! what is your secret?!! I tried everything twice today and only got a my2cents 
This has been a terrible weekend for surveys for me, i hope it's just a weekend thing! I didnt make COW with the end of the month blahs and now it will be a miracle if i do this week! Not that i'm giving up! I will persevere!

caobad- I have four survey from the last 3 days or so that never credited. All SI's so i'm hoping there is a chance they will pop up if things get resolved with that and QR.


----------



## Killer Fish

I dunno.....just get lucky I guess?


----------



## disneydreamin247

Just wanted to check in. I woke up at 6 this morning in labor! I got to avoid my induction. I had a super easy labor of 11 hours from start to finish. One and a half pushes and she was here! She's 8 lbs 5 oz and 20 inches of perfection. As soon as we get home I'll post her pictures.


----------



## Cant wait for Disney

DD!! Congratulations! That is such great news! I'm glad it went so smoothly for you! Cant wait to see her!


----------



## suerob

I need help with my QR account.  I have been logged out for some reason and need to log in to access my account but have never had this issue before as it just usually remembers me.  Is the login name email address or screen name?  I clicked on the link for password problems but it doesn't work so I sent an email to customer support but it said a response could take up to 72 hrs!  This is so frustrating!  Every name I try it says doesn't exist.


----------



## Cant wait for Disney

suerob said:


> I need help with my QR account.  I have been logged out for some reason and need to log in to access my account but have never had this issue before as it just usually remembers me.  Is the login name email address or screen name?  I clicked on the link for password problems but it doesn't work so I sent an email to customer support but it said a response could take up to 72 hrs!  This is so frustrating!  Every name I try it says doesn't exist.



when i log in i use a screenname, not an email. so screenname and then password. I got kicked out a couple minutes ago too. Something must be wonky with the site today. I hope you figure out your screenname!


----------



## kcandbella

disneydreamin247 said:


> Just wanted to check in. I woke up at 6 this morning in labor! I got to avoid my induction. I had a super easy labor of 11 hours from start to finish. One and a half pushes and she was here! She's 8 lbs 5 oz and 20 inches of perfection. As soon as we get home I'll post her pictures.



Awww, congrats!  Can't wait to see a pic.  What is her name?


----------



## Killer Fish

disneydreamin247 said:


> Just wanted to check in. I woke up at 6 this morning in labor! I got to avoid my induction. I had a super easy labor of 11 hours from start to finish. One and a half pushes and she was here! She's 8 lbs 5 oz and 20 inches of perfection. As soon as we get home I'll post her pictures.





Congrats!!!!!!


----------



## queenbeaz

crazelion said:


> I found simplegpt madding that I have make so many emails do each offer.  I have make a new email for each offer.  Drives me crazy.  What really makes mad is when I do the offer right and don't credit.
> 
> No not get paid to try.  Paid to click.  I like the daily clicks which is easy.  But have be careful if doing quickrewards because they could be some the same clicks.
> 
> I make most money on quickrewards and swagbucks .
> 
> Does makes sense.
> 
> Also how do more than survey site.  Yes there one per household for each survey and can't cross site.



Thank you! I unsubscribed from the GetPaidToTry emails. I've noticed that there is a lot of cross-over between different sites, so thanks for the heads-up on not doing duplicates.


----------



## amy-momofthree

disneydreamin247 said:


> Just wanted to check in. I woke up at 6 this morning in labor! I got to avoid my induction. I had a super easy labor of 11 hours from start to finish. One and a half pushes and she was here! She's 8 lbs 5 oz and 20 inches of perfection. As soon as we get home I'll post her pictures.



Yay!!!! Congratulations! Hope you are feeling ok. Can't wait to see pics


----------



## Cant wait for Disney

our power lines were being worked on from 10am to 6pm today so no electricity all day  that seriously cut into my survey time! so now i need to buckle down and cross my fingers that i can get something tonight. not to mention it was freezing all day!


----------



## disneydreamin247

Thanks everyone! I've finally named her Lilyana Emilia Anne. We get to go home in the morning!


----------



## cab0ad

disneydreamin247 said:


> Thanks everyone! I've finally named her Lilyana Emilia Anne. We get to go home in the morning!



Congrats!!!!  I'm so happy you're both well!


----------



## cab0ad

when you cash out your token for cash back how do they get the money to you?  I just cashed out for $5 but afterwards I got to thinking, where does the money go?  do they just add the $5.00 to my current  money I've earned or do they mail a check?  I didn't do paypal.  I hope they just add it to my total so I can put it towards anothe disney card!


----------



## disneydreamin247

Here's the princess! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	






cab0ad said:


> when you cash out your token for cash back how do they get the money to you?  I just cashed out for $5 but afterwards I got to thinking, where does the money go?  do they just add the $5.00 to my current  money I've earned or do they mail a check?  I didn't do paypal.  I hope they just add it to my total so I can put it towards anothe disney card!



They add it to your QR balance and then you can cash it out however you choose.  I think it took a while for mine to credit though, maybe about a week.


----------



## kcandbella

disneydreamin247 said:


> Here's the princess!



She is sooo sweet!   Congrats again!  Love her name, too!


----------



## Cant wait for Disney

oh my gosh DD she is so precious! that bow is amazing! we dont see much of that kind of thing with just a son 
she looks perfect, so worth waiting for! keep resting and enjoying your new bundle! 


anyone making COW this week? I only have $11. I'm a big cow fail these past few weeks! I cashed out last friday though so i want to at least do that again. ANyone getting luck this week?


----------



## amy-momofthree

She is just beautiful Disney dreaming!!  Congrats again! 
Little girls are soooo much fun


----------



## amy-momofthree

Cant wait for Disney said:


> oh my gosh DD she is so precious! that bow is amazing! we dont see much of that kind of thing with just a son
> she looks perfect, so worth waiting for! keep resting and enjoying your new bundle!
> 
> 
> anyone making COW this week? I only have $11. I'm a big cow fail these past few weeks! I cashed out last friday though so i want to at least do that again. ANyone getting luck this week?



I actually cashed out on tuesday (yesterday).  I got a ton this past weekend. I kept qualifying so I kept going.  I wonder though, I was doing them in the evening and got LOTS!  I usually do them in the afternoon, during dd's naptime.  Maybe I should change my strategy.

I am already up to 6.71 today! 

I got $5 yesterday after cashing out.


I have a busy weekend planned so trying to stay ahead of the game for a cashout next wed.

Good luck everyone!!


----------



## disneydreamin247

Thanks everyone. I'm hoping to get her nursing schedule regulated sometime this century so I can get back to my surveys! Glad everyone seems to be having some luck lately.


----------



## Cant wait for Disney

heads up everyone, i emailed qr asking if the survey bonus was still happening and here is what they said:
Sorry, but this ended last year. This year instead we increased all the
routers by $0.05-00.15 each this quarter. You are earning more with this
option then the bonus structure and it's easier for us since at end of
quarter we don't need to process 1000 emails. Let me know if you have any
questions.


----------



## Killer Fish

Cant wait for Disney said:


> oh my gosh DD she is so precious! that bow is amazing! we dont see much of that kind of thing with just a son
> she looks perfect, so worth waiting for! keep resting and enjoying your new bundle!
> 
> 
> anyone making COW this week? I only have $11. I'm a big cow fail these past few weeks! I cashed out last friday though so i want to at least do that again. ANyone getting luck this week?



I am holding off since I am leaving for Aruba tomorrow until next Tuesday.....and I want to have something to cash out next Wednesday....

For Last Wednesday -> Tue though I hit $44.41!

Best week ever for me.


----------



## dolphinrescuegirl

What is COW? Does anyone have any mystery shopp sites they can recommend? DH has said that since I don't have a job I should try to do sweepstakes, surveys, etc and try to find some money.


----------



## Killer Fish

dolphinrescuegirl said:


> What is COW? Does anyone have any mystery shopp sites they can recommend? DH has said that since I don't have a job I should try to do sweepstakes, surveys, etc and try to find some money.



Cash Out Wednesdays!


----------



## julluvsdisney

So I saw everyones success stories and I REALLY want to stay at the boardwalk this next trip sooooo I figured this will help!!!  I have been doing it for 2 days now and I have earned 5.00 already!!!!!!!!!  My question is what are the 2 point icons next to how much is in your acct? one is labled qp and the other is tokens.  How do i use these to my advantage?  any other tips would be greatly appreciated!!!!!!!tia!!!!!!


----------



## patkingpin

I have asked this on the QuickRewards new members blog and I have emailed QR support with this issue also so I figure I will bring it here and hope for someone to help me if they can.  
I am having an issue with the surveys where I can't access them.  It just keeps loading and loading and loading and never pops up.  I can't even do the initial survey that they ask you to take for the site.  
If anyone has heard of this issue or knows how to get around it, that would be great.

I have been able to get into some surveys via the emails that get sent, but not all surveys come up through there also.  

Any help would be appreciated!

Thanks,
Patrick.


----------



## Cant wait for Disney

julluvsdisney said:


> So I saw everyones success stories and I REALLY want to stay at the boardwalk this next trip sooooo I figured this will help!!!  I have been doing it for 2 days now and I have earned 5.00 already!!!!!!!!!  My question is what are the 2 point icons next to how much is in your acct? one is labled qp and i cant make out the other one.  How do i use those points to my advantage?  any other tips would be greatly appreciated!!!!!!!tia!!!!!!



way to go! the qp are quick points. everytime you get 100 quick points, a cent is put into your account. You can get those by doing the daily clicks on the site and the ones that come in your email. the other one is for tokens. once you become elite status, you can cash in your tokens for money in your account. (Elite status is achieved by doing 75 or more surveys in a 3 month period).


----------



## julluvsdisney

Cant wait for Disney said:


> way to go! the qp are quick points. everytime you get 100 quick points, a cent is put into your account. You can get those by doing the daily clicks on the site and the ones that come in your email. the other one is for tokens. once you become elite status, you can cash in your tokens for money in your account. (Elite status is achieved by doing 75 or more surveys in a 3 month period).


 

Thank you so much for your help this explains ALOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Im so excited to do this!  everyone seems to have alot of luck!  yay free money!


----------



## amy-momofthree

patkingpin said:


> I have asked this on the QuickRewards new members blog and I have emailed QR support with this issue also so I figure I will bring it here and hope for someone to help me if they can.
> I am having an issue with the surveys where I can't access them.  It just keeps loading and loading and loading and never pops up.  I can't even do the initial survey that they ask you to take for the site.
> If anyone has heard of this issue or knows how to get around it, that would be great.
> 
> I have been able to get into some surveys via the emails that get sent, but not all surveys come up through there also.
> 
> Any help would be appreciated!
> 
> Thanks,
> Patrick.



Hmmmmm, not sure what that could be?  Maybe a browser issue?  I use IE or Firefox.

Maybe you have your pop ups blocked?

Sorry, I couldn't be more help.


----------



## cab0ad

Cant wait for Disney said:


> heads up everyone, i emailed qr asking if the survey bonus was still happening and here is what they said:
> Sorry, but this ended last year. This year instead we increased all the
> routers by $0.05-00.15 each this quarter. You are earning more with this
> option then the bonus structure and it's easier for us since at end of
> quarter we don't need to process 1000 emails. Let me know if you have any
> questions.



NOOOOO!!!  Then what is the point in fighting to get Elite status??


----------



## amy-momofthree

cab0ad said:


> NOOOOO!!!  Then what is the point in fighting to get Elite status??



Token doubling??

Not sure.  I figured the survey bonus was too good to be true


----------



## hippsmom

disneydreamin247 said:


> Thanks everyone! I've finally named her Lilyana Emilia Anne. We get to go home in the morning!



Congratulations!!


----------



## crazelion

amy-momofthree said:


> Token doubling??
> 
> Not sure.  I figured the survey bonus was too good to be true



I did receive my survey bonus when start with them.  They change the system and I like it.  That means I don't have keep track of all those surveys.  It was a pain.

I used my elite status for amazon and movie gift cards. I like that get something that I can use.  That is how save for the kids Christmas and birthdays.


----------



## Cant wait for Disney

yeah i guess the only reason to stay elite now is so you can actually use your tokens for something. Mine are taking forever to build though, even with doubling!


----------



## sbtrfly74

I got my first $25.00 disney card in the mail today... just want to say THANKS  Though I'm a little tired of doing surveys I wish I found this site before xmas, I would have racked up some serious money from shopping. Almost ready to cash out my next card for our upcoming trip in May... so glad I found this thread!


----------



## disneydreamin247

Elite also gets you the shopping bonus. I do a lot of online shopping so I get a nice bonus from that.


----------



## amy-momofthree

Ok I really need to change my strategy! I sat down after dinner and got 4 in a row!! And they were 5-10 minutes each.   It looks like evening is the best time for me.  Some mornings i struggle to get one in!!

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## julluvsdisney

What's the most u guys have made toward your trips?


----------



## disneydreamin247

I have $267 so far. It would be more, but I've been completely inactive the past week because of my beautiful little princess.  Even if my activity took a HUGE hit for the next 6 months I would be able to hit $500 by my trip. In the past when there weren't as many surveys available (there used to only be 3 or 4 daily) and I didn't have as much time before my trip I made about $250.


----------



## Cant wait for Disney

nice job amy, stick with that plan!!

julluvsdisney- i am currently $8 away from making $200 so far for my trip.I have made that since the first of the year. WIth that in mind, my goal is to make at least another $200 before our June trip. It's easier than you would think!


----------



## hartj5

So this is a legit thing?  Not a scam?  Sounds interesting.


----------



## disneydreamin247

I got to do 2 surveys today. I'm so happy!


----------



## crazelion

hartj5 said:


> So this is a legit thing?  Not a scam?  Sounds interesting.



Yes legit and not scam.  I have paid for my whole trip to WDW by taking surveys.

I know get cash I will spend it all. LOL  So I get hotel gift cards, restaurant gift cards and gas cards.  

I do get cash to pay for tickets.


----------



## disneyfanUSA

I have gotten two $25 dollar Disney gift cards in the past month just by taking surveys.  Here are my questions:

* I don't understand how to get money besides shopping or taking surveys? *Are there other ways to get actual money aside from taking surveys and not just tokens?
*What can you do with quick points? 
*How do you become an Elite member so you can turn tokens into cash?
*And what other sites do you recommend? 

Thanks for any help! Any other advice about quick rewards would also be appreciated!


----------



## Cant wait for Disney

disneyfanUSA said:


> I have gotten two $25 dollar Disney gift cards in the past month just by taking surveys.  Here are my questions:
> 
> * I don't understand how to get money besides shopping or taking surveys? *Are there other ways to get actual money aside from taking surveys and not just tokens?
> *What can you do with quick points?
> *How do you become an Elite member so you can turn tokens into cash?
> *And what other sites do you recommend?
> 
> Thanks for any help! Any other advice about quick rewards would also be appreciated!



Aside from shopping and surveys, there are also tasks you can do but I find them time consuming and the pay out is not nearly worth the time it takes to complete them. 
Quick points keep adding up in cycles of 100. So everytime your total at the top hits 100, you get a cent in your account. That's it for quick points!
To become elite you have to do 75 surveys in 3 months or hit a certain amount spent for shopping (havent done that, not sure how  much) and once you hit one of those goals, email QR and they will change you to Elite. If you drop down below those numbers in a quarter, you will lose elite status and have to try again.
Quick Rewards is mainly all i do, I dabble in swagbucks to make a little here and there, but I dont do anything else like I do Quick Rewards.
Hope this helps!


----------



## hartj5

So, I just signed up for Quick Rewards and now it says the web page cannot be found.  What other survey sites are there?


----------



## kcandbella

Is quick rewards down for everyone?  I need some surveys today, I didn't have time to do any yesterday!!!


----------



## hartj5

It's back up.  Must have been a minor issue.  But what other sites should I sign up for?


----------



## disneydreamin247

It's working for me.


----------



## amy-momofthree

Not down for me.  I have done 4 this morning and they have already credited.


----------



## Weluvdisny

hartj5 said:


> But what other sites should I sign up for?



I have been with Sunshine Rewards for a couple years now.  They are a great company and I have made almost $3,000 toward many WDW trips.  I would not have gone on vacation as much to WDW if it wasn't for SR.  There are currently 8 surveys/day for people to take.  Plus if you go through their site for shopping you get a percentage also.

The owner is always on the forum to give advise/help people. PM me if you want a referral.


----------



## disneydreamin247

However you can't do QR and sunshine rewards at te same time as they are the same surveys. QR pays more for the same surveys and I have found the customer service at QR to be much better. Also, there's no minimum to cash out via PayPal at QR and it's processed right away vs the $20 minimum at sunshine rewards and the longer waiting period. I think there you need to cash out by a certain date and then it's still a while before you get it.


----------



## Shmily1

I have a couple questions.  What is Cash Out Wednesday?  Are there really that many surveys in a day or can you do the same ones more than once?


----------



## Cant wait for Disney

Shmily1 said:


> I have a couple questions.  What is Cash Out Wednesday?  Are there really that many surveys in a day or can you do the same ones more than once?



Cash out Wednesday is just something us here on the board made up to motivate each other to make $25 a week and cash out for our Disney cards every Wednesday. It was going strong for a few weeks and then I know personally I tanked a bit on the surveys and need to work hard to catch up!  But it's just for fun..
There are about 10 or so surveys that they will email to you and then probably 3 or 4 more on the site to do everyday, so it's a good amount


----------



## disneyfanUSA

I bought a large order from Macy's last week. I forgot to use the the quick reward link. Can I send them proof of purchase and get cash back into my account?


----------



## tamcase

Hit my first 25.00 since I started - yeah!!!


----------



## 1osfan

I hate to be the one that asks lots of questions, so I wonder if there is a FAQ section somewhere that can help me or if soemone here has advice.

We planned a trip for this summer last week because of a pin and we were hoping to make some extra spending money for the trip.  I remembered seeing this thread so it gave me the idea to try QR.  Since last Sunday, I have been doing the surveys that are emailed to me and have made about $11.  I am wondering if I am doing things right or if I am missing something.

1. Did you use your personal email address or did you create one for this?  I used my home email and wonder whether I should have.
2. Will this turn into a spam machine or will I only get emails from QR?
3. Do you do all of the surveys that are mailed to you or are there some you avoid?  Some of the ones that I click on, like Surveyhead, Greenfields, and Give us your 2 cents, ask for information like my email address or name and address and I wonder about doing those.
4. What kind of records do you keep to be sure that you get credit for all of the surveys that complete?
5. How often do you clear the cookies on your computer?

Thanks for all the help!


----------



## crazelion

1osfan said:


> I hate to be the one that asks lots of questions, so I wonder if there is a FAQ section somewhere that can help me or if soemone here has advice.
> 
> We planned a trip for this summer last week because of a pin and we were hoping to make some extra spending money for the trip.  I remembered seeing this thread so it gave me the idea to try QR.  Since last Sunday, I have been doing the surveys that are emailed to me and have made about $11.  I am wondering if I am doing things right or if I am missing something.
> 
> 1. Did you use your personal email address or did you create one for this?  I used my home email and wonder whether I should have.
> 2. Will this turn into a spam machine or will I only get emails from QR?
> 3. Do you do all of the surveys that are mailed to you or are there some you avoid?  Some of the ones that I click on, like Surveyhead, Greenfields, and Give us your 2 cents, ask for information like my email address or name and address and I wonder about doing those.
> 4. What kind of records do you keep to be sure that you get credit for all of the surveys that complete?
> 5. How often do you clear the cookies on your computer?
> 
> Thanks for all the help!



I used a separate email address for all my rewards sites. No it will not turn into spam machine.  Now if do offers yes it will.  Surveys no.

I keep record my surveys  until become a elite member than.  I just write down ones that credit.

Yes.  I used ccleaner clear my cookies after each survey.


----------



## disneydreamin247

disneyfanUSA said:


> I bought a large order from Macy's last week. I forgot to use the the quick reward link. Can I send them proof of purchase and get cash back into my account?



If you don't shop through their link they don't get credit, so there's nothing for them to credit you either.


----------



## Cant wait for Disney

Alright gang, i'm back on track..cashed out yesterday and am back up to $3 and I plan on having a COW next week!! 
Gotta get back in the game! DH and I want to surprise my parents with being able to pay for a day or two of dining for them so I need to get to the grindstone!


----------



## jgraney106

Cant wait for Disney said:


> Alright gang, i'm back on track..cashed out yesterday and am back up to $3 and I plan on having a COW next week!!
> Gotta get back in the game! DH and I want to surprise my parents with being able to pay for a day or two of dining for them so I need to get to the grindstone!



*How nice! Surprises are always fun! You go girl! Good Luck!
*


----------



## Cant wait for Disney

thanks! it would be nice to be able to give even a day..we'll see what happens!


----------



## amy-momofthree

Cant wait for Disney said:


> Alright gang, i'm back on track..cashed out yesterday and am back up to $3 and I plan on having a COW next week!!
> Gotta get back in the game! DH and I want to surprise my parents with being able to pay for a day or two of dining for them so I need to get to the grindstone!



How nice of you! 

I just cashed out this morning and am up to 4.20 
Actually I could have cashed out yesterday but I didn't want to see my balance at 
.21 cents 

I really need to get cracking too!  I am so nervous about the "end of the month blahs" so I am trying to get ahead so I can take a day or two off at the end of the month when there are less surveys.

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## jennyf2

I just signed up yesterday & have $1.51 so far with a few more pending.  I am a member of a few other sites but this seems to pay more than most.  I am still trying to find my way around & what to click & what not to click   BUT so far so good 

Any advice would be great 

Thanks!


----------



## amy-momofthree

jennyf2 said:


> I just signed up yesterday & have $1.51 so far with a few more pending.  I am a member of a few other sites but this seems to pay more than most.  I am still trying to find my way around & what to click & what not to click   BUT so far so good
> 
> Any advice would be great
> 
> Thanks!



 yay!

Just make sure you clear your history (cookies) before you start EACH survey.   I wasn't doing that in the beginning and had trouble getting credit.  Now, I do it before every survey and haven't had any problems. 

do the daily clicks, along with the QR daily clicks, do the paid emails (these are clicks that are sent to you inbox.  You will have to set that up under your account).  I average about .07 cents a day doing the daily clicks and paid emails, it's not much but it doesn't take long to do and it adds up throughout the month.


----------



## Weluvdisny

I wanted to look at QR to compare survey credit amounts but I'm not a member so I couldn't check it.  Can anyone give me the amounts you make per survey on QR?  TIA!


----------



## 1osfan

amy-momofthree said:


> yay!
> 
> Just make sure you clear your history (cookies) before you start EACH survey.   I wasn't doing that in the beginning and had trouble getting credit.  Now, I do it before every survey and haven't had any problems.



So, when I finish a survey and it tells me there is another that I can take, I need to clear the cookies before I take the second one?  Or just when I close that page and open another email?  Thanks!


----------



## amy-momofthree

1osfan said:


> So, when I finish a survey and it tells me there is another that I can take, I need to clear the cookies before I take the second one?  Or just when I close that page and open another email?  Thanks!



I clear my cookies after each survey and before signing onto QR.

I don't believe you get credit for doing more than one survey per category except for SI surveys which you can do 5 a day.

And even with the SI surveys, I cone back to the main screen, clear cookies and start again.

I once kept going on SI surveys and did 5 and only got credit for the first one so now I clear each time.


----------



## 1osfan

amy-momofthree said:


> I clear my cookies after each survey and before signing onto QR.
> 
> I don't believe you get credit for doing more than one survey per category except for SI surveys which you can do 5 a day.
> 
> And even with the SI surveys, I cone back to the main screen, clear cookies and start again.
> 
> I once kept going on SI surveys and did 5 and only got credit for the first one so now I clear each time.



Thanks!


----------



## cab0ad

what kind of shopping bonus?  I have done a lot of ebay successfully and one walmart order through quickrewards but for some reason other stores never credit.  target and kohls orders for me BOTH didn't credit.  very discouraging!  do you have problems with them crediting?


----------



## disneydreamin247

cab0ad said:


> what kind of shopping bonus?  I have done a lot of ebay successfully and one walmart order through quickrewards but for some reason other stores never credit.  target and kohls orders for me BOTH didn't credit.  very discouraging!  do you have problems with them crediting?



Are you using discount codes? Sometimes with codes you own't get credit. It can be a little confusing. I had the same problem with ebates.


----------



## cab0ad

I am only $20 shy of my $300 goal I set for myself when I started QR in January!!  I wanted to get $300 by May.  Here I am in great position to earn it by the end of March!  Yay!


----------



## cab0ad

disneydreamin247 said:


> Are you using discount codes? Sometimes with codes you own't get credit. It can be a little confusing. I had the same problem with ebates.



hmmm...I'm not typing in any codes.  Some of the stuff was on special (sale items or free shipping) but I typed in no codes. I'm so sad my shopping just doesn't seem to credit regularly.  No rhyme or reason to it either.


----------



## Cant wait for Disney

cab0ad said:


> I am only $20 shy of my $300 goal I set for myself when I started QR in January!!  I wanted to get $300 by May.  Here I am in great position to earn it by the end of March!  Yay!



whoa way to go, that's awesome!


----------



## disneydreamin247

cab0ad said:


> hmmm...I'm not typing in any codes.  Some of the stuff was on special (sale items or free shipping) but I typed in no codes. I'm so sad my shopping just doesn't seem to credit regularly.  No rhyme or reason to it either.



Hmm...do you clear cookies before clicking through QR? I also think I read somewhere that cookies expire after a while so if you're browsing for a while before ordering you may need to clear and click through again once you know everything you want to buy. I'm not really sure about that, but I did read it somewhere a while ago.


Now that the princess is doing a little better I've been able to do a few surveys a day (nothing like I was doing before though) and I'm not $21 away from $300. If I can do $200 before September I'll be happy, but I think I should be able to do much more! That's still 5 months away.


----------



## Killer Fish

After cashing out my awesome $50 for 8 days last week I have been highly unmotivated/vacation/vegas this weekend.....

Starting Sunday when I get back need to get back in the swing of things.....


----------



## 1osfan

Killer Fish said:


> After cashing out my awesome *$50 for 8 days *last week I have been highly unmotivated/vacation/vegas this weekend.....
> 
> Starting Sunday when I get back need to get back in the swing of things.....



$50 for 8 days?!?!  In 13 days since I started QR, I have made a total of $18!


----------



## tamcase

cab0ad said:


> what kind of shopping bonus?  I have done a lot of ebay successfully and one walmart order through quickrewards but for some reason other stores never credit.  target and kohls orders for me BOTH didn't credit.  very discouraging!  do you have problems with them crediting?



I haven't been doing this for very long, but I believe that when you shop, you have to immediately send them a copy of your receipt by opening a ticket and submitting your order information.  If you are bidding on ebay you have to go through the quick rewards for every bid, not just once for the whole day.  

Correct me if I am wrong on this.  

I was also wondering about how everyone keeps track of the survey's they do and if they are crediting.  Do you just write everything down?  

I am at elite status already because of a big ebay purchase!

I already have 47.00 in my account.  Best paying program that I have found.  Thanks for this board.

We are Disney bound in December.


----------



## Cant wait for Disney

killerfish, you have some crazy secret that none of us have figured out i think!! you must have the perfect mix of demographics or something! either way, great job! i am back on track and should make COW this week. I'm at $15 and am waiting for the $2 survey to hit and will be doing surveys like crazy today and tomorrow


----------



## julluvsdisney

I have been at it for for 13 days and I have $22 I wish it was more!  but I figure I should be able to make 800 for my trip next may but my goal is $1000.  thanks to whoever started this thread it got me into QR!!


----------



## disneydreamin247

tamcase said:


> I haven't been doing this for very long, but I believe that when you shop, you have to immediately send them a copy of your receipt by opening a ticket and submitting your order information.  If you are bidding on ebay you have to go through the quick rewards for every bid, not just once for the whole day.
> 
> Correct me if I am wrong on this.
> 
> I was also wondering about how everyone keeps track of the survey's they do and if they are crediting.  Do you just write everything down?
> 
> I am at elite status already because of a big ebay purchase!
> 
> I already have 47.00 in my account.  Best paying program that I have found.  Thanks for this board.
> 
> We are Disney bound in December.



You don't have to send a ticket unless it specifically says that the automatic creditor doesn't pick it up, but 98% of the shopping automatically credits.


----------



## Killer Fish

Cant wait for Disney said:


> killerfish, you have some crazy secret that none of us have figured out i think!! you must have the perfect mix of demographics or something! either way, great job! i am back on track and should make COW this week. I'm at $15 and am waiting for the $2 survey to hit and will be doing surveys like crazy today and tomorrow



Maybe 29 male is the magic age?

I have failed so far at getting back on track....Maybe later today.


----------



## tamcase

disneydreamin247 said:


> You don't have to send a ticket unless it specifically says that the automatic creditor doesn't pick it up, but 98% of the shopping automatically credits.



Thank you, I misunderstood how that worked.  They must be tired of me sending email confirmations for my payments.

How does everyone keep track of the surveys?  There are so many!


----------



## amy-momofthree

woohooo! I am so excited!  Last week I did one of those targeted surveys and it told me I would get a $10 amazon gift card, along with the $2 the survey paid.  I was skeptical on the $10 GC but was happy with the $2 credit.

Well Today, I have the $10 amazon gift card in my inbox!! 



I at $21.15 right now and really hope to make COW but I am just so happy over my $10GC !!  

Hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## Killer Fish

amy-momofthree said:


> woohooo! I am so excited!  Last week I did one of those targeted surveys and it told me I would get a $10 amazon gift card, along with the $2 the survey paid.  I was skeptical on the $10 GC but was happy with the $2 credit.
> 
> Well Today, I have the $10 amazon gift card in my inbox!!
> 
> 
> 
> I at $21.15 right now and really hope to make COW but I am just so happy over my $10GC !!
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing well!



Nice!

I am at 19.50 due to my Netflix signup....just need to hit 5.50 today for COW.


----------



## Killer Fish

Question on the token doubling.

First in 9 days do I just ask that they are doubled and my current amount is doubled?

If that is how it works why would you ever want to cash out since you can continue to double up....The way I see it if you can average 70,000 tokens over 3 months....

3 months = 70000
6 months =  210000
9 months = 560,000
1 year = 1,260,000

Am I looking at this correctly?


----------



## disneydreamin247

tamcase said:


> Thank you, I misunderstood how that worked.  They must be tired of me sending email confirmations for my payments.
> 
> How does everyone keep track of the surveys?  There are so many!



I have to admit when I signed up 3 years ago I did the same....for like a year because no one told me otherwise.  As far as keeping track, I have a separate folder in my email and when I complete a survey I move the email there until it credits. Once it does I delete the email. Works pretty well! 



amy-momofthree said:


> woohooo! I am so excited!  Last week I did one of those targeted surveys and it told me I would get a $10 amazon gift card, along with the $2 the survey paid.  I was skeptical on the $10 GC but was happy with the $2 credit.
> 
> Well Today, I have the $10 amazon gift card in my inbox!!
> 
> 
> 
> I at $21.15 right now and really hope to make COW but I am just so happy over my $10GC !!
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing well!



That's awesome!!! 



Killer Fish said:


> Question on the token doubling.
> 
> First in 9 days do I just ask that they are doubled and my current amount is doubled?
> 
> If that is how it works why would you ever want to cash out since you can continue to double up....The way I see it if you can average 70,000 tokens over 3 months....
> 
> 3 months = 70000
> 6 months =  210000
> 9 months = 560,000
> 1 year = 1,260,000
> 
> Am I looking at this correctly?



They automatically double at the end of every month as long as you're elite and you've made the $25 minimum for the month.


----------



## tamcase

disneydreamin247 said:


> I have to admit when I signed up 3 years ago I did the same....for like a year because no one told me otherwise.  As far as keeping track, I have a separate folder in my email and when I complete a survey I move the email there until it credits. Once it does I delete the email. Works pretty well!



Thank you, I have created another folder.  I do have one more question.  When you don't qualify for the first one and you keep trying, are you supposed to get the initial amount offered in the email if you qualify down the road.  Does that make sense?  Again, thank you.

I hope that your new little bundle of joy is doing well!  I have a son that has Asperger's as well (he is 19).


----------



## disneydreamin247

tamcase said:


> Thank you, I have created another folder.  I do have one more question.  When you don't qualify for the first one and you keep trying, are you supposed to get the initial amount offered in the email if you qualify down the road.  Does that make sense?  Again, thank you.
> 
> I hope that your new little bundle of joy is doing well!  I have a son that has Asperger's as well (he is 19).



Yes, it's the same incentive no matter how many tries it takes for you to qualify. I hope that is what you meant!

Thanks! I'm enjoying every second of her. I just wish I could keep her this small forever. I love the newborn squish! I'm sorry to hear about your son. Life with an Aspie is definitely an interesting journey!


----------



## tamcase

disneydreamin247 said:


> Yes, it's the same incentive no matter how many tries it takes for you to qualify. I hope that is what you meant!
> 
> Thanks! I'm enjoying every second of her. I just wish I could keep her this small forever. I love the newborn squish! I'm sorry to hear about your son. Life with an Aspie is definitely an interesting journey!



Yes, it is interesting.  We didn't even have a diagnosis until he was almost 17.  He slid under the radar most of his younger years.  Lots of therapy (still), but I am sure he will be on his own some day.

How come all of a sudden the surveys are asking for personal information?  Has anyone been putting it in?  I have just been exiting out when they ask for my name, address, city, state.  

Any thoughts on this?


----------



## Killer Fish

COW!

Got my $25 for the week.

Anyone else?


----------



## amy-momofthree

Killer Fish said:


> COW!
> 
> Got my $25 for the week.
> 
> Anyone else?



Yep!! COW!

I really don't like seeing my balance at .18 

Got lots of work to do now!!

But this is the time of the month when the surveys start to dwindle.

arrrggghh!!


----------



## Shimey013

Newbie here to quick rewards...

Couple questions:

1) What is the COW?? Just saw it mentioned a few times, didn't really look it up.

2) anything I should know to make the best outta QR??

3) With surveys, I tried doing one and it just kept asking me if i wanted to continue and then after the fact it told me i wasnt qualified..Geez... are all of them like this??

Any other tips and tricks here would be cool to know, just really dont wanna browse 91 pages for this thread... thats alot of reading...lol


----------



## Cant wait for Disney

Shimey013 said:


> Newbie here to quick rewards...
> 
> Couple questions:
> 
> 1) What is the COW?? Just saw it mentioned a few times, didn't really look it up.
> 
> 2) anything I should know to make the best outta QR??
> 
> 3) With surveys, I tried doing one and it just kept asking me if i wanted to continue and then after the fact it told me i wasnt qualified..Geez... are all of them like this??
> 
> Any other tips and tricks here would be cool to know, just really dont wanna browse 91 pages for this thread... thats alot of reading...lol



Welcome! You wont be sorry you started QR!
COW is something for fun we made up on this board..it means Cash Out Wednesday..we try to motivate each other to make $25 a week and cash out our Disney cards every wednesday.
The best you can do in QR is try to get as many surveys a day as you can. That will be your money maker-or shop through QR for all your online purchases.
No, not all the surveys do that, but dont get discouraged! THere are days when you wont get any and days when you'll get a ton, you just never know!

That being said-Way to go Killerfish and Amy!! I am at $22.32 and I will consider myself making COW if i can hit $25 by the end of day...i'm trying!!


----------



## disneydreamin247

Geez! I've barely done any all month and I still don't qualify!


----------



## Killer Fish

^

Boo to that....

I have had good luck I have got 9 so far today.....including 5 straight for the SI daily.


----------



## Cant wait for Disney

has anybody saved up to $100 and then cashed out? I was curious about larger denominations so I saved to $50 and cashed out and ended up getting two separate cards in one envelope. Iwas wondering if i did $100 would i just get 4 at a time. If so, then i'm going to just keep cashing out each $25 but if not, then having a $100 card would be much easier on the CM I talk to when buying the dining plan than all my 25s!


----------



## sbtrfly74

Couple quick questions since I'm still fairly new at this.... Does Elite status do anything? and do you have to email customer service to ask for it?

I just made my 5th purchase through them and it actually shows 14/5 shopping.... bought a lot of things from the Disney Store for our upcoming trip and it gave me credit for 11 purchases(bought 11 items) instead of counting it as just 1 

But it still shows me as non-elite...


----------



## Killer Fish

sbtrfly74 said:


> Couple quick questions since I'm still fairly new at this.... Does Elite status do anything? and do you have to email customer service to ask for it?
> 
> I just made my 5th purchase through them and it actually shows 14/5 shopping.... bought a lot of things from the Disney Store for our upcoming trip and it gave me credit for 11 purchases(bought 11 items) instead of counting it as just 1
> 
> But it still shows me as non-elite...



Yep just email them....

Double tokens at end of the quarter.


----------



## zianha

Cant wait for Disney said:


> has anybody saved up to $100 and then cashed out? I was curious about larger denominations so I saved to $50 and cashed out and ended up getting two separate cards in one envelope. Iwas wondering if i did $100 would i just get 4 at a time. If so, then i'm going to just keep cashing out each $25 but if not, then having a $100 card would be much easier on the CM I talk to when buying the dining plan than all my 25s!



I cashed out at $100 before and unfortunately they sent me 4 $25 cards. But last summer I contacted Disney Gift Card Services and asked about combining all of the amounts to one card and they gave me the info to do that:

"Your Disney Gift Card balances may be combined by calling Disney Gift Card Guest Service at 1-877-650-4327, Monday through Friday, 7:00am to 5:00pm Pacific Time."

Made it easier to make the deposit and payments on my reservation! HTH


----------



## sbtrfly74

Killer Fish said:


> Yep just email them....
> 
> Double tokens at end of the quarter.



Thanks for the info... just got an email

Hi,
You are now Elite
Thanks,
QR 

They're fast


----------



## zianha

disneydreamin247 said:


> Geez! I've barely done any all month and I still don't qualify!



I started doing QR last June (I think) and for a few months I was making $120 a month on surveys and then around late Oct I found I was hit or miss with qualifying. You have to be patient even though I know it's frustrating! When I can't get anything on QR I do DollarSurveys.net. That one is Paypal only payments but it just pays straight to your Paypal account. So I usually get about $14-$20 or more a week there so it makes up for when I don't qualify on QR!


----------



## disneydreamin247

zianha said:


> I started doing QR last June (I think) and for a few months I was making $120 a month on surveys and then around late Oct I found I was hit or miss with qualifying. You have to be patient even though I know it's frustrating! When I can't get anything on QR I do DollarSurveys.net. That one is Paypal only payments but it just pays straight to your Paypal account. So I usually get about $14-$20 or more a week there so it makes up for when I don't qualify on QR!



I've been doing it since '08 and have never been this dry!


----------



## zianha

disneydreamin247 said:


> I've been doing it since '08 and have never been this dry!



Out of curiosity when did your "dry spell" start? I didn't qualify for about 2 weeks straight in January and just gave up trying for another couple weeks. February was 50/50 on qualifying and now in March seems like I'm back on track, atleast for now.....


----------



## disneydreamin247

zianha said:


> Out of curiosity when did your "dry spell" start? I didn't qualify for about 2 weeks straight in January and just gave up trying for another couple weeks. February was 50/50 on qualifying and now in March seems like I'm back on track, atleast for now.....



It's kind of hard to tell because I had to take a break to give birth.  Now I don't have as much time to do it, but when I do sit and try I don't get much! I haven't been doing well since the end of February though.


----------



## Cant wait for Disney

I did it! by 10pm i got my $25! i'm back in the game


----------



## Shimey013

Either i suck at doing surveys or just bad timing. Today i did 4 surveys and they all told me either "quota is met" or "you dont qualify" any tricks to getting past date or best time to do the surveys??


----------



## amy-momofthree

Cant wait for Disney said:


> I did it! by 10pm i got my $25! i'm back in the game




YAYYY!!!!


----------



## crazelion

Cant wait for Disney said:


> has anybody saved up to $100 and then cashed out? I was curious about larger denominations so I saved to $50 and cashed out and ended up getting two separate cards in one envelope. Iwas wondering if i did $100 would i just get 4 at a time. If so, then i'm going to just keep cashing out each $25 but if not, then having a $100 card would be much easier on the CM I talk to when buying the dining plan than all my 25s!



Yes I did.  They sent me 4 50 Marriott gift cards to use. Okay just reread quote you is talking WDW cards.  I have no clue. LOL


----------



## cameron991

Cant wait for Disney said:


> has anybody saved up to $100 and then cashed out? I was curious about larger denominations so I saved to $50 and cashed out and ended up getting two separate cards in one envelope. Iwas wondering if i did $100 would i just get 4 at a time. If so, then i'm going to just keep cashing out each $25 but if not, then having a $100 card would be much easier on the CM I talk to when buying the dining plan than all my 25s!



I almost always wait until I have $100 in my account and they have always sent 1 $100 gift card.  The last time I cashed in was January and it worked just fine.

Hope that helps!
Suzanne


----------



## mcever4

I just stumbled across this thread.  I had never heard of QR before I found this thread!  I have used ebates, and it seems QR is similar except you can do surveys, etc. to earn points.  You can also shop through QR and earn points, right?  Should I keep using ebates and also do QR, or would I do better JUST doing QR? Also, can I get Disney GC's to use in the parks and for trip payment or are they just for the Disney store? Thanks for any help and info anyone can give me!

Robin


----------



## amy-momofthree

mcever4 said:


> I just stumbled across this thread.  I had never heard of QR before I found this thread!  I have used ebates, and it seems QR is similar except you can do surveys, etc. to earn points.  You can also shop through QR and earn points, right?  Should I keep using ebates and also do QR, or would I do better JUST doing QR? Also, can I get Disney GC's to use in the parks and for trip payment or are they just for the Disney store? Thanks for any help and info anyone can give me!
> 
> Robin



I use both.  I use Ebates for online shopping because I think they give a better rate. The only thing with ebates is you only get paid once every 3 months, but that is kind of nice in a way because it accumulates and you get a nice little check. QR is pretty quick to credit and it goes right into your account and you can cash out into paypal or save up and cash out for gift cards (I choose Disney but they have several)

I use QR to do the surveys and yes, the gift cards are for anything Disney, store, parks, tickets.  I am using all my gift cards to pay towards our Oct. trip.


----------



## amy-momofthree

It appears as though the survey pool is all dried up for me for the month.  

I only have 1.20 since I cashed out on wednesday.

Hope everyone else is doing better than I am.


----------



## Killer Fish

Wow I am the opposite....

I am already back up to $18.31 from just 2 days!

About to start for today


----------



## tamcase

How come all of a sudden the surveys are asking for personal information? Has anyone been putting it in? I have just been exiting out when they ask for my name, address, city, state.

Any thoughts on this?


----------



## Cant wait for Disney

tamcase said:


> How come all of a sudden the surveys are asking for personal information? Has anyone been putting it in? I have just been exiting out when they ask for my name, address, city, state.
> 
> Any thoughts on this?



I dont know if it is all of a sudden, I think it depends on what survey you get. I've come across those all along. I just do it. I havent had any junk mail or anything strange as a result. I trust quick rewards and dont worry about it


----------



## tamcase

Thank you.  I haven't been at this for too long and it didn't seem like I had this at all in the beginning.  If you trust them, I will too!  Have almost 52.00 so far!


----------



## zianha

tamcase said:


> How come all of a sudden the surveys are asking for personal information? Has anyone been putting it in? I have just been exiting out when they ask for my name, address, city, state.
> 
> Any thoughts on this?



I've had a few of those as well and I also went ahead and entered the info. I haven't had problems with junk mail but I did start getting random phone calls for a bit. The calls I got were like an automated system asking if I would do a phone survey. I hung up on a couple but one was a live person and I agreed to do a survey with her with a potential of $60 pay out after qualifying and completing 2 segments of a long survey on 2 different days. I was skeptical, but it didn't matter because after the 2 minute screener (with no personal info requested) I was told I didn't qualify. Boooo!


----------



## disneydreamin247

The only ones I know ask for your personal info, aside from ones you agree to participate in further research with, are GF and Y2C  and those 2 always have asked for it.


----------



## Cant wait for Disney

ugh i hate the end of the month..i cant get a survey for anything! come on April 1st!


----------



## hippsmom

I am getting really sick of these surveys where they ask you a gazillion questions (multiple times) and then tell you you don't qualify.  Today I did an SI about cheese and eggs and got to the end and when I didn't want to sign up for their panel it told me I didn't qualify.  WTH, why don't they just disclose that upfront?


----------



## disneydreamin247

I swear 85% of the SI that I qualify for are for another panel. WTH!


----------



## Killer Fish

I can't get a Samplico to save my life....

However can usually can 6 SI's a day and have always got a Greenfield.


----------



## amy-momofthree

there is no way I can cash out tomorrow 

I only have 2.72

I give up til friday!!


----------



## Killer Fish

Anyone for COW?

I just cashed out $42.

Yesterday I did notice things were "drying up."


----------



## disneydreamin247

Made my $300 goal!


----------



## amy-momofthree

way to go Disney dreamin and Killer Fish!!!

No COW for me 

I did however just get the 1.10 samplicio and the 1.00 samplicio!  My first survery in 5 days 

I am up to about $5 now and will be on track (hopefully) for Cow next wed. 

Come on new surveys!!!!!


----------



## Cant wait for Disney

no cow for me either
but i did make $14 since wed so that isnt terrible. 
Nice work on the $300 DD! That's 3 days of dining to me 
Things should be looking up on friday!


----------



## smj2610

I stumbled across this thread as I was looking for ways to save or earn money for my upcoming trip to florida( and also beyond now that I am a single parent) I am confused with the abbreviations, can someone give me some idea of the websites you do surveys on, the only ones I have found I have never really earned anything on.  Any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## disneydreamin247

Thanks everyone! Hoping the new month brings us some better survey luck! 

What's with OTX asking us to fill out a profile like GF and Y2C? I gave up doing them because I don't have enough time to fill it out and not qualify. At least with GF and Y2C I know there's a 90% chance of qualifying so it makes it worth it.


----------



## Cant wait for Disney

yeah i dont like the extra work either! the .80 daily is so weird now with the long profile that makes no sense. I just stopped doing that one because it wasnt working for me any time i tried.


----------



## Killer Fish

Cant wait for Disney said:


> yeah i dont like the extra work either! the .80 daily is so weird now with the long profile that makes no sense. I just stopped doing that one because it wasnt working for me any time i tried.



I stopped for a couple of days since I had no luck but it has got better for me.

I just referred 12 people from another board I post on....Lets see if any of them have the patience for this site.

I feel that some people just don't have it.


----------



## disneydreamin247

Killer Fish said:


> I stopped for a couple of days since I had no luck but it has got better for me.
> 
> I just referred 12 people from another board I post on....Lets see if any of them have the patience for this site.
> 
> I feel that some people just don't have it.



That's been my experience. None of my referrals do anything lol. If someone had referred me they'd be making a huge bonus off me!


----------



## Killer Fish

So tomorrow should my tokens double automatically?

Too bad there is no elite survey bonus.....Since I joined around Feb 15th I have completed 226 surveys and would have got that extra $20...

Although I guess since they are .10 higher it works out better for me.


----------



## hippsmom

The higher promotional amounts for surveys is due to expire after today.  Anybody heard if they will continue the promotion or if they have something else planned?


----------



## Cant wait for Disney

hippsmom said:


> The higher promotional amounts for surveys is due to expire after today.  Anybody heard if they will continue the promotion or if they have something else planned?



i was wondering the same thing. When i emailed them to see if the bonus existed, their answer made it seem like the surveys were upped indefinitley, since they explained that the extra .10 and .15 cents were a better deal for us.I wouldnt see it as better if they just stopped being worth that much. I guess we'll see tomorrow! 
Has anyone had trouble with the .90 daily crediting? I've done like 3 in the past week and never got credit for any. All my other stuff is hitting just fine.


----------



## amy-momofthree

hippsmom said:


> The higher promotional amounts for surveys is due to expire after today.  Anybody heard if they will continue the promotion or if they have something else planned?


 
I doubt they will expire. I started in November and they were to "expire" December 31st.

I got a few today!! Woohoo!


----------



## Killer Fish

Cant wait for Disney said:


> i was wondering the same thing. When i emailed them to see if the bonus existed, their answer made it seem like the surveys were upped indefinitley, since they explained that the extra .10 and .15 cents were a better deal for us.I wouldnt see it as better if they just stopped being worth that much. I guess we'll see tomorrow!
> Has anyone had trouble with the .90 daily crediting? I've done like 3 in the past week and never got credit for any. All my other stuff is hitting just fine.



Hmm...I have had 2 credit this week and pretty sure that is all I had.

Once again I must say thank you to the people in this thread....Just happened to stumble on it one day....I think I have as many posts now in this thread in the last month and a half than I have had in the past 11 years.


----------



## Cant wait for Disney

I just checked and it changed the promotional rate to the end of June so we are good for another 3 months!


----------



## 1osfan

I haven't received ANY survey emails today at all.  Is anyone else having this issue?


----------



## disneydreamin247

Got my shopping bonus..$4.50!


----------



## BorkBorkBork

Hi Dani!  I'm over from the Sept. planning thread.

Wow, you guys are like QR pros! I have made $100 in Disney GCs since joining late Feb. I get frustrated with the surveys sometimes (typing the same things over and over again...) and usually do a few tasks also. I'm trying to save money so I haven't been shopping online so I don't get that help from my totals. I just made Elite end of March and now...how does that help me exactly? I didn't meet the token doubling goal, it must be $25 from surveys only huh?

Way to go all you hard working QR people!


----------



## disneydreamin247

BorkBorkBork Welcome aboard! Elite only helps if you do a lot of shopping or if you reach the amount for token doubling. Once you're elite you can cash your tokens out for cash, so token doubling helps build them up.  I have over 300,00 tokens so far, which is enough for $10 but 600,00 is $25 so I'm working towards the 600k.

DD let me put her in her swing while she napped today so I was able to do 3 surveys.


----------



## tamcase

Where are the bonus amounts posted?  I couldn't find them in my account.  I have only been doing this since 2/20 and hit elite very quickly.  I did do one large order on ebay (550) and see that there should be a bonus for that.  Not sure how this all works yet.  Thanks!


----------



## disneydreamin247

tamcase said:


> Where are the bonus amounts posted?  I couldn't find them in my account.  I have only been doing this since 2/20 and hit elite very quickly.  I did do one large order on ebay (550) and see that there should be a bonus for that.  Not sure how this all works yet.  Thanks!



The shopping bonus is only if you have over 5 shopping orders in a quarter.


----------



## tamcase

Thanks.  I spent some time looking on the site and found out that you have to send them an email at the end of the quarter.  I did have more orders, but they weren't all over the 10.00 mark.  I will get this all figured out eventually.  I already have 68.00!  It is really nice to watch it grow.


----------



## MikellaCinderella

I just signed up a couple days ago and already spent over 2 hours working on surveys, filling out redundant information.  I've made a whopping $0.05 total!   I don't seem to qualify for any surveys, but they sure do get a ton of info from me before they decide I don't qualify!  Any words of wisdom?


----------



## Hoosier37

I also just signed up a few days ago, I have made $4.46 so far. But today I keep getting a message that there are no surveys. It doesn't let me put in information, I just get a "Sorry, we have no surveys" message whenever I click on a link to take a survey.

I have cleared my cookies in my browser, I have tried it in both Chrome and Firefox. Is this normal?


----------



## disneydreamin247

MikellaCinderella said:


> I just signed up a couple days ago and already spent over 2 hours working on surveys, filling out redundant information.  I've made a whopping $0.05 total!   I don't seem to qualify for any surveys, but they sure do get a ton of info from me before they decide I don't qualify!  Any words of wisdom?



There's times the same thing to me sometimes. The key is finding the ones you're likely to qualify for. I know I hardly ever qualify for Samplicio so I don't usually try those. I just click to get the penny lol



Hoosier37 said:


> I also just signed up a few days ago, I have made $4.46 so far. But today I keep getting a message that there are no surveys. It doesn't let me put in information, I just get a "Sorry, we have no surveys" message whenever I click on a link to take a survey.
> 
> I have cleared my cookies in my browser, I have tried it in both Chrome and Firefox. Is this normal?



Is it the United Daily? The same thing happens to me sometimes. My theory is that it checks where your IEP is coming from and bases it on that.


----------



## Hoosier37

disneydreamin247 said:


> There's times the same thing to me sometimes. The key is finding the ones you're likely to qualify for. I know I hardly ever qualify for Samplicio so I don't usually try those. I just click to get the penny lol
> 
> 
> 
> Is it the United Daily? The same thing happens to me sometimes. My theory is that it checks where your IEP is coming from and bases it on that.



It's all of them.


----------



## amy-momofthree

I'm not having any luck either!!!  I haven't qualified for one survey today!

Anyone else having trouble?


----------



## disneydreamin247

I got a GF. Haven't tried anything else.


----------



## Hoosier37

I'm still new at this, and I have no idea which one I got, but I was able to try and qualify for about three surveys, and actually did qualify for one. Every little bit adds up towards another trip to WDW .


----------



## Killer Fish

Just starting today but got a Greenfield and a Y2C and already am set for COW....did my girlfriends taxes through a click and got me $6.50. Was really happy with that.


----------



## hippsmom

This month has been terrible for me so far.  I am not qualifying for much.  Cannot qualify for any MyThoughtsCount, Samplicio and only 1 or 2 SI's.  I cannot get My2Cents to ever credit and gave up on MyView along time ago because it would never credit.  Now I can't get anything to come up on Opinion Central because I tell them I don't want to join the Ann Wants to Know Panel or something like that!  Worst part is is when you spend so much time TRYING to qualify and then don't!


----------



## amy-momofthree

Hippsmom,

I am having the exact same issues!  I can't qualify for anything!! I can usually get a Samplicio, Several SI's, and a United.  I only got 1 yesterday and 1 today


----------



## Tinkermom76

I'm new to this. i want to do the surveys in order to earn $ for Disney GC's right?

what are the qp?


----------



## tamcase

Trying to understand the tokens.  I have the Elite status and realize that I get double tokens.  Do those credit right away or do you get those at the end of the quarter?  Do you have to ask for those too?  I didn't receive double tokens at the end of the quarter.  Some of this is so confusing.  Is there a good place to go to get answers without "pestering"?  THANKS!


----------



## dizziedupbaby0127

I just joined Quick rewards, but I'm sure I'm doing the click email right? I am clicking the link or the picture and the website pops up, then it says to do a search, is there a specific one or just anything? when I tried just anything it opens the search results and I click on one of those but it just brings me to the businesses website? what am I doing wrong???? Thanks!


----------



## Hoosier37

Well, after signing up just a few days ago, I now have close to $10. But I have a couple of questions.

First of all, has anyone been able to get the MyThoughtCounts survey to load. I get a "Work in Progess" note on the screen, and it just sits there. This is both in Firefox and Chrome browsers.

Second of all, and this hasn't been an issue because I have a hard time getting qualified for any surveys, but what if you try to do second survey? Like today I did a Greenfield, what if I try to do another one. Will it just not qualify me because there is a limit of 1 per day? Or will it let me do a survey but I won't get any reward?


----------



## Killer Fish

Tinkermom76 said:


> I'm new to this. i want to do the surveys in order to earn $ for Disney GC's right?
> 
> what are the qp?



Yes to part one. You can use for Disney Gift cards.

Quick points get you 1cent for every 100 quick points.


----------



## ckret01

Quick questions ...I finally made it to a little over $25, I picked the gift card I wanted and checked out.....but how do they know where to send it, because I checked my profile and it doesn't have my address etc in there? How does this work? Thanks so much


----------



## Killer Fish

tamcase said:


> Trying to understand the tokens.  I have the Elite status and realize that I get double tokens.  Do those credit right away or do you get those at the end of the quarter?  Do you have to ask for those too?  I didn't receive double tokens at the end of the quarter.  Some of this is so confusing.  Is there a good place to go to get answers without "pestering"?  THANKS!



I got them doubled automatically right at midnight on April 1st. It was not an even double amount but that is ok because it was very close.


----------



## Killer Fish

Hoosier37 said:


> Well, after signing up just a few days ago, I now have close to $10. But I have a couple of questions.
> 
> First of all, has anyone been able to get the MyThoughtCounts survey to load. I get a "Work in Progess" note on the screen, and it just sits there. This is both in Firefox and Chrome browsers.
> 
> Second of all, and this hasn't been an issue because I have a hard time getting qualified for any surveys, but what if you try to do second survey? Like today I did a Greenfield, what if I try to do another one. Will it just not qualify me because there is a limit of 1 per day? Or will it let me do a survey but I won't get any reward?



I am not having any issues with mythoughtcounts....

For the crediting pretty sure only SI daily can you get credit for more than one.


----------



## disneydreamin247

dizziedupbaby0127 said:


> I just joined Quick rewards, but I'm sure I'm doing the click email right? I am clicking the link or the picture and the website pops up, then it says to do a search, is there a specific one or just anything? when I tried just anything it opens the search results and I click on one of those but it just brings me to the businesses website? what am I doing wrong???? Thanks!



Yup, that's the way it goes!  You get your 1 cent for that. 



ckret01 said:


> Quick questions ...I finally made it to a little over $25, I picked the gift card I wanted and checked out.....but how do they know where to send it, because I checked my profile and it doesn't have my address etc in there? How does this work? Thanks so much



I haven't cashed out a GC in over 3 years, so maybe one of the other QR'ers can help but I think it asked me to confirm my info. If not, email support. They're super quick.


----------



## ckret01

disneydreamin247 said:


> I haven't cashed out a GC in over 3 years, so maybe one of the other QR'ers can help but I think it asked me to confirm my info. If not, email support. They're super quick.




Thank you so much, they actually sent me an email letting me know they needed my contact info filled out under my account


----------



## disneydreamin247

ckret01 said:


> Thank you so much, they actually sent me an email letting me know they needed my contact info filled out under my account



Their support is super awesome. I've never ever had a bad experience with them.


----------



## tamcase

Killer Fish said:


> I got them doubled automatically right at midnight on April 1st. It was not an even double amount but that is ok because it was very close.



Is there a place in the account history that you can locate this?  Have you been a member longer than 3 months.  I just started in February and maybe have to be participating for a full 1/4 to get it?  I am not sure and not sure where to find it.  Thanks again!


----------



## ckret01

disneydreamin247 said:


> Their support is super awesome. I've never ever had a bad experience with them.



You're not kidding....literally I typed my post and then checked my email and they sent me a message. They are really on top of things


----------



## Killer Fish

tamcase said:


> Is there a place in the account history that you can locate this?  Have you been a member longer than 3 months.  I just started in February and maybe have to be participating for a full 1/4 to get it?  I am not sure and not sure where to find it.  Thanks again!



I just started in Feb as well. 

I did not see anything in account history however I knew where my total was. Still can't figure out why it did not just double although it was close so I was more that happy. 

I am more curious if after this quarter the amount I currently have will double or if the amount I earned in the quarter will double and be added to my current total.

Also I just did a one minute daily usa survey. Shortest survey I have ever done.


----------



## disneydreamin247

Killer Fish said:


> I just started in Feb as well.
> 
> I did not see anything in account history however I knew where my total was. Still can't figure out why it did not just double although it was close so I was more that happy.
> 
> I am more curious if after this quarter the amount I currently have will double or if the amount I earned in the quarter will double and be added to my current total.
> 
> Also I just did a one minute daily usa survey. Shortest survey I have ever done.



I love the 1 minute surveys! I had one that didn't even ask me questions once. I also got it 3 times.  lol

The tokens doubled are the tokens you earn that month. They get doubled monthly, not quarterly, as long as you made $25 for the month.


----------



## Hoosier37

Wow - I just signed up last Saturday and as of right now I have $14.81, and I'm still waiting to get $1.45 credited for surveys I did this evening. This is an easy way to help pay for another WDW trip in a few years! I'll be able to get my first Disney Gift Card in a few days at this rate!

I couldn't get any Samplicio surveys today, which is too bad because they pay so well. But I was qualified and took 9 surveys today. I'm happy with that.


----------



## disneydreamin247

Hoosier37 said:


> Wow - I just signed up last Saturday and as of right now I have $14.81, and I'm still waiting to get $1.45 credited for surveys I did this evening. This is an easy way to help pay for another WDW trip in a few years! I'll be able to get my first Disney Gift Card in a few days at this rate!
> 
> I couldn't get any Samplicio surveys today, which is too bad because they pay so well. But I was qualified and took 9 surveys today. I'm happy with that.



Since January 4th I think I have gotten maybe 5 Samplicio tops. I can't ever seem to get them. 

Glad you're doing so well! I use QR as our spending money for the trip. That's a few hundred less I need to save up.


----------



## Cant wait for Disney

hi gang! 
i havent been able to contribute these past couple days, but it looks like there are some new additions! hooray for gift cards all over the place! 
Anyone good for COW today? I cant seem to qualify for as much this week-all the SI's are being weird for me so i'm slowly chugging along. 
But in exciting news-between my $250 so far in QR and a credit card reward program we were using, we have paid off for 8 days of dining plan! I just need to hit $50 and our whole trip of dining is paid!!  We are psyched about that!


----------



## amy-momofthree

Cant wait for Disney said:


> hi gang!
> i havent been able to contribute these past couple days, but it looks like there are some new additions! hooray for gift cards all over the place!
> Anyone good for COW today? I cant seem to qualify for as much this week-all the SI's are being weird for me so i'm slowly chugging along.
> But in exciting news-between my $250 so far in QR and a credit card reward program we were using, we have paid off for 8 days of dining plan! I just need to hit $50 and our whole trip of dining is paid!!  We are psyched about that!





That is awesome!!! Congrats!!

I haven't been able to qualify for anything! But I am glad to know that it's not only me.     I am only at $17 so now COW for me 

I did email QR because I have done 4 in the last few days that have not credited.  I also placed an order through their shopping link and have not received credit either.  

GRRRR!  I am getting frustrated!

I did however join Swagbucks!    still learning that one but I am working on some Christmas money.  


Hope everyone else is doing well!!!


----------



## Killer Fish

Cashed out $40 today.

Hooray for COW.

Side note had one that did not credit from yesterday....but I know I forgot to clear cookies....oh well.


----------



## amy-momofthree

Killer Fish said:


> Cashed out $40 today.
> 
> Hooray for COW.
> 
> Side note had one that did not credit from yesterday....but I know I forgot to clear cookies....oh well.




Wow! That is awesome! Congrats!


----------



## crazelion

amy-momofthree said:


> That is awesome!!! Congrats!!
> 
> I haven't been able to qualify for anything! But I am glad to know that it's not only me.     I am only at $17 so now COW for me
> 
> I did email QR because I have done 4 in the last few days that have not credited.  I also placed an order through their shopping link and have not received credit either.
> 
> GRRRR!  I am getting frustrated!
> 
> I did however join Swagbucks!    still learning that one but I am working on some Christmas money.
> 
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing well!!!



I love swagbucks. I have 400 in swagbucks in amazon gift cards.  I have pay for my kids Christmas present with.  Don't forget swagtv quick way get swag points.  You can get 75 points everyday just from swagtv alone.  I am cash out once or twice week in swagbucks let know.


----------



## amy-momofthree

crazelion said:


> I love swagbucks. I have 400 in swagbucks in amazon gift cards.  I have pay for my kids Christmas present with.  Don't forget swagtv quick way get swag points.  You can get 75 points everyday just from swagtv alone.  I am cash out once or twice week in swagbucks let know.



That's awesome!! Thanks for the tips! 

Have you done any surveys on swagbucks?  I tried to do one and it looked just like the SI survey on QR.  Not the actual survey, but same format.  Can you do surveys on both sites??


----------



## amy-momofthree

Sigh!!! Yet another "your 2 cent" survey that has not credited this week!!

On a positive note, I got a OO, the $2 survey, a My View,  and 4 SI's today!!!

Not enough for COW but maybe tomorrow.


----------



## crazelion

amy-momofthree said:


> That's awesome!! Thanks for the tips!
> 
> Have you done any surveys on swagbucks?  I tried to do one and it looked just like the SI survey on QR.  Not the actual survey, but same format.  Can you do surveys on both sites??



I do my surveys on quickrewards.net because I like there customer service better.

I have not done any offers on swagbucks in a long time.  Because do offers on simplegpt when I have time make emails. 

The two sites make most on is quickrewards.net and swagbucks. Another simple really easy is irazoo but they is slow pay.  But I have been get my 5 dollar amazon when they post  them.


----------



## tamcase

Does anyone know if the disney gift cards ever expire?  We are going in December with our 21, 20 and 19 yo kids.  I am thinking about starting to save for me and hubby for a trip to stay at the Animal Kingdom Lodge.  We have never stayed on sight and that would be a dream vacation for us after the "kids" are all gone.


----------



## Killer Fish

amy-momofthree said:


> Sigh!!! Yet another "your 2 cent" survey that has not credited this week!!
> 
> On a positive note, I got a OO, the $2 survey, a My View,  and 4 SI's today!!!
> 
> Not enough for COW but maybe tomorrow.



Did they credit yet?

I just had 2 credit today that I did the last 2 days.


----------



## disneydreamin247

I've gotten 2 so far today!  And then I realized I wasn't signed in to QR  I'm hoping for the best, as I've done surveys before without being signed in and still gotten credit so hopefully that will happen again. If not that's $1.90 down the drain. 



tamcase said:


> Does anyone know if the disney gift cards ever expire?  We are going in December with our 21, 20 and 19 yo kids.  I am thinking about starting to save for me and hubby for a trip to stay at the Animal Kingdom Lodge.  We have never stayed on sight and that would be a dream vacation for us after the "kids" are all gone.



This is from the Disney Store site


> *Does my Disney Gift Card expire?*
> No, the Disney Gift Card you purchased or received is valid for purchases until all remaining funds have been depleted from the card.


----------



## amy-momofthree

Killer Fish said:


> Did they credit yet?
> 
> I just had 2 credit today that I did the last 2 days.



Only one credited 

But at least it's  something!


----------



## ratlenhum

I just started Quick Rewards at the beginning of March. I have already earned $100 in Disney gift cards and have $7.84 towards my next one. 

My goal is to have $500 in these gift cards before our trip at the end of August!


----------



## Killer Fish

ratlenhum said:


> I just started Quick Rewards at the beginning of March. I have already earned $100 in Disney gift cards and have $7.84 towards my next one.
> 
> My goal is to have $500 in these gift cards before our trip at the end of August!



Nice!

Good to have a goal....

Mine is to buy my ticket to Bali for next March.


----------



## ratlenhum

Having the goal really helps. Doing the surveys can get very tedious!


----------



## Hoosier37

I have been on QR for six days as of today, and tonight I checked and I have just over $25! My goal is $25 per week, so I made it the first week .

So now I'm trying to decide - go ahead and cash out for a Disney GC, or just let it sit there until the end of the months. Hmmmm.


----------



## disneydreamin247

I'm officially less than $175 away from my $500 goal!  Lilyana let me do 4 surveys today!


----------



## Killer Fish

disneydreamin247 said:


> I'm officially less than $175 away from my $500 goal!  Lilyana let me do 4 surveys today!


----------



## Cant wait for Disney

DD, that baby is definitley on team QR! she knows her mom needs to get some surveys done for a great disney vacay! 
Things have been going good these past couple days..cashed out $50 out of $60 on wed and i'm back up to $17..I'm almost 2 months out from my trip..gotta work hard these last weeks!


----------



## DizFan101

i just signed up with Quickrewards.com...however i did not recieve my confirmation email.


----------



## disneydreamin247

Cant wait for Disney said:


> DD, that baby is definitley on team QR! she knows her mom needs to get some surveys done for a great disney vacay!
> Things have been going good these past couple days..cashed out $50 out of $60 on wed and i'm back up to $17..I'm almost 2 months out from my trip..gotta work hard these last weeks!



How exciting! DD is definitely a QR baby lol. I couldn't qualify for anything this morning so hopefully tonight will go better.


----------



## Hoosier37

DizFan101 said:


> i just signed up with Quickrewards.com...however i did not recieve my confirmation email.



I had to resend mine - the link is on the site. And even then, it took several hours to show up.


----------



## CaliGrrl

You guys convinced me to sign up for QR.  I signed up about 10 days ago and only have $6.25  The first 7 days or so I didn't qualify for any of the surveys!  Finally able to do some the last couple of days but they don't seem to be crediting!  

When clicking through to a survey from an email is there anything else I need to do?  Log in somewhere?  I have been clearing my cache as suggested.

thanks!


----------



## ratlenhum

CaliGrrl said:


> You guys convinced me to sign up for QR.  I signed up about 10 days ago and only have $6.25  The first 7 days or so I didn't qualify for any of the surveys!  Finally able to do some the last couple of days but they don't seem to be crediting!
> 
> When clicking through to a survey from an email is there anything else I need to do?  Log in somewhere?  I have been clearing my cache as suggested.
> 
> thanks!



I don't know about anyone else but this has been an off week for me. I usually average $25 every 6-8 days and this week I'm way off pace. Not qualifying for a lot of surveys and I still have 4 from Thursday that have not credited. I'm forging forward though.  I'm halfway to my next $25 card, even if I am behind schedule!


----------



## disneydreamin247

CaliGrrl said:


> You guys convinced me to sign up for QR.  I signed up about 10 days ago and only have $6.25  The first 7 days or so I didn't qualify for any of the surveys!  Finally able to do some the last couple of days but they don't seem to be crediting!
> 
> When clicking through to a survey from an email is there anything else I need to do?  Log in somewhere?  I have been clearing my cache as suggested.
> 
> thanks!



You're supposed to be signed into QR when you take the surveys, although I've done a few through email while not signed in and still got credit for them. Which browser are you using?


----------



## cab0ad

Gosh, everyone is doing great!!  I officially just sent off for my $300th gift card.  Not too bad!  I started in January and this last month I only did 1 survey a day, the Greenfield.  I'm going to take it easy from now til   Christmas and use the last $300 I can earn towards Christmas presents.  I'll take the $300 I've earned already on my vacation in May!

I have to admit that after being "gungho" every day for a few months that it is nice to have myself on a goal of a dollar a day!  I still feel like I've earned quite a chunk of change for vacation.


----------



## disneydreamin247

I just went to do a Y2C and got this message 

Warning: Something's Not Right Here!
partners.pantheranetwork.com contains malware. Your computer might catch a virus if you visit this site.

Google has found malicious software may be installed onto your computer if you proceed. If you've visited this site in the past or you trust this site, it's possible that it has just recently been compromised by a hacker. You should not proceed, and perhaps try again tomorrow or go somewhere else.
We have already notified partners.pantheranetwork.com that we found malware on the site. For more about the problems found on partners.pantheranetwork.com, visit the Google Safe Browsing diagnostic page.


----------



## CaliGrrl

disneydreamin247 said:


> You're supposed to be signed into QR when you take the surveys, although I've done a few through email while not signed in and still got credit for them. Which browser are you using?




I'm using Safari.  I assumed when you clicked through via email, that is all you needed to do.  Are you saying to open a window and login first, then click through the email?

thanks!


----------



## disneydreamin247

I would first suggest using either Firefox or Chrome. I use Chrome for most surveys and only use Firefox for the Opinion Outpost ones. I assume you're using a Mac since you are using Safari. I'm a Mac user and find my system works best for me.  I open my email in one tab and QR in another. I sign into QR before I click through to the survey. There are times I have forgotten though, and still received credit.


----------



## Killer Fish

disneydreamin247 said:


> I just went to do a Y2C and got this message
> 
> Warning: Something's Not Right Here!
> partners.pantheranetwork.com contains malware. Your computer might catch a virus if you visit this site.
> 
> Google has found malicious software may be installed onto your computer if you proceed. If you've visited this site in the past or you trust this site, it's possible that it has just recently been compromised by a hacker. You should not proceed, and perhaps try again tomorrow or go somewhere else.
> We have already notified partners.pantheranetwork.com that we found malware on the site. For more about the problems found on partners.pantheranetwork.com, visit the Google Safe Browsing diagnostic page.



I hope I never see that....


----------



## Hoosier37

Killer Fish said:


> I hope I never see that....



I'm also seeing that on several of the surveys, it started happening yesterday.

Editing to add: I emailed QR support and notified them of the issue, and the five surveys it was happening to. They emailed me back that the problem was repaired, and I am not getting the malware warning.


----------



## cari12

Anyone having trouble with SI surveys crediting? The last couple I did right at the end when the rate the survey (with the stars) is coming up, I see a tiny warning at the top of the page that does not show itself long enough for me to read it. Then the survey doesn't credit. Not sure if the last cookie is being blocked for some reason so QR doesn't see the finish cookie. Was working fine before, this is just in the past week. I am using IE as my browser as I can't seem to get Chrome to install on my computer. Any suggestions?


----------



## Hoosier37

cari12 said:


> Anyone having trouble with SI surveys crediting? The last couple I did right at the end when the rate the survey (with the stars) is coming up, I see a tiny warning at the top of the page that does not show itself long enough for me to read it. Then the survey doesn't credit. Not sure if the last cookie is being blocked for some reason so QR doesn't see the finish cookie. Was working fine before, this is just in the past week. I am using IE as my browser as I can't seem to get Chrome to install on my computer. Any suggestions?



My SI surveys are crediting with no problem, but I am using Chrome. I'm not sure why you can't install Chrome, but maybe try Firefox? I've always liked Firefox and have used it on some surveys, but Chrome is just so much faster I find myself using it the most.


----------



## tamcase

Hoosier37 said:


> My SI surveys are crediting with no problem, but I am using Chrome. I'm not sure why you can't install Chrome, but maybe try Firefox? I've always liked Firefox and have used it on some surveys, but Chrome is just so much faster I find myself using it the most.



I use firefox and all of a sudden I am finding that they are not crediting for me.  I have done a ton of surveys and just looked at my account history and haven't had anything for ssi credit since the 4/2.

UGH!  I have not kept track at all and am not sure what I should do about this.


----------



## disneydreamin247

Fabulous. I take one on movies and they show me a trailer for a horror movie. I am the biggest chicken ever. I couldn't even look at the screen and I'm STILL afraid!


----------



## KPOP

could somoeone point a newbie in the right direction?  
This thread is now over 2.5 years old, and 99 pages long 
I don't know where to start!!!


thanks


----------



## Killer Fish

COW!!!!

Did $40.

Anyone else able to cash out?

Also for the post above the majority on here are talking about quick rewards and doing the daily surveys. Make sure to clear cookies after each one and good luck!


----------



## amy-momofthree

disneydreamin247 said:


> Fabulous. I take one on movies and they show me a trailer for a horror movie. I am the biggest chicken ever. I couldn't even look at the screen and I'm STILL afraid!



lol! I am the same way!


----------



## amy-momofthree

Killer Fish said:


> COW!!!!
> 
> Did $40.
> 
> Anyone else able to cash out?
> 
> Also for the post above the majority on here are talking about quick rewards and doing the daily surveys. Make sure to clear cookies after each one and good luck!



I cashed out my $25 yesterday  I couldn't wait.   I am already up to $14.65!!   
How is everyone else doing??


----------



## LisaNJ25

Does anyone else use a spreadsheet to keep track of which surveys you do each day?


----------



## Killer Fish

LisaNJ25 said:


> Does anyone else use a spreadsheet to keep track of which surveys you do each day?



Nope I just write them down on a sticky note and then compare later and cross my fingers that they credit.


----------



## disneydreamin247

amy-momofthree said:


> I cashed out my $25 yesterday  I couldn't wait.   I am already up to $14.65!!
> How is everyone else doing??



I hate when I'm up all alone at night with DD and they play horror movie commercials....and then I have to run up the stairs with her to go to bed. There's a mirror at the bottom of my stairs that freaks me out beyond belief and I hate having it behind me when I go up the steps in the dark! 



LisaNJ25 said:


> Does anyone else use a spreadsheet to keep track of which surveys you do each day?



I just put the emails into a separate folder in my email until the survey credits, then delete it once it does.


----------



## Cant wait for Disney

ahh DD i dont scare easily but a big mirror would freak me out too if I saw a horror movie commercial! 

i can COW today! hooray! nice work amy and killerfish 
I am in the 260,000 in my tokens and it is torture watching them rise a little at a time..knowing i'm so close to $10! I just want to cash them over and see an instant 10 in my account!


----------



## disneydreamin247

I have just over 315K tokens. I hate waiting to see them double! Also, did you notice the OTX surveys are no longer paying out tokens? They were 300 tokens each, so if I did 20 of them a month that's 6000 less tokens which ends up being 12,000 less after doubling!


----------



## crazelion

KPOP said:


> could somoeone point a newbie in the right direction?
> This thread is now over 2.5 years old, and 99 pages long
> I don't know where to start!!!
> 
> 
> thanks



Okay what kinds sites do want to do. Surveys, paid to click, search sites.

First one for a newbie to join is swagbucks because it really easily.  I don't do the surveys or offers on the site. I do the triva, just click on the trusted survey thing get the swag buck, NOSA is just bunch skips until get to the end get the swagbuck, play games for swagbucks, my biggest that make most swagbucks on is swagtv just watch videos.  I cash out once week for amazon get gift cards.

irazoo -is simialar as swagbucks but slower

zoombucks is like swagbucks but slower

quickrewards.net -I do daily triva, daily clicks and surverys only.  I make bunch of money on it sometimes I cash for 75.00 dollars gift cards a month.  You can do paypal but I like gift cards for entertainment budget ie movie gift cards, resturant giftcards

I do more.  I would read through this thread it has a lot good info in it. Also on another board that has dedicated rewards board that is easiler to follow. As soon get my lovely wireless network set up I will be able to do more.


----------



## disneydreamin247

I finally qualify for a $1.10 Samplicio last night and it didn't credit.


----------



## ratlenhum

disneydreamin247 said:


> I finally qualify for a $1.10 Samplicio last night and it didn't credit.



You have to read the bottom of the emails. Some credit in a few hours, some take a full day but teh Samplicio ones take 3-7 days


----------



## ILoveSmores

Last wee that happened to me. At the end of the survey it said it would credit in 24 hours when it didn't, I emailed support. They said they only credit on Mondays - the following Monday my credit appeared.


----------



## DizFan101

okay.... what are tokens used for?
i asked what the blue number is but i just found it out. 
but now what do i use tokens for?


----------



## ratlenhum

DizFan101 said:


> okay.... what are tokens used for?
> i asked what the blue number is but i just found it out.
> but now what do i use tokens for?




there are a few prizes you can cash them in for. If you reach Elite status, you can cash them in for Amazon GC or for Quick Rewards cash


----------



## Virtucomp

ratlenhum said:


> there are a few prizes you can cash them in for. If you reach Elite status, you can cash them in for Amazon GC or for Quick Rewards cash



On the Elite Status..  I checked my Account and it shows two sets of bar graphs.  One is all green and says 101.5 of 100 and says 0.00 to go.
The other says 35/75 survey 0/5 shopping.  

Do I need both bars full to be elite or do I get doubling on the green one and elite for the bottom one?


----------



## ratlenhum

Virtucomp said:


> On the Elite Status..  I checked my Account and it shows two sets of bar graphs.  One is all green and says 101.5 of 100 and says 0.00 to go.
> The other says 35/75 survey 0/5 shopping.
> 
> Do I need both bars full to be elite or do I get doubling on the green one and elite for the bottom one?



Having the green on past 100 gets you token doubling.

You need to either do 75 surveys or shop through their links 5 times and get either the blue or purple line to 100% to be Elite.  The quarter just started so you have until the end of June to do it.


----------



## amy-momofthree

venting here.....

what is the deal with the QR website going out all the time?  I tried to log in several times today only to get "ERROR, webpage not found".  So I finally get in, take a 30 minute INDEPTH, yogurt suvery and when I click to "submit" it says "ERROR, webpage not found".  There's 30 minutes gone done the tubes. VERY FRUSTRATING!

okay vent over 

Hope everyone is doing well!!!


----------



## ratlenhum

amy-momofthree said:


> venting here.....
> 
> what is the deal with the QR website going out all the time?  I tried to log in several times today only to get "ERROR, webpage not found".  So I finally get in, take a 30 minute INDEPTH, yogurt suvery and when I click to "submit" it says "ERROR, webpage not found".  There's 30 minutes gone done the tubes. VERY FRUSTRATING!
> 
> okay vent over
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well!!!




That has happened to me and when I wrote to QR they said usually they still credit and if it didn't credit in 3 days to write them again and they'd give me credit. Sure enough, the next day, it had credited on it's own.


----------



## amy-momofthree

ratlenhum said:


> That has happened to me and when I wrote to QR they said usually they still credit and if it didn't credit in 3 days to write them again and they'd give me credit. Sure enough, the next day, it had credited on it's own.



Oh wow, maybe there's hope!  Thanks!! It was a United so .90.


----------



## amy-momofthree

It just credited!


----------



## Virtucomp

ratlenhum said:


> Having the green on past 100 gets you token doubling.
> 
> You need to either do 75 surveys or shop through their links 5 times and get either the blue or purple line to 100% to be Elite.  The quarter just started so you have until the end of June to do it.



That's great news.  It has only been a half a month into the Qtr and I'm half way to Elite.  Now if these surveys would just let me finish I'd be all set.

Does anyone know how long it takes to receive Disney Gift Cards from QuickRewards after cashing out?


----------



## amy-momofthree

Virtucomp said:


> That's great news.  It has only been a half a month into the Qtr and I'm half way to Elite.  Now if these surveys would just let me finish I'd be all set.
> 
> Does anyone know how long it takes to receive Disney Gift Cards from QuickRewards after cashing out?



After you cash out for a gift card, go to Account History, and check to see if the gift card went from "cashout processing" to "cashout accepted".  This usually takes 1-3 days. When I see that it is "cashout accepted" it usually takes 3-4 days in the mail.  The envelope is marked quickrewards but otherwise, just a plain white envelope. It also comes from NY.


----------



## disneydreamin247

I got one on my favorite steakhouse!  It made me hungry.


----------



## suerob

I have been having trouble receiving credits and I delete my cookies regularly.  Should I clear them in between surveys or just once a day?  Is there anything else I should be doing to help in receiving credits?


----------



## ratlenhum

suerob said:


> I have been having trouble receiving credits and I delete my cookies regularly.  Should I clear them in between surveys or just once a day?  Is there anything else I should be doing to help in receiving credits?



Make sure you go slow, even on the obvious questions. Mix up your answers. Even if you "Completely agree" with everything throw in a "somewhat agree" for example. If you go through a survey too fast, or they think you are a straightliner, even if you finish and it says you will get credit, they will throw out your survey and not credit you. I always answer then wait a few extra seconds before clicking next.  I think they have an estimate of how long it should take the average person to read the page and answer and if you go too fast on too many pages you're out of luck


----------



## amy-momofthree

suerob said:


> I have been having trouble receiving credits and I delete my cookies regularly.  Should I clear them in between surveys or just once a day?  Is there anything else I should be doing to help in receiving credits?



Yes! Clear them before each new survey.


----------



## hippsmom

I am having trouble with SI surveys crediting.  I did all 5 on Saturday and got one on Sunday and NONE of them have credited.  Support always denies that there is ever a problem with surveys crediting but then I know you guys have problems some times.

Today I qualified for a Greenfield and that was it!  Disappointing.


----------



## scdak

Is anyone having trouble accessing Samplico surveys? For days now all I get is "Internet Explorer cannot display the web page", none of the other surveys give me this problem.


----------



## amy-momofthree

Hippsmom,

Are you clearing cookies before each one?  Or are you doing them back to back?  I had that problem when I first started. I did 5 in a row and onky got credit for the first one.  Now, I finish one, clear cookies , then start qualifying for a new one.  I have also found that if I try too many in a row before qualifying, I have to clear cookies.  In general, I clear cookies before starting a new survey.

Good luck!!


----------



## ratlenhum

scdak said:


> Is anyone having trouble accessing Samplico surveys? For days now all I get is "Internet Explorer cannot display the web page", none of the other surveys give me this problem.



I sometimes have trouble when they are in the Mailing emails with multiple links.  I just try again later and can get through but I RARELY qualify for those. I've been doing this only about 2 months and have only qualify for 5 Samplico surveys. I get a Greenfield and a Give Us Your 2 Cents almost every day though.


----------



## disneydreamin247

I just noticed that I'm up to 351.20


----------



## tamcase

hippsmom said:


> I am having trouble with SI surveys crediting.  I did all 5 on Saturday and got one on Sunday and NONE of them have credited.  Support always denies that there is ever a problem with surveys crediting but then I know you guys have problems some times.
> 
> Today I qualified for a Greenfield and that was it!  Disappointing.




I have had a terrible time lately with SI surveys crediting.  

I have been thinking about keeping a notepad.  Is there a way to determine what the survey number is while you are taking them?  I know that when they credit in your account, there is always a number associated with it.

TIA!!!


----------



## ratlenhum

Same here with the SI surveys, the ones that come in the email that says you can do 5 a day.  The others I get credit for.

I did 2 on Thurday and 5 on Friday and have not gotten credit. I just did 2 today to see if they go through.  if not I won't bother with those for a while


----------



## cari12

ratlenhum said:


> Same here with the SI surveys, the ones that come in the email that says you can do 5 a day.  The others I get credit for.
> 
> I did 2 on Thurday and 5 on Friday and have not gotten credit. I just did 2 today to see if they go through.  if not I won't bother with those for a while



I have also been having trouble with the SI surveys lately. They have been hit and miss with crediting and the last couple of days, it appears it does not recognize me each time I try to qualify so it asks a big list of questions, then a shorter list to narrow down to a survey, then the survey. It has given me the exact same survey 4 times in the last 2 days. I have only been credited once though. Really weird!


----------



## scdak

ratlenhum said:


> I sometimes have trouble when they are in the Mailing emails with multiple links.  I just try again later and can get through but I RARELY qualify for those. I've been doing this only about 2 months and have only qualify for 5 Samplico surveys. I get a Greenfield and a Give Us Your 2 Cents almost every day though.



Thanks, when I could access them I hardly ever got to do one, not worth the time and effort to even bother, but I am glad to see I am not the only one that doesn't qualify often. I get an occasional Greenfield and 2 cents , right now I am not getting much of anything, but it sounds like that happened last month too based on some posts I read in march. I just started QR last month, all because of the Disboards, consider me another QR supporter


----------



## Killer Fish

I have done a bunch today that normally credit right away that have not....hopefully when I wake up in the morning it will all be there.


----------



## Hoosier37

I have four SI surveys from yesterday that have not credited.


----------



## tamcase

I hate to bother them again with all the SI not crediting.

They just had to ask for a manual credit for a large order from Kohl's.  I had problems shopping at Kohls.com with My Points too.  Sure does get frustrating.  

Does anyone know if there is a way to figure out what the survey code is?  I want to start writing these down when I complete them to make sure that they credit.  

I am sure that I a missing at least 5-10 that haven't credited in the past few weeks.  I clear my cookies and need to start keeping track.

Again, thanks to everyone!


----------



## Hoosier37

Just checked my mail today, and had a $50 Disney Gift Card from quickrewards.net! I was expecting two $25 cards, I didn't know they would combine them. I may try cashing out less often then, maybe $100 at a time instead of $25.

Still a long way to go until we can take another trip, but that's $50 closer .


----------



## Virtucomp

I got my first gift cards in the mail yesterday from QR.  They came right on schedule as people had posted here. 

I noticed My2Cents is now properly qualifying at the beginning of the survey instead of waiting until your done to check to see if you qualify.  They must have gotten so many complaints.

I still don't Qual for all of them but at least they don't have all my time and answers before booting me.


----------



## Hoosier37

Virtucomp said:


> I noticed My2Cents is now properly qualifying at the beginning of the survey instead of waiting until your done to check to see if you qualify.  They must have gotten so many complaints.


 
I also noticed this - I know I sent an email complaining about two separate times spending close to 45 minutes on a survey for 2Cents and then getting dq'd. I was manually credited for both. 

Now I am having problems with the SI surveys. They had always worked for me before, and I have four from yesterday and so far not one of them has credited.


----------



## Killer Fish

Add me to the list of SI problems....No credit from SI2 or SI3 yesterday.

Also anyone get a strange blue screen that says your answers are recorded and you will get credit in 4-6 weeks....then it stays frozen on the screen. Happened to me on a Samplico and then yesterday on a Daily USA....The Daily USA was like 2 minutes so I don't really care but the Samplico was a legit survey I did on Sunday and have no sign of it.


----------



## cari12

I contacted them about the SI problem and they did not say there was any problem. They did give me a couple of tips to pass on:

1) Do not hit on the "want to take more surveys" button. Click on our link from start again. This is for both when you don't qualify or if you have completed the survey and are going to try for another.

2)The SI errors seem to be happening to those that are using the same browser for all SI surveys and not rotating.

Hope these can help some of you.


----------



## Killer Fish

I have actually been able to qualify for Samplico the last few days after going about a month without getting one....pretty happy about that.


----------



## Hoosier37

cari12 said:


> I contacted them about the SI problem and they did not say there was any problem. They did give me a couple of tips to pass on:
> 
> 1) Do not hit on the "want to take more surveys" button. Click on our link from start again. This is for both when you don't qualify or if you have completed the survey and are going to try for another.
> 
> 2)The SI errors seem to be happening to those that are using the same browser for all SI surveys and not rotating.
> 
> Hope these can help some of you.



Good to know! I'll try those tonight (I usually get SI surveys in the evening) and see if I get anything to credit.


----------



## Killer Fish

COW!!!!

Another $40 for the week!


----------



## disneydreamin247

Killer Fish said:


> COW!!!!
> 
> Another $40 for the week!



 I'm hoping to make $375 by the end of the month.


----------



## amy-momofthree

Yeah!

COW! Actually I cashed out last night . I can't stand it when I get to $25, I try to let it build up, but can never do it.
How us everyone else doing??


----------



## mchllevns

I've been keeping track of which surveys I do and they seem to be crediting correctly.  However, does anyone else get repeat surveys?  I didn't know if it was because I use 3 different computers to complete surveys, but they should be able to track by my user name....it just seems strange they would have me complete the same survey multiple times.


----------



## Hoosier37

I get what I think are repeat surveys, but there will be slight differences that I notice.

Friday will make 3 weeks that I've been on QR. I have cashed out $50, have close to $18 in my account right now, and I made Elite status earlier this week. I'm hoping to have another $25 by Friday.


----------



## Killer Fish

mchllevns said:


> I've been keeping track of which surveys I do and they seem to be crediting correctly.  However, does anyone else get repeat surveys?  I didn't know if it was because I use 3 different computers to complete surveys, but they should be able to track by my user name....it just seems strange they would have me complete the same survey multiple times.



I get repeat ones all of the time. Fine with me.


----------



## Hoosier37

Killer Fish said:


> I get repeat ones all of the time. Fine with me.



 I just do them again, and more often than not they do credit. Sometimes I think they have small changes. 

My SI surveys are crediting within an hour or two today. I guess either the problem was fixed, or it is because I ran ccleaner on my laptop this morning. Either way, I'm glad I'm getting credit, because I did not get credit for them the last two days.


----------



## tamcase

I always just try for the surveys that are emailed to me.  They don't have any numbers associated with them that I can see.  

My question is, are they the same as what is on the website?  I guess I should just do them from the website since they have numbers and I can track whether or not I get the credit by the number.

Thanks!


----------



## hippsmom

amy-momofthree said:


> Hippsmom,
> 
> Are you clearing cookies before each one?  Or are you doing them back to back?  I had that problem when I first started. I did 5 in a row and onky got credit for the first one.  Now, I finish one, clear cookies , then start qualifying for a new one.  I have also found that if I try too many in a row before qualifying, I have to clear cookies.  In general, I clear cookies before starting a new survey.
> 
> Good luck!!



I do clear cookies but I have never tried clearing them after attempting to qualify.  I will try that.  I was disappointed that NONE of them credited.  Not the first one or the one that I only did one that day.  I could see the last 4 out of the 5 .   Thanks for the tips!


----------



## hippsmom

cari12 said:


> I contacted them about the SI problem and they did not say there was any problem. They did give me a couple of tips to pass on:
> 
> 1) Do not hit on the "want to take more surveys" button. Click on our link from start again. This is for both when you don't qualify or if you have completed the survey and are going to try for another.
> 
> 2)The SI errors seem to be happening to those that are using the same browser for all SI surveys and not rotating.
> 
> Hope these can help some of you.



They told me there were no problems crediting either!  But isn't it interesting that they say that and then tell you that the error are happening to those using the same browser.  How would they know there are errors if there is not a problem with them crediting.  Hmmm...


----------



## jessrose18

question for the mypoints experts:

I reached my "my shopping tally" of 3 purchases for a $10 gift card..how do i redeem this?  i dont see any button anywhere, did I just get points for it?  can't seem to find any explaination anywhere....thanks!


----------



## Hoosier37

hippsmom said:


> They told me there were no problems crediting either!  But isn't it interesting that they say that and then tell you that the error are happening to those using the same browser.  How would they know there are errors if there is not a problem with them crediting.  Hmmm...



I just had $3 worth of SI surveys credit, and they had to be from two or three days ago. I had given up on them, that was a nice surprise. I cashed out $25 last Thursday, and right now my account is $24.98.


----------



## jessrose18

jessrose18 said:


> question for the mypoints experts:
> 
> I reached my "my shopping tally" of 3 purchases for a $10 gift card..how do i redeem this?  i dont see any button anywhere, did I just get points for it?  can't seem to find any explaination anywhere....thanks!



answering my own question...i got an email from mypoints just today saying they added enough points to my account for a 10 gc...!  cool.


----------



## Killer Fish

Hoosier37 said:


> I just had $3 worth of SI surveys credit, and they had to be from two or three days ago. I had given up on them, that was a nice surprise. I cashed out $25 last Thursday, and right now my account is $24.98.



Awesomesauce!


----------



## disneydreamin247

Hoosier37 said:


> I just had $3 worth of SI surveys credit, and they had to be from two or three days ago. I had given up on them, that was a nice surprise. I cashed out $25 last Thursday, and right now my account is $24.98.



Awesome!!! 


Killer Fish said:


> Awesomesauce!



And here I thought I was the last geek left in the world still using that word.


----------



## cari12

Is anyone still having problems with the SI surveys crediting? I had one 3 days ago credit, then one from 2 days ago not credit! I did one last night and one this morning, hopefully they will credit! It is so frustrating to spend the time and not get the credit.


----------



## cari12

cari12 said:


> Is anyone still having problems with the SI surveys crediting? I had one 3 days ago credit, then one from 2 days ago not credit! I did one last night and one this morning, hopefully they will credit! It is so frustrating to spend the time and not get the credit.



I figured out the problem and thought I would share just in case others are having the same crediting problem. I have AVG 2011 antivirus on my computers and I need to turn off the firewall (Resident Shield) in order for the last cookie not to be blocked. I guess it sees it as a threat but then it prevents crediting. I just have to remember to turn it back on when I am not doing surveys. I have done a few this weekend after trying this and they have all credited!


----------



## Cant wait for Disney

hey everybody! 
i havent posted here in a bit but i'm still working hard at QR! as of now i have paid off our dining and am $8 away from two days of dining for my parents..only 52 days left til our trip and i am going to get every cent i can! i can't wait for the first of the month when my tokens double-i will finally have enough to cash out...seeing $10 pop up with no work will be like heaven!!


----------



## disneydreamin247

I'm getting SO frustrated with the United Daily surveys. The last 2 I did gave me an error at the end after completing the entire survey.I wish these companies would make sure there are no bugs in these surveys before rolling them out.


----------



## lilstint

jessrose18 said:


> question for the mypoints experts:
> 
> I reached my "my shopping tally" of 3 purchases for a $10 gift card..how do i redeem this?  i dont see any button anywhere, did I just get points for it?  can't seem to find any explaination anywhere....thanks!



Did you have to wait for your last purchase to come out of "Pending"?  Thats what my email said.


----------



## Killer Fish

Ok really annoyed today.

Did 2 SI Daily surveys went through the entire thing and on the classification questions at the end it tells me I did not qualify.....BS.....


----------



## Virtucomp

I'm finding many of the surveys have bugs lately.  I had one ask me which option best fit the product and there were no choices so I could not continue.

I had a survey today that had about 30 questions about the product that you had to rate from 1-7.  I rated them all as I felt they should and it would not let me continue saying I did not provide an answer for all of them.  I ended up debugging the screen by selecting the 4 option for all then scattering a few answer and it worked.  I guess they really did not want an honest opinion.

Some of the surveys are now asking for age, income, zip at the beginning and end. Could be a quality check or a poorly written survey.


----------



## sue_gowin

I am SOOOO frustrated. I keep reading how ppl are making a ton of money in a month. I've been working at this EVERY DAY for at least an hour day for 6 weeks now, and I only have $3.76. What am I doing wrong???


----------



## cari12

sue_gowin said:


> I am SOOOO frustrated. I keep reading how ppl are making a ton of money in a month. I've been working at this EVERY DAY for at least an hour day for 6 weeks now, and I only have $3.76. What am I doing wrong???



Nothing - except that you're from Canada. I am also from Canada and have been doing QR since Oct. and usually I make about $20 per month. Many of the surveys, videos and offers are for the US only. 
I do the daily clicks, trivia and then try for all the surveys that are not for US only. Qualifying for the surveys is another story but that depends on a lot more than just your geography.  I usually only qualify for 1-2 per day and some days I don't qualify for any. I also will go down the list of videos and occaisionally it will let me play one (usually says it is unavailable).
I have the best luck with the SI surveys and Daily United although the Give 2 Cents, Daily Exchange and Opinion Outpost can be good as well. I have qualified and taken Greenfield surveys a bunch of times but for the life of me I cannot get them to credit! So I rarely try GF anymore.
Are you qualifying and doing the surveys and they are not crediting or are you just not qualifying? There are a bunch of tips on here about clearing cookies etc. so that the surveys you do actually credit. It is the surveys that add up the fastest.


----------



## sue_gowin

cari12 said:


> Nothing - except that you're from Canada. I am also from Canada and have been doing QR since Oct. and usually I make about $20 per month. Many of the surveys, videos and offers are for the US only.
> I do the daily clicks, trivia and then try for all the surveys that are not for US only. Qualifying for the surveys is another story but that depends on a lot more than just your geography.  I usually only qualify for 1-2 per day and some days I don't qualify for any. I also will go down the list of videos and occaisionally it will let me play one (usually says it is unavailable).
> I have the best luck with the SI surveys and Daily United although the Give 2 Cents, Daily Exchange and Opinion Outpost can be good as well. I have qualified and taken Greenfield surveys a bunch of times but for the life of me I cannot get them to credit! So I rarely try GF anymore.
> Are you qualifying and doing the surveys and they are not crediting or are you just not qualifying? There are a bunch of tips on here about clearing cookies etc. so that the surveys you do actually credit. It is the surveys that add up the fastest.



I'm just not qualifying. It's really annoying. I guess there isn't really anything I can do about that. Whats the trivia?


----------



## Killer Fish

COW!

$32 this week.


----------



## cari12

sue_gowin said:


> I'm just not qualifying. It's really annoying. I guess there isn't really anything I can do about that. Whats the trivia?



Its called Daily Trivia. It's just one question per day and you get 50 QP (half a cent). Usually pretty easy or something you can google very fast.


----------



## scdak

Can anyone that uses QR tell me what surveys are the most successful to attempt ? I have days where I don't have enough time to go through every various survey and would like to concentrate on the best ones when time is short. I have found that I rarely have any luck with My View and any of the samplicos.


----------



## Killer Fish

scdak said:


> Can anyone that uses QR tell me what surveys are the most successful to attempt ? I have days where I don't have enough time to go through every various survey and would like to concentrate on the best ones when time is short. I have found that I rarely have any luck with My View and any of the samplicos.



Bottom 4 are good for me and all of the SI's


----------



## scdak

Killer Fish said:


> Bottom 4 are good for me and all of the SI's



Thanks, I will check those out on my busy days. Just started doing QR in march so I am still learning, any tips anyone has are greatly appreciated, I am in awe of some of the amounts I read that Diser's have earned!


----------



## Hoosier37

scdak said:


> Can anyone that uses QR tell me what surveys are the most successful to attempt ? I have days where I don't have enough time to go through every various survey and would like to concentrate on the best ones when time is short. I have found that I rarely have any luck with My View and any of the samplicos.



I can always get the Greenfield and Your2Cents, although I usually have to try a few times before qualifying. I can get several if not all of the SI surveys as long as I try throughout the day to qualify. I get the Opinion Outpost a few times per week, and I've been getting the odd Samplicio or two each week as well.

The key for me anyway is to try them all several times per day. Sometimes I won't get anything until afternoon. Sometimes I have to try to qualify a half dozen or more times before I get a survey.


----------



## ratlenhum

The SI ones are great for me, especially the one that says you can do up to 5 a day. After I finish one, I close the window then reclick on the link in the email and get the next one.

I get a Greenfield and a Your 2 Cents worth 90% of the time.

I'm 2 months into Quick Rewards now, have $200 in gift cards and am halfway to my next one


----------



## LisaNJ25

ratlenhum said:


> The SI ones are great for me, especially the one that says you can do up to 5 a day. After I finish one, I close the window then reclick on the link in the email and get the next one.
> 
> I get a Greenfield and a Your 2 Cents worth 90% of the time.
> 
> I'm 2 months into Quick Rewards now, have $200 in gift cards and am halfway to my next one



 which one of the SI's can you do 5 times a day?


----------



## ratlenhum

LisaNJ25 said:


> which one of the SI's can you do 5 times a day?



It comes as an email, and the subject is

$0.60 SI SURVEYS Daily Router Survey

If you scroll down it says you can do 5 of these a day.


----------



## Killer Fish

COW!!!!

Another $25...woo hoo!

Also I don't use the emails and go straight to the sight and for the SI 5 a day one I click right through them all aka don't clear cookies between the 5 and it has always credited no problem.


----------



## Hoosier37

Killer Fish said:


> COW!!!!
> 
> Another $25...woo hoo!
> 
> Also I don't use the emails and go straight to the sight and for the SI 5 a day one I click right through them all aka don't clear cookies between the 5 and it has always credited no problem.



I go to the link on the main page for each, but I only clear cookies once, in the morning. I run CCleaner each morning and other than that little blip a couple of weeks ago when NOBODY was getting credit for SI surveys, everything has credited.


----------



## Killer Fish

Hoosier37 said:


> I go to the link on the main page for each, but I only clear cookies once, in the morning. I run CCleaner each morning and other than that little blip a couple of weeks ago when NOBODY was getting credit for SI surveys, everything has credited.



interesting....I may try this for a few days....only because it is annoying to clear cookies after every survey all the time...


----------



## miztressuz

i've been lurking here for a few weeks and tried out the QR.net site. i am having constant issues with the surveys - which seems to be the only way to make real money on the site. 

again today i tried a really long survey where it required you to watch an entire 45 minute pilot of a show and then answer survey questions on it (which took about 30 minutes itself) and towards the end of the survey it threw an error saying the survey was undergoing service and is temporarily closed - so i have no confirmation. when this stuff happens do you wait to see if it credits or do you contact QR right away? it's a lot of time and aggravation for $1.10. 

has anyone found any tasks to be worth the time? the few i tried took way too much time to just earn .50. is there anything that's short where i could get a few pennies a day? i don't have much time to devote to this.


----------



## disneydreamin247

Killer Fish said:


> COW!!!!
> 
> Another $25...woo hoo!
> 
> Also I don't use the emails and go straight to the sight and for the SI 5 a day one I click right through them all aka don't clear cookies between the 5 and it has always credited no problem.



 I've been on hiatus because DD was a fussy gussy for a while but she is much better now so I need to get back on it.


----------



## Hoosier37

miztressuz said:


> i've been lurking here for a few weeks and tried out the QR.net site. i am having constant issues with the surveys - which seems to be the only way to make real money on the site.
> 
> again today i tried a really long survey where it required you to watch an entire 45 minute pilot of a show and then answer survey questions on it (which took about 30 minutes itself) and towards the end of the survey it threw an error saying the survey was undergoing service and is temporarily closed - so i have no confirmation. when this stuff happens do you wait to see if it credits or do you contact QR right away? it's a lot of time and aggravation for $1.10.
> 
> has anyone found any tasks to be worth the time? the few i tried took way too much time to just earn .50. is there anything that's short where i could get a few pennies a day? i don't have much time to devote to this.



Contact QR - when something similar happened to me they had me wait a couple of days and then contact them again if I had not had the survey credit. At that time, they issued me a manual credit.

I earned $100 last month and so far I have $30 in my account for May (plus some that I took in April that didn't credit until this past Monday). I do try to do the surveys every few hours throughout the day.


----------



## cari12

miztressuz said:


> has anyone found any tasks to be worth the time? the few i tried took way too much time to just earn .50. is there anything that's short where i could get a few pennies a day? i don't have much time to devote to this.



Do you do the Daily Clicks and QR Daily Clicks? The Daily Trivia is easy and half a penny a day. Also, in your profile somewhere, sign up to get Daily Emails. These have offers and surveys in them and you get from 25 QP to 0.01 cent just for clicking on them and then closing them.
I tried the tasks once and I found them too time consuming for the money you earn. Surveys pay the best if you can qualify for them.


----------



## miztressuz

cari12 said:


> Do you do the Daily Clicks and QR Daily Clicks? The Daily Trivia is easy and half a penny a day. Also, in your profile somewhere, sign up to get Daily Emails. These have offers and surveys in them and you get from 25 QP to 0.01 cent just for clicking on them and then closing them.
> I tried the tasks once and I found them too time consuming for the money you earn. Surveys pay the best if you can qualify for them.



thanks for confirming my experience with the tasks... was hoping i was missing something  i do the daily clicks and the emails and the trivia and i try the videos (but they are just as much a crapshoot as the survey's for crediting) but i was looking for something to take the place of the surveys. i spend 2-3 hours going through all the survey offers and i qualify for about 1/3 - 1/2 but i only ever seem to get credit for half of that. so i've made $6 after about 30 hours of time spent over the last few weeks. (i don't have time to do 3-4 hours every day)

there doesn't seem to be a rhyme or reason to what survey's credit and what don't so there's no program that i can just avoid. i don't want to spend my life emailing QR support to get manual credits and then at some point they'll just boot me out 

if you see that a survey is going to take more than a set amount of time, do you guys just bug out? i qualified for one once that was estimated at 70 minutes and i've hardly ever done a survey for the estimate or less time. that one i think was a .75 one. the other high value one @ .90 was estimated for 20 mins and i took 45 mins (that one got an error at the end too so I had to submit for manual credit). and then the $1.10 one today was about 1.5 hours when i got the error. but then other survey's for .60 or .75 are about 20 minutes. the ratio to time vs compensation seems at odds. what's everyone's threshold?


----------



## Killer Fish

miztressuz said:


> thanks for confirming my experience with the tasks... was hoping i was missing something  i do the daily clicks and the emails and the trivia and i try the videos (but they are just as much a crapshoot as the survey's for crediting) but i was looking for something to take the place of the surveys. i spend 2-3 hours going through all the survey offers and i qualify for about 1/3 - 1/2 but i only ever seem to get credit for half of that. so i've made $6 after about 30 hours of time spent over the last few weeks. (i don't have time to do 3-4 hours every day)
> 
> there doesn't seem to be a rhyme or reason to what survey's credit and what don't so there's no program that i can just avoid. i don't want to spend my life emailing QR support to get manual credits and then at some point they'll just boot me out
> 
> if you see that a survey is going to take more than a set amount of time, do you guys just bug out? i qualified for one once that was estimated at 70 minutes and i've hardly ever done a survey for the estimate or less time. that one i think was a .75 one. the other high value one @ .90 was estimated for 20 mins and i took 45 mins (that one got an error at the end too so I had to submit for manual credit). and then the $1.10 one today was about 1.5 hours when i got the error. but then other survey's for .60 or .75 are about 20 minutes. the ratio to time vs compensation seems at odds. what's everyone's threshold?



30 Minutes is my limit....when it is higher on question 1 I will say I work in marketing or that I do not live in the United States to get booted out.


----------



## miztressuz

i wish they all had estimates at the beginning. i get sucked into "maybe this is the last question" and i haven't had the guts yet to just stop in the middle and count it as a loss since i get so few to credit. that 70 minute one i just closed after qualifying when it said 70 minutes  the one today had no estimate but did warn at some point into it that it was a 45 minute video with questions after. i was intrigued so i gave it a shot... but after the error at the end I probably won't do that again.


----------



## crazelion

miztressuz said:


> i wish they all had estimates at the beginning. i get sucked into "maybe this is the last question" and i haven't had the guts yet to just stop in the middle and count it as a loss since i get so few to credit. that 70 minute one i just closed after qualifying when it said 70 minutes  the one today had no estimate but did warn at some point into it that it was a 45 minute video with questions after. i was intrigued so i gave it a shot... but after the error at the end I probably won't do that again.



I don't have a the attention span do a 70 minute survey.  That is one I would not do.


----------



## amy-momofthree

COW! 

I actually could have cashed out yesterday but wanted to wait til today.  After cashing out I have $11 already and waiting on 7 to credit.  Yes, I hit the survey jackpot today 
I really need to focus! Our trip is fast approaching


----------



## amy-momofthree

Mistressuz,

Are you clearing cookies (deleting history) before each survey? I had a problem with surveys not crediting in the beginning.  I emailed QR for tech assistance and they told me to clear my cookies often so now I do it after EACH survey.  And if it takes me awhile to qualify, I will go ahead and clear cookies again.

Other than an occasional error, I don't have a problem with no receiving credit. 

Good luck!

And 25-30 minutes is my threshold although I did do one for 45 min last night but it was interesting. I watched a tv show


----------



## amy-momofthree

I mean the survey was about a tv show that I had to watch first, not that I watched a tv show while doing the survey


----------



## Killer Fish

Figures....tried not clearing after every survey today and no credit to be seen from mypoints or daily usa.....


----------



## ratlenhum

Bad day yesterday. Didnt get all the usual emails and the surveys I tried I didn't qualify for. Probably my worst QR day yet


----------



## Killer Fish

nice the ones I did yesterday credited today....think I will still clear cookies from now on to be safe.


----------



## cab0ad

I have a few that have not credited from 2 days ago...  the greenfield and the samplicio 1.10.  anyone else not crediting?

I got a $5.00 survey today!  whoo hoo!!!!


----------



## amy-momofthree

cab0ad said:


> I have a few that have not credited from 2 days ago...  the greenfield and the samplicio 1.10.  anyone else not crediting?
> 
> I got a $5.00 survey today!  whoo hoo!!!!



The samplicio 1.10 credits Sunday night for me so give it a few days 

I tried for the $5 but no such luck


----------



## goofy's_gurl

amy-momofthree said:


> The samplicio 1.10 credits Sunday night for me so give it a few days
> 
> I tried for the $5 but no such luck



i had no luck on the $5 one either


----------



## ratlenhum

I did the $5 one, did the pre questions, was told I qualified, watch the entire TV show then the screen went to a Samplico page saying "sorry you don't qualify."  I'm so pissed off.

I also did the $2 one yesterday and haven't gotten credit yet.  I think I'm going to stick with the $1 and less ones, at least they always credit for me


----------



## amy-momofthree

ratlenhum said:


> I did the $5 one, did the pre questions, was told I qualified, watch the entire TV show then the screen went to a Samplico page saying "sorry you don't qualify."  I'm so pissed off.
> 
> I also did the $2 one yesterday and haven't gotten credit yet.  I think I'm going to stick with the $1
> 
> and less ones, at least they always credit for me



I did the $2 yesterday and the $3 today.  I'm not counting on them crediting til Sunday night/Monday morning which seems to be when the bigger ones credit.


----------



## Hoosier37

ratlenhum said:


> I did the $5 one, did the pre questions, was told I qualified, watch the entire TV show then the screen went to a Samplico page saying "sorry you don't qualify."  I'm so pissed off.
> 
> I also did the $2 one yesterday and haven't gotten credit yet.  I think I'm going to stick with the $1 and less ones, at least they always credit for me



I think if you spend a certain amount of time (15 minutes?) on a survey and then get dq'd, you can contact QR support and they'll manually issue the credit. I had that happen once, and they took care of it for me.

I didn't even qualify for the $5. I did get a special survey sent to my email that should give me $3.63. I'm glad, today has not been great - I got an Opinion Outpost  and one SI in addition to that one. I didn't even get a Greenfield and I always get one of those.


----------



## ratlenhum

Thanks, that's good to know about the big ones not crediting until Sundays


----------



## tamcase

Does anyone else do any shopping through QR?  I have shopped on eBay, Best Buy, Sears, Kohl's, Buy.com, Restaurant.com.  I have had to ask for manual credit on all of them except eBay and Best Buy.  I used to have the same problem with MyPoints not crediting.  I have tried different computers, different browsers but no success.  The last credit that I asked for I explained what was going on and part of the response was this "It sounds that everything that comes from Google network is not tracking for you".  They are very friendly to deal with, I am just trying to figure out what I might be doing wrong.  Any advice would be greatly appreciated.  I hate causing more work for them, but want the credits.  2 of the orders were really large and they asked me to contact them after 3-4 weeks after they contacted the merchant for credit.  I know that when they manually credit my account for the small orders, they probably aren't getting the compensation for it, I would guess that it isn't worth the hassle of having to contact them for every small thing.  Again, thanks!


----------



## ratlenhum

tamcase said:


> Does anyone else do any shopping through QR?  I have shopped on eBay, Best Buy, Sears, Kohl's, Buy.com, Restaurant.com.  I have had to ask for manual credit on all of them except eBay and Best Buy.  I used to have the same problem with MyPoints not crediting.  I have tried different computers, different browsers but no success.  The last credit that I asked for I explained what was going on and part of the response was this "It sounds that everything that comes from Google network is not tracking for you".  They are very friendly to deal with, I am just trying to figure out what I might be doing wrong.  Any advice would be greatly appreciated.  I hate causing more work for them, but want the credits.  2 of the orders were really large and they asked me to contact them after 3-4 weeks after they contacted the merchant for credit.  I know that when they manually credit my account for the small orders, they probably aren't getting the compensation for it, I would guess that it isn't worth the hassle of having to contact them for every small thing.  Again, thanks!



I've only shopped through them 5 times.  I did 2 separate orders through ShoeMall and both credited within hours.  Ink Grabber I had to email about but it said on the page for them to forward your order confirmation. I made 2 purchases through itunes. The first credited within hours on it's own. The other one I made 4 or 5 days ago and still have not gotten credit. They said if it doesn't credit in 7 days to email them again.

I agree they are very friendly and helpful They respond quickly.


----------



## disneydreamin247

I shop through them all the time and don't normally have issues with things crediting. Here's a few issues than can prevent it though:

-using a coupon code
-adding things to your cart before clicking through qr
-browsing the site for too long before checking oout


----------



## miztressuz

amy-momofthree said:


> Mistressuz,
> 
> Are you clearing cookies (deleting history) before each survey? I had a problem with surveys not crediting in the beginning.  I emailed QR for tech assistance and they told me to clear my cookies often so now I do it after EACH survey.  And if it takes me awhile to qualify, I will go ahead and clear cookies again.
> 
> Other than an occasional error, I don't have a problem with no receiving credit.
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> And 25-30 minutes is my threshold although I did do one for 45 min last night but it was interesting. I watched a tv show



I have tried both ways, clearing cookies before each survey and not clearing them. Also clearing cookies and clearing history are different - do you delete the history too? i have trouble with signups crediting too. and i never get anything from video list #1 to credit. samething with the videos, i tried deleting cookies before each one and not deleting. i can only get a few videos from list #3 each time. it says may take 2-5 days but i found if it didn't credit within 2 days it just doesn't credit. same for the surveys, even the surveys that wait until mondays (or such) to credit, monday rolls around and no credit. 

i've only asked for manual credit a few times, but each time i ask what it is i need to do to get it to credit and i never get an answer - they just manually credit it. how do you guys get a response from qr support?


----------



## Joss&Brendan'sMommy

I don't know how you all are "racking up the dough" so quickly on QR!!!  I've tried to do some surveys daily, do the daily emails/clicks, do the trivia, have watched the videos, and have shopped through links 3x now and I'm only up to a total of $50.  This has been since March!!!  What am I doing wrong?  It seems as though I NEVER qualify for anything 

Help!!!

And, my $25 Disney gift card took AT LEAST 4 weeks to get to me in Pennsylvania.  Yikes!

I must be the unlucky one


----------



## amy-momofthree

miztressuz said:


> I have tried both ways, clearing cookies before each survey and not clearing them. Also clearing cookies and clearing history are different - do you delete the history too? i have trouble with signups crediting too. and i never get anything from video list #1 to credit. samething with the videos, i tried deleting cookies
> before each one and not deleting. i can only get a few videos from list #3 each time. it says may take 2-5 days but i found if it didn't credit within 2 days it just doesn't credit.
> same for the surveys, even the surveys that wait until mondays (or such) to credit, monday rolls
> around and no credit.
> 
> 
> 
> i've only asked for manual credit a few times, but each time i ask what it is i need to do to get it to credit
> and i never get an answer - they just manually credit it. how do you
> guys get a response from qr support?



Sorry, I guess what I do is clear history. I thought it was the same thing.  I do it before each survey


----------



## Hoosier37

Joss&Brendan'sMommy said:


> What am I doing wrong?  It seems as though I NEVER qualify for anything



I keep trying all day. For example, if I click on Opinion Outpost first thing in the morning and don't qualify, I'll try it a couple times and then move on to a different one. A few hours later, I'll try it a couple of times again. I keep a list of which surveys I do finish, so that I don't repeat them, and I just keep trying the ones I didn't get throughout the day.

There are days I don't get any surveys all day, and after a half-dozen or so tries on a given survey I'll suddenly qualify in the evening. I made $100 in April and have $33 in my account and at least another $12 that I expect to credit on Monday (Opinion Outpost, Samplicio, and the special offer surveys all credit on Mondays in my experience).

Editing to add: I clean my cookies only once per day, using the program CCleaner once each morning before starting on surveys. And I almost always use the Chrome browser, but sometimes find it helps me to get surveys if I use Firefox every week or so for a day. It's slower than Chrome or I would use it more often.


----------



## hippsmom

How does the Paypal cashout work?  Is it cash deposited into your bank acct through Paypal or does it stay in my Paypal acct and I can only spend it through there?

Thanks.


----------



## disneydreamin247

They deposit it into your PayPal account and then you can withdraw it to your bank account.


----------



## hippsmom

disneydreamin247 said:


> They deposit it into your PayPal account and then you can withdraw it to your bank account.



Thanks!  That is just what I needed to know.


----------



## tamcase

Has anyone received this message today? 

"Reported Attack Page!      
This web page at partners.pantheranetwork.com has been reported as an attack page and has been blocked based on your security preferences.
Attack pages try to install programs that steal private information, use your computer to attack others, or damage your system.Some attack pages intentionally distribute harmful software, but many are compromised without the knowledge or permission of their owners."

I have received this message on several occasions today.  It is a first for me doing QR surveys.


----------



## crazelion

tamcase said:


> Has anyone received this message today?
> 
> "Reported Attack Page!
> This web page at partners.pantheranetwork.com has been reported as an attack page and has been blocked based on your security preferences.
> Attack pages try to install programs that steal private information, use your computer to attack others, or damage your system.Some attack pages intentionally distribute harmful software, but many are compromised without the knowledge or permission of their owners."
> 
> I have received this message on several occasions today.  It is a first for me doing QR surveys.



I received the same message today too.


----------



## sue_gowin

tamcase said:


> Has anyone received this message today?
> 
> "Reported Attack Page!
> This web page at partners.pantheranetwork.com has been reported as an attack page and has been blocked based on your security preferences.
> Attack pages try to install programs that steal private information, use your computer to attack others, or damage your system.Some attack pages intentionally distribute harmful software, but many are compromised without the knowledge or permission of their owners."
> 
> I have received this message on several occasions today.  It is a first for me doing QR surveys.



I've received this page on numerous occasions, not just today. It's really annoying, because I was about 30min into a survey when it happened. I'm sure you can just contact QR. I was too annoyed to even bother, but I'd love to hear how you all resolved it!


----------



## Killer Fish

COW

$25 again!

Anyone else?


----------



## ratlenhum

Killer Fish said:


> COW
> 
> $25 again!
> 
> Anyone else?




I'm on a roll lately. I have $225 in gift cards now, just cashed one out Monday and I already have $16.64 towards my next one.

I got lucky with the $2 survery and have been qualifying for more Samplico and Opinion Outpost more than usual.

Hoping to hit my goal early so I can stop!  I'm getting surveyed out but must earn more Disney money!!!


----------



## ratherbeindisney

A few QR questions... 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I have been doing QR for a week now but have a few questions, if you all veterans can help me out. 

1. When I do a survey and it says I do not qualify but they have another one for me to try is it ok to go on the next one? Will it still credit properly on QR? Do I have to clear my cookies before I move on to the next one?

2. The Daily Tasks a lot of the time I find something interesting that I can do and then it says sorry we have finished this task. Do they load these every day and I am just trying too late in the day? 

3. When I go to watch videos it seems like I keep watching the same ones over and over each day. Will I get credit for these for watching them every day?

Thank you for all your help and input. Any tips for me would be greatly appreciated. I have only earned $7.50 in about 6 days.


----------



## ratlenhum

1. I just always click through until I qualify and they have always credited.

2. I never do the daily tasks. They pay so little and take so long

3.  I watch each video posted every day and they always credit as well.


I stopped clearing my cookies between each survey. I most of my surveys now in AOL. Once I get the message that no more are available for me I open up my AOL mail in Firefox and try again and can usually get a survey.  I clear my AOL footprints each night and run CCleaner too.  

I just recently started using CCleaner for this purpose after reading about it on here and I seem to get approved for and credited for more surveys now.


----------



## ratherbeindisney

Thanks for your help.  Can you tell me what the CCLeaner is?  Where do I find this?


----------



## ratlenhum

http://www.filehippo.com/download_ccleaner/

It clears your cookies, recent history and stuff like that


----------



## Hoosier37

I sent an email to QR this morning about all the malware notifications. They quickly responded back that it is an issue that is known, that it is not dangerous, and it is currently being worked on.


----------



## amy-momofthree

Killer Fish said:


> COW
> 
> $25 again!
> 
> Anyone else?



Great!!!
COW!!
$25 for me too!! 

I need to step it up! My trip needs to be paid off by August!!


----------



## CAStevens218

Hey guys!  I've been lurking on this thread but I just got the guess the number game right and I wanted to share the answer with you all!  Its 218 for the game going on right now!  Its only worth 100 tokens, but I was still pretty excited!


----------



## cari12

I had a Give2Cents tonight that did the qualifiers at the end and it said I didn't qualify! Has anyone contacted QR about this issue? I'd be interested what they have to say. If it boots you at the end, then QR isn't getting paid either and they just got the info. they wanted for free.


----------



## amy-momofthree

cari12 said:


> I had a Give2Cents tonight that did the qualifiers at the end and it said I didn't qualify! Has anyone contacted QR about this issue? I'd be interested what they have to say. If it boots you at the end, then QR isn't getting paid either and they just got the info. they wanted for free.



that happened to me on monday.  was it about cleaning supplies??

I reported it to QR


----------



## amy-momofthree

CAStevens218 said:


> Hey guys!  I've been lurking on this thread but I just got the guess the number game right and I wanted to share the answer with you all!  Its 218 for the game going on right now!  Its only worth 100 tokens, but I was still pretty excited!



wow!  cool!!! I don't even try for it anymore.


----------



## azdisneylover

Hey, all,
I just put the number 429 in the game today (it is 11:28 PT) and it was too high. Just wanted to give a heads up. Good luck to all.


----------



## ratlenhum

Anyone else having issues with SI surveys crediting?  Usually they credit pretty quick.  My SI Daily ones that come in the mailings credit but the SI Daily ones that come in their own email, the one where you can do up to 5 a day, not crediting.  Doesn't matter what browser I use or if I clear cookies.


----------



## goofy's_gurl

ratlenhum said:


> Anyone else having issues with SI surveys crediting?  Usually they credit pretty quick.  My SI Daily ones that come in the mailings credit but the SI Daily ones that come in their own email, the one where you can do up to 5 a day, not crediting.  Doesn't matter what browser I use or if I clear cookies.



They always credit for me. I usually just clear my cookies after i try to take all the surveys once to see if i qualify for them


----------



## cari12

ratlenhum said:


> Anyone else having issues with SI surveys crediting?  Usually they credit pretty quick.  My SI Daily ones that come in the mailings credit but the SI Daily ones that come in their own email, the one where you can do up to 5 a day, not crediting.  Doesn't matter what browser I use or if I clear cookies.



In the past I was having troubles with SI surveys-they were hit and miss for crediting. I have AVG 2011 anti-virus and I have found that if I turn off the Resident Shield(which I believe is their firewall) before I try for the surveys, I have no problems crediting. I think somehow it was blocking the final cookie which indicates that you have completed the survey. Since I have been doing this, they have been crediting.


----------



## zealandsmom

referral link me please!


----------



## marandr

I'm going to give QR a try.  Any suggestions on what I need to get the most out of it, like all of you.


----------



## ratlenhum

I just claimed my $5 survey bonus. Anyone going crazy trying to qualify?  I usually do 5 or 6 surveys a day if not more, but I was determined to get that bonus!


----------



## CAStevens218

ratlenhum said:


> I just claimed my $5 survey bonus. Anyone going crazy trying to qualify?  I usually do 5 or 6 surveys a day if not more, but I was determined to get that bonus!



I'm working on it!!!!  I need 5 more!!!  I think I can make it by the end of the day tomorrow!!!!!!  Congrats for finishing with time to spare!!


----------



## ratlenhum

Good luck.  I'm not sure about anyone else but I always seem to get approved for and quick credit for the Greenfield survey, the Give Us Your 2 Cents, and the United Daily. Those are my 3 sure things and the first I do every day.


----------



## CAStevens218

ratlenhum said:


> Good luck.  I'm not sure about anyone else but I always seem to get approved for and quick credit for the Greenfield survey, the Give Us Your 2 Cents, and the United Daily. Those are my 3 sure things and the first I do every day.



I almost always get Greenfield and 2 Cents, and they usually credit within the hour.  I seem to go through phases with the others.  For a while I was getting a ton of the $.80 and $.90 cent ones, and now I almost never get into them!  The SIs are hit or miss for me, but today I did 4!  

And to update on getting the bonus...only 3 more surveys to go!  I'm sure I can do that tomorrow!


----------



## ratlenhum

I emailed quick rewards about my completing the 25 surveys and got my credit in about an hour!  I love their support, they are always so quick to respond!  Another reason I love the DIS. Without it, I wouldn't have trusted that QR was for real!


----------



## Cant wait for Disney

i couldnt make the $5 but I got the $2! that's better than nothing to me! I have about 2 more weeks to make money for my trip so every $ helps


----------



## Hoosier37

Normally I could have easily done 25 surveys, but the past week or so have been really slow for me. I just got survey #10 this morning, and I'll gladly take my $2 .


----------



## scdak

I have 9, not having alot of luck, none of the Samplicos are working for me, 1/2 of the other offerings keep saying there is a malware problem which Quickrewards is aware of and QR says its not a problem on their end but they hope it will be fixed today. So maybe I can get one more today and at least get the $2 bonus, its been a very frustrating weekend to say the least, and I was so excited on thursday, I think I completed 6, the most ever for me! Congrats to all that met the goals and got the bonus, I sure hope they do it again soon!


----------



## Killer Fish

Where is the $5 survey bonus. Is this something knew and what do you need to qualify?


----------



## Killer Fish

NM found it....darn wish I would have known ahead of time....would have been able to do the $5....oh well got the $2.


----------



## CAStevens218

Got the $5 bonus!  I emailed them and they added it within abot 2 minutes!  Great service!  

Congrats to everyone who got a bonus!   I sure do hope they keep doing things like this!!


----------



## ratlenhum

Is anyone clicking through that warning page that's coming up and still doing the survey? Are they crediting?

I can get through no problem on AOL but after a while I don't qualify for anything. Normally I switch over to Firefox then qualify for more but I'm getting the malware warning on Firefox and Chrome. I'll click through and do the surveys because I know the site is safe, but I want to make sure they'll credit.

I have a seasonal website and that malware warning came up this year. I think it was more an issue with the server.  The server hosted 1000s of websites and one or two were malware so the whole server got flagged, not just the bad sites, so I'm not worried about this issue with QR. I just want to crank out more surveys.

I just got another $25 Disney GC ordered tonight. For me that makes $325 since the last week of February!


----------



## ckret01

Killer Fish said:


> Where is the $5 survey bonus. Is this something knew and what do you need to qualify?



I found the promotion under the Blog tab. I don't know if it's new or not. You have to complete a certain amount of surverys to get the offer.



Killer Fish said:


> NM found it....darn wish I would have known ahead of time....would have been able to do the $5....oh well got the $2.



Me too. I actually had slowed down taking surveys this week cuz I wasn't feeling good and I just saw the promo yesterday. Had I checked sooner I would have been able to probably get the $5 but I did 10 surverys and got $2 so I am happy.



CAStevens218 said:


> Got the $5 bonus!  I emailed them and they added it within abot 2 minutes!  Great service!
> 
> Congrats to everyone who got a bonus!   I sure do hope they keep doing things like this!!



I emailed them as well and within about 20 minutes they credited my act. They are really on top of things and I love that


----------



## Hoosier37

ratlenhum said:


> Is anyone clicking through that warning page that's coming up and still doing the survey? Are they crediting?



I have been, because this happened a few weeks ago and QR support said it was totally safe, just some sort of issue with the client. I have good AV software so decided to chance it. They are crediting like normal, and I have yet to have any issues with any malware.

I have been having an issue with the SI surveys. Until the past few days, I have always gotten at least 3 or 4 of them, sometimes more, per day. Now I'm lucky to get one. It doesn't even give me a chance to qualify, just says Sorry! when I bring it up. Anyone else having this happen? I hate that, the SI surveys were always a good sure thing for me.


----------



## disneydreamin247

I've been seriously slacking. I need to get back on it and make some serious Disney dollars!


----------



## ratherbeindisney

On QR I do not see where you can order the Disney Dollars, I see the Disney Gift cards but not the actual DD.  Can you tell me?


----------



## ratlenhum

ratherbeindisney said:


> On QR I do not see where you can order the Disney Dollars, I see the Disney Gift cards but not the actual DD.  Can you tell me?



I don't think they have Disney dollars, just the Gift Cards


----------



## ratlenhum

Hoosier37 said:


> I have been, because this happened a few weeks ago and QR support said it was totally safe, just some sort of issue with the client. I have good AV software so decided to chance it. They are crediting like normal, and I have yet to have any issues with any malware.
> 
> I have been having an issue with the SI surveys. Until the past few days, I have always gotten at least 3 or 4 of them, sometimes more, per day. Now I'm lucky to get one. It doesn't even give me a chance to qualify, just says Sorry! when I bring it up. Anyone else having this happen? I hate that, the SI surveys were always a good sure thing for me.




Thanks, I'll try them then.   Usually I get the SI router 2, router 3 and get 5 through the one email that comes with the SI surveys that says you can do 5 a day. The SI surveys are usually an easy $3-5 a day for me.  I have been having the same problem as you, just getting told sorry, we have no surveys for you.


----------



## Hoosier37

ratlenhum said:


> Thanks, I'll try them then.   Usually I get the SI router 2, router 3 and get 5 through the one email that comes with the SI surveys that says you can do 5 a day. The SI surveys are usually an easy $3-5 a day for me.  I have been having the same problem as you, just getting told sorry, we have no surveys for you.



Glad to know it isn't just me, and I hope they get more surveys soon. I can usually get the Greenfield, and otherwise I get the SI ones. So I've been struggling to get anything the past several days.


----------



## Killer Fish

Anyone having problems with Greenfield and Y2C?

Will not load for me the last 2 days.......and is going to make me miss COW


----------



## ratlenhum

Killer Fish said:


> Anyone having problems with Greenfield and Y2C?
> 
> Will not load for me the last 2 days.......and is going to make me miss COW



I had problems with both of them yesterday but today those were the only 2 I qualified for all day


----------



## Killer Fish

They won't even load for me........


----------



## Killer Fish

Well they work again for me now.

Really annoyed with SI daily lately though. Can get max 1 a day when used to be able to hit all 5.


----------



## ratlenhum

Killer Fish said:


> Well they work again for me now.
> 
> Really annoyed with SI daily lately though. Can get max 1 a day when used to be able to hit all 5.



I hear ya! I was averaging a $25 GC every 6 days and I'm not doing that lately


----------



## Killer Fish

Yeah I have missed COW the last 2 weeks....although I was just a day late and have had $25 cash out Thursdays....still I am gonna finish the month down about $50 from the last 2 months....


----------



## jgraney106

I just joined a rewards program called Beezag and was wondering if anyone else out there does this program . If so, that are your thoughts?
It seems pretty easy. I got 5 short videos to view and received 20 points for each one. The videos are about 15 seconds each. How good are the redemptions with this program?


----------



## scdak

Has QR dried  up for anyone ? Haven't gotten as far as qualifying questions on any of the samplicos in a long time, SSI ask a few questions and I am done, my view and my thoughts aren't any better. If I am lucky I get Greenfield or 2 Cents every other day. Does this happen at the end of the month? Thank heaven for daily clicks and trivia or I would be making no progress! Any thoughts from anyone?


----------



## cari12

scdak said:


> Has QR dried  up for anyone ? Haven't gotten as far as qualifying questions on any of the samplicos in a long time, SSI ask a few questions and I am done, my view and my thoughts aren't any better. If I am lucky I get Greenfield or 2 Cents every other day. Does this happen at the end of the month? Thank heaven for daily clicks and trivia or I would be making no progress! Any thoughts from anyone?



Seems to happen every month


----------



## ragerat1

I signed up for QR about a week ago and got $17 bucks so far.  Is that good?  Is there better site out there?


----------



## ratlenhum

ragerat1 said:


> I signed up for QR about a week ago and got $17 bucks so far.  Is that good?  Is there better site out there?



Considering that QR has been a little dry lately, that's great. I normally make $25 every 5 days or so and I"m only at $15 for the last 7 days.


----------



## Romero

There are many sites claiming they give discount coupons are they reliable?


----------



## LisaNJ25

Romero said:


> There are many sites claiming they give discount coupons are they reliable?



yes!   funtasia.net is one of my favorites but there are many others


----------



## LisaNJ25

Anyone get any extras from some of the surveys?  Recently I had one where I was given a credit to download a nook color magazine and than I got a $10 amazon GC. Than I have a cigarettes one that was sapossed to mail  samples and than a check afterwards but instead I got a $10 check.


----------



## ratlenhum

Okay QR people what would you do?  I have enough tokens to cash out for $10 and I don't think I'll get to enough for the $25 bonus before our trip. Would you take the $10 now or wait it out. Those tokens are burning a hole in my pocket


----------



## Killer Fish

ratlenhum said:


> Okay QR people what would you do?  I have enough tokens to cash out for $10 and I don't think I'll get to enough for the $25 bonus before our trip. Would you take the $10 now or wait it out. Those tokens are burning a hole in my pocket



Wait it OUT!

I swear their calculation system is super incorrect. I did 41000 tokens last month so I expected that amount to double and have 41000 additional....For some reason I gained about 180,000 when the date rolled last night.....

I would definitely hold on to them.


----------



## ratlenhum

Killer Fish said:


> Wait it OUT!
> 
> I swear their calculation system is super incorrect. I did 41000 tokens last month so I expected that amount to double and have 41000 additional....For some reason I gained about 180,000 when the date rolled last night.....
> 
> I would definitely hold on to them.



Thanks! I thought something wasn't right. After getting this months double I figured I'd have roughly 250,000 but somehow it came up at 325,000 this morning.

I'll see how it goes next month but oh it's driving me crazy not to take $10 free bucks. LOL


----------



## mchllevns

you'll just have to plan another trip....you'll have $25 to start it off!


----------



## Killer Fish

ratlenhum said:


> Thanks! I thought something wasn't right. After getting this months double I figured I'd have roughly 250,000 but somehow it came up at 325,000 this morning.
> 
> I'll see how it goes next month but oh it's driving me crazy not to take $10 free bucks. LOL



Its like monopoly....bank error in your favor.

The only thing I can think of is if it doubled April and May and then added to May for a bonus and even if that is the case I think it is too much. I was expecting to be at 410,000 and it is at 546,000.


----------



## ratlenhum

mchllevns said:


> you'll just have to plan another trip....you'll have $25 to start it off!



True! We're already talking about next year's trip. LOL  We live in NY. My son has autism and his autism specialist is in Melbourne FL. He has to be seen in person once a year for the doctor to be able to prescribe medications, then we just do phone consults and work through our local pediatrician. Very convenient that the doctor is about an hour from Orlando


----------



## amy-momofthree

Killer Fish said:


> Its like monopoly....bank error in your favor.
> 
> The only thing I can think of is if it doubled April and May and then added to May for a bonus and even if that is the case I think it is too much. I was expecting to be at 410,000 and it is at 546,000.



mine was a lot more than I figured too.  I don't know how they calculate it but in about 2-3 months, I will have the $25 cash out.

I need to kick it up now!!! Come on new surveys!!  I need to make over  $100 this month.  Our trip is fast approaching


----------



## Killer Fish

Yay just hit COW!

First time in a while since I had been hitting $25 on Thursday.

Still can't get more than one SI per day though (as of yesterday)

Hopefully this month will bring some good surveys.


----------



## ratlenhum

I have always been able to get the Give Us Your 2 cents and the Greenfield every day, but not in the last 2 or 3 days.

Today I did 5 SI's and a few others. They usually credit in a few hours, and none have. I'm $3.50 from COW and it looks like I'm not going to make it.


----------



## amy-momofthree

come on new surveys!  I can usually get a few si's but have only rec'd 1 in the past 2 days.  

Also, has anyone had issues with samplicio?  It seems the site is always down, I haven't gotten in to 1 in a few weeks?  Maybe I should use Firefox??


----------



## Virtucomp

amy-momofthree said:


> come on new surveys!  I can usually get a few si's but have only rec'd 1 in the past 2 days.
> 
> Also, has anyone had issues with samplicio?  It seems the site is always down, I haven't gotten in to 1 in a few weeks?  Maybe I should use Firefox??



I have been getting a page timeout.  I tried it on two different computers.  I've just been going with the other surveys until it is working again.


----------



## amy-momofthree

Virtucomp said:


> I have been getting a page timeout.  I tried it on two different computers.  I've just been going with the other surveys until it is working again.



thanks! glad to know its not just me.  I hope they get it back and running.  I could usually get one or both every day!


----------



## amy-momofthree

wooohooo!  I got a postcard in the mail on saturday from a survey company  asking me to do an online survey that I qualified for.  I logged on to the site that they gave me and did the 15 minute survey and they are sending me a $15 check!!!  

That $15 will go towards my monthly goal on QR because I am hardly getting anything!!!

ANyone else having a hard time over there??


----------



## ratlenhum

OMG I never realized those are legit!  I thought it was just some nonsense from all the junk I fill out online all the time. I've thrown a few things out like that.

Does anyone ever get phone calls with surveys and get paid? I keep getting a call from a survey place but I don't answer the phone. Am I missing out?


----------



## hippsmom

amy-momofthree said:


> wooohooo!  I got a postcard in the mail on saturday from a survey company  asking me to do an online survey that I qualified for.  I logged on to the site that they gave me and did the 15 minute survey and they are sending me a $15 check!!!
> 
> That $15 will go towards my monthly goal on QR because I am hardly getting anything!!!
> 
> ANyone else having a hard time over there??



Had a pretty good day Saturday but could not qualify for anything yesterday!  UGH.  Very frustrated with this site lately but not giving up just yet.


----------



## cari12

amy-momofthree said:


> wooohooo!  I got a postcard in the mail on saturday from a survey company  asking me to do an online survey that I qualified for.  I logged on to the site that they gave me and did the 15 minute survey and they are sending me a $15 check!!!
> 
> That $15 will go towards my monthly goal on QR because I am hardly getting anything!!!
> 
> ANyone else having a hard time over there??



I had a pretty good May but now I haven't qualified for anything since Friday! 
When they had that $2/$5 promo at the end of last month saying things are going to pick up now, I was excited that there would be lots of surveys coming and it has been pretty dry ever since that promo ended!


----------



## amy-momofthree

cari12 said:


> I had a pretty good May but now I haven't qualified for anything since Friday!
> When they had that $2/$5 promo at the end of last month saying things are going to pick up now, I was excited that there would be lots of surveys coming and it has been pretty dry ever since that promo ended!



I know what you mean!!! I did well in may too. Now I've only done 3 surveys in the last two days!

I thought things would have picked up too!  And the samplicio haven't worked for me in over a month! 

Maybe I'll take a break for a few days and see what happens


----------



## amy-momofthree

ratlenhum said:


> OMG I never realized those are legit!  I thought it was just some nonsense from all the junk I fill out online all the time. I've thrown a few things out like that.
> 
> Does anyone ever get phone calls with surveys and get paid? I keep getting a call from a survey place but I don't answer the phone. Am
> 
> I missing out?



It seems legit, but I just did it on Saturday so I haven't received the check yet.


----------



## ratlenhum

Getting SI surveys (through all different emails) but none are crediting. I think the same thing happened at the beginning of last month.

Anyone else having problems with SI crediting? This has been my worst 7-10 days on QR since starting! I feel so far behind. No way am I making COW this week unless a miracle happens!


----------



## ratlenhum

cab0ad said:


> I have a few that have not credited from 2 days ago...  the greenfield and the samplicio 1.10.  anyone else not crediting?
> 
> I got a $5.00 survey today!  whoo hoo!!!!




Greenfield usually credits in 1-2 hours for me, the last few days it's taken up to 12 hours.  I never get credit for Samplico or opinion outpost until Monday


----------



## ratlenhum

Just qualified for and did the $2 survey and on the last page it came up to an error page!  UGH now I have to wait to see if it credits!  Still no credit for 2 of my SI Surveys from yesterday


----------



## miztressuz

I think I probably got the same error msg. I don't think it should screw up the credit as it was the 'success' page it tried to display. I think I had the same problem pop up on one other before and it credited ok (to my surprise, well i'm always surprised when something credits other than SI). It says 3-7 days but I think if it doesn't credit in 3 I'll probably email on the safe side.


----------



## ratlenhum

My $2 survey credited !!  Whew!


----------



## Killer Fish

ratlenhum said:


> Getting SI surveys (through all different emails) but none are crediting. I think the same thing happened at the beginning of last month.
> 
> Anyone else having problems with SI crediting? This has been my worst 7-10 days on QR since starting! I feel so far behind. No way am I making COW this week unless a miracle happens!



Terrible week....worst week I have ever had.


----------



## Hoosier37

Killer Fish said:


> Terrible week....worst week I have ever had.



Same here.


----------



## FlyingBelle

I'm about to go on maternity leave - working from home for the last two weeks, so I've been spending my down time doing QR trying to earn as much as I can!  I did this a few years ago when I was on maternity leave w/ my daughter - best I've ever done is average $1 a day - but I'm reading that you all seem to do waaay better than that!

So, is it primarily surveys?  I use Google Chrome - any advice for the best way to maximize my earnings?


----------



## Killer Fish

FlyingBelle said:


> I'm about to go on maternity leave - working from home for the last two weeks, so I've been spending my down time doing QR trying to earn as much as I can!  I did this a few years ago when I was on maternity leave w/ my daughter - best I've ever done is average $1 a day - but I'm reading that you all seem to do waaay better than that!
> 
> So, is it primarily surveys?  I use Google Chrome - any advice for the best way to maximize my earnings?



I do all surveys straight from the site and start on the bottom. On a good day can get the bottom 5 with multiple SI surveys....

I rarely get Samplicos however my view and daily US I can usually get.

Good luck.


----------



## ratlenhum

FlyingBelle said:


> I'm about to go on maternity leave - working from home for the last two weeks, so I've been spending my down time doing QR trying to earn as much as I can!  I did this a few years ago when I was on maternity leave w/ my daughter - best I've ever done is average $1 a day - but I'm reading that you all seem to do waaay better than that!
> 
> So, is it primarily surveys?  I use Google Chrome - any advice for the best way to maximize my earnings?



I average between $4-5 a day, and usually get a few more bucks on Monday mornings when those surveys that only credit on Mondays show up in my account.  I was cashing out every 6-8 days but the last 10 days have been horrible, not qualifying for anything and the few I do don't credit.

On another site I do stuff like this on I'm really close to a $50 Southwest giftcard so I may give QR a break and switch to that for a few days


----------



## marandr

How often or at what dollar amt do you cash out at?


----------



## ratlenhum

marandr said:


> How often or at what dollar amt do you cash out at?



Up until this month I was cashing out for a $25 Disney GC every 5-6 days. The most recent one took me 10 days.


----------



## Killer Fish

Stuck on $24.40.....so annoying.


----------



## disneydreamin247

Anyone get the $3 one tonight? I DQ'ed bc I don't know how many employees my company has.


----------



## amy-momofthree

where are all the surveys???? I can't get in to anything! On 3 different sites!!

GRRRRRRr.................


----------



## marandr

amy-momofthree said:


> where are all the surveys???? I can't get in to anything! On 3 different sites!!
> 
> GRRRRRRr.................




I KNOW!!!!!!   I just need another $5 to cash out!  I've been averaging $5/day for the past couple weeks!  Now nothing!

I NEED MORE DISNEY MONEY!!!!

I'm getting up early tomorrow to try again!  I'm addicted!


----------



## Hoosier37

I had a grand total of 1 survey today. One.


----------



## amy-momofthree

Hoosier37 said:


> I had a grand total of 1 survey today. One.



Me too! I can usually do 6 or 7 surveys a day. I'm seriously behind.


----------



## Pooh667

If there is a referral for quick rewards, please pm me. I will use the first one I get.  Thanks.


----------



## amy-momofthree

Pooh667 said:


> If there is a referral for quick rewards, please pm me. I will use the first one I get.  Thanks.



pm'd ya


----------



## amy-momofthree

Anybody get the $1 bonus for doing 5 ? I just got it.  Never felt so much accomplishment over an extra $1!!! Haha!


----------



## crazelion

amy-momofthree said:


> Anybody get the $1 bonus for doing 5 ? I just got it.  Never felt so much accomplishment over an extra $1!!! Haha!



I only got one survey to credit today. I am not doing well this month at all.  But I have been slicking a lot to.


----------



## CAStevens218

amy-momofthree said:


> Anybody get the $1 bonus for doing 5 ? I just got it.  Never felt so much accomplishment over an extra $1!!! Haha!



Congrats!  When I first got on yesterday morning and saw the email I decided to go for it, but the first time through I only got a Greenfield, so I decided to give up before I ended up spending the entire day doing it! 

Congrats again, it always feels great to get a bonus!!  $1 more for Disney!


----------



## amy-momofthree

CAStevens218 said:


> Congrats!  When I first got on yesterday morning and saw the email I decided to go for it, but the first time through I only got a Greenfield, so I decided to give up before I ended up spending the entire day doing it!
> 
> Congrats again, it always feels great to get a bonus!!  $1 more for Disney!



Thanks! They are offering it again today!  Not sure I have the energy to do it again!!  But so far I got a Greenfield, only 4 more!!


----------



## ratlenhum

amy-momofthree said:


> Anybody get the $1 bonus for doing 5 ? I just got it.  Never felt so much accomplishment over an extra $1!!! Haha!




I did 8 surveys from that email, got credit for 6 and no $1 yet. I'll wait a few days and email them


----------



## ratlenhum

amy-momofthree said:


> Thanks! They are offering it again today!  Not sure I have the energy to do it again!!  But so far I got a Greenfield, only 4 more!!




Did a new email come out today? Is it a chance to earn a second $1 bonus or is it just for people who didn't get the bonus yesterday.


----------



## amy-momofthree

ratlenhum said:


> Did a new email come out today? Is it a chance to earn a second $1 bonus or is it just for people who didn't get the bonus yesterday.



its the same as yesterday, $1 bonus for doing 5.  You have to do the surveys from the email sent to you in your email to get credit.


----------



## Hoosier37

Getting REALLY fed up with QR this month. First I can't get any of the SI surveys, all I get is a screen that says sorry.

Now I can get all the way to the end of a Greenfield and then it says "unfortunately we are experiencing technical difficulties".

This is seriously ridiculous. QR has worked so well for me in the past couple of months, but if this doesn't change I'll be moving on to another survey site.


----------



## ratlenhum

Hoosier if you find something good, please share.


I finally got my $1 bonus.  Greenfield used to be my guaranteed $1 a day but I only got 3 or 4 of them this month.  I do all the different SIs, about 6-8 a day and half of them just started crediting, no rhyme or reason. Never the same ones that credit each day.   I'm never going to reach my goal at this point


----------



## disneydreamin247

Hoosier37 said:


> Getting REALLY fed up with QR this month. First I can't get any of the SI surveys, all I get is a screen that says sorry.
> 
> Now I can get all the way to the end of a Greenfield and then it says "unfortunately we are experiencing technical difficulties".
> 
> This is seriously ridiculous. QR has worked so well for me in the past couple of months, but if this doesn't change I'll be moving on to another survey site.



Those aren't problems with QR, they are problems with the survey companies. QR has no control over that, unfortunately.


----------



## Hoosier37

disneydreamin247 said:


> Those aren't problems with QR, they are problems with the survey companies. QR has no control over that, unfortunately.



Well, I'm fed up about it anyway  I got two surveys yesterday. Ugh.


----------



## pearljammer

Okay.  so I see you can earn disney rewards through surveys???   Please, can someone send me a link and tell me more about how this works???  Any info appreciated.   Thanks!!

Saving for 2012 b'day trip for son!!!!   As I'm his biggest cheerleader.


----------



## amy-momofthree

pearljammer said:


> Okay.  so I see you can earn disney rewards through surveys???   Please, can someone send me a link and tell me more about how this works???  Any info appreciated.   Thanks!!
> 
> Saving for 2012 b'day trip for son!!!!   As I'm his biggest cheerleader.



sent you the link.  It s a survey site.  A lot of us on here have been using it for quite some time.  I have been doing it since Oct.  You can basically do one survey of each kind per day.  There are about 10 different daily surveys but you won't qualify for all of them.  I can usually get about 5-6 a day on a good day.  Sometimes, they will have more specific surveys that pay up to $3 per survey if you qualify.

And by signing up , you sometimes get invited to do other rewards.  I was sent a survey on a postcard in the mail that took 15 minutes and  they are sending me a $15 check.  Also, I have received 2 different $10 amazon cards for completing two different surveys.

It's a good site, the surveys credit quickly and when I cash out, I have the gift card in my hands in about a week.

Good luck!!


----------



## scdak

I am about to die! I got 5 on tuesday and the extra $1 has credited, I couldn't do them yesterday (I was traveling, and I don't have a laptop) but the bonus was offered again today...........and I have completed 10 surveys, that is the most ever for me! WOOHOO! And thats's only counting 1 SI daily, I could keep trying for more I guess but my fingers are tired now 

I read this post for the first time March 13th, the title intrigued me and I am HOOKED! I have cashed in $175 in restaurant gift cards since then, with another $20 in my account right now, with 5 surveys to still credit from today plus the bonus. I don't have a Disney trip planned right now unlike most of all you lucky people, so I am not cashing in for Disney cards , the restaurant cards will come in handy for 2 other trips I have coming up soon. 

But as soon as 2012 rolls around it will be Disney cards for me!

Thanks to all the great Diser's who have given advice on this post, you are all the greatest!


----------



## ratlenhum

I seem to be back on track. If two more credit I'll cash out tonight and it'll be 7 days since my last $25 GC.  My usual pace is 5-6 days so getting it back down to 7 after the horrible start to this month is nice.


----------



## TinkPirateMom

pearljammer said:


> Okay.  so I see you can earn disney rewards through surveys???   Please, can someone send me a link and tell me more about how this works???  Any info appreciated.   Thanks!!
> 
> Saving for 2012 b'day trip for son!!!!   As I'm his biggest cheerleader.



I am saving for a 2012 trip as well. This seems interesting. Can someone please send me a link?
TIA


----------



## ratlenhum

TinkPirateMom said:


> I am saving for a 2012 trip as well. This seems interesting. Can someone please send me a link?
> TIA




PM'ed you. when I have more time later I will send you the list of stuff I do on there and tips.


----------



## ratlenhum

Not sure if I want to scream or cry right now. I am up way too late burning DVDs for my son's class and decided to do some surveys. Just did a Greenfield, spent 10 minutes watching/rating videos, rewatched 2, answered a TON of questions about skin care products, not just pick a box ones but actual type in an answer questions, 15-20 minutes total. It asked me if I was married and our income so I figured it was winding down. Next click.........Sorry, it appears you do not qualify. How???? I already watched your videos and answered all your questions.

I'm done. Don't have the heart to try again, too tired. Hoping to wake up in the morning to find that it credited anyway.


----------



## basketkat

ratlenhum said:


> Not sure if I want to scream or cry right now. I am up way too late burning DVDs for my son's class and decided to do some surveys. Just did a Greenfield, spent 10 minutes watching/rating videos, rewatched 2, answered a TON of questions about skin care products, not just pick a box ones but actual type in an answer questions, 15-20 minutes total. It asked me if I was married and our income so I figured it was winding down. Next click.........Sorry, it appears you do not qualify. How???? I already watched your videos and answered all your questions.
> 
> I'm done. Don't have the heart to try again, too tired. Hoping to wake up in the morning to find that it credited anyway.



If it didn't just email them what happened to get the manual credit. Bummer it can't qualify for the $1 bonus if it get manually credited, but still.....


----------



## pearljammer

These surveys take so much time!!!!   I can't believe it.  So much of it is repetitive.  I've only done it two days and they take so long, I've only done maybe 3?  Many of them say I dont' qualify - after spending time doing the darn thing.  I don't know how you ladies do it!!   And it takes days to get the credit??   ARGGGGGGGGGGGGGG     lol


----------



## ratlenhum

pearljammer said:


> These surveys take so much time!!!!   I can't believe it.  So much of it is repetitive.  I've only done it two days and they take so long, I've only done maybe 3?  Many of them say I dont' qualify - after spending time doing the darn thing.  I don't know how you ladies do it!!   And it takes days to get the credit??   ARGGGGGGGGGGGGGG     lol




June has been a bad month. Usually I qualify right away and can bang out 8-10 surveys a day if not more. I do a few in the morning and the rest at night while I'm watching TV so it's not really taking time away from anything else I do.

I started the last week of February. I'm $1.24 away from cashing out another gift card and for me that's $400 towards my trip. It's been worth it since I don't work I feel like I'm contributing

Some credit within a few hours, and there are some that credit in bulk on Monday mornings.


----------



## amy-momofthree

pearljammer said:


> These surveys take so much time!!!!   I can't believe it.  So much of it is repetitive.  I've only done it two days and they take so long, I've only done maybe 3?  Many of them say I dont' qualify - after spending time doing the darn thing.  I don't know how you ladies do it!!   And it takes days to get the credit??   ARGGGGGGGGGGGGGG     lol



you will get the hang of it   It has been a slow month, but I think it's picking back up.

most will credit within a few hours, some of them (sampilcio us $1.10 and Opinion Outpost) credit sunday night/monday morning.

Si, Greenfield, Give your 2 cents, all credit within hours.  I have done 4 this morning and all have credited.

The ones I focus on are Greenfield, give your 2 cents and all of the SI.  I usually have no problems qualifying for those


----------



## Killer Fish

This month is dead to me....

Will start over again hard on Monday though...Just a joke...I have done $25 in the last 2+ weeks.


----------



## disneydreamin247

I did $5.75 today  I'm so proud of myself lol it's been a while since I did so well


----------



## basketkat

disneydreamin247 said:


> I did $5.75 today  I'm so proud of myself lol it's been a while since I did so well



That's awesome!  The last few days have been pretty good for me as well!


----------



## disneydreamin247

basketkat said:


> That's awesome!  The last few days have been pretty good for me as well!



Awesome!


----------



## TexasNative

Would someone mind sending me a link as well? I'd love to be able to make some Disney cash for our Feb. 2012 trip. Thanks!


----------



## Virtucomp

Has anyone been having issues with Simplico survey's this month?
I keep getting page not found errors when trying to find the survey to start.
I've tried on two different computers.

Ray


----------



## amy-momofthree

TexasNative said:


> Would someone mind sending me a link as well? I'd love to be able to make some Disney cash for our Feb. 2012 trip. Thanks!



pm'd you the link


----------



## connie254

Can you PM me too?
I'm planning to go when they open AofA resort for the regular rooms next year.
Never to early to start.


----------



## ratlenhum

connie254 said:


> Can you PM me too?
> I'm planning to go when they open AofA resort for the regular rooms next year.
> Never to early to start.



I sent you the link and my list of hints/tips


----------



## ratlenhum

I reached my original goal!!!!!!!!!!!!!

When I started with QR at the end of February I was hoping to have earned $400 for our trip. I did so well so fast I hit that goal already. The past few weeks haven't helped much but since I was doing good early on I increased the goal to $500 before our trip. I wonder if I'll make it!


----------



## Killer Fish

ratlenhum said:


> I reached my original goal!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> When I started with QR at the end of February I was hoping to have earned $400 for our trip. I did so well so fast I hit that goal already. The past few weeks haven't helped much but since I was doing good early on I increased the goal to $500 before our trip. I wonder if I'll make it!



Good work!

I joined in Feb as well.....set my goal of $1200 in a year.....well on the way.


----------



## disneydreamin247

Has anyone gotten the bonus credit without completing the 5 surveys? I've gotten the credit the 3 times and only completed the 5 surveys once.


----------



## Killer Fish

disneydreamin247 said:


> Has anyone gotten the bonus credit without completing the 5 surveys? I've gotten the credit the 3 times and only completed the 5 surveys once.



They addresed this on the blog today....supposedly they were supposed to take it back.....Mine are all still there...

3 Questions....

1. Do you have to use the emails to get the bonus?
2. WhT? is wrong with the SI dailies.....did 5 today and so far no credit at all
3. Forgot my ? however Surveys seem to be back...did $8.10 today!


----------



## cari12

disneydreamin247 said:


> Has anyone gotten the bonus credit without completing the 5 surveys? I've gotten the credit the 3 times and only completed the 5 surveys once.



I had gotten 3 bonuses but had not completed 5 on any one day. They have taken the $3 from my total but they are still listed in earnings history.


----------



## ratlenhum

cari12 said:


> I had gotten 3 bonuses but had not completed 5 on any one day. They have taken the $3 from my total but they are still listed in earnings history.



I got it for one day that I didn't complete 5 but then didn't get it for a day that I did so hopefully it evens out


----------



## Killer Fish

cari12 said:


> I had gotten 3 bonuses but had not completed 5 on any one day. They have taken the $3 from my total but they are still listed in earnings history.



This is probably what happened....was not sure where my total was.


----------



## goofy's_gurl

Has anyone been having trouble with the SI's? They would ask questions about me but when it seems it would go to the survey it wouldnt load. grrrrr!


----------



## ratlenhum

goofy's_gurl said:


> Has anyone been having trouble with the SI's? They would ask questions about me but when it seems it would go to the survey it wouldnt load. grrrrr!




I'd put in my birthdate and country then get a blank page for a few days now. Tried IE, AOL, chrome and firefox.  Today I tried my son's laptop and got to do 4 surveys before the same thing started happening on that. Not sure what the deal is.  Anyone else?


----------



## goofy's_gurl

ratlenhum said:


> I'd put in my birthdate and country then get a blank page for a few days now. Tried IE, AOL, chrome and firefox.  Today I tried my son's laptop and got to do 4 surveys before the same thing started happening on that. Not sure what the deal is.  Anyone else?



Thought it was only me. An those were easy money for me. Well, as of right now I made 3.05 today  Has anyone have trouble with the surveys crediting but your balance is staying the same??? UGH!


----------



## ratlenhum

Very frustrated with QR today

1)  surveys credited and $1 bonus credited but the new credits didn't match the increase in my total

2) SI's don't work on anything but my son's crappy 10 year old laptop.

3) SI's are screwy, had to stop. I spent about 15 minutes (est. 20 min survey) listening to music clips, rating them, rating possible new radio and streaming offers, got to the end where they said "almost there, 2 more questions" Answered the 2 questions and on the 2nd hit next and got "sorry, you don't qualify."  Then on another they said 8 minute survey. I spent probably 5 or 6 minutes answering questions about health products then go the "okay, just a few more questions for classification" hit next and boom  "you don't qualify"  I gave up

4)  Why are we getting a daily Email for the $1 bonus the the regular email opportunities. Some say you can do 1 a day but it's listed on both emails. Just send us one email so I don't click on the wrong link.

I'm just so frustrated at the pace that its taking me to earn GCs now. I used to crank through them, even changed my goal because I was doing so well and this whole month has sucked. Now I'm behind schedule.


Ahhh..............okay rant over. I feel better now. Not really but oh well


----------



## LisaNJ25

ahh anyone know what happened to ebay on QR?


----------



## mariezp

I know they were removed on MyPoints too so I am assuming ebay chose to discontinue.


----------



## Killer Fish

Did United daily the last 2 days and nothing has credited.....


----------



## goofy's_gurl

I did about eight surveys yesterday! I know that my Opinion Outpost didn't credit... If it doesnt credit tonight, I think I will email them.


----------



## ratlenhum

goofy's_gurl said:


> I did about eight surveys yesterday! I know that my Opinion Outpost didn't credit... If it doesnt credit tonight, I think I will email them.




Opinion Outpost survey's don't credit until Monday mornings.


----------



## miztressuz

LisaNJ25 said:


> ahh anyone know what happened to ebay on QR?



I think it was on the shopping blog that eBay is suspending their incentive programs across the board for the summer starting June 15. they are going to reevaluate the need and report back in Sept I think. if their revenues don't change then i would suspect they won't bring the program back.


----------



## goofy's_gurl

ratlenhum said:


> Opinion Outpost survey's don't credit until Monday mornings.



Thanks. I never had the luck to qualify for one.


----------



## ratlenhum

Things seem to be back on track. SI surveys working with no problem, qualifying for several each day and they are crediting fairly quickly. I made $7 yesterday which is the most I've made in one day in over a month.


----------



## danetter

Hello everyone, this is my 1st post on the rewards forum but definetly not my 1st post on the disboards. I do surveys on swagbucks and quickrewards and have never been successful in doing the surveys. What is every bodies survey secret?


----------



## danetter

*What is SI surveys?*


ratlenhum said:


> Things seem to be back on track. SI surveys working with no problem, qualifying for several each day and they are crediting fairly quickly. I made $7 yesterday which is the most I've made in one day in over a month.


----------



## danetter

*Oh, this would be so great if I can get this. I have just started QR. Do you have any secrets to being able to actually get a survey completed without spending several minutes answering questions only to get the next page saying I didn't qualify. *


ratlenhum said:


> I reached my original goal!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> When I started with QR at the end of February I was hoping to have earned $400 for our trip. I did so well so fast I hit that goal already. The past few weeks haven't helped much but since I was doing good early on I increased the goal to $500 before our trip. I wonder if I'll make it!


----------



## goofy's_gurl

ratlenhum said:


> Things seem to be back on track. SI surveys working with no problem, qualifying for several each day and they are crediting fairly quickly. I made $7 yesterday which is the most I've made in one day in over a month.



Yes, everything is back on track  Thank goodness! I could usually only qualify for those darn SI surveys. But lately I been reaching between $5-7 a day!!!


----------



## goofy's_gurl

danetter said:


> Hello everyone, this is my 1st post on the rewards forum but definetly not my 1st post on the disboards. I do surveys on swagbucks and quickrewards and have never been successful in doing the surveys. What is every bodies survey secret?



Well what most people will tell you is always clear your cookies!!! Some people do them after every single survey, which to me is a little too much! I usually do them after I try an qualify for the ones in the paid emails. An if you don't qualify for them during the first time stop take a break DIS a little then go back. Thats what I do.


----------



## ratlenhum

goofy's_gurl said:


> Well what most people will tell you is always clear your cookies!!! Some people do them after every single survey, which to me is a little too much! I usually do them after I try an qualify for the ones in the paid emails. An if you don't qualify for them during the first time stop take a break DIS a little then go back. Thats what I do.




I only clear them once a day and do just fine. Every survey is insane. I cashed out on Friday for $25 and am 57 cents away from cashing out another $25 one tonight.


----------



## ratlenhum

i'm almost getting worried. In the past 2 hours I've been doing surveys off an on. Immediately qualified for each one I tried and have complete 8!!! 

why was it so easy?? Never in the time I've been doing this has it been that easy. I just realized what time it was and looked at my list of completed surveys.  I hope they all credit because I'm worried now that this has to be another glitch in the system.

Imagine emailing support? I'd never get manual credit for all of these.  Fingers crossed that these credit. This is too good to be true. I'm going to stop for the night because I'm starting to feel like I just wasted a ton of time!  

  I might need survey pixie dust


----------



## danetter

*I clear every time I get off the computer. Wow 25.00 2x in just a few days. I have just started with QR and have only a little over 2.00. I have thru all of the surveys that I have on my page and also thru paid emails and if I can go thru the survey I spend all that time only for it to say at the end sorry. I have had pretty good luck today though with the surveys on SB, I have completed 2 50SB surveys. But the only actual way to get paid on SB is to earn enough SB to get a paypal card. But I am working on getting enough amazon cards to be able to get my computer ink so every little bit does help especially when my printer ink cost over 40.00.*



ratlenhum said:


> I only clear them once a day and do just fine. Every survey is insane. I cashed out on Friday for $25 and am 57 cents away from cashing out another $25 one tonight.


----------



## Hoosier37

Not a good start to today - every QR survey I click on seems to bring up a 404 error page. Well, except for the SI surveys, which I am not qualifying for. 

I made $100 in April, $100 in May, and I just cashed out $50 for June and feel lucky to have made that. Not what I had hoped.


----------



## loreejohnson

Okay, I want to get in on this. If anyone can give me the links to sign up to take surveys I would really appreciate it.


----------



## amy-momofthree

loreejohnson said:


> Okay, I want to get in on this. If anyone can give me the links to sign up to take surveys I would really appreciate it.



sent you the link


----------



## amy-momofthree

okay, i give up til July 1st.  It seems as though the June surveys have dried up 

I was able to get about 12 days with the bonus


----------



## disneydreamin247

My HSN order just credited for $9.90


----------



## miztressuz

for QR, does anyone know how that $1 promo for doing 5 surveys worked? did you have to get an email about it? i got 3 of the promo's when they had the glitch and i wasn't supposed to get them. so when i actually did 5 survey's on saturday i'm surprised i have not got the bonus. but then again, i never got notified of the promo either so maybe that's the problem? it was only supposed to be for a special group?


----------



## Hoosier37

Eight surveys done so far today, 6 of them from the email and therefore qualifying me for the $1 bonus. Seven of the eight have already credited to my account as well.

I think I'm back and ready for at least a $100 July


----------



## danetter

Well today I am up to almost 5.00. Last night was a little over 2.00. Every little bit helps but I want  more


----------



## ratlenhum

amy-momofthree said:


> okay, i give up til July 1st.  It seems as though the June surveys have dried up
> 
> I was able to get about 12 days with the bonus



For me they were dry all month. This is the best it's been in weeks!

I just cashed out my 2nd $25 GC in 4 days and am back up to $10.53, still waiting for 2 or 3 more surveys to credit and should get the $1 bonus for today


----------



## goofy's_gurl

theres a promo going on????


----------



## ratlenhum

goofy's_gurl said:


> theres a promo going on????



For about a week or so, so far. It is one of the emails with the subject

QuickRewards Network: Today's Daily Surveys

Has links to all the surveys. If you complete 5 surveys from those links in one day you get an extra $1


----------



## goofy's_gurl

ratlenhum said:


> For about a week or so, so far. It is one of the emails with the subject
> 
> QuickRewards Network: Today's Daily Surveys
> 
> Has links to all the surveys. If you complete 5 surveys from those links in one day you get an extra $1



ahh, thanks! 


Is anyone having problems with surveys today??? I cant qualify for a SI survey to save my life. I did an opinion outpost one for it to have the congrats screen then go to sorry you didnt qualify after you taking the survey!  I emailed support just wondering whats going on! I cant be doing this for nothing


----------



## danetter

I wasn't able to qualify for any of the surveys on QR or SB unlike Monday when I completed 2 on SB. However I am now over 5.00 I even changed computers to see if that would help


----------



## goofy's_gurl

For the promo offer... When you complete the 5 surveys an they credit, do we automatically get the $1 or do we email support?


----------



## Hoosier37

goofy's_gurl said:


> For the promo offer... When you complete the 5 surveys an they credit, do we automatically get the $1 or do we email support?



It is automatic - I finally qualified for the first time yesterday and the $1 was there this morning.


----------



## ratlenhum

anyone having problems with the Give Your 2 Cents ones crediting. That and Greenfield are usually my sure fire qualifying surveys and always credit quick.

The last 2 days my GY2C are not crediting


----------



## ratlenhum

sorry double post, computer doing wacky things


----------



## Hoosier37

ratlenhum said:


> anyone having problems with the Give Your 2 Cents ones crediting. That and Greenfield are usually my sure fire qualifying surveys and always credit quick.
> 
> The last 2 days my GY2C are not crediting



I didn't get one yesterday, but I got a 2 Cents the day before and it never credited.


----------



## Killer Fish

Was out of town last Friday through Monday...and catching up have had no time....seems I missed some good days...

If anyone is on Facebook and would help me with one minute of time and go to my picture here: http://www.facebook.com/#!/photo.ph...228214196279.322221.8382221278&type=1&theater

and like headcount first and then like my picture I would be so 

I am trying to win vip tix to a concert in NYC. I am currently in second place. I promise it takes less than a minute!


----------



## ratlenhum

Killer Fish said:


> Was out of town last Friday through Monday...and catching up have had no time....seems I missed some good days...
> 
> If anyone is on Facebook and would help me with one minute of time and go to my picture here: http://www.facebook.com/#!/photo.ph...228214196279.322221.8382221278&type=1&theater
> 
> and like headcount first and then like my picture I would be so
> 
> I am trying to win vip tix to a concert in NYC. I am currently in second place. I promise it takes less than a minute!




DONE!!  Good Luck!


Just cashed out again today!!!  June started off crappy but ended with a bang. I'm now only $25 away from my goal for our August trip. Something tells me earning this last $25 will be painful!


----------



## miztressuz

Still a newbie to QR, I have a question that I can't find an answer to on the site. Hopefully someone would be kind enough to help me out. 

June was the first month I actually reached the Token doubling quota. (101% !) So now what happens? Is it automatic or do I need to email support to have the tokens doubled? And does it double all the tokens you had in the account (cumulative) or only doubles the tokens earned that month? I had a look around the site and couldn't find anything about that program.

I noticed on the daily mailings that we are getting QP's rather than $.01 for each attempt. well the first mail still had the .01 but mail #2 and #3 were QP only. (which sucks BTW) Anyone else have a problem with the QP crediting? I got my .03 like normal for the first email, but my QP balance hasn't changed even though I should have got 150 QP for the attempts from the other emails.


----------



## ratlenhum

miztressuz said:


> Still a newbie to QR, I have a question that I can't find an answer to on the site. Hopefully someone would be kind enough to help me out.
> 
> June was the first month I actually reached the Token doubling quota. (101% !) So now what happens? Is it automatic or do I need to email support to have the tokens doubled? And does it double all the tokens you had in the account (cumulative) or only doubles the tokens earned that month? I had a look around the site and couldn't find anything about that program.
> 
> I noticed on the daily mailings that we are getting QP's rather than $.01 for each attempt. well the first mail still had the .01 but mail #2 and #3 were QP only. (which sucks BTW) Anyone else have a problem with the QP crediting? I got my .03 like normal for the first email, but my QP balance hasn't changed even though I should have got 150 QP for the attempts from the other emails.



You should have seen an increase in your tokens this morning. At the end of each month they double what you earned that month


----------



## miztressuz

poo, i guess i'll email support then. according to the earnings history i had little over 10,000 tokens for june but my account still shows the same total as yesterday. if it worked then i should have gone up by another 10,000.


----------



## ratlenhum

miztressuz said:


> poo, i guess i'll email support then. according to the earnings history i had little over 10,000 tokens for june but my account still shows the same total as yesterday. if it worked then i should have gone up by another 10,000.




They won't double until next month though because you weren't  qualified all month. I think I asked the same question a few months back because this just sounded too familiar   Pretty sure you have to wait until next month to get your doubles


----------



## miztressuz

ratlenhum said:


> They won't double until next month though because you weren't  qualified all month. I think I asked the same question a few months back because this just sounded too familiar   Pretty sure you have to wait until next month to get your doubles



sorry for my confusion, but i will get the extra 10000 tokens on aug 1 then? or are you saying that i qualified to earn double tokens for July, so whatever i earn in july will get doubled on Aug 1?


----------



## ratlenhum

miztressuz said:


> sorry for my confusion, but i will get the extra 10000 tokens on aug 1 then? or are you saying that i qualified to earn double tokens for July, so whatever i earn in july will get doubled on Aug 1?



Whatever you earn in July will double. If you earn 40000 in July then on August 1st another 40000 will show up


----------



## miztressuz

ratlenhum said:


> Whatever you earn in July will double. If you earn 40000 in July then on August 1st another 40000 will show up



gotcha thanks! wish they had that on the website.


----------



## AliceinMaryland

I just found this thread yesterday and I've made a whopping $1.87 LOL from simplegpt and a little less from quickrewards!

I haven't had a chance to read all through this thread yet but I'm sooo confused.  I guess the more I get familiar with the sites, the more I'll learn.

One thing though, what do you all do when they ask for your cell phone number???  I'm not about to give that out.  I even had some of them ask for my social security number!!


----------



## miztressuz

There is a legitimate explanation for the SSN for the site itself - if its a site that pays out in cash or cash equivalent, if you earn more than $600 in the year they are required to send a w2 and report it to the IRS. 

For the cell phone, I don't give that out either. If there is a legit reason why they need to call, i just use my landline or a phone number service. if they want to send text message or something i try to opt out.


----------



## AliceinMaryland

I understand that is the excuse but just because they say thats what your social is for, doesn't mean that you should trust them right off the bat right and give it to them??


----------



## AliceinMaryland

Anybody wanna give me their phone number I can use  ???


----------



## miztressuz

AliceinMaryland said:


> I understand that is the excuse but just because they say thats what your social is for, doesn't mean that you should trust them right off the bat right and give it to them??



I don't personally, but only you can decide how comfortable you are and how far you are willing to go for "free" money. 

If you're looking for advice, I would also suggest you check out how long it takes you to earn the cash and decide if it's worth the time. Some surveys can average 30 minutes but only pay .50. So if you're willing to work for $1.00/hr wage then you're good. I miss the in-person focus groups, the few I qualified for paid about $20/hr. They took 3 hours but at least you felt valued. But I digress. 

So it will take a few days/weeks to get familiar with the site and the payout structure and what works and what doesn't. Once you figure out what credits well and what not, you can work out a streamlined approach. I try to only spend about 1-2 hours a day max and so far I've managed to earn about $30/month on just the QR site. Which for some people is really small potatoes but I'm happy with it - it's just something I do in my spare time. 

Good luck!


----------



## Hoosier37

It is the third day of July. Know how many surveys I've done this month? None. I am not happy. I easily made over $100 in April and May, managed to make $50 in June, and thus far for July I have...nothing.


----------



## goofy's_gurl

Hoosier37 said:


> It is the third day of July. Know how many surveys I've done this month? None. I am not happy. I easily made over $100 in April and May, managed to make $50 in June, and thus far for July I have...nothing.



So far this month, I made $5. I woulda doubled that yesterday but I was out an about.


----------



## AliceinMaryland

I never qualify for any of the surveys   I'm a homemaker, I wonder if me being unemployed or maybe it's my zip code that they are not interested.


----------



## ratlenhum

AliceinMaryland said:


> I never qualify for any of the surveys   I'm a homemaker, I wonder if me being unemployed or maybe it's my zip code that they are not interested.




Can't be that. I'm a homemaker/unemployed status and I do just fine


Just reached my goal of $500 for our trip. Taking a survey break for a few days then may just do a few here and there to start building up for the next one, but I am FRIED on doing surveys!


----------



## goofy's_gurl

ratlenhum said:


> Just reached my goal of $500 for our trip. Taking a survey break for a few days then may just do a few here and there to start building up for the next one, but I am FRIED on doing surveys!



 Congrats!


----------



## dancin Disney style

I'm curious to know if those of you that are making over $50 per month are doing it with the shopping links or just surveys?  So far the best I have done was $25 in two different months....I'm hoping to make it again  for July.

I started QW mid February....I was temporarily off work and was really bored...since then I have cashed in $75 in WDW cards and now have another $8 in my account.  Is there any trick to getting more surveys?  I find that there are very few that will work for me and since July 1 there are even less.  So far this month stinks....too many changes that spell less earning potential.


----------



## cari12

dancin Disney style said:


> I'm curious to know if those of you that are making over $50 per month are doing it with the shopping links or just surveys?  So far the best I have done was $25 in two different months....I'm hoping to make it again  for July.
> 
> I started QW mid February....I was temporarily off work and was really bored...since then I have cashed in $75 in WDW cards and now have another $8 in my account.  Is there any trick to getting more surveys?  I find that there are very few that will work for me and since July 1 there are even less.  So far this month stinks....too many changes that spell less earning potential.



You are doing very well for a Canadian. I am also from Canada and have made $98 since January with just surveys, clicks, videos (if any) and the very occaisional sign-up offer. Although January was a bad month as I was having crediting  problems -the surveys I did weren't crediting.
Most of the surveys are for the US only and even the United Daily (0.90) which I used to qualify for a lot has dried up and I only get once in a while now. I keep plugging away and it is slowly adding up.


----------



## cari12

I have also noticed that in the last couple of weeks, the paid emails are 25QP rather than 0.01 cents a few of the QP clicks have gone and there are a bunch of token clicks. Less value here...


----------



## scdak

Can anyone answer a quick question about double tokens? I am elite now,but my question -  do the tokens double for the amount earned each month or just the last month of the quarter? Thanks in advance for the answers. I have said it before but its worth saying again, DIS boards are a great way to learn things about so many subjects esp. navigating Quick Rewards to maximize earnings!


----------



## hippsmom

Where did Opinion Outpost go? 

I didn't qualify regularly but when I did  it was $1.

Bummed that it is gone since I cannot get Samplicio to load for anything.  Error page every time.


----------



## ratlenhum

dancin Disney style said:


> I'm curious to know if those of you that are making over $50 per month are doing it with the shopping links or just surveys?  So far the best I have done was $25 in two different months....I'm hoping to make it again  for July.
> 
> I started QW mid February....I was temporarily off work and was really bored...since then I have cashed in $75 in WDW cards and now have another $8 in my account.  Is there any trick to getting more surveys?  I find that there are very few that will work for me and since July 1 there are even less.  So far this month stinks....too many changes that spell less earning potential.




I started the last week of February. I just cashed out for another $25 gc that brought my total to $500. About $20 of that was from shopping, the rest from surveys.


----------



## dancin Disney style

ratlenhum said:


> I started the last week of February. I just cashed out for another $25 gc that brought my total to $500. About $20 of that was from shopping, the rest from surveys.



Holy cow.....it must just be a lack of availability for Canadians.  Are there any secrets to qualifying for the surveys?   

One other question....I read that you can clear your cookies from a specific site.  Do you do that or do you do a general clear?  If it's just for the QW site how do you do that?


----------



## danetter

I have been doing QR for about 2wks now and am up to 12.10 I have a question for you QR experts. When you do a survey and it pops up you don't qualify but they have more surveys for you and you continue on to do the surveys and you finally complete one do you get credited or is it just the ones in your daily email surveys?


----------



## Hoosier37

Finally had a good day - I did seven surveys, including five from the email promotion. Assuming it all credits that should be $6. Hopefully the rest of July will be like today


----------



## psimon

Is there a concise list of all of the sites mentioned here? It would be very helpful.

Are there key words you use when searching for rewards sites on Google?

Many thanks...


---Paul in Southern NJ


----------



## cari12

psimon said:


> Is there a concise list of all of the sites mentioned here? It would be very helpful.
> 
> Are there key words you use when searching for rewards sites on Google?
> 
> Many thanks...
> 
> 
> ---Paul in Southern NJ



There is a sticky thread at the top of this Disney Rewards Programs that lists most of the sites available. This thread is mostly about Quickrewards in particular.


----------



## hippsmom

UGH!  I have had none of the SI surveys that I completed credit for 2 days so that means I won't earn the extral $1 either!!  

Please tell me they are crediting slowly and will eventually show up!!


----------



## crazelion

psimon said:


> Is there a concise list of all of the sites mentioned here? It would be very helpful.
> 
> Are there key words you use when searching for rewards sites on Google?
> 
> Many thanks...
> 
> 
> ---Paul in Southern NJ



I used :
swagbucks.com

irazoo.com

zoombucks.com

quickrewards.net

These are my mine sites.


----------



## Hoosier37

hippsmom said:


> UGH!  I have had none of the SI surveys that I completed credit for 2 days so that means I won't earn the extral $1 either!!
> 
> Please tell me they are crediting slowly and will eventually show up!!



Yesterday mine all credited within hours, and the $1 showed up about 4 hours after I completed the fifth survey  I hate when I have days that surveys don't credit, hopefully yours will show up.


----------



## amy-momofthree

anyone else having better luck than me?

I have only been able to do 5 surveys so far in July!!  I can usually get 5 a day!  soooooo frustrating.


----------



## disneydreamin247

amy-momofthree said:


> anyone else having better luck than me?
> 
> I have only been able to do 5 surveys so far in July!!  I can usually get 5 a day!  soooooo frustrating.



I've been doing alright, not exceptional but not terrible either.


----------



## ratlenhum

amy-momofthree said:


> anyone else having better luck than me?
> 
> I have only been able to do 5 surveys so far in July!!  I can usually get 5 a day!  soooooo frustrating.



Same here, but the same thing happened to me last month. I had trouble qualifying and things weren't crediting. I think from now on I'm just skipping the first week of the month


----------



## cari12

amy-momofthree said:


> anyone else having better luck than me?
> 
> I have only been able to do 5 surveys so far in July!!  I can usually get 5 a day!  soooooo frustrating.



I thought it was just me - the last few days I haven't qualified for any and only have 4 for the month so far! Even the 0.01 for the daily email attempts has been reduced to 25QP so not adding up very fast


----------



## disneydreamin247

cari12 said:


> I thought it was just me - the last few days I haven't qualified for any and only have 4 for the month so far! Even the 0.01 for the daily email attempts has been reduced to 25QP so not adding up very fast



The .01 was a temporary increase. It has previously been 25QP for attempts. Most of the surveys are in the $1 bonus email anyway so they don't even really need to offer anything for attempting them.


----------



## cari12

disneydreamin247 said:


> The .01 was a temporary increase. It has previously been 25QP for attempts. Most of the surveys are in the $1 bonus email anyway so they don't even really need to offer anything for attempting them.



The 0.01 was a nice increase though. But for the $1 email, you have to qualify for 5 in one day.


----------



## amy-momofthree

cari12 said:


> I thought it was just me - the last few days I haven't qualified for any and only have 4 for the month so far! Even the 0.01 for the daily email attempts has been reduced to 25QP so not adding up very fast



And the only SI that I qualified for said would take 55 minutes!!! Uh, no thanks.


----------



## amy-momofthree

does anyone use paypal to cash out from QR?  If so, how long until it goes into your account after cashing out?  Thanks!


----------



## cari12

amy-momofthree said:


> does anyone use paypal to cash out from QR?  If so, how long until it goes into your account after cashing out?  Thanks!



I used Paypal to cashout in December and I think it took a couple of days although I have heard reports of same day.


----------



## satorifound

I just wanted to say... I miss SwatCash.    I made a bundle on that site.  Did pretty well at Deal Barbie Pays and Treasure Trooper also.  This was three years ago though.  LOL


----------



## AliceinMaryland

Can someone please tell me how to clear cookies LOL!  I think my inability to do this is hurting me


----------



## disneydreamin247

I always cash out for paypal. Usually it's within 24 hours but once I had it take a couple of days.


----------



## amy-momofthree

cari12 said:


> I used Paypal to cashout in December and I think it took a couple of days although I have heard reports of same day.



Thanks! Think I'll try it.


----------



## amy-momofthree

disneydreamin247 said:


> I always cash out for paypal. Usually it's within 24 hours but once I had it take a couple of days.



Thanks! This might be easier than waiting for the gift card to come in the mail.


----------



## disneydreamin247

amy-momofthree said:


> Thanks! This might be easier than waiting for the gift card to come in the mail.



I don't like gift cards because of the chance of it getting lost in the mail.


----------



## cari12

amy-momofthree said:


> Thanks! This might be easier than waiting for the gift card to come in the mail.



I like paypal because then I can use it for any part of my vacation whereas giftcards limit where you can spend them.


----------



## danetter

YAY!!! I just reached 25.00 on QR. I am wanting to cash out to Paypal and wanting you experts to walk me thru on exactly how to cash it out so I want mess it up and totally lose the 25.00 that I have worked for - for 2 wks.  I would be so upset if I did it wrong and I lost it. When I go onto the QR website I clicked on redeem -- then clicked on paypal -- then I input amount to cashout -- this is where I am kinda stuck a little-- Where it says paypal id (optional) and the password(required) if it says optional how does it know to go to my paypal account? where it says  password required do I input QR password there or my paypal password?  Thanks,,


----------



## dancin Disney style

disneydreamin247 said:


> I don't like gift cards because of the chance of it getting lost in the mail.



LOL!!!  Oh thanks...I ordered a $50 card on Monday.  Now I'll be worried.   Last time it took 8 days to receive it....so I'm thinking that since Monday was a holiday I'll get it this Wednesday. So in the mean time


----------



## disneydreamin247

dancin Disney style said:


> LOL!!!  Oh thanks...I ordered a $50 card on Monday.  Now I'll be worried.   Last time it took 8 days to receive it....so I'm thinking that since Monday was a holiday I'll get it this Wednesday. So in the mean time



Sorry! lol we have terrible mail service here. We are constantly getting mail for other people so I like to be cautious.


----------



## amy-momofthree

dancin Disney style said:


> LOL!!!  Oh thanks...I ordered a $50 card on Monday.  Now I'll be worried.   Last time it took 8 days to receive it....so I'm thinking that since Monday was a holiday I'll get it this Wednesday. So in the mean time



Dont worry   Since January, I have ordered aboout 16 gift cards and got them in the mail, no problem.  I had the gift card in my hand in about a week after cashing out.  I was just looking for a way to get the money faster since my trip is fast approaching


----------



## DOREEN1779

First to reply to clearing cookies....Just click on your tool bar.  Go to Tools and click it. Go to delete browsing history( 1st one ) click it and it will show you the options for clearing cookies.  I clear every time I log in.

Also, The best day to cash out is Wednesday. I cashed out for $175 a couple of weeks ago on a Monday and was nervous it was still processing a couple days later. Thinking something was wrong I shot them an e-mail. I have to say, everytime I e-mail them, they respond really quickly.  They told me they usually download the cashouts Thursdays and Fridays.  After I saw a "cashout accepted" in my earnings history, I received my cards withen 4 days. Quick rewards are awesome
Doreen


----------



## AliceinMaryland

DOREEN1779 said:


> First to reply to clearing cookies....Just click on your tool bar.  Go to Tools and click it. Go to delete browsing history( 1st one ) click it and it will show you the options for clearing cookies.  I clear every time I log in.



Thank you!  I can't believe I'm just learning how to clear cookies LOL  Now, Do I have to clear out after every time I click 1 offer, or just do it once when I go onto the website?


----------



## amy-momofthree

AliceinMaryland said:


> Thank you!  I can't believe I'm just learning how to clear cookies LOL  Now, Do I have to clear out after every time I click 1 offer, or just do it once when I go onto the website?



I usually delete my history before each survey type.  For example, if it is taking me a couple of tries to qualify for an SI survey and I can't get into one of those, then I will delete my history before trying for a Greenfield.  However, I don't delete my history on different attempts in the same survey type, like if it takes me 10-15 minutes to qualify for a Give your 2 cents, I won't delete history for each try.

Make sense?  In general, I delete history before going into each survey type.  Some people only clear once or so a day but I had problems at the beginning and went 3 days without getting credit.  Now, I have no problems.

And deleting history doesn't seem to affect the the daily clicks only the surveys.


----------



## DOREEN1779

I akways clear my cookies after I log on and recently between surveys.  I have found I get credited withen a couple of hours if I clear between surveys. Otherwise I get credited by the end of the day.  Yesterday, I did a greenfield and a give your 2cents first. After I finished an SI, I saw the credits for the 1st two in under an hour. doreen


----------



## ADisneyQueen

Subscribing


----------



## AliceinMaryland

I see the 3 things I have earned points/money under.  What are qp and that 3rd thing next to it that I've earned points for and do they convert to money?  What are they exactly?


----------



## danetter

AliceinMaryland said:


> I see the 3 things I have earned points/money under.  What are qp and that 3rd thing next to it that I've earned points for and do they convert to money?  What are they exactly?



*The 1st thing on QR is the amount in cents/dollars you have earned and 2nd is your QP and for every 100 QP you get .01, the 3rd is tokens and no the tokens don't convert to cash but after you become an elite member you can get stuff with the tokens.*


----------



## danetter

Ok, I did good on clearing at least 1 or 2 surveys a day for 2 wks and then the last 3 days I haven't been able to clear anything. I have been cleaning cookies/history after each survey too and that hasn't helped. This has been the case on QR and SB the last 3 days. Has anybody else had trouble the last few days?


----------



## AliceinMaryland

Thank you Danetter, and how many tokens must you need to become elite, and what does that mean  ?


----------



## danetter

*If I understand correctly you have to complete 75 surveys within 3 months to become an elite member.*


AliceinMaryland said:


> Thank you Danetter, and how many tokens must you need to become elite, and what does that mean  ?


----------



## miztressuz

AliceinMaryland said:


> Thank you Danetter, and how many tokens must you need to become elite, and what does that mean  ?



If you go to the "Loyalty Programs" link at the bottom of the QR page, it'll explain a little bit more about the Elite status. In the "Earnings" link on the left side of the page you can check out your progress bars for Elite status. The "Questions regarding various earning opportunities on the site " section of the FAQ explains what each thing is. All earning opportunities are color coded, so if you see something in Blue your are earning tokens, red is QuickPoints, and Green is Cash. 

On another topic, anyone try to the QRPlay.com site yet? Any luck scoring tokens? I've been playing various times for the past 3 days and nada. Not sure exactly how its supposed to work, they are not good about explaining. I know the tokens are random, but after so many cumulative hours you'd think I'd hit at least 1 random payout. At the moment not sure how it is worth my time, but I'm hoping someone can point out what i'm missing. (I tried emailing support, and while they are quick to respond, they are not helpful at all). So it it working for anyone else?


----------



## dancin Disney style

Received my WDW gift card today...it was post marked July 5th so that's pretty quick considering it had to cross the border.   I cashed in $50 and they sent me 1 card instead of 2....makes my wallet a little lighter


----------



## miztressuz

dancin Disney style said:


> Received my WDW gift card today...it was post marked July 5th so that's pretty quick considering it had to cross the border.   I cashed in $50 and they sent me 1 card instead of 2....makes my wallet a little lighter



nice to hear, i've been letting my cash rack up in the hopes of getting 1 card rather than several little ones. fingers crossed


----------



## dancin Disney style

miztressuz said:


> nice to hear, i've been letting my cash rack up in the hopes of getting 1 card rather than several little ones. fingers crossed



I would prefer to only have one card to carry around but I only started QR in Feb so as soon as I got $25 I ordered a card.  Just to see how long it would take.   So then I wanted to let it build in hopes of only one card but I'm getting close to my trip so I ordered the $50 and might be able to squeeze in another $25 by the end of this month...I'm already at $13  I've set a cut off point of Aug 5th...that will allow plenty of delivery time.

At the moment I'm not getting any surveys....it's been dry for 4 days.

So if I make my final $25 then I'll have an extra $100 to spend.....not bad for taking some time every day to sit and have a cup of tea and play on the computer.


----------



## ratlenhum

I originally thought the same thing about carrying one card around but changed my mind. My goal was $500 and it would really suck to have a GC with that much money on it and lose it. We're taking all $25 cards and my husband and I will carry 2 at a time each, and if they run out we'll charge stuff back to the room.  This way if we lose a gift card at the most we lose $25. The night before we check out I'll go pay off whatever we charged to the room with whatever gift cards are left.



Did anyone get a Daily Email offering today, the one with the $1 bonus?  I didn't get it and was wondering if it went out.


----------



## FlyingBelle

miztressuz said:


> On another topic, anyone try to the QRPlay.com site yet? Any luck scoring tokens? I've been playing various times for the past 3 days and nada. Not sure exactly how its supposed to work, they are not good about explaining. I know the tokens are random, but after so many cumulative hours you'd think I'd hit at least 1 random payout. At the moment not sure how it is worth my time, but I'm hoping someone can point out what i'm missing. (I tried emailing support, and while they are quick to respond, they are not helpful at all). So it it working for anyone else?



Yeah, it took me a while to figure it out.  You have to watch the little icon that looks like a present. It wiggles sometimes, which I don't think means anything.  But twice it flashed red (I think) for a split second.  I happened to see it and click on it, and both times I got a 10 token credit.  You have to be logged in (which I've only been able to do by going back to the blog and accepting the terms).  

The problem I have, is some games you can't see the present on the screen without scrolling up and down (you have to push the present up above the fold to see the full game screen). And sometimes I just plain forget to look at it.  

Anyone else have better luck?


----------



## crazelion

FlyingBelle said:


> Yeah, it took me a while to figure it out.  You have to watch the little icon that looks like a present. It wiggles sometimes, which I don't think means anything.  But twice it flashed red (I think) for a split second.  I happened to see it and click on it, and both times I got a 10 token credit.  You have to be logged in (which I've only been able to do by going back to the blog and accepting the terms).
> 
> The problem I have, is some games you can't see the present on the screen without scrolling up and down (you have to push the present up above the fold to see the full game screen). And sometimes I just plain forget to look at it.
> 
> Anyone else have better luck?



Before start qplay games someone have give me step by step directions in what I am looking for get tokens.  Because I am not getting it.

The games qplay is not simple like swagbucks games. Okay swagbucks was not easy either until someone give step by step directions in what suppose to do.


----------



## disneydreamin247

I had a very weird problem this week (in addition to not qualifying for anything but TWO surveys). I did two United Daily surveys but they credited as something else both time. I emailed support and they said they saw the problem and then the United Daily credited when I looked at my account. That's the first time in over 3 years that has happened to me.


----------



## miztressuz

FlyingBelle said:


> Yeah, it took me a while to figure it out.  You have to watch the little icon that looks like a present. It wiggles sometimes, which I don't think means anything.  But twice it flashed red (I think) for a split second.  I happened to see it and click on it, and both times I got a 10 token credit.  You have to be logged in (which I've only been able to do by going back to the blog and accepting the terms).
> 
> The problem I have, is some games you can't see the present on the screen without scrolling up and down (you have to push the present up above the fold to see the full game screen). And sometimes I just plain forget to look at it.
> 
> Anyone else have better luck?



My laptop is widescreen so it cuts off some of the game screen, I go into View on the browser and Zoom out until I can see the red bar. They seem to have a problem with the login, at least from what I've seen. I reported it to support and got a useless response. (they told me to try the link I had just told them didn't work... very helpful) But once you accept the terms and conditions I think you should be able to go straight to the site and hit 'login' if needed. 

You have been luckier than I cuz I have been keeping my eye on the box and nothing, not even a wiggle. So at least I have confirmation now that _is_ where I should be looking. I've played 3 or 4 session of at least 30 minutes and haven't seen a shimmy. I tried switching games and I tried 30 minutes on just one game. Just not to be I guess.


----------



## FlyingBelle

miztressuz said:


> My laptop is widescreen so it cuts off some of the game screen, I go into View on the browser and Zoom out until I can see the red bar. They seem to have a problem with the login, at least from what I've seen. I reported it to support and got a useless response. (they told me to try the link I had just told them didn't work... very helpful) But once you accept the terms and conditions I think you should be able to go straight to the site and hit 'login' if needed.
> 
> You have been luckier than I cuz I have been keeping my eye on the box and nothing, not even a wiggle. So at least I have confirmation now that _is_ where I should be looking. I've played 3 or 4 session of at least 30 minutes and haven't seen a shimmy. I tried switching games and I tried 30 minutes on just one game. Just not to be I guess.



Thanks for the tip on zooming out.

Both times it was pretty early into the game - so if I don't see it within the first few minutes, I quit the game and try again.


----------



## goofy's_gurl

Surveys on QR are horrible this month!!! I guess everyone sucked them up an didn't want to share.  On to Opinion Outpost!


----------



## crazelion

goofy's_gurl said:


> Surveys on QR are horrible this month!!! I guess everyone sucked them up an didn't want to share.  On to Opinion Outpost!



Surveys have few and far between for me.  I use at least get credit for survey everyday.  Now If get one survey a week I am happy.

Swagbucks have paypal gift cards now.  I am all right with for now.


----------



## goofy's_gurl

crazelion said:


> Surveys have few and far between for me.  I use at least get credit for survey everyday.  Now If get one survey a week I am happy.
> 
> Swagbucks have paypal gift cards now.  I am all right with for now.




I do surveys on Swagbucks (havent been on in a couple of days), QR, OpinionOutpost, an MyView. An today so far I made teh most money on OpinionOupost. An I am really close to getting a amazon card on Myview. UGH!


----------



## amy-momofthree

goofy's_gurl said:


> Surveys on QR are horrible this month!!! I guess everyone sucked them up an didn't want to share.  On to Opinion Outpost!



I agree!  Right now, I will be lucky if I make the $25 this month.  I usually make $25 or more a week! GRRRRR!


----------



## goofy's_gurl

I made two dollars!!!


----------



## disneydreamin247

I got 5 surveys today!


----------



## danetter

I went several days without completing not 1 survey and then I went to my email account that I use with my QR account and deleted all the messages out and I don't know if that has had something to do with it or not but yesterday I cleared 4 surveys and today I have done 2 surveys already and cleared both of them. I am taking a break right now(got to run to town).

On the paid emails I go through the website instead of my email and don't check my emails often I had a lot of email to clear out. So if you are like me and don't delete your emails go through and delete to see if that helps. Like I said I went about 3 days without clearing a survey then after I deleted all those emails then I started clearing. 4 yesterday and already 2 today, hopefully I can clear more when I get back home.


----------



## Killer Fish

Just hit 600,000 tokens and cashed out for $25


----------



## goofy's_gurl

Killer Fish said:


> Just hit 600,000 tokens and cashed out for $25



 Congrats


----------



## goofy's_gurl

I did seven surveys!!!! yay!!! Made about $7


----------



## disneydreamin247

Killer Fish said:


> Just hit 600,000 tokens and cashed out for $25



 exciting! I'll be able to cash out for mine by the end of the month.


----------



## goofy's_gurl

How's everyone doing this month?


----------



## ratlenhum

goofy's_gurl said:


> How's everyone doing this month?



I'm not really trying since I reached my goal.  Skipping days and just don't have the time but I just cashed out my second GC this month


----------



## marandr

Anyone make over $600 and gave them your social security number for taxes?


----------



## FlyingBelle

I can't get any surveys today!  Frustrating since it's been pretty good this week.


----------



## Virtucomp

Has anyone been able to play the new QuickRewards QRPlay games?

I get all the way to a screen where it says play game ... then the screen just has a broken picture icon.


----------



## omghidanielle

Virtucomp said:


> Has anyone been able to play the new QuickRewards QRPlay games?
> 
> I get all the way to a screen where it says play game ... then the screen just has a broken picture icon.



I've been playing some of the games... they are strange and I don't seem to know how many points I should be earning or anything.

Might want to wait a little longer for this one.


----------



## cglaura

marandr said:


> Anyone make over $600 and gave them your social security number for taxes?



Yes, but it is with the companies I've been with for many years (sunshine rewards and simpleGPT).  I'm not sure I'd give it to someone that just opened the site.  I have my file frozen at all 3 credit agencies though (not that it is 100% foolproof, I know).

Many people stagger their earnings over multiple sites, staying just under  $600 for each.  I don't have the patience for that type of record keeping.  I'd be duplicating offers left and right


----------



## disneydreamin247

I haven't hit $600 yet but I wouldn't have any hesitation to give it to QR. I've been using them since 08. I will be hitting $600 this year for sure and when they request my information I'll gladly give it to them.


----------



## crazelion

cglaura said:


> Yes, but it is with the companies I've been with for many years (sunshine rewards and simpleGPT).  I'm not sure I'd give it to someone that just opened the site.  I have my file frozen at all 3 credit agencies though (not that it is 100% foolproof, I know).
> 
> Many people stagger their earnings over multiple sites, staying just under  $600 for each.  I don't have the patience for that type of record keeping.  I'd be duplicating offers left and right



Do they have daily clicks again on simplegpt again.  Miss doing that site but I don't have the patience to make 20 emails day now.


----------



## lifesgr8

sorry if this is a repeat but, dont want to read through all 101 pages!! LOL!  is there a link to the website to join or just google quick rewards?  

I have used my points for ever but, dont earn any disney cash?!


----------



## cglaura

crazelion said:


> Do they have daily clicks again on simplegpt again.  Miss doing that site but I don't have the patience to make 20 emails day now.



No daily clicks.  Well, I think there are 2...so 4 cents lol.  I haven't used the site in awhile.  I go through cycles, I just get burned out making all the emails for the freebie offers too.

I stick to SR for surveys, but summertime I'm just so hard to get motivated.  I think I did about 2 surveys last month   I can usually get about $45 worth.  Then I think,  I just tossed $45 for being lazy! So trying to get back into the swing of things.


----------



## disneydreamin247

Cashed in my 600k tokens last night.


----------



## mommyof3princess27

looking for a good site to do surveys for money....which site is the best?


----------



## goofy's_gurl

mommyof3princess27 said:


> looking for a good site to do surveys for money....which site is the best?



Quickrewards, or even ***************.


----------



## crazelion

cglaura said:


> No daily clicks.  Well, I think there are 2...so 4 cents lol.  I haven't used the site in awhile.  I go through cycles, I just get burned out making all the emails for the freebie offers too.
> 
> I stick to SR for surveys, but summertime I'm just so hard to get motivated.  I think I did about 2 surveys last month   I can usually get about $45 worth.  Then I think,  I just tossed $45 for being lazy! So trying to get back into the swing of things.



I am glad I not only one get burn out making all those emails.  I do my surveys on quickrewards.net .  I am doing good.  Now swagbucks has been awesome now.  That is my cash cow now.  I don't even do offers at all on there.


----------



## goofy's_gurl

I am having a bad time qualifying for surveys.. UGH!!!!!


----------



## disneydreamin247

goofy's_gurl said:


> I am having a bad time qualifying for surveys.. UGH!!!!!



I got 3 yesterday. Idk if I qualified for more because I only had time for 3. My shopping is definitely offsetting my lack of surveys this month. I got over $20 back!


----------



## lifesgr8

cglaura said:


> No daily clicks.  Well, I think there are 2...so 4 cents lol.  I haven't used the site in awhile.  I go through cycles, I just get burned out making all the emails for the freebie offers too.
> 
> I stick to SR for surveys, but summertime I'm just so hard to get motivated.  I think I did about 2 surveys last month   I can usually get about $45 worth.  Then I think,  I just tossed $45 for being lazy! So trying to get back into the swing of things.



What is sr (surveys)??


----------



## disneydreamin247

sr is a survey site but I prefer QR. They have more surveys, pay more, offer a lot of promotions, and have great customer service.


----------



## goofy's_gurl

I just ordered my $15 Amazon GC from myview!


----------



## crazelion

lifesgr8 said:


> What is sr (surveys)??



sr if for sunshine rewards site


----------



## omghidanielle

I did pretty well today.  I'm saving up to try and pay for a whole trip in full.  I'm up to $828.95 as of this evening, a $25.13 increase from last week.  13 months to go!


----------



## lifesgr8

crazelion said:


> sr if for sunshine rewards site



so just google sunshine rewards site?


----------



## lifesgr8

disneydreamin247 said:


> sr is a survey site but I prefer QR. They have more surveys, pay more, offer a lot of promotions, and have great customer service.



can you pass along the website for qr?


----------



## goofy's_gurl

lifesgr8 said:


> can you pass along the website for qr?



QR= Quick Rewards


----------



## disneydreamin247

lifesgr8 said:


> can you pass along the website for qr?



PM'ed you.


----------



## Killer Fish

disneydreamin247 said:


> Cashed in my 600k tokens last night.





Nice work....I have not even tried in a few days....lazy on my part


----------



## disneydreamin247

Killer Fish said:


> Nice work....I have not even tried in a few days....lazy on my part



My MacBook charger is fried thanks to DS so I have to try to commandeer my parents' iMac when I can. I've been doing alright but I'm not killing myself to do as many as possible. If I do 2 I'm happy. If I don't do any I don't kick myself over it.


----------



## crazelion

lifesgr8 said:


> so just google sunshine rewards site?



Yes.  It will show up.


----------



## auger

I am very new to the survey sites.

Can someone explain my QR account to me?

I have Cash, Quick Points, and Tokens.

I understand the Cash, but what are the QP and Tokens good for?

TIA


----------



## ratlenhum

auger said:


> I am very new to the survey sites.
> 
> Can someone explain my QR account to me?
> 
> I have Cash, Quick Points, and Tokens.
> 
> I understand the Cash, but what are the QP and Tokens good for?
> 
> TIA




Every 100 QP gives you a penny.  The tokens just keep adding up and you can redeem them for stuff. If you become an Elite member, you can redeem them for cash. 
Click on REDEEM at the top of the page and look under Token Cashout to see the options.


----------



## auger

ratlenhum said:


> Every 100 QP gives you a penny.  The tokens just keep adding up and you can redeem them for stuff. If you become an Elite member, you can redeem them for cash.
> Click on REDEEM at the top of the page and look under Token Cashout to see the options.



So, for the QPs, when I reach 100 it will automatically become $0.01 of cash?


----------



## goofy's_gurl

auger said:


> So, for the QPs, when I reach 100 it will automatically become $0.01 of cash?



Yes.


----------



## DisneyBoyz

I'm curious how much time each day you need to spend online? I joined two reward programs and signed up to take surveys with the first one. I didn't qualify for the first seven and got discouraged...


----------



## goofy's_gurl

DisneyBoyz said:


> I'm curious how much time each day you need to spend online? I joined two reward programs and signed up to take surveys with the first one. I didn't qualify for the first seven and got discouraged...



I spend maybe a hour or two online just doing surveys.. But I dont just sit here an do them one after the other. I just do the regular things I would do.


----------



## auger

goofy's_gurl said:


> Yes.





ratlenhum said:


> Every 100 QP gives you a penny.  The tokens just keep adding up and you can redeem them for stuff. If you become an Elite member, you can redeem them for cash.
> Click on REDEEM at the top of the page and look under Token Cashout to see the options.



Thank-you both!


----------



## dancin Disney style

DisneyBoyz said:


> I'm curious how much time each day you need to spend online? I joined two reward programs and signed up to take surveys with the first one. I didn't qualify for the first seven and got discouraged...



I sit with my afternoon cup of tea for about an hour.  Lately, I've been doing better after 8pm so I've been working on the surveys for about 90 minutes before going to bed.  It's been paying off I've earned double what I normally do.  Only thing is I keep getting the same surveys...it's super boring but they keep paying me.


----------



## macluck

yes please share your tips...I just joined!


----------



## goofy's_gurl

macluck said:


> yes please share your tips...I just joined!



Well, a lot of knowledge actually is in this thread. I would recommend you read at least some of it..  But I would say do the daily clicks, do surveys (always clear cookies) an if your going to shop online check to see what you can get through them.


----------



## disneydreamin247

Absolutely shop through QR. not only do you get cash back, but if you make elite you get a bonus for your shopping orders. I've gotten $21 back from shopping this month.


----------



## Hoosier37

Anyone else slow to get anything credited from yesterday? I did the United Daily, My View, Opinion Central, Greenfield, and two SI surveys, and NOTHING has credited as of this morning.


----------



## ILoveSmores

Nothing from yesterday (July 21) credited for me either. I did pretty much all the same ones as you. I should have gotten my dollar bonus too.

I'm going to wait and see if they credit, if not I'll shoot them an email about it. I don't want to keep doing them if they are not going to credit.


----------



## ILoveSmores

Hi again,

I just double checked my account and all my credits were there!

I love Quick Rewards


----------



## goofy's_gurl

I absolutely love free money!!! I just cashed in for a 15 citi prepaid card today on Opinionoutpost!!!! Woohoo


----------



## danetter

I had everything to credit yesterday but I have completed 2 surveys and watched videos today and nothing has credited today. It usually is credited within the hour but not today.


----------



## Hoosier37

I just got home and everything finally credited from yesterday.


----------



## goofy's_gurl

Did 3 surveys so far. The most I did for a while now, esp, on a weekend.


----------



## disneydreamin247

I guess today is a slow crediting day. I did 5 surveys already and no credit yet.


----------



## danetter

I have done nothing today absolutely nothing. Every survey I tried said sorry unfortunately you do not qualify.  Oh well, I will try again tomorrow or tonight when the kids go to bed.


----------



## scdak

I guess the end of the month drought for me has started, thank goodness I just "had" to do some shopping At least that makes my QR account rise a little bit!


----------



## FlyingBelle

I've only qualified for 1 in the last few days...


----------



## disneydreamin247

Still waiting for 2 from yesterday and my bonus...


----------



## ratlenhum

I've been too busy to even try seriously lately. I've been just trying for one a day to hit enough in the quarter to stay ELITE.  Sounds like I'm not missing much.


----------



## goofy's_gurl

I just cashed out for my second time for Inboxdollars  An its been less then a year!!!!


----------



## disneydreamin247

ratlenhum said:


> I've been too busy to even try seriously lately. I've been just trying for one a day to hit enough in the quarter to stay ELITE.  Sounds like I'm not missing much.



I've actually been doing very well lately


----------



## TMJR

ratlenhum said:


> I've been too busy to even try seriously lately. I've been just trying for one a day to hit enough in the quarter to stay ELITE.  Sounds like I'm not missing much.



I am new to QR...can you please explain to me what happens when you gain elite status?

Thanks!


----------



## disneydreamin247

Both of the $1 Samplicio surveys I did have not credited yet.


----------



## pearljammer

I don't know how you do it.  I've been doing this for a few weeks now and for a majority of them, I'll spend a good 5 minutes answering questions to get "you do not qualify".  Well, I guess not - you've got my answers though!!!! is what I want to say. And my time!   I'm only up to $16 thus far.  Not to mention I don't have a lot of time to do it but I try to do one a day, will try for more after not qualifying for most of them, I'm DONE! for the day.  I'm determined to get my one gift card and then I don't know how much more I'll do.


----------



## danetter

After about 3 days of not qualifying for anything I have finally completed 3 surveys today


----------



## dancin Disney style

danetter said:


> After about 3 days of not qualifying for anything I have finally completed 3 surveys today



That's good to hear....I was getting them like crazy last week and this week I've been lucky to get 1 a day.  I made $25 in the first 2 weeks of the month, which is a ton for me, and I had hoped to make it to $50 by Aug 5th....I'm only at $30 right now.  

It also appears that everything is slow to credit.


How fast do you get your credit if you cashout through Paypal?  I rarely use PP and when I did it was with my credit card.


----------



## disneydreamin247

I'm still waiting on 4 surveys to credit.


----------



## ValpoCory

pearljammer said:


> I don't know how you do it.  I've been doing this for a few weeks now and for a majority of them, I'll spend a good 5 minutes answering questions to get "you do not qualify".  Well, I guess not - you've got my answers though!!!! is what I want to say. And my time!   I'm only up to $16 thus far.  Not to mention I don't have a lot of time to do it but I try to do one a day, will try for more after not qualifying for most of them, I'm DONE! for the day.  I'm determined to get my one gift card and then I don't know how much more I'll do.



I am new to QR.  After an hour or so of filling out a few forms and getting the "You do not qualify" message a few times, I am only at $0.20 for doing a Chili's coupon.  Does this get better or is it a waste of time?  Even if this works, it seems like getting paid $2 an hour.  Not sure my time is that cheap.


----------



## disneydreamin247

This isn't going to pay like employment would. This is "free" money for answering questions on your computer from home. For some it is worth it and for others it isn't. I have over $500 for my upcoming trip from clicking my mouse while I watch TV or feed my DD. To me it is definitely worth it.


----------



## dancin Disney style

disneydreamin247 said:


> This isn't going to pay like employment would. This is "free" money for answering questions on your computer from home. For some it is worth it and for others it isn't. I have over $500 for my upcoming trip from clicking my mouse while I watch TV or feed my DD. To me it is definitely worth it.



I'm in the same camp.   It's free money that I'm getting for playing on the computer...which I would be doing anyway.  It also keeps me at home sometimes when I would other wise be out and probably spending money.


----------



## pearljammer

I'm just over $17 and by golly....I'm going to get that $25 if my arms falls off (which it feels like at times).  I'm on the comp so much at work that it literally kills my arms to sit and do these.  But free money is free...ummm....sort of.


----------



## crazelion

disneydreamin247 said:


> This isn't going to pay like employment would. This is "free" money for answering questions on your computer from home. For some it is worth it and for others it isn't. I have over $500 for my upcoming trip from clicking my mouse while I watch TV or feed my DD. To me it is definitely worth it.



I consider this my fun money for vacations, eating out and paying for Christmas presents for the kids. This not my main source of income.  I doing this because I like free money. LOL


----------



## goofy's_gurl

crazelion said:


> I consider this my fun money for vacations, eating out and paying for Christmas presents for the kids. This not my main source of income.  I doing this because I like free money. LOL



Who doesn't like free money? I have $50 coming in the mail next week!!!  Oh what will I do with it.


----------



## disneydreamin247

I'm totally bummed that my account is going to go from SO high to so low for our trip!


----------



## ValpoCory

Several people on here are going for $25 to get a Disney Gift Card.  Can't you just cash out through paypal at any time and get actual cash?  

I'm failing to understand why someone thinks $75 worth of Disney cards is better than $75 of cash.  At best it's equal ... for you can buy a $75 Disney gift card at a grocery store.

But like I said, I'm new to QR.  Are there fees associated with the Paypal method that makes the Disney GC more financially prudent?


----------



## LisaNJ25

ValpoCory said:


> Several people on here are going for $25 to get a Disney Gift Card.  Can't you just cash out through paypal at any time and get actual cash?
> 
> I'm failing to understand why someone thinks $75 worth of Disney cards is better than $75 of cash.  At best it's equal ... for you can buy a $75 Disney gift card at a grocery store.



sure you can cash out for paypal.  I do it all of the time if I do not have a trip planned.

By cashing out for Disney gift cards at least to me is less temptation to spend the cash and save the gift cards for vacation.


----------



## disneydreamin247

I just don't cash out until a few days before my trip and then transfer it to my checking account. I prefer paypal because I'm afraid gift cards will get lost in the mail.


----------



## lifesgr8

I am wondering why I am not qualifying for any surveys?  I spend from 5-10 minutes answering questions and they say...sorry you did not qualify.

How do I get the daily stuff, like clicking on an email?  Can I get these like I get my points?


----------



## ValpoCory

lifesgr8 said:


> I am wondering why I am not qualifying for any surveys?  I spend from 5-10 minutes answering questions and they say...sorry you did not qualify.
> 
> How do I get the daily stuff, like clicking on an email?  Can I get these like I get my points?



I'm having the same problem.  I answer surveys then half way through they say I am not eligibile.  I seem to only get the $0.01 search cash and the half a cent trivia question each day.  

The emails started coming for me on Day 2 or so, so if you just joined you might have to wait a day.


----------



## ValpoCory

LisaNJ25 said:


> sure you can cash out for paypal.  I do it all of the time if I do not have a trip planned.
> 
> By cashing out for Disney gift cards at least to me is less temptation to spend the cash and save the gift cards for vacation.



Thanks.  But cashing out for Disney gift cards gives you more temptation to plan a trip to Disney World.  So you might ultimately save money by cashing out through Paypal.


----------



## cari12

ValpoCory said:


> I'm having the same problem.  I answer surveys then half way through they say I am not eligibile.  I seem to only get the $0.01 search cash and the half a cent trivia question each day.
> 
> The emails started coming for me on Day 2 or so, so if you just joined you might have to wait a day.



Do the Daily Clicks and QR Daily Clicks -will net you a few more cents a day which is something on days where you don't qualify for the surveys. I also check for the Daily videos -half a cent for each one you watch. It all adds up slowly but its basically free money.


----------



## cari12

ValpoCory said:


> Several people on here are going for $25 to get a Disney Gift Card.  Can't you just cash out through paypal at any time and get actual cash?
> 
> I'm failing to understand why someone thinks $75 worth of Disney cards is better than $75 of cash.  At best it's equal ... for you can buy a $75 Disney gift card at a grocery store.
> 
> But like I said, I'm new to QR.  Are there fees associated with the Paypal method that makes the Disney GC more financially prudent?



I agree, I prefer Paypal because then you can use the cash for any part of your vacation (like flights, groceries for the room) not just at the park. Also, I don't want to have to carry around a bunch of giftcards.


----------



## ratlenhum

disneydreamin247 said:


> This isn't going to pay like employment would. This is "free" money for answering questions on your computer from home. For some it is worth it and for others it isn't. I have over $500 for my upcoming trip from clicking my mouse while I watch TV or feed my DD. To me it is definitely worth it.



Same here. My husband works nights and my kid goes to bed at 8pm. My nights are filled with the computer, laundry and the TV and I answer surveys and do silly things on here.

Between QR and 2 other sites I do things on, I have $550 in Disney GC, $100 in Southwest gift cards, and $175 banked at Amazon towards Christmas. I just started this stuff at the end of February. I'm thrilled!


----------



## ratlenhum

Every so often I go through a period of a few days where SI surveys don't credit.

three days now, no SI credits. I'm stopping those for a few days. Anyone else have a problem with SI surveys crediting?


----------



## Virtucomp

How do the points doubling work with Elite status on QR?

Am I supposed to get 100 points instead of 50 for watching a video or do they double at the end of the month?


----------



## ratlenhum

Virtucomp said:


> How do the points doubling work with Elite status on QR?
> 
> Am I supposed to get 100 points instead of 50 for watching a video or do they double at the end of the month?



You get Quick Points for watching videos. They don't double at all. Your tokens double at the end of each month.


----------



## danetter

ratlenhum said:


> Every so often I go through a period of a few days where SI surveys don't credit.
> 
> three days now, no SI credits. I'm stopping those for a few days. Anyone else have a problem with SI surveys crediting?



*I have not been able to complete an SI survey in about a week. I go through several questions and then get sorry you don't qualify, but with options to continue on to try a few more SI surveys with the same thing SORRY, until I have tried several then get sorry we have no more surveys for you. *


----------



## tamcase

danetter said:


> *I have not been able to complete an SI survey in about a week. I go through several questions and then get sorry you don't qualify, but with options to continue on to try a few more SI surveys with the same thing SORRY, until I have tried several then get sorry we have no more surveys for you. *



I am having a terrible time too, but have completed 2 in the past few days with no credit.  I am not good at keeping records like a lot of people are, but I know my totals have not been going up


----------



## amy-momofthree

sheeew!  I just completed two to earn the $25 a month to stay elite.  That was a struggle!  I have never had such a hard time!  I hope August is better!!!


----------



## danetter

Am I able to sign up my mother through my computer with my link and still get credit? I know my family in my household can't have more than 1 account but my mother doesn't live with me. I didn't know if they would reject it coming from the same computer.


----------



## miztressuz

ratlenhum said:


> Every so often I go through a period of a few days where SI surveys don't credit.
> 
> three days now, no SI credits. I'm stopping those for a few days. Anyone else have a problem with SI surveys crediting?



I've done 3 this week from different routers and only 1 has credited - SI Daily Survey 2. I just sent an email to support for the 1 of them since it's been 3 days. The other was just yesterday so I'll hold my breath today and see what happens. 

SI Surveys was the only company I didn't have problems with crediting, usually within 2 hours or so. So I asked in my email if they were having problems with SI this week - we'll see if they answer.


----------



## Killer Fish

ratlenhum said:


> Same here. My husband works nights and my kid goes to bed at 8pm. My nights are filled with the computer, laundry and the TV and I answer surveys and do silly things on here.
> 
> Between QR and 2 other sites I do things on, I have $550 in Disney GC, $100 in Southwest gift cards, and $175 banked at Amazon towards Christmas. I just started this stuff at the end of February. I'm thrilled!



What are the other 2 you do/what needs to be done...

Don't know why I am looking to add....Have not even really tried for the last month on QR...$9 for all of July...lame (my fault)


----------



## dancin Disney style

Does anyone cash out via Paypal?  I very rarely use Paypal for anything so I'm not up on the ins and outs of it.

How long does it take to get your credit if you use PP and can you have PP credit the same credit card that you have set up to pay for items?


----------



## cari12

dancin Disney style said:


> Does anyone cash out via Paypal?  I very rarely use Paypal for anything so I'm not up on the ins and outs of it.
> 
> How long does it take to get your credit if you use PP and can you have PP credit the same credit card that you have set up to pay for items?[/
> 
> I have cashed out for PP, took 2 days I think to get the money. It does go to the bank account you have set up with PP.
> However, as you are from Canada like me-PP takes a couple of percent unless the payment is over $150 so I am waiting this time to reach $150.


----------



## danetter

dancin Disney style said:


> Does anyone cash out via Paypal?  I very rarely use Paypal for anything so I'm not up on the ins and outs of it.
> 
> How long does it take to get your credit if you use PP and can you have PP credit the same credit card that you have set up to pay for items?


*I cashed out on Thursday (28th) and it was in my paypal account on Friday(29th). This was my 2nd cashout. *


----------



## danetter

What is the most surveys that you all have been able to complete in a days time? I completed 4 yesterday which is the most for me, only 1 other time a couple weeks ago was I able to complete 4 then. Most days it is only about 2-3. If some of you are able to complete more what is the secret I do each 1 survey and then when it says sorry you don't qualify then it says but we have more would you like to continue I click yes until I am able to complete 1 or until it tells me there is no more surveys for me then I go to the next survey on the list and repeat. Are you able to complete more when you become an elite member? TIA


----------



## lifesgr8

How do I know if it is working?  I am clicking on the daily offers...going to websites...clicking on the websites.  

My totals are not moving.  

Do I need to click on something besides "do offer" ?  Do I need to be checking the box at the top of the offer?


----------



## ratlenhum

danetter said:


> What is the most surveys that you all have been able to complete in a days time? I completed 4 yesterday which is the most for me, only 1 other time a couple weeks ago was I able to complete 4 then. Most days it is only about 2-3. If some of you are able to complete more what is the secret I do each 1 survey and then when it says sorry you don't qualify then it says but we have more would you like to continue I click yes until I am able to complete 1 or until it tells me there is no more surveys for me then I go to the next survey on the list and repeat. Are you able to complete more when you become an elite member? TIA




When I'm on a good roll I cash out a $25 gift card every 6 days. My record was 4 days.


----------



## lifesgr8

I understand the money number at the top of my page but, what are the other 2 numbers?  what do they mean?  what do I do with them?


----------



## danetter

lifesgr8 said:


> I understand the money number at the top of my page but, what are the other 2 numbers?  what do they mean?  what do I do with them?



*QP is your quickpoints. For every 100 QP you get .01 cents. The next is tokens. You can eventually earn stuff/money with tokens but not until you become an elite member. When you complete 75 surveys within 3months you become an elite member.*


----------



## danetter

ratlenhum said:


> When I'm on a good roll I cash out a $25 gift card every 6 days. My record was 4 days.


 *Wow! Mine has been 25.00 about every 2 wks. I would be so excited if I could get it to 25.00 weekly. I will do good 2 or 3 days then bam I won't do anything for a couple of days. I cashed out Thursday evening and already back up to over 5.00 and I still have several more surveys to go thru. So maybe if this week goes good then maybe I can get there.*


----------



## lifesgr8

danetter said:


> *Wow! Mine has been 25.00 about every 2 wks. I would be so excited if I could get it to 25.00 weekly. I will do good 2 or 3 days then bam I won't do anything for a couple of days. I cashed out Thursday evening and already back up to over 5.00 and I still have several more surveys to go thru. So maybe if this week goes good then maybe I can get there.*




Ok so what's the deal? Is it that I am new and have no clue what I am doing? Or is my stuff not worth much since I am new? 
I've been on 2 hours & have 4 cents?! Am I missing something? How are you earning $25 in 2 wks?


----------



## tamcase

ratlenhum said:


> Same here. My husband works nights and my kid goes to bed at 8pm. My nights are filled with the computer, laundry and the TV and I answer surveys and do silly things on here.
> 
> Between QR and 2 other sites I do things on, I have $550 in Disney GC, $100 in Southwest gift cards, and $175 banked at Amazon towards Christmas. I just started this stuff at the end of February. I'm thrilled!



I would love to know what other 2 sites you are using!  I just use QR and haven't had a lot of success lately.  I only have just over 200.00 and that has been since February.  I don't qualify for many surveys for some reason.  I do some shopping through them when I can.  I do all the daily games and clicks too.  Would love to get more $$$.


----------



## danetter

lifesgr8 said:


> Ok so what's the deal? Is it that I am new and have no clue what I am doing? Or is my stuff not worth much since I am new?
> I've been on 2 hours & have 4 cents?! Am I missing something? How are you earning $25 in 2 wks?



*I just get on and go through the daily clicks, paid emails and the surveys on the home page. When I don't qualify it most of the time gives you an option to continue on for another survey and I do this until I complete a survey. I have completed 3 today. 1st 2 hasn't credited that was .80 each  but the 3rd survey which was done hours later has. Another post above me says they are able to get 25.00 every week. I wish that was me *


----------



## disneydreamin247

Don't forget to do your shopping through them as well.


----------



## TMJR

Once you redeem, how long does it take to get your gift certificate from Quick Rewards?  I didn't get any kind of confirmation or anything, is that normal?

Thanks!


----------



## disneydreamin247

Anyone else's stuff not crediting today? I'm waiting for 4 surveys to credit plus 2 targeted surveys which I know will probably credit tomorrow.


----------



## crossfusion

disneydreamin247 said:


> Anyone else's stuff not crediting today? I'm waiting for 4 surveys to credit plus 2 targeted surveys which I know will probably credit tomorrow.


I just joined so I could reply...yesterday I completed 2 SSI surveys, a united daily survey router and a giveusyour2cents (not to mention a greenfield but that credited somehow) and I did a greenfield and a giveusyour2cents today...NONE of which have credited for me yet. hopefully they'll credit tomorrow though and i'm hoping that since it's the weekend the companies are just slow or 'taking a break' from crediting people.


----------



## danetter

crossfusion said:


> I just joined so I could reply...yesterday I completed 2 SSI surveys, a united daily survey router and a giveusyour2cents (not to mention a greenfield but that credited somehow) and I did a greenfield and a giveusyour2cents today...NONE of which have credited for me yet. hopefully they'll credit tomorrow though and i'm hoping that since it's the weekend the companies are just slow or 'taking a break' from crediting people.


*I too completed a give me your 2 cents and another 1 can't remember but I do know both were .80 cent surveys that I completed on Sat. morning and still as of today (Sunday night almost MOnday) no cash. I also completed another Sat. evening and within 30min was credited. I have done several surveys today(Sunday) and it has been another 1 of those days of not being able to complete.*


----------



## crossfusion

danetter said:


> *I too completed a give me your 2 cents and another 1 can't remember but I do know both were .80 cent surveys that I completed on Sat. morning and still as of today (Sunday night almost MOnday) no cash. I also completed another Sat. evening and within 30min was credited. I have done several surveys today(Sunday) and it has been another 1 of those days of not being able to complete.*


it's now 1 a.m. for me and still haven't received credit for any of them


----------



## CAStevens218

I'm also missing two Greenfields and one of the $.90 surveys from this weekend!  Hopefully they credit today!!


----------



## disneydreamin247

Has anyone contacted support?


----------



## miztressuz

here is my reply from QR support when I mentioned the problem with SI Survey's not crediting:

"Overall SI router is only good in crediting if browsers are rotated often.
Did you try using another browser to see if that works?
Also it is very important if you don't qualify not to click on the "want to
try another survey" button and to start by clicking on our link again to
attempt second time. It is one of the most problematic survey routers."

and a follow up after I asked if this was a global problem as other people reported similar issues :
"I am seeing SI credits coming in so I am not seeing any issues from our
end. Did you try Google Chrome?"

So far the consistent SI Survey router that credits is "SI Survey 2". That always credits for me even when the other routers were not in the past 2 weeks. I use Firefox only because when I use IE7 NOTHING credits, at all. Just my experience. Strangely enough, I also found that my work computer is better than my home computer for surveys - so I wind up staying after hours to go through the surveys. (there are numerous differences between the two so I can't identify what makes the work one better, so I can't help there)


----------



## CAStevens218

My Greenfield surveys credited! Now just hoping for the United Daily.

I hope everyone else's surveys credit as well!!!!!


----------



## crossfusion

CAStevens218 said:


> My Greenfield surveys credited! Now just hoping for the United Daily.
> 
> I hope everyone else's surveys credit as well!!!!!


The only surveys that credited for me were the ones I took yesterday. Ugh. Very annoying, I've lost so much potential money on this site.


----------



## disneydreamin247

My GF have all credited. Now it is just United Daily I am waiting on.


----------



## cari12

miztressuz said:


> here is my reply from QR support when I mentioned the problem with SI Survey's not crediting:
> 
> "Overall SI router is only good in crediting if browsers are rotated often.
> Did you try using another browser to see if that works?
> Also it is very important if you don't qualify not to click on the "want to
> try another survey" button and to start by clicking on our link again to
> attempt second time. It is one of the most problematic survey routers."
> 
> and a follow up after I asked if this was a global problem as other people reported similar issues :
> "I am seeing SI credits coming in so I am not seeing any issues from our
> end. Did you try Google Chrome?"
> 
> So far the consistent SI Survey router that credits is "SI Survey 2". That always credits for me even when the other routers were not in the past 2 weeks. I use Firefox only because when I use IE7 NOTHING credits, at all. Just my experience. Strangely enough, I also found that my work computer is better than my home computer for surveys - so I wind up staying after hours to go through the surveys. (there are numerous differences between the two so I can't identify what makes the work one better, so I can't help there)



I have had this problem in the past and got the same response from QR support. I too find that with IE, nothing credits so I use Firefox on my PC and Google Chrome on my laptop. Some days I use one and some days the other. I use AVG 2011 for anti-virus etc and I started turning off Resident Shield (firewall) when I do surveys and have not had a crediting problem since. I just have to make sure as soon as i am done doing surveys, I turn it back on so that my computer is not at risk. I just had this feeling it may have been blocking some of the cookies that were required for crediting.


----------



## disneydreamin247

All my credits caught up. Up to 521. Right on target to get to my goal for our trip in 51 days.


----------



## goofy's_gurl

I haven't really been on QR.. I went on last night an qualified for nothing except one. I been finding better survey sites that I qualify for.


----------



## omghidanielle

today's ending balance: $882.69

I'm so close to another $25 Disney GC from QR, and it's getting annoying!


----------



## pearljammer

Okay, so I hope I did something right.  I FINALLY earned over $25 and ordered my Disney gift card.  I didn't get a confirmation anything so am I missing something?  Does it come in the mail?  Last night, about 2 hours after placing order, it stated it was processing.  Can anyone advise how this portion of it works??  I'm doing my best to get 2 more before cruise time.

I'm only doing surveys.  Can you advise another way to make money without spending it?  (ie shopping).   Thanks


----------



## dancin Disney style

pearljammer said:


> Okay, so I hope I did something right.  I FINALLY earned over $25 and ordered my Disney gift card.  I didn't get a confirmation anything so am I missing something?  Does it come in the mail?  Last night, about 2 hours after placing order, it stated it was processing.  Can anyone advise how this portion of it works??  I'm doing my best to get 2 more before cruise time.
> 
> I'm only doing surveys.  Can you advise another way to make money without spending it?  (ie shopping).   Thanks



Mine arrive in 7-8 days.....that's mailed to Canada though.


----------



## danetter

WOOHOO I completed 5 surveys today. At the most I have done 4 and that is very rare. Most of the time is 2-3 a day. 

For the post above that customer support wrote saying not to continue with surveys once not being able to complete the 1st time. Everyone I did today did not qualify for the 1st time and continued on til I qualified and completed. Did this with all 5 that I completed and already have been credited.  

So do continue on even if you don't qualify the 1st time....


----------



## FlyingBelle

pearljammer said:


> Okay, so I hope I did something right.  I FINALLY earned over $25 and ordered my Disney gift card.  I didn't get a confirmation anything so am I missing something?  Does it come in the mail?  Last night, about 2 hours after placing order, it stated it was processing.  Can anyone advise how this portion of it works??  I'm doing my best to get 2 more before cruise time.
> 
> I'm only doing surveys.  Can you advise another way to make money without spending it?  (ie shopping).   Thanks



Mine come in about 1 week


----------



## omghidanielle

Finally was able to cash out today!  

New trip total = $947.17


----------



## jgraney106

*Did everyone see this on Quick Rewards today. You can get 2.5% back through Quick Rewards if you use the link through QRDeals.com. Heres is the info. It's only good for today though!

Found this deal today on Savelogy.com . I think it is good for today only though.Hope it helps someone out.

$7.50 for $15 Rainforest Cafe Gift Card


Here’s a great half price deal for you, courtesy of Saveology, for first-time Saveology purchasers only: get a $15 gift card to Rainforest Cafe for just $7.50!

https://www.saveology.com/deals/nati...utm_source=AFF

The fine print says that this is an actual gift card that will be mailed to your address and it can be used for food, beverages, or retail merchandise at Rainforest Cafe or at any other Landry’s Restaurants, Inc. restaurant (see the brands, and the restaurant locator, here).*

*I found that this link works out better.
http://shopblog.quickrewards.net/*


----------



## miztressuz

on QR, is anyone else getting the printable coupons to credit lately? i haven't received credit for any coupons since May and just wondering what i'm doing different from then. it was good way to get .20-.30 cents a month printing what i would have printed anyway. but i've printed several coupons in the last few months and no credit. just wondering if it is me or a problem with the site. 

thanks!


----------



## miztressuz

Some people were asking how long to get the gift cards when you cash out. I cashed out on Aug 1, the status changed to "Cashout Accepted" on Aug 3, and I just received the gift cards in the mail yesterday, Aug 8. So a week from ordering to receipt. I'm pretty sure the last time was similar, 1 week or less. 

And for anyone keeping track, I cashed out $75 and got one $50 disney card and one $25. One of the activation dates was in March so I think it's just whatever they happen to have around at the time. 

Many Thanks to everyone keeping this thread alive so I could find it. In a little over three months I cashed out $100 in Disney cards for our trip in Oct. I hit my goal early so now I'm just going to relax a bit and just see what happens. Hopefully now I won't get so frustrated by lulls


----------



## omghidanielle

Not qualifying for anything tonight  

Boo!


----------



## omghidanielle

sorry 

double post!


----------



## FlyingBelle

miztressuz said:


> on QR, is anyone else getting the printable coupons to credit lately? i haven't received credit for any coupons since May and just wondering what i'm doing different from then. it was good way to get .20-.30 cents a month printing what i would have printed anyway. but i've printed several coupons in the last few months and no credit. just wondering if it is me or a problem with the site.
> 
> thanks!



I'm pretty sure you only get credit for redeeming the coupons, not just printing them anymore.  I could be wrong...


----------



## Virtucomp

FlyingBelle said:


> I'm pretty sure you only get credit for redeeming the coupons, not just printing them anymore.  I could be wrong...



Yes you have to actually use the coupon to get credit for the coupon.  Simply printing them does nothing.  I printed a few and used one the other day and only the one I used showed up on the list of offers.


----------



## pearljammer

For about the past two days, I've not been able to qualify for any surveys.  I've no idea what's going on.  The odd thing is I'm answering a LOT of questions (not just pre-qual stuff) and after about 10 to 15 minutes and given a lot of answers about stuff, getting the whole - quote has been filled or you don't qualify.  It's quite discouraging!!


----------



## diznee25

pearljammer said:


> For about the past two days, I've not been able to qualify for any surveys.  I've no idea what's going on.  The odd thing is I'm answering a LOT of questions (not just pre-qual stuff) and after about 10 to 15 minutes and given a lot of answers about stuff, getting the whole - quote has been filled or you don't qualify.  It's quite discouraging!!



Me too!  I signed up with QR just 3 weeks ago, and the first week I was doing survey after survey.  The past two weeks I haven't qualified for anything.  So my cash balance has been stagnant at $5.39.  I was really hoping to have $25 by the middle of September, but I don't see that happening! 

diznee25


----------



## miztressuz

Virtucomp said:


> Yes you have to actually use the coupon to get credit for the coupon.  Simply printing them does nothing.  I printed a few and used one the other day and only the one I used showed up on the list of offers.



yeah i thought that too, but i've redeemed about 6 over the 2 months and still nothing. just my luck, i have trouble with getting things to credit so i'm not too surprised  at least if its working for some i'll keep printing. a coupon's a coupon in my book. thanks!


----------



## wish*i*was*in*the*vi

pearljammer said:


> For about the past two days, I've not been able to qualify for any surveys.  I've no idea what's going on.  The odd thing is I'm answering a LOT of questions (not just pre-qual stuff) and after about 10 to 15 minutes and given a lot of answers about stuff, getting the whole - quote has been filled or you don't qualify.  It's quite discouraging!!



I just signed up yesterday after finding this thread and hoping to earn atleast 1 $25 Disney gift card by in time for our January trip and I have been sitting here for 40 minutes going through survey after survey and the same thing has been happening to me...I did earn 80 cents yesterday though 
I've been with e-rewards for a few months now and have a little over $100 balance...


----------



## Virtucomp

miztressuz said:


> yeah i thought that too, but i've redeemed about 6 over the 2 months and still nothing. just my luck, i have trouble with getting things to credit so i'm not too surprised  at least if its working for some i'll keep printing. a coupon's a coupon in my book. thanks!



Are you using the coupons at a store you set as you default?

I set my coupon store to Stop & Shop and a local grocery.  S&S is default.  I have not tried to redeem anything at the other store.  maybe it does not credit if it's not your default.


----------



## ckret01

I haven't been qualifying for much either but I do have a question:

For the video portals, #1 and #2 have some of the same videos and of the same videos do you watch them in #1 or #2 or both to ensure you get credit for them? I just never know what to do


----------



## diznee25

ckret01 said:


> I haven't been qualifying for much either but I do have a question:
> 
> For the video portals, #1 and #2 have some of the same videos and of the same videos do you watch them in #1 or #2 or both to ensure you get credit for them? I just never know what to do



Funny you mention that.....if #1 and #2 have identical videos, then I only watch that video once because I'm afraid they will take away my credit for trying to watch the same video twice.  But I don't know if that's the case.  

Hopefully someone can answer your question, because I'd like to know as well! 

diznee25


----------



## pearljammer

Does anyone know if there is an expiration on the disney cards you get through quickrewards?  I just got my first and hope it doesn't expire soon?  Thanks


----------



## miztressuz

diznee25 said:


> Funny you mention that.....if #1 and #2 have identical videos, then I only watch that video once because I'm afraid they will take away my credit for trying to watch the same video twice.  But I don't know if that's the case.
> 
> Hopefully someone can answer your question, because I'd like to know as well!
> 
> diznee25



i'm pretty sure i've done the same video. usually it's different qp values. the ones in video 2 were like 18 or 24 points but the same video in list 3 (or maybe 1, i get confused) got the 50 points. i think they are run off different services so even though its the same video, it still counts. hope that made sense.


----------



## miztressuz

pearljammer said:


> Does anyone know if there is an expiration on the disney cards you get through quickrewards?  I just got my first and hope it doesn't expire soon?  Thanks



the cards don't expire and i'm pretty sure they don't incur fees. but they are the same gc's you'd get if you ordered online or picked up in the store. so you should be able to go to the disney gift card website and get all the official terms of use there.


----------



## bartleby1

pearljammer said:


> Does anyone know if there is an expiration on the disney cards you get through quickrewards?  I just got my first and hope it doesn't expire soon?  Thanks



There are no fees and they do not expire. No worries!


----------



## crazelion

ckret01 said:


> I haven't been qualifying for much either but I do have a question:
> 
> For the video portals, #1 and #2 have some of the same videos and of the same videos do you watch them in #1 or #2 or both to ensure you get credit for them? I just never know what to do



You can watch both videos and credit for watching both videos.


----------



## omghidanielle

my current stash:


----------



## pearljammer

can someone advise another site to earn money?  I'm currently doing QR but it's a slow earning process and a LOT of work.   Any other site have good payout?  Thanks!


----------



## crazelion

pearljammer said:


> can someone advise another site to earn money?  I'm currently doing QR but it's a slow earning process and a LOT of work.   Any other site have good payout?  Thanks!



swagbucks, irazoo, zoombucks, beezag .  I like swagbucks the best because it really easy do.  Plenty of easy ways to earn points without doing surveys or offers. Example on swagbucks get five free swagbucks just by click on and doing the dauly polls, quicking on trusted surveys without doing gets one point.  NOSO clicking skip through all the offers and get two points when put in the code at the end.  Swagtv is another one where watch videos get swagbucks.  You can get up 75 points alone on watching videos.  On the Ad rewards get 1 point for watch videos .  Then offers just do the free videos on the other tabs.

I cash out at swagbucks for paypal and amazon gift cards a lot.  I cash out 5.00 dollars in cash every week.


----------



## disneydreamin247

Anyone else having trouble logging into QR today?


----------



## goofy's_gurl

disneydreamin247 said:


> Anyone else having trouble logging into QR today?



I have not been on QR in a long time it seems. I been doing other gigs to make me some money. LOL. From all the crediting issues I have been reading makes me not want to waste my time there. I guess I may go on when I get back later but then who knows. I been stuck on textbroker for a while now.


----------



## disneydreamin247

I don't have any crediting issues, I just can't get on the darn site!


----------



## goofy's_gurl

Here you go this explains what is going on with QR http://www.facebook.com/QuickRewards


----------



## scdak

I didn't have any trouble earlier today but now I can't get on, for the rare person (me) that isn't on facebook, can anyone tell me what is going on with QR this afternoon? Thanks


----------



## miztressuz

From Facebook:

QuickRewards.net
From Dmitry: QR is having some issues with our hosting service -- they have to completely replace our server that handles the login system. If you are still "cookied" from your last login (that is, if you didn't click Logout or if you haven't erased all your cookies), you should still be able to access QR. Otherwise, please accept our apologies and we ask that you please bear with us as we're at the mercy of our hosting company's timeline.


----------



## scdak

miztressuz said:


> From Facebook:
> 
> QuickRewards.net
> From Dmitry: QR is having some issues with our hosting service -- they have to completely replace our server that handles the login system. If you are still "cookied" from your last login (that is, if you didn't click Logout or if you haven't erased all your cookies), you should still be able to access QR. Otherwise, please accept our apologies and we ask that you please bear with us as we're at the mercy of our hosting company's timeline.



Thank you so much, that's not good since I wanted to try some surveys tonight but on the other hand at least I know its temporary. This brief intermission might give the chance to catch up on housework


----------



## scdak

I am having withdrawal from QR, its been hours and hours, just thinking of all the money I am not earning is depressing me! And I was on such a good roll, esp for this late in the month! Oh well, hopefully it will be fixed soon.


----------



## goofy's_gurl

scdak said:


> I am having withdrawal from QR, its been hours and hours, just thinking of all the money I am not earning is depressing me! And I was on such a good roll, esp for this late in the month! Oh well, hopefully it will be fixed soon.



They might be getting affected by Irene too. So I wouldn't doubt if they might have issues through the weekend. Just saying...


----------



## disneydreamin247

goofy's_gurl said:


> They might be getting affected by Irene too. So I wouldn't doubt if they might have issues through the weekend. Just saying...



They already posted Irene won't take the site down.


----------



## CAStevens218

I'm not having any problems accessing the site, but I have had a rough couple of days in terms of qualifying!!  I'm barely getting anything!!  Ugh!


----------



## Hoosier37

I did a survey by email link last night while the site was down. Today when I got on the site I saw that the survey credited twice for me. I emailed to let QR know about it, and they thanked me for my honesty but said the client credited it twice, and if they got paid twice so should I. I love QR, they are amazing to work with.


----------



## omghidanielle

Does anyone use zoombucks?
Do you know if the Disney card they issue is a Disney card, or is it a DisneyStore card?


----------



## crazelion

omghidanielle said:


> Does anyone use zoombucks?
> Do you know if the Disney card they issue is a Disney card, or is it a DisneyStore card?



I have use zoombucks to cash out for walmart cards.  The Walmart cards directly from Wal-mart headquaters in Arkansas.  I am not sure about the Dinsey cards.


----------



## lifesgr8

I have been using my qr account to do online shopping.  Can anyone tell me where I go into my acct or somewhere to find out if the shopping I am doing is even getting credited?  It doesnt look like my totals are even moving?


----------



## Virtucomp

lifesgr8 said:


> I have been using my qr account to do online shopping.  Can anyone tell me where I go into my acct or somewhere to find out if the shopping I am doing is even getting credited?  It doesnt look like my totals are even moving?



If you look at your account and then offers where it lists all the videos you've watched and surveys you got credit for it should show shopping and list each amount.  Also the purple bar should show 1/5 or 2/5 for each time you credit for shopping.

Read the instructions on the screen for each vendor.  Some require you to submit a ticket in Contact Us for shopping credit while others are automatic.


----------



## goofy's_gurl

Guess, I been away form QR too long. Now it is time for me to do some surveys!  LOL. I think I may just take out Disney GC's .


----------



## Hoosier37

goofy's_gurl said:


> Guess, I been away form QR too long. Now it is time for me to do some surveys!  LOL. I think I may just take out Disney GC's .



After a very disappointment summer, I seem to be back on track with QR - today I have already taken eight surveys, and four have paid out. I hope this means the $100 months are back!


----------



## DisneyOrBustColorado

I signed up for QR last week & have so far been a little confused.  I've done some of the surveys that they have emailed me & have often not qualitifed to take surverys after spending time answering questions.  I have $2.20 that shows in my balance & I can't figure out how much I have to have to redeem for Disney cards etc...  I can't figure out what is the best way to use this site to get Disney money.  I've clicked around & read around & am still confused.  I have money rewards & point rewards.  Can anyone reccommend to me how best to spend my time using this site?  I'm so confused.

I am not new to survery sites.  I am also a member of e-rewards & they give you e dollars for every survey you even attempt to take.  Sometimes I get $10 in e dollars & sometimes I get $.25 for something I don't qualify for.  Then I persoanlly use that $$ to trade in for miles/points on my Southwest Rewards account so that I can use that for airline tickets to Disney.

Thanks in advance for any advice anyone has to give me.  My time with my kids is valuable & so far today I have spent about 3 hours on QR trying to take surverys & figure things out.


----------



## miztressuz

DisneyOrBustColorado said:


> I signed up for QR last week & have so far been a little confused.  I've done some of the surveys that they have emailed me & have often not qualitifed to take surverys after spending time answering questions.  I have $2.20 that shows in my balance & I can't figure out how much I have to have to redeem for Disney cards etc...  I can't figure out what is the best way to use this site to get Disney money.  I've clicked around & read around & am still confused.  I have money rewards & point rewards.  Can anyone reccommend to me how best to spend my time using this site?  I'm so confused.
> 
> I am not new to survery sites.  I am also a member of e-rewards & they give you e dollars for every survey you even attempt to take.  Sometimes I get $10 in e dollars & sometimes I get $.25 for something I don't qualify for.  Then I persoanlly use that $$ to trade in for miles/points on my Southwest Rewards account so that I can use that for airline tickets to Disney.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any advice anyone has to give me.  My time with my kids is valuable & so far today I have spent about 3 hours on QR trying to take surverys & figure things out.



You can't compare it to e-Rewards. e-Rewards has high dollar value compared to QR (and probably any other site) for the fact that you are getting points rather than cash. It's hard to come down from that (i've only been member of eRewards for 1 year and have already cashed in $230) and it gets frustrating. 

If you attempt the survey's from the email mailings you do earn points just for attempting. You can also get points for doing the "Daily Clicks" and answering the Trivia question under "Games". To earn cash there are the survey's, shopping, signups and the quizzes (if you coupon there's a place to print coupons and when you use them you get .01 each on your account). Personally, I only do the signups that come from the emails as I hit-or-miss luck with getting them to credit when done straight from the site - but it's different for everyone. Really it takes several days (or weeks) to get the swing of what credits and when and how and therefore what's the best way to maximize time. I personally have low goals and do my "runthrough" in about an hour (sometimes two if it's a good survey day) or less depending on if I qualify for surveys. If I don't qualify for anything I'm done in 20 minutes. 

To find out what you need to cash out, use the "Cashout Store" link on the left. Under the gift cards section it'll tell you the amount needed for each gift card - PayPal I think is no minimum (I don't know I don't use PayPal to cashout but it doesn't list a minimum)

I'm not a power user, I do what I have time for, but in 3.5 months I cashed out $100 for Disney. It took a while to get rolling and I almost quit but once I got the rhythm it's not much of a time waster.


----------



## DisneyOrBustColorado

miztressuz said:


> You can't compare it to e-Rewards. e-Rewards has high dollar value compared to QR (and probably any other site) for the fact that you are getting points rather than cash. It's hard to come down from that (i've only been member of eRewards for 1 year and have already cashed in $230) and it gets frustrating.
> 
> If you attempt the survey's from the email mailings you do earn points just for attempting. You can also get points for doing the "Daily Clicks" and answering the Trivia question under "Games". To earn cash there are the survey's, shopping, signups and the quizzes (if you coupon there's a place to print coupons and when you use them you get .01 each on your account). Personally, I only do the signups that come from the emails as I hit-or-miss luck with getting them to credit when done straight from the site - but it's different for everyone. Really it takes several days (or weeks) to get the swing of what credits and when and how and therefore what's the best way to maximize time. I personally have low goals and do my "runthrough" in about an hour (sometimes two if it's a good survey day) or less depending on if I qualify for surveys. If I don't qualify for anything I'm done in 20 minutes.
> 
> To find out what you need to cash out, use the "Cashout Store" link on the left. Under the gift cards section it'll tell you the amount needed for each gift card - PayPal I think is no minimum (I don't know I don't use PayPal to cashout but it doesn't list a minimum)
> 
> I'm not a power user, I do what I have time for, but in 3.5 months I cashed out $100 for Disney. It took a while to get rolling and I almost quit but once I got the rhythm it's not much of a time waster.



Thank you for you time & explanation.  I appriciate it.  Maybe I will stick with it for a few more weeks & see what happens.  It just is taking me a ton of time everyday so far & IF I made $100 in 3 months that would be an average of .90 cents a day.  hummmm...  I probably won't give up just yet.

Again, I apprciate your time & response.  THANKS!!!


----------



## KAA1972

Has anyone had trouble getting into their Quick Rewards account?  My login won't process and I stopped getting emails from them -- very strange.  I had almost 300.00 in my account so now I'm starting to get concerned.


----------



## QuickRewardsBecky

Hi!  I'm the shopping director at QR, and I'm really sorry that you're having an issue, KAA!  Would you please email QR support so they can get to the bottom of this for you?  It's support (at) quickrewards.net.  Thank you!


----------



## KAA1972

QuickRewardsBecky said:


> Hi!  I'm the shopping director at QR, and I'm really sorry that you're having an issue, KAA!  Would you please email QR support so they can get to the bottom of this for you?  It's support (at) quickrewards.net.  Thank you!



Thanks so much!   My account has been restored!  I had a really large purchase for work that had caused it to get suspended.   QR is the best!  I love it!  They have the best customer service ever!!   Thanks again!


----------



## disneydreamin247

KAA1972 said:


> Thanks so much!   My account has been restored!  I had a really large purchase for work that had caused it to get suspended.   QR is the best!  I love it!  They have the best customer service ever!!   Thanks again!



They really do! I love QR because of their wonderful customer service.


----------



## QuickRewardsBecky

Thanks, KAA and disneydreamin!  If you have any other questions or problems, please just let us know and we'll be happy to help.


----------



## ckret01

disneydreamin247 said:


> They really do! I love QR because of their wonderful customer service.



Seriously...I completely agree. Their customer service is extremely fast and ontop of things. They are amazing!


----------



## lifesgr8

HARVEYSGIRL said:


> I try and do all 3 surveys everyday and I do all the clicks on the website daily as well as the ones that they email. I had to buy checks this week so I used them and got 8% back which was over $5. they also have some good sign ups that I did. The more I use the site the more stuff I find! I love it.




Does qr send out daily emails to visit websites like my points does or just the one that comes daily listing surveys?


----------



## lifesgr8

Delete.  
Oops! Didn't know no referral links allowed?!


----------



## QuickRewardsBecky

Thanks, ckret01!  Customer service is really important to us.  Nothing worse than getting a canned response or sending a customer service email and waiting... and waiting on a response!  Again, there's that golden rule thing in action:  we try to treat our members the way we ourselves would want to be treated.

In response to your question, lifesgr8, QR sends the daily survey emails but on occasion there will be an offer that will pay you to visit an advertiser's website, with an additional earning opportunity if you sign up for a newsletter, enter a contest, etc.  Times have changed in internet marketing and there aren't nearly as many of these types of offers available as there used to be!  But we're always looking out for our members and will send these as we find them.

I also wanted to point out that if members feel they're getting too many emails from us, there's an option to change that:  click on Account, Programs & Email Settings, and uncheck any (or all) of the three types of emails we send.  Some people really like getting the daily survey emails (not only does it remind you to attempt them daily, but we're also paying members to attempt them if they go through the email links).  Me, I'm more of an old-fashioned type that would just prefer to go to the website and do them from there.  As a member, you can choose whatever works best for you!

If anyone has any other questions or comments about QR, I'd be happy to help!


----------



## crazelion

Can someone explain the prize box on quickrewards games.  In simple terms.  I can get the darn thing work for the life of me.


----------



## Hoosier37

Anyone else finding themselves spending a half hour or more on a Greenfield survey, getting all the way to the end of the survey with a progress bar reading 100%, only to get a screen saying you don't qualify?  

And yes, I know I can email QR for support. And I love how great the support is. But that doesn't stop the entire situation from being a major irritation. I only did two surveys all day today. One of them got all the way to the end and then said there was technical difficulties and didn't credit. The other was the Greenfield I mentioned above.  I am done for the night.


----------



## FlyingBelle

Hoosier37 said:


> Anyone else finding themselves spending a half hour or more on a Greenfield survey, getting all the way to the end of the survey with a progress bar reading 100%, only to get a screen saying you don't qualify?
> 
> And yes, I know I can email QR for support. And I love how great the support is. But that doesn't stop the entire situation from being a major irritation. I only did two surveys all day today. One of them got all the way to the end and then said there was technical difficulties and didn't credit. The other was the Greenfield I mentioned above.  I am done for the night.



I've had it happen twice with Greenfield in the last week.  One time there was an issue where the end of the survey profiler didn't work on one of the questions - it would let you enter zero for any of the age groups for how many children you have - I assume that's why it at the end of the survey it said I didn't match their profile.  I emailed quick rewards and they gave me a manual credit.  The 2nd time was a few days later - but I was able to successfully complete another greenfield a little later (a relatively short survey!), so I didn't bother emailing for credit.  

But if you're having the issue too - maybe greenfield has a quirk going on??


----------



## QuickRewardsBecky

Hi, all!  All great questions and valuable feedback!

*crazelion*, the prize box, part of our new QRplay games section, will randomly award you a prize during game play.  You won't win every time you play a game, but the longer you play, the greater your odds of winning!  The team has changed the algorithm several times since the prize box went live to improve the players' odds.  If you find that you've played for 30 minutes and haven't won at least once, something may be wrong -- please send a screenshot to support@quickrewards.net and they can investigate.  They may have some more "tink"ering to do!  

*Hoosier37 *and *FlyingBelle*, I hear your frustration, and it's happened to me before as well, so I can totally relate.  Greenfield and the other daily routers program their own surveys and just allow our members to access that database, so we're completely at the mercy of their programming team.  Sometimes they mess up, and after you complete the survey, they send you to the "Sorry, you didn't qualify" page rather than the, "Congratulations!" page.  If you look at the URL, you may see it still has the word "success" in it, and it may credit as it's supposed to.  But if you don't see it credited in the time frame it's supposed to, shoot us an email at support@quickrewards.net and we will credit your account right away.

I've heard from several others who've had a similar experience with Greenfield lately so y'all may be right in that there's something kind of quirky going on right now.  We do get thousands of Greenfield completions every week so the problem must be intermittent.  Please accept our apologies for this when it happens because it truly is beyond our control, and all we can do is make it right by you in the event that it happens.  Please don't hesitate to email us.  That's what we're there for!

We have over a dozen daily survey routers available so hopefully your next survey attempt will be a more positive experience!

Also -- just a tip! -- if you haven't completed the Survey Profiler yet (go to the Surveys section of QR and you should see the link toward the top left), this is an EXCELLENT way to get more surveys that you're more likely to qualify for -- because they're only made available to members with profiles that match or nearly match what they need for a certain limited-time survey.  You may not have a "targeted survey" available to you every day, but when you do, these tend to pay more than some of the dailies do.

Thank you all for writing with your questions and concerns!  We like to know what's on your mind so we can anticipate your needs as our site continues to evolve and grow.  And thank you for being members of QuickRewards!


----------



## crazelion

QuickRewardsBecky said:


> Hi, all!  All great questions and valuable feedback!
> 
> *crazelion*, the prize box, part of our new QRplay games section, will randomly award you a prize during game play.  You won't win every time you play a game, but the longer you play, the greater your odds of winning!  The team has changed the algorithm several times since the prize box went live to improve the players' odds.  If you find that you've played for 30 minutes and haven't won at least once, something may be wrong -- please send a screenshot to support@quickrewards.net and they can investigate.  They may have some more "tink"ering to do!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you all for writing with your questions and concerns!  We like to know what's on your mind so we can anticipate your needs as our site continues to evolve and grow.  And thank you for being members of QuickRewards!



Okay I will try to play the games to see I can get the prize box to work.  I really wish it would just pop on the screen and tell how many points that you won that would be easier to understand.


----------



## Bonniec

I just signed up and I am completely confused by this site.

Everytime I try to do a survey it makes me go through this whole thing only to not qualify. How do you know which ones actually work because it doesnt seem to make sense to try 15 surveys onl to qualify for one.

The other problem is that everytime I click through I have to complete offers and enter a CC#. Ive read through the FAQs on the site but either I have reall bad luck or Im just not getting it.

I could use some tips to avoid the confusion!


----------



## QuickRewardsBecky

Hi, *Bonniec*!  Thank you for giving QuickRewards a try!

I'm not sure which offers you visited that asked for a credit card number -- if you remember off the top of your head, would you please send me an email at becky@quickrewards.net so I can investigate?  Unless it was a shopping offer or one for a trial of a product or service, I can't think of why you'd be asked for that and that concerns me, so I'd like to follow up.

Survey screeners usually only take about 5 minutes or so once you get the hang of them.  What they're doing is trying to get a quick snapshot of your demographics to see if that matches an unfilled quota for an open survey.  A survey may still be open and looking for respondents, but may have filled the quota for women in your age group, with x number of kids, in your income range, etc.  (The survey might still be open because they need more completions by men with no kids in a different income range, as an example.)

It may take going through a couple of screeners before you qualify for a survey.  But sometimes I qualify right away on my first try.  You just never know -- they put new surveys up throughout the day.  We have a new "buddy program" that matches new members with our veterans who are earning pretty well with us, so they can share their tips with you.  If you think you might be interested in this, let me know!  Our "buddies" do surveys all the time and probably have some insight into what time of day to try, or which days of the week have more surveys, etc.  Let me know if you'd like me to pair you off with one of them!  Or if you have any questions about how the site works, I'd be happy to answer them here, on the sticky post over on the Budget board, by PM, or -- the quickest way -- by email:  becky@quickrewards.net

I'm sorry you've had a frustrating first experience with the site and I hope you'll give it another chance!


----------



## Bonniec

I would definately be interested in the buddy thing.

The CC thing came as the click through emails, I had to do "offers" for them. Maybe Im not supposed to go that far?

Like I said, Im confused, lol. Im quite sure it's just me not understanding how to get the hang of it.


----------



## QuickRewardsBecky

Hi, *bonniec*!  It sounds like you went "too far."  Our email offers that say something like, "$.30 for registration" usually only require you to submit the first two or three pages, but of course if you're interested in going farther, you can.  If you do, you may find out about a new product or service that you'd like to try out.  But this isn't required for earning the reward.

If an offer does require a credit card in order to receive a reward, we mark this clearly in one or two different places.  For example, in the requirements section, it will say, "Make a purchase," or under the Credit Card Required? section, it will say, "Yes."

Also, here's a tip:  a lot of members will use a unique email address for signup offers (one they create through Hotmail or Yahoomail) so their primary email address doesn't get a lot of promotional emails.  This is one of the insider tips that our "buddies" can share with you!  Please mail me and let me know the email address you use at QR, and I'll set you up with a buddy right away.  

If anyone else reading this is interested in buddying-up with a QR veteran, you can email me as well... it's open to everyone!

Here's my email address again:  becky@quickrewards.net

Thanks for posting, bonniec!  Others here may have had similar concerns, and I appreciate the opportunity to get to address them here!


----------



## Bonniec

Okay great, I sent you an email not to long ago from the correct email address


----------



## FlyingBelle

I go back to work tomorrow after being on maternity leave for 12 weeks - my goal was to earn $50/month in QR - so far so good!  Tonight I'm at $49.56 for the last 4 weeks, and I completed 3 surveys tonight (totalling $2.80, not including the 1st part of the $2 survey).  I want them to credit so I can cash out!!

SO happy to have been earning $$ for Disney trips!!!


----------



## pearljammer

Can someone please help me understand this?  I've been advised that any token earned this month will double on October 1st??  I'm not getting it.  Can someone explain how this doubling process works??   I just reached 175K tokens to cash in for my $5.  Do I need to wait or is it okay to cash it in?  This is throwing me.   Thanks.


----------



## FlyingBelle

pearljammer said:


> Can someone please help me understand this?  I've been advised that any token earned this month will double on October 1st??  I'm not getting it.  Can someone explain how this doubling process works??   I just reached 175K tokens to cash in for my $5.  Do I need to wait or is it okay to cash it in?  This is throwing me.   Thanks.



If you earn enough to qualify for token doubling, it will automatically double the tokens you earned in that month, usually a couple days after the month ends.


----------



## FlowerInAdversity

I'm sorry, but I'm just really confused. How the heck do you earn any money on this QuickRewards?? I've been using it for 3 days now and I've managed to make a whopping 2 cents. I am not eligible for ANY survey. Is this a waste of my time or will I eventually start making more than 2 cents every 3 days?

I'm a poor college student and have started using this in my free time, but it doesn't seem to be paying off.  Any help would be appreciated. 

Thanks!


----------



## Hoosier37

FlowerInAdversity said:


> I'm sorry, but I'm just really confused. How the heck do you earn any money on this QuickRewards?? I've been using it for 3 days now and I've managed to make a whopping 2 cents. I am not eligible for ANY survey. Is this a waste of my time or will I eventually start making more than 2 cents every 3 days?
> 
> I'm a poor college student and have started using this in my free time, but it doesn't seem to be paying off.  Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks!



Keep trying the surveys until you qualify. I typically have good luck with Greenfield. It may take me ten attempts, but I do eventually qualify for one and that is $1. I have had months that I made over $100, and months were I struggled to make $25. Some days are also better than others. One day I may make $10, and another day I may make nothing.


----------



## FlowerInAdversity

Hoosier37 said:


> Keep trying the surveys until you qualify. I typically have good luck with Greenfield. It may take me ten attempts, but I do eventually qualify for one and that is $1. I have had months that I made over $100, and months were I struggled to make $25. Some days are also better than others. One day I may make $10, and another day I may make nothing.


Thank you! So I just need to keep on trying. I hope I qualify for one someday! 
I'm glad you've had some success with it.


----------



## Bonniec

The surveys are the best. When you dont qualify, close the link, go back in through your email and try again. Ill usually try up to 10 times before giving up. I find that I can qualify usually at least once by then. Greenfield is good for me to. Make sure you take your time as well, they will often try to test you to see if you are really paying attention.


----------



## mchllevns

Don't forget to clear your cookies regularly too...surveys are the quickest way to earn, but if I don't have luck with surveys I'll still do the daily clicks, trivia and videos...better few cents a day...eventually you'll hit a $1 survey and feel like a million bucks!


----------



## Hoosier37

Has anyone ever been signed up for the CINT Quickrewards.net panel? And have you transferred your earnings back to QR? I transferred for the first time on September 3, and it was supposed to credit within 14 days. I'm still waiting.


----------



## FlyingBelle

Hoosier37 said:


> Has anyone ever been signed up for the CINT Quickrewards.net panel? And have you transferred your earnings back to QR? I transferred for the first time on September 3, and it was supposed to credit within 14 days. I'm still waiting.



I did my first transfer on 9/16 - still waiting as well (but it's only been 7 days)


----------



## Killer Fish

Hoosier37 said:


> Has anyone ever been signed up for the CINT Quickrewards.net panel? And have you transferred your earnings back to QR? I transferred for the first time on September 3, and it was supposed to credit within 14 days. I'm still waiting.



Hmmm....that seems strange...Usually they get there pretty quick. I just transferred $6 yesterday so I will let you know when I see it.


----------



## Virtucomp

Hoosier37 said:


> Has anyone ever been signed up for the CINT Quickrewards.net panel? And have you transferred your earnings back to QR? I transferred for the first time on September 3, and it was supposed to credit within 14 days. I'm still waiting.



I signed up for CINT month ago.  I get emails all the time and every survey I try I get dumped from.  I can get quite a few directly from Quick Rewards so I don't bother with CINT now.

I did also try SurveyHead.  They take months to review your survey and sometimes tell you it was invalid months after you took it.  I just got up to $50 of verified surveys so I cashed out.  It says I should get the money in about 4 weeks!!  Gee thanks

QuickRewards is much better.


----------



## mosdata

pearljammer said:


> Can someone please help me understand this?  I've been advised that any token earned this month will double on October 1st??  I'm not getting it.  Can someone explain how this doubling process works??   I just reached 175K tokens to cash in for my $5.  Do I need to wait or is it okay to cash it in?  This is throwing me.   Thanks.



If you are an elite member you can cash in your 175K tokens at any time.


----------



## QuickRewardsBecky

Hi, all!  I have answers to a few of your questions:

- Just spoke with Dmitry and CINT transfers are being processed today!

- Token doubling will occur on the 1st regardless of whether you already cashed out your tokens.  It's based on what was earned the prior month; they don't still have to be sitting in your account.  So feel free to cash them out whenever you'd like!

- Clearing cookies before clicking our emails or visiting our site is something that helps many members with survey crediting issues or those who immediately get a message that says something like, "You've already completed this survey."

- Have consistent trouble getting into surveys?  Have your spouse or another family member try them for you and see if they have better luck!  Sometimes there are more surveys available for women vs. men, or for younger moms with kids vs. grandparents.

Thanks to all for the kind words about our program!  We work hard to live up to the *Quick* name and we feel that's one thing that sets us apart from all the rest!

Have any other questions or concerns?  Respond here or email me directly:  becky@quickrewards.net -- happy to help!


----------



## FlyingBelle

QuickRewardsBecky said:


> Hi, all!  I have answers to a few of your questions:
> 
> - Just spoke with Dmitry and CINT transfers are being processed today!



Yep - mine credited today!!! YAY - thanks!!


----------



## Hoosier37

FlyingBelle said:


> Yep - mine credited today!!! YAY - thanks!!



Mine too! I had forgotten about the CINT surveys, and when I checked I had $9 in there, so that was a great boost to my account for the month


----------



## Killer Fish

Well after not doing any for about 2 months I have blown up in the last week. Just cashed out $39 for the last 7 days....Pretty happy about that!


----------



## ratlenhum

Killer Fish said:


> Well after not doing any for about 2 months I have blown up in the last week. Just cashed out $39 for the last 7 days....Pretty happy about that!



I'm having the opposite. After taking a break for vacation, I have been trying like crazy lately. Just trying to get enough at this point to keep token doubling!! Barely getting any surveys and I have a few that haven't credited yet.  Ugh....


----------



## Killer Fish

That is strange usually it is all or nothing....

I just hit my 75th survey to keep elite status yesterday....Did less than $10 in July and August....


----------



## hippsmom

I made my first redemption today for gift cards (kohl's) that I plan to help with Christmas shopping.  Do these work just like the cards you buy at the store?  Thanks.


----------



## QuickRewardsBecky

Hi, *hippsmom*!  Yes, ma'am, these work just like a gift card you would buy at a Kohl's store or any other store that sells the physical gift cards.  Gift cards are mailed out once a week, and I think it's on Fridays, just so you'll know to get an idea of when to expect your GC (somewhere around the 12th or 13th, if I'm right about them mailing out on Friday).


Survey availability is so variable -- it depends on many factors including of course your demographic profile but also on luck:  if you happen to go in to attempt surveys at a time of day when new ones were just added so all of the demographic segments haven't met their quotas yet, for example.  I've heard that Sundays are rough for getting into surveys because they don't add new ones or not as many.  So keep trying!  

If you're having problems getting into surveys, you can always try again later in the day...or try at a different time of day than you usually try.  Have your spouse attempt a survey if you can't get in, because there may be something else available for the other gender.  

And if you see (on the website or in a special email) an invitation to a targeted (numbered) survey, take that one first!  You've been prescreened for it based on your answers to the QR profiler, but popular demographic segments will hit their quotas quickly.  Grab those quickly!

I hope these tips help!  Thanks to all for your enthusiasm and support for QuickRewards!  If you have any other questions, reply here or email me directly (the quickest way) at becky@quickrewards.net.  Happy to help!


----------



## dimndgal1

This has been a sanity saver!

I'm currently undergoing some health issues that force me to rest A LOT which I am terrible at doing -- I can't stand sitting still!

Reading this thread motivated me to join some of the reward sites and it has not only saved my sanity, but I've managed to accrue some points/dollars!  Just wanted to thank everyone for the info and appreciate the time killers!!! 

(I also LOVE having motivation to do something to put toward our Dis trip next summer!!!)


----------



## pearljammer

Hi gang,

Can anyone advise how long they are seeing it takes to transfer funds from the QR survey site to the QR account?  I hope you all know what I'm talking about.  It seems to be taking a while so just wondering as I'm hoping to see it post any day now.  Thanks all.

Okay.  editing.   Just read back on post and see that they do this transfer on occassion???  So giving a shout out to Dmitry....transferring soon?   ;O)


----------



## disneydreamin247

Just started over. After collecting my shopping bonus from last quarter and doing a few surveys I am buck up to 8.45. It's so sad starting over, but I have until next October to build up our trip fund again.


----------



## crazelion

pearljammer said:


> Hi gang,
> 
> Can anyone advise how long they are seeing it takes to transfer funds from the QR survey site to the QR account?  I hope you all know what I'm talking about.  It seems to be taking a while so just wondering as I'm hoping to see it post any day now.  Thanks all.
> 
> Okay.  editing.   Just read back on post and see that they do this transfer on occassion???  So giving a shout out to Dmitry....transferring soon?   ;O)



I know that what help save my sanity when I was unemployment for 2 years was survey sites.


----------



## QuickRewardsBecky

Hi, *pearljammer*!  Dmitry tells me that transfers from the QuickRewards CINT panel to QuickRewards are processed twice a month.  The last transfer was done last weekend, so it will be another week and a half.  Hang in there -- CINT just isn't as Quick as we are!  

*disneydreamin247*, I'm so glad to hear that QR has been able to help you build up a Disney fund!  Watching your balance grow and knowing that it's going to something specific, special for your family, is a good feeling!  It makes our staff happy to know we're able to help you meet your goals!

If anyone has any other questions about QR, we're lurking here at the DIS, or you can grab me faster with a direct email to becky@quickrewards.net.


----------



## disneydreamin247

QuickRewardsBecky said:


> Hi, *pearljammer*!  Dmitry tells me that transfers from the QuickRewards CINT panel to QuickRewards are processed twice a month.  The last transfer was done last weekend, so it will be another week and a half.  Hang in there -- CINT just isn't as Quick as we are!
> 
> *disneydreamin247*, I'm so glad to hear that QR has been able to help you build up a Disney fund!  Watching your balance grow and knowing that it's going to something specific, special for your family, is a good feeling!  It makes our staff happy to know we're able to help you meet your goals!
> 
> If anyone has any other questions about QR, we're lurking here at the DIS, or you can grab me faster with a direct email to becky@quickrewards.net.



I've been a member since 08 and QR has helped me fund 3 Disney trips so far.  We are now working on trip #4's fund. You just can't beat free money!


----------



## dimndgal1

... but when you start a survey and cannot complete due to the quote being met, should you click the take another or should you exit all the way out and go back through the email link?

I'm trying to make sure I do it right so I don't spend time taking surveys without working toward Mouse Money!!!  


Thanks


----------



## QuickRewardsBecky

That's not a silly question at all, *dimndgal1*!  The answer is:  it depends.  For all survey routers except one particular one (I believe it's Daily Survey Router USA), it's okay to attempt again without clicking through the QR link.  I myself close the window and click the QR link again on every router just to be sure.

HTH!


----------



## disneydreamin247

Anyone else have trouble with GF and Your2Cents today? I keep completing surveys and then they tell me I don't qualify after I finish the demo questions.  It happened 3 times today! Now I can't qualify for anything and I hate to trouble support when it isn't their problem. It's on the survey's end.


----------



## Bonniec

dimndgal1 said:


> ... but when you start a survey and cannot complete due to the quote being met, should you click the take another or should you exit all the way out and go back through the email link?
> 
> I'm trying to make sure I do it right so I don't spend time taking surveys without working toward Mouse Money!!!
> 
> 
> Thanks



I always exit out and go back in through the email. I figure...better safe than sorry.


----------



## QuickRewardsBecky

Hi, *disneydreamin247*!  To make sure I understand:  you're doing the screener questions, qualifying for the full survey, answering all the detailed questions about the product or service, and then at the end when it asks you the demographic questions, at that point it's booting you?

I asked Dmitry and he said that he's seeing surveys crediting from all routers today so it's not a pattern that's impacting all members.

If it was just one router that did this, I could see it being a random programming bug on the part of the router guys.  But if it affected you on more than one router, the one thing that comes to mind is that it could be a quality control check that's being failed.  For example, when you first start a survey, it'll ask you certain demographic questions as part of the screening process.  But at the end it'll repeat some of those questions as a quality control check, and if you don't answer them the same way, it could be booting you out for that reason.

Give it another try and make sure you're consistent with those profiling questions and see if you have better results.  And don't feel bad about emailing for manual credit -- up to 5 a month -- when you go through an entire survey and get booted for no good reason at the end!  We want to keep you as an active survey participant and having had these things happen to us in the past, we know how frustrating it is.  Just make sure you include which router it was and on which date.

I've got my fingers crossed for you for better luck tomorrow!


----------



## disneydreamin247

Thanks Becky. I always answer questions honestly and read them all thoroughly. I don't know why it happened today. Then I would get an error message saying to try back later for other surveys through those routers. I gave up for the day and will start again tomorrow. I've been a member for 3 1/2 years and don't plan on going anywhere!


----------



## QuickRewardsBecky

Howdy, *disneydreamin247*!  I had forgotten that you'd said you were a QR vet -- you knew that stuff already (about reading questions carefully, etc.).  Sorry about that!  No idea what might have been up yesterday, then, except a run of bad luck in getting multiple surveys with programming errors.    I hope that you have a better day today!  Be sure you submit those manual credit requests to support, and if you continue to have trouble, give Dmitry at shout at the support address or submit a trouble ticket so he can have the tech guys look into it further!

Thanks so much for being a long-time active member of QR!


----------



## Virtucomp

I actually had a banner day yesterday.  I had no problem getting five surveys to qualify for the bonus and even did an extra one just to be sure.  Some of the first surveys credited before I finished the last ones.

I hope to see the bonus by the end of today.


----------



## Bonniec

Woot, just another shout out for how great QR is! I joined 9/7/11 and just cashed out for my first $100 Disney gift card. Took just over a month. 


The surveys have definately been the best for me. I do get declined a lot but I just exit out and go back in through the link. I pretty much do this with all of them until either I get bored/tired or it won't let me go back in (there are a few that do this). I haven't had any problems with crediting but I've recently started switching browsers after reading a few comments here. I also clear my cookies a couple times a day. Anyway, I am super excited! Gonna try and pay for MVMCP with these. 





Becky, I got an email last night about the Offer Portal. I'm very confused about that stuff. Everytime I try clicking on those (besides the videos) they usually want me to go through a bazillion pages of offers. Do you need to go through them all? It's not really worth it to go through 5-10 pages of fluff for a couple of pennies. But maybe I am not understanding it.

Also, the email said to email at the end of the month for doubling. Does that mean I need to keep track of each offer and then email later? Again, seems like a lot of work. 

I'm sure I'm not really understanding how that works (heck, it took me a while to understand the survey part). I guess I'd love to hear tips or better directions involving anything besides the surveys and shopping.


----------



## Bonniec

Virtucomp said:


> I actually had a banner day yesterday.  I had no problem getting five surveys to qualify for the bonus and even did an extra one just to be sure.  Some of the first surveys credited before I finished the last ones.
> 
> I hope to see the bonus by the end of today.



To get the bonus, do you have to do 5 surveys from the survey page or is it 5 surveys in general? I did 6 yesterday (good day!) but I went in from my email links. Does that matter?


----------



## crazelion

Bonniec said:


> Woot, just another shout out for how great QR is! I joined 9/7/11 and just cashed out for my first $100 Disney gift card. Took just over a month.
> 
> 
> The surveys have definately been the best for me. I do get declined a lot but I just exit out and go back in through the link. I pretty much do this with all of them until either I get bored/tired or it won't let me go back in (there are a few that do this). I haven't had any problems with crediting but I've recently started switching browsers after reading a few comments here. I also clear my cookies a couple times a day. Anyway, I am super excited! Gonna try and pay for MVMCP with these.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Becky, I got an email last night about the Offer Portal. I'm very confused about that stuff. Everytime I try clicking on those (besides the videos) they usually want me to go through a bazillion pages of offers. Do you need to go through them all? It's not really worth it to go through 5-10 pages of fluff for a couple of pennies. But maybe I am not understanding it.
> 
> Also, the email said to email at the end of the month for doubling. Does that mean I need to keep track of each offer and then email later? Again, seems like a lot of work.
> 
> I'm sure I'm not really understanding how that works (heck, it took me a while to understand the survey part). I guess I'd love to hear tips or better directions involving anything besides the surveys and shopping.



I find it not worth do those kinds of offers.  It take making 100 emails and doing a skips and the offer may not credit at all.  That is the reason I stop those type of offers.


----------



## ratlenhum

Bonniec said:


> To get the bonus, do you have to do 5 surveys from the survey page or is it 5 surveys in general? I did 6 yesterday (good day!) but I went in from my email links. Does that matter?




I always do all my surveys from the one email that says Daily Surveys for Today & Bonus. The only time I do the surveys from a different email link is if it is not listed in the bonus email.

I need to get serious again, been slacking since we came back from Disney in September!


----------



## Bonniec

Hmm, not sure if Ive seen a bonus email. I will have to look closer


----------



## Virtucomp

Bonniec said:


> To get the bonus, do you have to do 5 surveys from the survey page or is it 5 surveys in general? I did 6 yesterday (good day!) but I went in from my email links. Does that matter?



You don't have to do the surveys from the email.  If you look at your offer history and you see that you were credited for 5 surveys in one day you will see another dollar credited at the bottom of the list as a bonus for that day.

The problem seems to be if you don't get credit for a survey you don't get the bonus either.


----------



## cknguyen617

This sounds awesome AND useful! I will have to look into it! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## QuickRewardsBecky

Hi, all!  I answered *bonniec*'s questions in email but wanted to recap here publicly in case someone was also wondering!

- It doesn't matter where you do the 5 daily router surveys (from an email or from the site).  Just make sure you do them from *different* routers.  Although you can receive credit for multiple SI Daily Surveys, only one from each router will count toward the $1 bonus.

If you do 5 surveys from different routers on the same day and you don't receive the $1 bonus, please email support to request it!  There are some things we're aware of that can cause this, including mis-dating by routers or late crediting that causes the member to miss the daily batch processing of bonuses.  Just keep an eye on your account, if you would, and let us know if anything's missing so we can make it right.

- The Offer Portal doubling promo (up to $3, excluding rewards for watching videos) ends today.  You'll need to email support tomorrow or afterward to have your credits doubled because it's a manual process.  You don't have to keep track of which offers you completed, unless you usually do that to check off when things credit (in which case you probably want to wait until everything credits before you email support).

- Offers on the Offer Portal should say (in that light grey print) precisely what you have to do to qualify.  For example, the Get Cash Today offer on the gWallet portal says, "QuickPoints awarded after you submit 4 fields (first name, last name, email, and VALID cell phone number)."  If anything else pops up after that point or it asks you other questions, that's not required for the offer to credit, so you can X out those pages.

I strongly suggest that if you do offers on QR or on the Offer Portals that you create a free email address through Mail.com or Hotmail specifically to use on these offers because they WILL send you promotional emails and you don't want to clog up your usual email account with these.  You can use any email address you want for completing offers -- it does not have to be the one you have on file at QR.

- Why do some people get an email that has "bonus" in the subject line and others don't?  It's because some folks have chosen in their preferences (under Account, Programs & Email Settings) to participate in QR's Paid for Your Opinions Program and/or Earn Cash Online Program.  There's a different version of the email for those two programs.  If you're a member of both, you get duplicate emails.  They contain the same survey routers, but they have different subject lines.  You still only get paid once to attempt a survey.


Any other questions?  Hit me!


----------



## Bonniec

I love it when I get Disney surveys! I've had 2 in the last month,


----------



## mafibisha

QuickRewardsBecky said:


> Hi, all!  I answered *bonniec*'s questions in email but wanted to recap here publicly in case someone was also wondering!
> 
> - It doesn't matter where you do the 5 daily router surveys (from an email or from the site).  Just make sure you do them from *different* routers.  Although you can receive credit for multiple SI Daily Surveys, only one from each router will count toward the $1 bonus.
> 
> If you do 5 surveys from different routers on the same day and you don't receive the $1 bonus, please email support to request it!  There are some things we're aware of that can cause this, including mis-dating by routers or late crediting that causes the member to miss the daily batch processing of bonuses.  Just keep an eye on your account, if you would, and let us know if anything's missing so we can make it right.
> 
> - The Offer Portal doubling promo (up to $3, excluding rewards for watching videos) ends today.  You'll need to email support tomorrow or afterward to have your credits doubled because it's a manual process.  You don't have to keep track of which offers you completed, unless you usually do that to check off when things credit (in which case you probably want to wait until everything credits before you email support).
> 
> - Offers on the Offer Portal should say (in that light grey print) precisely what you have to do to qualify.  For example, the Get Cash Today offer on the gWallet portal says, "QuickPoints awarded after you submit 4 fields (first name, last name, email, and VALID cell phone number)."  If anything else pops up after that point or it asks you other questions, that's not required for the offer to credit, so you can X out those pages.
> 
> I strongly suggest that if you do offers on QR or on the Offer Portals that you create a free email address through Mail.com or Hotmail specifically to use on these offers because they WILL send you promotional emails and you don't want to clog up your usual email account with these.  You can use any email address you want for completing offers -- it does not have to be the one you have on file at QR.
> 
> - Why do some people get an email that has "bonus" in the subject line and others don't?  It's because some folks have chosen in their preferences (under Account, Programs & Email Settings) to participate in QR's Paid for Your Opinions Program and/or Earn Cash Online Program.  There's a different version of the email for those two programs.  If you're a member of both, you get duplicate emails.  They contain the same survey routers, but they have different subject lines.  You still only get paid once to attempt a survey.
> 
> 
> Any other questions?  Hit me!



VERY helpful to us newbies, thanks! 

Do all reward sites have reps here too? I have lots of questions!


----------



## disneydreamin247

mafibisha said:


> VERY helpful to us newbies, thanks!
> 
> Do all reward sites have reps here too? I have lots of questions!



No, just QR. They're a DIS sponsor.


----------



## crazelion

mafibisha said:


> VERY helpful to us newbies, thanks!
> 
> Do all reward sites have reps here too? I have lots of questions!



Which sites do need help with I will try answer your questions.  I am on bunch of sites can answer fair amount questions. Or list the sites that have questions about and I see if on site give much information possible.


----------



## Cant wait for Disney

I've been away from this thread for too long-how are my QR buddies doing?! Well I worked my tush off on QR and was able to put $450 towards our dining plan on our trip in June which was awesome!!
As you can see on my ticker, we have a ways to go til our next one so right now I am surveying it up to earn for Christmas. 
Crazelion-i have a question for you (or if anyone else knows, even you QRBecky!!)
I do QR and Swagbucks and i;m looking at the survey section of swagbucks cause it looks like an easy way to rack up points. However, i know i;ve heard that you cant double up on surveys or you'll get booted from both programs-can someone fill me in on the exact rules please? i dont want to break any and lose my precious QR!! thank you!!


----------



## crazelion

Cant wait for Disney said:


> I've been away from this thread for too long-how are my QR buddies doing?! Well I worked my tush off on QR and was able to put $450 towards our dining plan on our trip in June which was awesome!!
> As you can see on my ticker, we have a ways to go til our next one so right now I am surveying it up to earn for Christmas.
> Crazelion-i have a question for you (or if anyone else knows, even you QRBecky!!)
> I do QR and Swagbucks and i;m looking at the survey section of swagbucks cause it looks like an easy way to rack up points. However, i know i;ve heard that you cant double up on surveys or you'll get booted from both programs-can someone fill me in on the exact rules please? i dont want to break any and lose my precious QR!! thank you!!



You have choose which program that want to surveys on and stick with it. I do my surveys on quickrewerds.net because they have better customer service myself.  I know some people that do very well on surveys on swagbucks too.


----------



## QuickRewardsBecky

Some things on the offerwall can be done on multiple rewards programs for credit (for example, watching videos).

I asked Dmitry about surveys, and he said that he wasn't sure if surveys done through the offerwall would credit in both places.  If it is the exact same survey, I would think it would just credit on the first site that you did it.  But if it's a router through the offerwall, and you get different surveys, it might work.

One thing for sure, though:  Dmitry said that you would NOT lose your QR account for doing surveys through the offerwall on other sites.  It's just a question of whether it would credit.

Awesome job on the $450 toward your trip, *Cant wait for Disney*!  (I'm working on building up my balance for Christmas, too!  Amazon's my favorite redemption with Lightning Deals and other sales and free shipping for parents, caregivers, and students.)

Thank you for the kudos on our customer service, *crazelion*!  Glad to be able to help our members because, without you, we wouldn't exist!

Please let me know if you have any other questions and I'll do my best to answer them here, or email me directly at becky (at) quickrewards (dot) net!


----------



## jskacoc

Hello! I just joined QR about 10 days ago and after figuring out how to do it I am loving it! I do have a question tho. How does everyone keep track of what surveys they have done? I did 5 of the SI Surveys in a row and was only given credit for one. I did write down what the topics were so I am hoping that is enough info when I send an email to support. I appreciate your tips!


----------



## QuickRewardsBecky

Hello, *jskacoc*!  I'm glad that you've been enjoying QR so far!

Most of our diehard survey takers will make a note of which survey router they completed a survey through and on which date, and they'll check them off as they see the survey credit.  If it's a targeted survey (those are the numbered ones you may see at the top of the survey section after you've completed the profiler), just note which survey number it was and the date.

See the details in the survey section on how long to expect to wait for credit for the surveys, then send an email to support if the waiting period has passed and still nothing's there.

We strongly suggest that you clear your cookies before going to QR to attempt surveys, or before clicking through our emails, especially if you do surveys or tasks on another website.  We can only issue a limited number of manual credits every month (because we're not paid when surveys don't autocredit), so it's important to stop taking surveys and contact support to trouble-shoot if you start noticing things not crediting.

I also recommend that you close the window and go back to QR (or to the QR email) and click through again if you aren't able to get into a survey.

Last tip (for now!):  We give a $1 bonus on days you're able to complete a survey from five *different* routers.  Rather than doing 5 through the SI link, if you do one through SI, another through SI2, SI3, etc., that will make sure that your completions count toward the bonus.

Please let me know if you have any other questions -- we're happy to help!  And thank you for giving QR a try!


----------



## Bonniec

Honestly, I don't keep track. I know they don't all qualify and I have definately asked for some manual credits when I had issues. But then I feel guilty knowing they don't get paid, lol. Certain ones are pretty solid though (like Greenfield). I tend to keep trying on the ones I know will pay and not have issues. The others I'll make one attempt and then let it go.


----------



## goofy's_gurl

I haven't been on this thread in a while. I saw they now have offer walls, I guess that means I got to get back in QR gear again!


----------



## omghidanielle

I haven't been around much either.

My total as of today is $1,286.96!  

I use a few different sites... a little over $200 of that is from QR.


----------



## jskacoc

omghidanielle said:


> I haven't been around much either.
> 
> My total as of today is $1,286.96!
> 
> I use a few different sites... a little over $200 of that is from QR.









That is awesome!!

Thanks for the tips ladies! I have another question: Yesterday I did 5 different surveys but only 3 credited so far. When the others credit they won't be dated the same so I won't get the dollar bonus, right? Thanks again!


----------



## sophie832

I hadn't been on QR in a long time.  Never managed to figure out how to earn a lot before, so I gave up.  Today, I logged in and did a few surveys.  I had $2.33 credit at the end of about 2 hours, which was nice.  However, when I logged in with a different computer this evening, my account credit is back to $0.06!  That's where it was before today's survey work.  Does that happen often?  Will my $ come back?


----------



## QuickRewardsBecky

Good question, *jskacoc*!  I think it would depend on the reason the two surveys didn't credit right away.  If it was just a delayed crediting issue, and they do eventually auto-credit, email support and we'll manually credit you for the bonus.  This does happen sometimes, for example if people do surveys really late at night and it takes a few hours for the credit to come through, that may cause them to miss the batch processing of $1 bonuses.

But if these two surveys don't autocredit, that means we didn't get paid for them either.  We can give you manual credit for the missing surveys (up to 5 in a month), but we won't be able to also give you the bonus.

So the key is to get those surveys auto-crediting!  Our best advice, and this almost always fixes crediting issues, is to delete your cookies before going to QR to attempt surveys or before clicking our emails.  

Hmmm, *sophie832*, what you're describing is something I've never heard of and definitely something we need to look into for you.  I'd guess that having one balance on one computer and a different one on another would be cookie-related, but I want to confirm this.  Can you please email me and let me know what email address you use on QR so I can check your account?  My address is becky (at) quickrewards (dot) net.  Thanks, and I'm sorry for the confusion!  I'll get to the bottom of it!


----------



## storabelle

neat idea


----------



## crazelion

I have started new rewards called gifthulk.com I have got paid from the site.  I just do the videos and daily poll question everyday.


----------



## psimon

crazelion said:


> I have started new rewards called gifthulk.com I have got paid from the site.  I just do the videos and daily poll question everyday.



How much did you get and how long did it take?

---Paul in Southern NJ


----------



## crazelion

psimon said:


> How much did you get and how long did it take?
> 
> ---Paul in Southern NJ



I got a 5 amazon gift card. I think it took two months.  I am close cashing out again.  I think am  cashed get 5.00 paypal gift card. I know I cash out quick.  If I put more time into it.


----------



## fannonzoo

OK - I signed up for QR in the last couple of days, and have been doing swagbucks for a while (although, I don't seem to make too much with SB). Can someone tell me how long QR normally takes (ie. how much time do you have to spend to make decent $)?

Thanks
Brae


----------



## crazelion

fannonzoo said:


> OK - I signed up for QR in the last couple of days, and have been doing swagbucks for a while (although, I don't seem to make too much with SB). Can someone tell me how long QR normally takes (ie. how much time do you have to spend to make decent $)?
> 
> Thanks
> Brae



That odd swagbucks is my best earner and the easiest of them all.  Be sure do the NOSO all that just bunch skips, take advantage of the games that is 10 points everyday, the daily poll is worth point1, be sure be on the look out for videos too to increase your total. My faviorite is swagtv is just bunch of videos to watch and earn up to 75 points a day alone from that.

quickrewards.net is heavy surveys to make money.  It depends if get into a lot surveys to make money too. I got burn out on surveys so  am taking a long break from them. Plus I have school too and that takes some of my time too.


----------



## psimon

crazelion said:


> That odd swagbucks is my best earner and the easiest of them all.  Be sure do the NOSO all that just bunch skips, take advantage of the games that is 10 points everyday, the daily poll is worth point1, be sure be on the look out for videos too to increase your total. My faviorite is swagtv is just bunch of videos to watch and earn up to 75 points a day alone from that.
> 
> quickrewards.net is heavy surveys to make money.  It depends if get into a lot surveys to make money too. I got burn out on surveys so  am taking a long break from them. Plus I have school too and that takes some of my time too.



I just sat through 10+ minutes of Swagtv and got all of 3 points! Doesn't seem all that worth it for the time invested. Did I miss something?


----------



## disneydreamin247

Back on my QR survey game! Had to take a break for a while but back in the swing of things, clicking for our Fall 2012 trip!


----------



## goofy's_gurl

Back to doing some surveys! Was writing for a little bit but got burnt out!


----------



## disneydreamin247

goofy's_gurl said:


> Back to doing some surveys! Was writing for a little bit but got burnt out!


----------



## crazelion

goofy's_gurl said:


> Back to doing some surveys! Was writing for a little bit but got burnt out!



I got burn out doing surveys too.  I need to get back on my game too.


----------



## goofy's_gurl

crazelion said:


> I got burn out doing surveys too.  I need to get back on my game too.



I got to get in the groove with this! UGH! I did manage to get a $10 Amazon GC on Crowdtap today! It may have helped that I had like $7 already in my account!  I am on a roll....... Sort of!


----------



## Bradleyv1714

I tried doing the survey thing but I just quit... I made it to $3 in rewards and i dont think its worth it at all. too much surveying for too little and then I get spam email everyday!


----------



## disneydreamin247

Once today's surveys credit I can cash out for my first GC of the year.  That makes $50 so far for our October trip.


----------



## lobmcf

No luck with surveys today!  Ugh.
I was able to cash out for $100 in PayPal today via Swagbucks, though.


----------



## disneydreamin247

Got our first GC in the mail today!


----------



## pixiedust2012

Hello!  I was just wondering how you all have such luck with rewards? I have tried swagbucks and earned nothing over a few months, and also got a ton of viruses on my computer from using it I just signed up for quick rewards a few weeks ago, because it looks like so many people have good luck with it on here.  I have spent a ton of time on surveys, and only gotten paid for 2. 2 examples of what happened are, I almost completed an entire survey and it kicked me out, I did email support and they were going to credit me, which didn't happen (not a big deal) Then tonight I spent about 15 minutes answering questions and then it said I didn't qualify, this happened before as well.  I am taking my time, and reading and answering everything honestly.  Any ideas? Thanks in advance, I really appreciate it!


----------



## goofy's_gurl

pixiedust2012 said:


> Hello!  I was just wondering how you all have such luck with rewards? I have tried swagbucks and earned nothing over a few months, and also got a ton of viruses on my computer from using it I just signed up for quick rewards a few weeks ago, because it looks like so many people have good luck with it on here.  I have spent a ton of time on surveys, and only gotten paid for 2. 2 examples of what happened are, I almost completed an entire survey and it kicked me out, I did email support and they were going to credit me, which didn't happen (not a big deal) Then tonight I spent about 15 minutes answering questions and then it said I didn't qualify, this happened before as well.  I am taking my time, and reading and answering everything honestly.  Any ideas? Thanks in advance, I really appreciate it!



For many of us it is demographics, time of day, etc... Some days is better then others. I recently had a good day yesterday on another site, I qualified for all surveys and made out pretty well. All you have to do is keep trying and trying and you will earn a nice amount.


----------



## disneydreamin247

goofy's_gurl said:


> For many of us it is demographics, time of day, etc... Some days is better then others. I recently had a good day yesterday on another site, I qualified for all surveys and made out pretty well. All you have to do is keep trying and trying and you will earn a nice amount.



I had a good day yesterday as well. I hit 5 so I got my $1 bonus.


----------



## goofy's_gurl

I now have been slacking on surveys  Ugh! LOL. I made $30 so far in all the little survey sites that I do. So I guess that is better then nothing!


----------



## goofy's_gurl

As of last night here are my earnings:
TreasureTrooper: 10.15
Quickrewards: 2.85
Jingit: 2.44
Crowdtap: 11.87
Iwriter: 4.04
OpinionOutpost: 6.50
Daily Survey: 3.00

Grand total of: 40.85

Not bad for a hour here and there of sitting on the computer!


----------



## disneydreamin247

I'm only doing QR and have a goal of $25 a week. So far so good. Wednesday I'll be cashing out for a $50 GC.


----------



## goofy's_gurl

I just can't do just one.. LOL. I always been like that. Esp if on one im having a bad time with surveys then I get discouraged.. But if i have multiplies I can do bad on one and do good on the other and still make my goal.


----------



## Killer Fish

Anyone else get the email about a 1099 yesterday.....

Made $615 last year....bad on my part to go over the threshold

Anyone know how bad this will effect my tax return?


----------



## disneydreamin247

Killer Fish said:


> Anyone else get the email about a 1099 yesterday.....
> 
> Made $615 last year....bad on my part to go over the threshold
> 
> Anyone know how bad this will effect my tax return?



I didn't and I did over $600


----------



## Killer Fish

disneydreamin247 said:


> I didn't and I did over $600



Lucky.....I strongly thought about not responding....but conscience got the best of me....

No chance I will do over $600 this year and that seemed to be the only penalty. GRRRR


----------



## disneydreamin247

Killer Fish said:


> Lucky.....I strongly thought about not responding....but conscience got the best of me....
> 
> No chance I will do over $600 this year and that seemed to be the only penalty. GRRRR



Maybe because mine was partly shopping credits also? I know you don't have to claim shopping rebates on your taxes.


----------



## goofy's_gurl

I am having a good time on surveys on Swagbucks. Which is surprising lol.


----------



## disneydreamin247

Well, I always said I was afraid to cash out for a gift card because it would get lost in the mail....and it did. A $50 card.


----------



## goofy's_gurl

disneydreamin247 said:


> Well, I always said I was afraid to cash out for a gift card because it would get lost in the mail....and it did. A $50 card.



oh no!!!!!


----------



## disneydreamin247

goofy's_gurl said:


> oh no!!!!!



It looks like QR will be able to cancel the card though. But, lesson learned. PayPal only from now on.


----------



## Killer Fish

Looks like the $600 on here will cost me $215 on my tax return........word of advice stay under $600


----------



## DVC96

I am  new to QR but am ready to cash out for my first reward.  Are the Disney cards good at the resort, or just at the Disney store?


----------



## goofy's_gurl

disneydreamin247 said:


> It looks like QR will be able to cancel the card though. But, lesson learned. PayPal only from now on.



That is a relief at least your time wont be a waste. I only do paypal just for that reason. 



DVC96 said:


> I am  new to QR but am ready to cash out for my first reward.  Are the Disney cards good at the resort, or just at the Disney store?



Yes, they are.



Killer Fish said:


> Looks like the $600 on here will cost me $215 on my tax return........word of advice stay under $600



 Lesson learned!


----------



## Wanna be Ariel

I just started yesterday, but I have not idea what I am doing.  I am not new to doing surveys, but I am new to all this other stuff.  I want to make sure that I get the most I can everyday.  I just would like it if someone would be able to walk me through what it all is.


----------



## goofy's_gurl

Wanna be Ariel said:


> I just started yesterday, but I have not idea what I am doing.  I am not new to doing surveys, but I am new to all this other stuff.  I want to make sure that I get the most I can everyday.  I just would like it if someone would be able to walk me through what it all is.



Becky from QR has a thread and has a lot of good info on it. I would check it out. QR Thread


----------



## Wanna be Ariel

Yeah  Thank you so much


----------



## QuickRewardsBecky

Hi, *Wanna be Ariel*!  Just replied in the other thread but wanted to add that we have an optional Big Buddy program where we match up new QR members to DISboards members who are also QR vets, to kind of show them the ropes and share their earnings tips (and Disney tips if you want!).

If you're interested in being buddied up with another DISboards member, send me an email letting me know that it's okay to share your email address and first name with a Big Buddy and I'll have someone email you right away!


Becky
becky (at) quickrewards (dot) net


----------



## disneydreamin247

QuickRewardsBecky said:


> Hi, *Wanna be Ariel*!  Just replied in the other thread but wanted to add that we have an optional Big Buddy program where we match up new QR members to DISboards members who are also QR vets, to kind of show them the ropes and share their earnings tips (and Disney tips if you want!).
> 
> If you're interested in being buddied up with another DISboards member, send me an email letting me know that it's okay to share your email address and first name with a Big Buddy and I'll have someone email you right away!
> 
> 
> Becky
> becky (at) quickrewards (dot) net



Hi, Becky. I sent you an email. I'd love to help!


----------



## QuickRewardsBecky

Hey, thanks for volunteering to help -- I'll be sending someone to you soon!


----------



## Hoosier37

It has been a slow couple of months for me on QR for 2012 - anyone else noticing the same thing?


----------



## disneydreamin247

Hoosier37 said:


> It has been a slow couple of months for me on QR for 2012 - anyone else noticing the same thing?



Absolutely. I haven't completed a survey in over a month.


----------



## mchllevns

ditto...it's been SLOW!!!!!


----------



## DVC96

Me, too!  I'm new to QR - does this happen often throughout the year?


----------



## miztressuz

agreed, i haven't been on the boards for while but i come on to ask the same thing - if it's been slow for anyone else. Beginning of Jan not too bad but i only have 15 surveys for the whole year. So unless I shop a lot bye-bye Elite. 

i was never a power earner, but i'm getting about 1/3 of what i did when i started last summer. at least there have been more of the targeted survey's, i've been qualifying for those. hopefully the slump ends soon!


----------



## ratlenhum

Hoosier37 said:


> It has been a slow couple of months for me on QR for 2012 - anyone else noticing the same thing?





Not here. I didn't do much in January, not time, but I'm only a few surveys away from hanging on to my Elite Status for another quarter.


----------



## QuickRewardsBecky

Hi, all!  What we're experiencing -- and this is across the board just in the survey industry in general -- is the first of the year slump.  This happens every year; there's just not as much inventory out there but by the middle or end of March, you'll see a big jump in the number of surveys (and your ability to qualify).

During slower times like this, the key to success is getting in on a survey that has recently gone live.  The panels add new surveys throughout the day, so if you had no luck earlier in the day, try again in the afternoon or the evening and you may be able to get into a newly released survey that still hasn't met all of the popular demographic profiles.

One of our members reported on the QR post on the budget forum that they've made $20 in the past month and another made $70.  They say to be sure you're doing all of the daily clicks (including the survey emails that pay you to attempt) and to just keep trying with the surveys because it's hit-and-miss at various times of the day.


----------



## disneydreamin247

QuickRewardsBecky said:


> Hi, all!  What we're experiencing -- and this is across the board just in the survey industry in general -- is the first of the year slump.  This happens every year; there's just not as much inventory out there but by the middle or end of March, you'll see a big jump in the number of surveys (and your ability to qualify).
> 
> During slower times like this, the key to success is getting in on a survey that has recently gone live.  The panels add new surveys throughout the day, so if you had no luck earlier in the day, try again in the afternoon or the evening and you may be able to get into a newly released survey that still hasn't met all of the popular demographic profiles.
> 
> One of our members reported on the QR post on the budget forum that they've made $20 in the past month and another made $70.  They say to be sure you're doing all of the daily clicks (including the survey emails that pay you to attempt) and to just keep trying with the surveys because it's hit-and-miss at various times of the day.



I've never experienced it being this slow. This time last year I was making over $100 a month. I just don't have time to sit and try doing surveys for over a half hour and not qualify for anything, and then try again and again throughout the day. There's only certain times of the day I can do surveys and this year has been a big let down so far.


----------



## Hoosier37

Thanks for the answer, QRBecky!

I just started doing surveys last April, so I've never experienced what this time of the year is like. However, in April and May of last year I made $100 a month. I made about $50 a month in June and July, and it took me closer to three months after that to hit $100 (I tend to cash out at $100). 

Hopefully things will pick up soon - we are hoping to finance the majority of our next trip through surveys, and at this rate we'll be hauling grandchildren with us (my kids are 12 and 9 now ).


----------



## Virtucomp

I've also notice more errors in surveys recently.  I had one that got stuck and would not accept any valid answers.  Another completed and gave a Web page error instead of the completed successfully screen.  That one did credit properly despite the error.


----------



## Tdad

Good to know some many tricks to earn my DIS points !


----------



## juliemouse

Started QR last week and earned $18 so far.  Just logged in and $1 was taken away.  Anybody know why this would happen?  I've always answered everything truthfully and never given false information.  It seems like a good way to earn extra WDW $ but it is time consuming considering how long some of the qualifying information takes to often then be told I don't qualify.  Now I'm having money taken out of my account for surveys I did qualify for and complete.  I know it's just $1 but if $ can just be taken away how can I be confident all my time and compensation won't be lost?  I'm not getting the hang of QR.


----------



## ratlenhum

From QR's FB page

Today Greenfield/Give2cents and Opinion Surveys Research client had an issue with tracking. They were crediting everyone that completed the survey and even those that attempted or didnt qualify. Obviously those that attempted and didnt qualify or just attempted (clicked) should not be getting credits, but today they have a malfunction which credits for this. 





juliemouse said:


> Started QR last week and earned $18 so far.  Just logged in and $1 was taken away.  Anybody know why this would happen?  I've always answered everything truthfully and never given false information.  It seems like a good way to earn extra WDW $ but it is time consuming considering how long some of the qualifying information takes to often then be told I don't qualify.  Now I'm having money taken out of my account for surveys I did qualify for and complete.  I know it's just $1 but if $ can just be taken away how can I be confident all my time and compensation won't be lost?  I'm not getting the hang of QR.


----------



## juliemouse

ratlenhum said:


> From QR's FB page
> 
> Today Greenfield/Give2cents and Opinion Surveys Research client had an issue with tracking. They were crediting everyone that completed the survey and even those that attempted or didnt qualify. Obviously those that attempted and didnt qualify or just attempted (clicked) should not be getting credits, but today they have a malfunction which credits for this.



Thank you!  Im new to QR and so I'm not familiar with their reliability yet.  I was concerned this might be a common problem and I might start seeing my account balance decrease and my time wasted increased.
It's nice to know they have a FB page to check on too.  That will be helpful.


----------



## ratlenhum

juliemouse said:


> Thank you!  Im new to QR and so I'm not familiar with their reliability yet.  I was concerned this might be a common problem and I might start seeing my account balance decrease and my time wasted increased.
> It's nice to know they have a FB page to check on too.  That will be helpful.




I've been with them for over a year and they are very reliable. Their customer service is great, always prompt answers to emails and any concerns I've had were quickly resolved


----------



## Hoosier37

I got seven surveys yesterday!

1 paid out within hours
1 got stuck on the page before the confirmation page
1 is supposed to pay out in a week
4 were supposed to pay in 24 hours and so far have not.


----------



## Hoosier37

Hoosier37 said:


> I got seven surveys yesterday!
> 
> 1 paid out within hours
> 1 got stuck on the page before the confirmation page
> 1 is supposed to pay out in a week
> 4 were supposed to pay in 24 hours and so far have not.



Update - three days of waiting, and then I turned in the four that didn't credit. Received a very terse response back that it wasn't possible for so many not to credit, and to use a different browser. Okay 1) obviously it IS possible because it happened and 2) I used the same browser I've been using for the past 11 months with no issues. 

Am I the only one experiencing issues with QR?!?


----------



## QuickRewardsBecky

Hi, *Hoosier37*!  I'm sorry to hear that you're having crediting problems with our surveys... and also that you received a response from customer service that was less than polite and informative.  We strive to meet or exceed our members' expectations, and I apologize that we fell short.

At this time, we aren't having any known survey crediting issues.  There was one day last week where the server that powers several of our daily survey routers was down, and it was causing issues with reporting (some people were credited for surveys that they attempted but did not complete).  That issue's cleared up now.

When there's a delay in crediting, believe me, our customer service hears about it...from a LOT of people!  We aren't getting slammed with complaints, just one or two here and there, which indicates a cookie issue is to blame.

Do you do surveys on any other sites?  Or do you share a computer with someone else who does surveys?  Either of these things can cause a cookie to be set that your IP address has already completed a survey today, so they won't credit you again.  Simply clearing cookies fixes this issue almost 100% of the time.

I spoke recently with a member who insisted, "But I clear my cookies daily!  My machine is set to clear all cookies when I turn it off at night."  The problem is, if QR isn't the first survey site you go to the next day, the other survey program's completion cookie will be on your machine when you go to our site.  So we recommend clearing cookies daily, right before you go to QR to work surveys (or to your QR emails to do them).

Some people are confused about how to clear cookies, or they just don't want to go to the hassle of it.  In that case, we suggest that members use a different browser (FF, IE, Safari, or Chrome), exclusively for QR.  The completion cookies are browser-specific.  So if you completed for example an SI survey through another rewards program on IE, then you load FF to do QR's surveys, the completion cookie won't be there and you should credit fine.

I hope that I've been able to help shed a little more light on how this works, and that clearing cookies or using an alternate browser can help get you crediting again.  It's in both of our best interest:  we don't get paid when our members don't auto-credit.  (The system pays the member at the exact time that the survey site sends us their payment for your completion.)  When our members are auto-crediting, we're both making money.  Win-win!

If I can help any further, if you have any other concerns or questions, please don't hesitate to reach out!  The fastest way to reach me is by email:  becky (at) quickrewards (dot) net.  I hope we can get you auto-crediting again soon!


----------



## Hoosier37

Thanks for the reply! I had several follow-up emails from customer service that were helpful, but the problem is still not resolved. I do not use any other survey sites, and I clear my cookies using a program that clears cookies from *all* browsers before I do surveys on QR. 

I had another survey from the same day that credited. I had a survey yesterday that credited. 

For now I will try using one browser *only* for QR. I have been using the site since April 2011 and while I have had the occasional survey not credit, I have never had four of them in one day like they did the other day.


Thanks for your help!


----------



## polkadotsyellowheels

Forgive me if this has already been asked....I'll admit I didn't read through all the 100+ pages  but....

How long does the gift card usually take to come after you cash out and  they are mailed??

I'm excited, thanks to quick rewards, gas for the drive to disney is going to be freeeee with the bp gas card I am cashing out with!!!

Hope you are having a lovely day!!


----------



## crazelion

polkadotsyellowheels said:


> Forgive me if this has already been asked....I'll admit I didn't read through all the 100+ pages  but....
> 
> How long does the gift card usually take to come after you cash out and  they are mailed??
> 
> I'm excited, thanks to quick rewards, gas for the drive to disney is going to be freeeee with the bp gas card I am cashing out with!!!
> 
> Hope you are having a lovely day!!



under 10 days


----------



## Disney Addicted

Any other Canadians here? If you received the email offer to register & receive a DisneyParks Vacation Planner DVD (5000 tokens & 25 QP), I would love to know what website the banner brought you to when you clicked on it.

I'm trying to figure out if I have a malware/hijacking issue on my computer, or if all Canadians are getting a completely different website.

TIA!

EDITED TO ADD RESOLUTION:
Thanks to QR for looking into this! It turns out non US traffic gets directed to that website I mentioned. Now I know I can believe my anti-virus/malware software when it insists there is nothing on my computer


----------



## everythingALICE

I joined QuickRewards just over a week ago after seeing this post.  While it can certainly be time-consuming (some days it seems I either don't qualify for any of the surveys or they've already reached their quota), I've already earned enough for a $25 gift card!  

If I can keep up at this rate (when and if time allows), I'll be very happy, since I'll be able to indulge on my brief trip to Disneyland this summer!


----------



## Hoosier37

QR is giving me fits lately - I keep getting surveys that ask about 14 minutes worth of questions, seem to get enough info from me to complete their research, and then I get told I didn't qualify. 

VERY frustrating.


----------



## QuickRewardsBecky

I hear your frustration, *Hoosier37* -- I would be pretty aggravated by that, too!  Please be sure you contact support to receive manual credit for that survey.

Also, I just wanted to clarify, since your comment said that "QR was giving you fits," that we at QR do not program the surveys ourselves.  We contract with survey companies to help them get the completions they need in each of the various demographic categories as quickly as possible.  Once a member has clicked through to a daily survey panel, or to complete a targeted survey, they're no longer on the QR website and we have no control over the survey's performance.

It's frustrating to us, too, when surveys don't work the way they're supposed to, because we lose money, too, plus we get to deal with the irritated members.

It was probably a programming glitch that took you to the wrong landing page.  Or, this may happen if they double-checked your demographic answers at the end to see if they matched what you told them at the beginning of a survey, and you gave them conflicting answers.  My household income is right on the edge of one of the common brackets, and sometimes I round it up and other times I round it down.  I KNOW that I've contradicted myself before, and it wasn't intentional.

If you fail a security check, they may give you the "thanks but no thanks" message, or if you've reached the final page in way less time than they think the survey should have taken.  So I just urge members to make sure that none of these things could be the culprit.

Do please submit a manual credit request for this one, though!  And I sincerely hope that your next survey experience is a more pleasant one!


----------



## Susie63

How do I join? I am in Canada

Okay....I joined!!!!


----------



## MyMagicKingdom

Hoosier37 said:


> QR is giving me fits lately - I keep getting surveys that ask about 14 minutes worth of questions, seem to get enough info from me to complete their research, and then I get told I didn't qualify.
> 
> VERY frustrating.



That's happened to me a few times...support seems to be pretty good at applying credit when I let them know.  I still think there are a few surveys I haven't gotten credit for.  Does anyone know if there is a list somewhere on the site of the surveys you've successfully completed and the credit you've received?  Like a breakdown of sorts so I can go through and look to see if I have, indeed, been given credit?? 

I do have to say that I've been a member of various survey sites and this is the fastest I've accumulated cash before...so excited for the extra Disney money/gift card!!


----------



## aprilj313

MyMagicKingdom said:


> That's happened to me a few times...support seems to be pretty good at applying credit when I let them know.  I still think there are a few surveys I haven't gotten credit for.  Does anyone know if there is a list somewhere on the site of the surveys you've successfully completed and the credit you've received?  Like a breakdown of sorts so I can go through and look to see if I have, indeed, been given credit??
> 
> I do have to say that I've been a member of various survey sites and this is the fastest I've accumulated cash before...so excited for the extra Disney money/gift card!!



you can click on acct in the top right hand corner and than click offer histoy


----------



## MyMagicKingdom

aprilj313 said:


> you can click on acct in the top right hand corner and than click offer histoy



Duh!  Great, thank you!!


----------



## auger

.


----------



## shallwechat

how do i clear my cookies?   and, i haven't managed to get one survey to complete?  uuuggghhh, I am frustrated.


----------



## julieanddanny

I was excited to try QR so signed up and spent a lot of time trying to do surveys but never qualified or any of them  I gave up after 2 days and about 2 hours of 'presurveys'


----------



## rosanne91

I;ve had luck with survey head and sunshine rewards.  Just signed up for superpoints.  Still feeling that one out.  If anyone needs a code let me know


----------



## shallwechat

I can't qualify for any of the surveys I tried also so I gave up.  Something just doesn't seem right with that?????


----------



## crazelion

shallwechat said:


> I can't qualify for any of the surveys I tried also so I gave up.  Something just doesn't seem right with that?????



If don't like taking surveys then. I would do swagbucks.com because it easy program around. Plus idoit proof.  I don't do single survey or offer exception for videos that it's. I could cash once every three days if want to.


----------



## winnapooh

Has anyone done Rewardport lately?  I've cashed out in the past and gotten my gift cards with no issue, but this time, I cashed out for an Amazon gift card in March and still have yet to see it.  4 and 1/2 months ago.  I think it's a lost cause at this point, but was wondering if anyone else has had luck with their support?  I've emailed them three times and still haven't even gotten a response, so I'm guessing they don't actually monitor their site.


----------



## DisneyFreak06

Susie63 said:


> How do I join? I am in Canada
> 
> Okay....I joined!!!!



How is it going for you? I'd like to join something, but only if it really works for us as Canadians!    You understand what I mean.


----------



## germ539

QuickRewardsBecky said:


> I hear your frustration, *Hoosier37* -- I would be pretty aggravated by that, too!  Please be sure you contact support to receive manual credit for that survey.
> 
> Also, I just wanted to clarify, since your comment said that "QR was giving you fits," that we at QR do not program the surveys ourselves.  We contract with survey companies to help them get the completions they need in each of the various demographic categories as quickly as possible.  Once a member has clicked through to a daily survey panel, or to complete a targeted survey, they're no longer on the QR website and we have no control over the survey's performance.
> 
> It's frustrating to us, too, when surveys don't work the way they're supposed to, because we lose money, too, plus we get to deal with the irritated members.
> 
> It was probably a programming glitch that took you to the wrong landing page.  Or, this may happen if they double-checked your demographic answers at the end to see if they matched what you told them at the beginning of a survey, and you gave them conflicting answers.  My household income is right on the edge of one of the common brackets, and sometimes I round it up and other times I round it down.  I KNOW that I've contradicted myself before, and it wasn't intentional.
> 
> If you fail a security check, they may give you the "thanks but no thanks" message, or if you've reached the final page in way less time than they think the survey should have taken.  So I just urge members to make sure that none of these things could be the culprit.
> 
> Do please submit a manual credit request for this one, though!  And I sincerely hope that your next survey experience is a more pleasant one!



On Friday, they had to reset my password, now I've tried again to log on to quickrewards and got another thing saying my password is not valid, so I've sent another email to tell them that I am having problems again.  It's ridiculous to have to email every time I want to log onto quickrewards to have my password reset.  If this keeps up, I'll won't bother trying them anymore.

I do have luck with swagbucks though.


----------



## grumpy&princess

shallwechat said:


> I can't qualify for any of the surveys I tried also so I gave up.  Something just doesn't seem right with that?????



I hear ya on this one i keep doing survey after survey they take me 8-10 minutes and then tell me i dont qualify. I have done almost 30 of these. Frustrating as all heck. I give up will find some other way to make some extra money.


----------



## crazelion

grumpy&princess said:


> I hear ya on this one i keep doing survey after survey they take me 8-10 minutes and then tell me i dont qualify. I have done almost 30 of these. Frustrating as all heck. I give up will find some other way to make some extra money.



I am at the point now that I take the penny and run now. I got burn out surveys when they start not credit than found others ways to make money.


----------



## mosdata

Quailifying for the surveys can be a pain, but QR is quick to address any problems. This is what makes them one of my favorite sites.

Make sure you put in correct & consistent info each time.

I use a few sites, but QR & TT are the ones I seem to have the best luck with & get steady payments from.


----------



## daisy_77

Wow that is amazing work! I love QR but I must not be as diligent at earning because I am nowhere near making that much! Good job!!


----------



## crazelion

mosdata said:


> Quailifying for the surveys can be a pain, but QR is quick to address any problems. This is what makes them one of my favorite sites.
> 
> Make sure you put in correct & consistent info each time.
> 
> I use a few sites, but QR & TT are the ones I seem to have the best luck with & get steady payments from.



Waves to mosdata. I still have not figure out TT yet.


----------



## william691

Can i get a list of high reputed surveys sites...i need to get some quick rewards. Don't wait many days to earn few $.

Thanks in Advance


----------



## william691

I have visited QR... but i would like to test some other sites.


----------



## honeymo78

Does anyone do swagbucks?   While they don't have disney gift cards you can get amazon, PayPal and Southwest Airlines to name a few.  Good mix of videos, surveys, searching the web and tasks to earn bucks.  Let me know if you have any questions.   

Here is my referral link
Swagbucks.com/refer/Honeymo78


----------



## jgraney106

*Don't forget  that Swagbucks has Target GC's and they can be converted to Disney GC's at the Target store!*


----------



## honeymo78

Thanks for that info.  After airfare is paid for may that might be my next purchase


----------



## disneydreamin247

Is anyone still doing QR? Is this $1 survey bonus over?


----------



## FloridaGrandma

Yes, I'm still doing QR.  I have almost $300.00 in my account now.  Heading to Disney next week with my granddaughters to watch my daughter run the Goofy (Half Marathon + Marathon).

Don't know which survey bonus you are asking about.


----------



## disneydreamin247

FloridaGrandma said:


> Yes, I'm still doing QR.  I have almost $300.00 in my account now.  Heading to Disney next week with my granddaughters to watch my daughter run the Goofy (Half Marathon + Marathon).
> 
> Don't know which survey bonus you are asking about.



For a while they were offering an extra $1 if you completed 5 surveys in a day. I don't see any mention of it anymore so I guess they discontinued it. It feels great to be back to earning Disney money again!!!


----------



## tiggergalttfn

jgraney106 said:


> *Don't forget  that Swagbucks has Target GC's and they can be converted to Disney GC's at the Target store!*



Do you just go to customer service to change the Target GC's to Disney ones?


----------



## disneydreamin247

Has anyone been lucky lately? I have been hitting the survey jackpot. Really simple surveys that are quick and painless. I've gotten three $1 surveys today that were all short. One was only 3 questions!


----------



## mwiegmann

maryann92201 said:


> Is there a referral link.  If so please PM the link.  I googled simplegpt but there was a lot that came up that wasn't relevant.  So I wasn't sure which one to click on.



If you wouldn't mind - I would love a referral link as well.  Thanks!


----------



## fan4wdw

I've been using the site for about a month and have only earned $11.00 Someone on here mentioned they were able to make $75 in six weeks once they "worked the kinks out"  Any ideas would be great.  We have a trip planned in June and I would love to earn Disney Gift  Cards to use


----------



## JavArmy

Just started the survey thing to make a few extra bucks for our trip. Right now I'm on quick rewards and Swagbucks. So far swagbucks seems to be going better, but I'm going to give quick rewards some time. Any hints or tips would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## smousseau

I am doing surveyhead (most successful), inbox dollars, quick reward and swagbucks. Working since 2/12/13 and have between the 4 sites $92 for my disney fund paypal account


----------



## honeybunches

I didn't read the dozens of pages but wanted to mention the zoombucks has Disney card rewards too.


----------



## ariel fans

Might just give this a try


----------



## disneydreamin247

ariel fans said:


> Might just give this a try



I'm celebrating my 6th anniversary as a QR member and I'm still using the program and loving if. I love it and will never stop using them!


----------



## mosdata

smousseau said:


> I am doing surveyhead (most successful), inbox dollars, quick reward and swagbucks. Working since 2/12/13 and have between the 4 sites $92 for my disney fund paypal account





Swagbucks has been great for me too.  I know that I just keep adding more to my paypal every month.  Making sure to try to earn your 'minimum' for the day to get those bonus swagbucks is an extra earning every month

I also use Treasure trooper and average about $25-$40 per month for a few minutes of work/clicking/answering surveys per day. I get the cash put into my paypal too, but you can also have them mail you a check.  They have a bonus right now (I can give you the link in a PM) that pays you a $5 bonus to sign up.
They also run a bunch of different contests every month where you can earn more money.


----------



## jmarks76

disneydreamin247 said:


> I'm celebrating my 6th anniversary as a QR member and I'm still using the program and loving if. I love it and will never stop using them!



What is QR?


----------



## ckret01

jmarks76 said:


> What is QR?


   It's another survey site etc called Quickrewards


----------



## SFailla

Just came across this post now. We are travelling to Disney in December so would love to earn some DGC. Can someone please explain to me how these websites work & also do you have to be American? I am from Canada. TIA!


----------



## SFailla

mosdata said:


> Swagbucks has been great for me too.  I know that I just keep adding more to my paypal every month.  Making sure to try to earn your 'minimum' for the day to get those bonus swagbucks is an extra earning every month
> 
> I also use Treasure trooper and average about $25-$40 per month for a few minutes of work/clicking/answering surveys per day. I get the cash put into my paypal too, but you can also have them mail you a check.  They have a bonus right now (I can give you the link in a PM) that pays you a $5 bonus to sign up.
> They also run a bunch of different contests every month where you can earn more money.



Hi, can you send me the link! Thanks!


----------

